# Team: TITAN, Class of 2004



## Karl Green (Oct 29, 2004)

[OCC] OK the game has started.

OCC discussion is here

Character stats are here

When you post, please put your *character's name* in the Title. When we get into combat, please include your 'condition' and the number of Hero Points you have.

Thoughts should be in _Italics_; [OCC] should be at the bottom of your post (and in the future will be for me also ). and can be different colors or however you want. 

If you want to use a skill or power, please put that in your post in the OCC with the bonuses include. For example… 

[occ] I am going to use Diplomacy on the cabby +6 to my roll [/occ] 

I will be making all the rolls, but if you want to spend a Hero Point to try and succeed something please post that in with your action that round. When we get into combat, I would like you to post something like…

Robin kicks the thug in front of him, then strikes the one with the gun behind him…

[occ] Rapid Strike, Attack +9 (+5S) against the first thug; Attack +9 (+5S) against the second thug. I will spend a hero point to re-roll any Damage Save that I miss by more then 10 points this round.[/occ]

OK sound good? Alright then, time to begin…


_Two Days ago - Deep Underground somewhere? A dark throne like room._

A shadowy figure sits upon a large throne-like chair made of some golden material. Touching a green gem like button on the right armrest, a door 30ft away swings open silently. Into the room march two purple robes figures, both fairly large. They stop 10 feet before the throne and bow deeply. 

One, in an oily voice, speaks "*We come Master. How may we serve?*"

The shadowy figure's voice echoes like it would within a cave "*Is everything in order? Our troops are in position? The seals are readied?*"

The second speaks, in a whisper that is almost a shout, says "*Yes, they are my Master. We have all known routes to the school under observation and strike teams, Obsidian and Midnight are ready to move at a moments notice. We have been siphoning power off the city's grid for almost a month and gateway platforms are fully charged. We are ready my Master*"

The figure on the throne looks to the first "*And the mercenaries have arrived?* 

The first nods and says "*Yes Master, they have and are awaiting in the gateway room Beta. They are unruly heathens, but they will be except weapons my Master.*"

"*Good, all is in order and is going according to what has been foretold. When our agents see her, contact me directly. I wish to look upon her again. Yes… it is a good day. Soon we will rule, and the world will fall down in worship at our feet. But first there must be a cleansing…*"

---    

_Today, October 29th, 2004, Central City, USA, Team: TITAN facility grounds, 10:21am_

Over the last few weeks, each of you have received an "invitation" to join the new *Department of Extranormal Operation* to join a new school being set up just for 'specials' such as yourselves. 

The *TITAN* program was set up by the D.O.E. to train (and protect) young meta-humans and exceptionally trained individuals in an increasingly violent world. 

In the wake of the *Darkseid Invasion*, the war on terrorism and political instability in many part of the developing world, the U.S. government has instituted a number of 'meta' laws that restrict un-sanctioned vigilantly activity. With the *Justice League*, the government has a powerful tool in tracking down and putting a stop to these unlawful activities. These so called heroes are given the option of hanging up their capes, joining the JL as a probationary member, or jail. Those under 18 where generally encouraged to become trainees to more experienced JL members, but with the creation of Team: TITAN, they now have an option of training with out young specials, away from the hustle and bustle of the east coast.   

 Your letters of invitation include airplane tickets and limo rides from the airport if so required. You are requested to check in at the front gate even if you don't accept the limo ride. For security reasons, flying or sneaking onto the campus grounds these first few days is not allowed and could result in 'accidents'. Check in time is Friday, October 29th, at 10:00am, and any who take the free airplane and limo ride, will show up right on time at the front gates. The campus itself is surrounded by a 15ft redbrick wall, with lots of hedges and small tress lining it so that you can't see unto the campus grounds from outside. 

The gates are guarded by four D.O.E. agents (promptly nick-named 'Men-In-Black' as they are uniformly large, fit looking muscle men, dressed in black suits, dark sunglasses, and clean shaven) although observant students notices that there are at least two armored-turtle shell suits back in the shadows of the gate. State-of-the-art LexCorp land battle-armor is not what you might expect on your first days but then the government wants to protect each and every one of you from the many dangers of the world right?

Once past the front gate you are driven into the campus grounds… it really does look an ivy league private school… lots of green grass and trees, a sports field, redbrick buildings that are no more then three stories tall, lots of open space. The limos stop near the main administration building, where two men await the students; the first is an attractive young man with a dark hair dressed in a business suit. He looks very athletic and standing at military attention. The second might not be human as his skin is bright red, and his face looks almost unfinished or very flat, with no visible nose or ears, and a flat, lipless mouth. His suit matches the first man's, but looks uncomfortable one him. 

These are of course must Nightwing, and Red Tornado. The one you assume is Nightwing steps forward with an easy smile and introduces himself "*Welcome to the campus, Dick Grayson, or Nightwing if you wish. And this is Red Tornado, and as you should know your mentors here at TITAN. But we don't need to be to formal yet, school does not official start until Monday. You have the weekend to settle in, and later Tornado or I will be giving tours of the grounds. There is a lot more here than you might think and it might be a little confusing for a day or two. 

"First things first though, lets run your stuff up into your rooms. You each will have a semi-private, and bathroom. Your roommate assignments where made fairly randomly so if there are problems we can move you around to make sure everyone fits and gets along. But part of your training is interaction with your fellow team members.  

"Hawk and Dove, it was decided that you would be bunched with other team mates. It is good that you have already worked as a team, but working with and interacting with other team members is an important part of your training. If in the future you wish to have a room change, talk with and I will make the arrangements. Right now, second floor will be the boys' wing. Hawk we placed you with Risk in room 2A. Dove, you and Arsenal will be in 2B. Superboy you and Beast Boy will be roommates in 2C. Next we have Cyborg and Impulse in 2D. Last on the boys' floor for right now will be Robin and Aqualad in romm 2E. The 3rd floor will be women's floor then. Terra you and Raven here will be roommates in 3A. Huntress isn't here yet, we expect her here tomorrow or Monday at the latest. Anyway, Starfire you will be sharing room 3B. The last two will be Argent and Wondergirl will be bunching in 3C.         

"Now we are not full by any means, and we will be accepting new students as time goes on. The school might seem a little empty for a while but that will change I promise you. You are all the first class in this grand experience. I hope that you are as excited by this as I am.

"A quick run down of you first day here will be mostly settling in. Lunch will be in the cafeteria, starting at 11:30am. I would like all of us to be there for this one so we can talk a little more and get to know each other better. Normally the cafeteria will be open every day from 8am to 8pm, but you will have access to it 24 hours a day.    

"OK are there any questions?*"

---

[OCC] Go ahead and describe how you are planning on arriving at the Campus (taking the limo, flying, sneaking in, etc.) and how you are dressed (costumes, normal causal clothing, someway else). Then you are introduced to each other. 

The NPCs are as follow...

A green skinned boy, maybe 14 or 15 years old, dressing in a black "Oozy Osborn" teen shirt and blue jeans. He is introduced as Beast Boy (Garfield Logan) and he is smiling a lot, especially when talking with or looking at any of the female team members.

A tall, attractive, young man, with very short blond hair, dressed in a nice business suit. He is introduced as Risk (Cody Driscoll) and he speaks with a slight European accent.

Another young man, again maybe 14 or 15 years old, dressing like a street skateboarder. He is introduced as Impulse (Bart Allen) and speaks very fast most of the time.

The last man introduced is a very attractive and athletic young man. He has long, straight, glossy black hair and is dressed in causal, designer clothing. He is introduced as Aqualad (Garth, "just Garth") and he talks in a smooth easy voice that has a slight accent.

The first young woman introduced, fairly tall for her age of maybe 15, has shoulder length blond hair and is very pretty. She is dressed in red designer jeans and a black half tee shirt that shows up her well-muscled stomach and bell-ring. Her name is Wondergirl (Cassie Sandsmark) and she speaks with a slight New York accent.

The next young woman is very tall, almost 6ft tall in fact, with long straight golden colored hair and large fully green eyes. She is dressed in a very fashionable dress and white blouses, and you are not really sure how old she but she acts 15 or so. She is introduced as Starfire only, and seems very happy to be here and to meet all of you. Her accent is hard to place though.

The next young woman is of average height, also fairly attractive, but has pale white skin and black eyes. She is probably 15 or 16 years old and she is wearing average looking jeans and black long shelve tee shirt. She is introduced as Argent (Toni Moneti) and her voice is fairly quite and smooth. 

The last girl of the group is of average height, dark haired with pale skin (yet not as pale as Argent). She is dressed in a black one-piece dress, and strangely enough a long black cloak. She has the hood drawn up most of the time. She is introduced as Raven, no other name is given. She speaks very little and also has an accent that can't be easily pinpointed.  [/OCC]


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 30, 2004)

*ARSENAL*

Once Arsenal is introduced to the female members of the group he attempts to be suave. *"Well hello ladies....I'm Arsenal..Archer Extraordinaire! If you're not careful, just like Cupid, one of my arrows just might pierce your heart."*

[OOC: Roy will attempt to pick up any female breathing, not-breathing.. whatever! If you want to do a bluff/diplomacy/charisma check, I'm sure there will be penalties for sheer cheeziness  ]


----------



## garyh (Oct 30, 2004)

After landing at the airport and taking the limo to the campus, Cyborg listens to Nightwing's introductions.  Cyborg's wearing an Eagles football jersey and loose sweatpants.  Some of his implants are still quite obvious, though.

*"Hi, everybody, I'm Vic Stone... or at least I used to be, before the accident,"* he says.  *"I go by Cyborg now.  Nice to meet you all."*

_OOC:  I'll get Cyborg's stats up on Monday, I'm not likely to be on much this weekend._


----------



## DocHazard (Oct 30, 2004)

*Robin*

Robin stands to the back of the crowd, trying not to draw attention to himself.  Though he is dressed very casually (blue jeans and an officially liscenced Batman (TM) t-shirt) he looks very uncomfortable in them as he tugs at his collar and adjusts his jeans.  

*"..Umm, hi...Tim Dr..Drake....Tim Drake.  But...umm...you can just call me Robin.  Please, call me Robin..."*


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 30, 2004)

*Superboy*

Eyeing the LexCorp "protection," Superboy sighs.  "So... all this to protect us super-teens?  A little extreme, if you ask me," he says, unzipping his windbreaker to reveal the "S" on his outfit.  

Superboy rolls his eyes, chuckling a little at Arsenal's bravado.  "Take a cold shower, Archer-boy, and let a real super-man handle the ladies," he cracks.  "C'mon, Beastie, my bunkie - let's take a look around this place and get settled in," he says, cutting a polite path through the crowd.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 30, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 10:18am, Oct 29th 2004. Admin building*

As Arsenal talks with the ladies...
...Diplomacy 6 +7 =13...
...Raven totally ignores him, Wondergirl rolls her eyes, Argent laughs lightly; not sure if she is laughing at you or with you, while Starfire smiles and looks innocently at him...

Starfire laughs with joy and says in an innocent voice "*But why would you wish to shot any of us? Are we not teammates now? I am most happy to be here and to meet you and the rest of my new teammates. This is a wonderful day.*" 

She then looks over to Robin and says "*I am Starfire Tim, I am so pleased to meet you. We will be wonderful friends!* and then gives him a big hug.

Argent just giggles a little and says to everyone (eyeing Superboy's back) "*Yea lets drop off our luggage and see this new campus*"

Beast Boy (staring at Starfire's chest) looks over at Superboy and says "*Sure thing. This place is soooo cool. I wonder what kind of computer system they got here? Got to check that out as soon as we can*"


----------



## DocHazard (Oct 31, 2004)

*Robin*

*"Umm...wow...nice grip.  Thanks.  I'm, uh...I'm going to go check out my room and then go for a run.  I'll, uh....see you at lunch.  It was nice meeting everybody.  *

Robin grabs his bags and makes his way to his room.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 31, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 10:19am, Oct 29th 2004. Admin building*

Aqual lad says "*I'll come with you as we will be housed together. I do hope that have adequate swimming facilities here. So you are Robin? Far younger then I thought you would be. Did you not serve the Batman some ten years ago?*"

Nightwing speaks up about then saying "*Sounds like a good idea getting you all settled in. Lets take you over to the 'Residency'*"

Nightwing leads the group to a nearby building. It is 3 stories tall, and redbrick and marble. Entering you find yourselves in a large lobby with a double stairwell leading up. To the left of the entrance is a large dinning area, and kitchen farther back. To the right is a large common room with a large screen LCD flat-panel TV and expensive looking sound system. Nightwing explains that there is a video arcade father back, behind a small library. 

Before letting you head up to your rooms he says "*There are comm. pad throughout the building and campus that look like this here…*" he points at a wall where a red button and screen are set flush against the wall "*If you would like a guild to see the rest of the campus, just hit one of those and ask for me or Red Tornado. The computer will route the call to that person. OK good luck people, and enjoy yourselves. Remember lunch at 11:30am right here. Other then that you are free to roam around…*"  

Upstairs, you break up to find your respected rooms. The rooms are quite large, "L" shaped with a bed, desk & chair, computer, cabinet and dresser in each wing. They offer each student a bit of privacy. The bathrooms are common on each floor but could easily accommodate each of you and then some if you all wanted to use them at once.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 31, 2004)

*Arsenal*

Arsenal listened to Nightwing's speech with mild disinterest. He was however taking in the place between occasionally checking out his female team-mates.

"So it looks like we are gonna be roomies Dove." he said elbowing the hero in the ribs. "Say you and the big guy..." he motioned to Hawk "...aren't a couple or anything are ya? Not that there's anything wrong with that."


----------



## DocHazard (Oct 31, 2004)

*Robin*

Looking a bit shocked to find Aqualad talking to him, Robin responds, *"Oh..um, yeah.  Well, I'm not that Robin.  I'm, well, I guess you could say that I'm Robin 2.0." * Looking shocked at himself, Robin continues, *"Not, uh, not that I mean that I am better than the first Robin...I'm just the new guy."*


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Hawk*

Hank Hall climbed out of the limo and stretched his arms and legs.  The grounds were beautiful, no doubt about it.  Even more beautiful were the armored guards and other security measures he had spotted on the ride in.  _This place may just be worth it after all._   He did not say much in the way of introductions, instead he followed the rest to the cafeteria and watched them.  He really wasn't sure if they could be trusted yet.  That meant the only person he could count on for back-up was Don.  

He chuckled at all the hi-jinks in the cafeteria.  The group had energy, that was for sure.  He approached Vic Stone.  The name and face rung a bell but he could not place them.  He walked through all the laughing and joking and stopped directly in front of Vic's table.  He stood before him in his Georgetown University golf shirt and Docker-style pants.  His muscles in his arms and chest were showed off nicely in the tight shirt.  In  the way of a greeting he said, "Why do I know you." He stood before Vic and looking down at him.  Not moving and not smiling.











*OOC:*


 Not sure of Cyborg's background but if he has any athletic background I figure Hank has some knowledge of him.  If not I guess he just picks up on the way he handles himself and takes him for an athlete.













*OOC:*


----------



## kid A (Nov 1, 2004)

*Dove*

Don waited patiently for Hank to exit the limo, but pateince was a commodity that was all but lost to him at the moment.  It was proving very difficult for him to contain his excitement!  They had finally arrived here at Team TITAN, where endless opportunities would be laid before him.  Not the least of which were to educate himself about the politics of a world of super-beings, and to learn about and gain experience with using his powers.  The possibilities were limitless!  His true excitement, however, was kept at bay for Hank's sake.  Don knew his brother too well, and Hank was definitely less than thrilled to be a part of the Team TITAN program.  

Stepping out of the limo, Don looked around at the group of young heroes gathered at the gates.  Dressed in his best navy-blue suit, he did not seem to notice that he was a bit over-dressed for the occasion.  Following his brother, his time was spent introducing himself to his new companions.  Offering a charming smile and outstretched hand to each of the students, he diplomatically shook hands and made many friendly greetings.  Finally, he had made his way to the instructors.  "You must be Mr. Grayson.  And, um, Mr. Tornado."  Trying to mask his excitement was terrible, but he shook each of their hands with great vigor.  "Don Hall.  Dove.  I am looking forward to working with you both."

Don followed the group, completely aware of the fact that he had instinctively made his way back to Hank's side.  "So?  What do you think?"  Following along casually, Don listened with the rest of the group as Nightwing spoke about the campus and itinerary.  In the course of his speech, the young man who had introduced himself as Arsenal quietly asked Don a question.  In reply, Don laughed.  "No.  Hank's my brother.  Thanks for the support, though," He offered back.  With a playful smile, he added, "Or were you just checking out your competition with the ladies?"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 2, 2004)

*and now...  TERRA*



			
				the NARRATOR said:
			
		

> Nightwing speaks up about then saying "*Sounds like a good idea getting you all settled in. Lets take you over to the 'Residency'*".




Tara Markov, stood gazing about...  less paying attention to anything anyone was saying than she was taking in the vibe of the grounds.  

_Standing about 5'2",  barely over 100 lbs  -  she wore her kakis capris pants down below her little tummy with a t-shirt that she would keep streching down  (not yet comfy with her body).  A longer dark blue naval type coat kept her skinny frame warm  but  her toes remained open to the grass, gravel and ground.  Tara was more athletic in body-type than strikingly beautiful.  But the potential for beauty remained,  sorta like one of those gauwky-gangly girls that grows up to be a super model...
Her hair is long and a very light blonde,  straight and hanging down over her forhead and ears.  This has caused her to develop the mannerism of constantly swiping it up and behind her ear on one side or the other.  Her eyes were big and at times could open with a child-like innocence but at the same time her experience with no real family or trusted ones gave her a continual skwint of trepidation.
and lastly -  the thing she hated most...  her braces....
Tara had always had an overbight,  what most kids call "buck teeth".  Tara hated it,  but the braces have not been the saving grace you'd think they would for a 15 year old teenage girl..._


Not really daydreaming but not really focusing on anything either...
the stuff they had to say.......
_It was typical for the American teens.
The big blue wanna-be would flex his muscles,  the tart with the big boobs hugs the flirty arrow boy,  the boy wonder is just a stand-in for the real thing...  it never changes...  
and oh great...  
*goth-girl * is my roommate....._  
Terra thought as she mumbled under her breath:

*"oh great... 
goth-girl is my roommate.....  how very .... 80's"*

Not trying to provoke or let anyone hear, but not caring so much if they did.  Tara grew up in facilities much more drole and lab-like than this.  The air, the ground beneath her flip-flops, the freedom felt good.
But at the same time was scary,  even if she'd never admit it to anyone.

The "transfer" from her home in the former Soviet Union was quick and susinct.  She hadn't really understood it,  she'd never been taken more than 40 miles from the facility she'd grown up in.  But conversations like these, would be "TITANS",  were having around her was the same no matter what continent she was on....  Tara guessed anyway...


Tara (emphasis on the  "are")  or Terra (emphasis on the "air"),  she didn't care... the lab-monkeys had spelled and mis-spelled her name so many times that she answered to either now.  The name Terra was apparently an inside joke they played on her when she was to young to understand, from the words  "terra firma"  as in the latin for solid ground.
_Ha ha,  very funny... _  
Some people can be so mean, without even knowing they've done it.
Tara had a name,  but she really hadn't formed an identity yet.
Maybe that's what being a TITAN would teach her.
She didn't know and it made her afraid and nervous....

But that was something Terra was used to...  and she'd developed a personality to compliment that.  Constantly wanting to be accepted,  but never wanting to seem weak.
_Kinda crumbly...
Like the ground sometimes........_




			
				the NARRATOR said:
			
		

> Nightwing leads the group to a nearby building. It is 3 stories tall, and redbrick and marble. Entering you find yourselves in a large lobby with a double stairwell leading up. To the left of the entrance is a large dinning area, and kitchen farther back. To the right is a large common room with a large screen LCD flat-panel TV and expensive looking sound system. Nightwing explains that there is a video arcade father back, behind a small library.




_marble.....  I could break it.
brick...... not a problem.
the Library shelves......  it'd be fun watching the books rain down sometime...
_
Terra thought as Nightwing prattled on.




			
				the NARRATOR said:
			
		

> Before letting you head up to your rooms he says
> "* BLAH Blah blah blah blobbity blah ....
> ....Remember lunch at 11:30am right here. Other then that you are free to roam around…*"





_what time is it now?_
She thought to herself,  looking down to her wrist where it was obvious that there was no watch.  
Understanding that they were  "free"  for awhile, Tara pulled up her  I-Pod  earplugs and keyed in something to drain the boardom away from the moment.  
She then glanced around to see where everyone would be going.  Terra hated crowds,  especially pretentious, stoopid, JL-wanna-be babies...  but she hated being alone more.


She stalled a little time fiddling with her I-Pod and kicking her bags around to casually watch what the other kids were doing...  She didn't want to be a follower by any means,  but she didn't want to be the leader either.......


[and Terra waits to see what the others do before deciding herself,  she won't speak aloud until spoken too at this point]


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 2, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 10:29am, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*

Dick Greyson (Nightwing) shakes Dove's hand "*Looking forward to working with your also Mr. Hall.*"

Bart (Impulse) is upstairs and back downstairs before any of you can even move. He says to Greyson "*Say ah can I get something to eat now? Its been like almost 30 minutes and I'm starving…*"

Garfield (Beast Boy) runs upstairs to throw his lugged onto his bed and then races back downstairs to checkout the arcade and computer room, laughing and cheering the whole way.

Cody (Risk) goes to his room also, and starts to carefully unpack his carefully folded and packed lugged. He stay up in his room for right now. 

Garth (Aqualad) also heads up to his room and unpacks. He does not say much to Tim, but he is not exactly rude either. Just quit and you get the idea that he is really serious all the time. 

Cassie (Wondergirl) goes up to her room and disappears for right now. Argent comes back down right away after dropping off her bags. Smiling, she looks at Tara and says "*So what's your story? How did you get drafted into this… lovely experiment?*" 

Starfire goes up to her room also, saying "*Oh I do hope that my roommate is going to join us soon. I am sure we will be the very best of friends!*"

Raven does not speak to anyone, simply heads for her room, unpacks and pulls a book out and starts reading. 

Depending on what you want to do, you have a few hours to kill before the lunch although I can advance the time to there if no one has any special requests …


----------



## garyh (Nov 2, 2004)

*Cyborg*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> (Hawk) approached Vic Stone.  The name and face rung a bell but he could not place them.  He walked through all the laughing and joking and stopped directly in front of Vic's table.  He stood before him in his Georgetown University golf shirt and Docker-style pants.  His muscles in his arms and chest were showed off nicely in the tight shirt.  In  the way of a greeting he said, "Why do I know you." He stood before Vic and looking down at him.  Not moving and not smiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




*"If you played high school football on the East Coast - and you look like you did - and were on a decent team, we probably played against each other,"* Cyborg replied.  *"Franklin High out of Philly.  I was the varsity running back from 2000 to 2002...  but that was another life.  What's your story?"*


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 2, 2004)

the NARRATOR said:
			
		

> Raven does not speak to anyone, simply heads for her room, unpacks and pulls a book out and starts reading.
> 
> Depending on what you want to do, you have a few hours to kill before the lunch although I can advance the time to there if no one has any special requests …





most of the Titans break and head up to drop their bags so shortly after the bigger group heads up the stairs Tara strains a little picking up her big bag of everything she owns in the world and finds her room....

She dumps it on the bed that her roomy Raven doesn't take,  she's careful not to spill anything in case her quiet roommate might be spying on her.

_... ah mean who knows what she's capable of,  she's probably the cleptomaniac of the group......  heheh...  yeah that's probably her power.......  she's like a creepy ninja er something all doled out in goth-gear...._
Terra thinks as she mumbles to herself...
*"heh... goth-chick-ninja-girl......"*
glancing back over her shoulder,
mumbling sarcastically in a low tone almost daring Raven to hear her...



			
				the NARRATOR said:
			
		

> Starfire goes up to her room also, saying "*Oh I do hope that my roommate is going to join us soon. I am sure we will be the very best of friends!*"




Walking back downstairs Tara rolls her eyes as she passes the bubble-head-girl,  trying not to get noticed for fear of drive-by huggings...

Meanwhile, as she makes it back downstairs...


			
				the NARRATOR said:
			
		

> Garfield (Beast Boy) ... races back downstairs to checkout the arcade and computer room, laughing and cheering the whole way.




Tara wraps her hand around the big marble ball at the base of the stairway handle watching the Green-boy rush down happily toward the arcade...  Something makes her smile.
The boy's enthusiasm wasn't as forced as Starfire  and  he was definately more fun than her somber roommate.  It was refreshing to see a "normal" boy not trying to show up the others to prove how awesome he thinks he is...  
Looking down the hallway following Beast Boy Terra's foot lands on the last stair.



			
				ARGENT said:
			
		

> "*So what's your story? How did you get drafted into this… lovely experiment?*"




_huh?..?..._
Tara looks back and then doubletakes when she realizes someones actually trying to start a conversation with her....

*"uuuhhh....  Story?!?... ah don't really have a 'story' ... not really"*
Tara says caught off guard, still thinking of going to play some games... She takes her earphones out of her ears and glances back down the hall once more before trying to answer the girl's many questions.

*"umm,  ah don' know...  ah suppose the lab-monkeys back home thought this would be best for me to learn to control my powers in case something like that Brimstone thing ever comes back......
I didn't really have an option,  I didn't really get asked....*
Terra says trying to regain come composure and make it seem like she was in control of herself a little more than she'd let on.
_gotta watch it_  she thought, _they'll never think ah got what it takes to be a TITAN if'n ah don't act like a TITAN_

*"...well really ah had always wanted to come to America...  uhhh...  ah'm Tara,  but you can call me  TERRA,  everyone does 'causa what ah can control..."*
and with a little squint of her eyes, Terra's nose rumples up a little as she reaches DEEEEP within the world to give the mansion a slight rumble.  Nothing dangerous  -  just something to let everyone know that she was "in control"

[RULE/ACTION:  Terra activates her power at a low enough level to barely feel a quake,  enough maybe to topple over a few of Raven's books or make Beast Boy pause the game for a second whereever they are.  Earth Control 9,  45' radius - 90' diameter]

Terra smirks as she opens her eyes again as the quake settles,  she unfolds her arms and extends a hand to the girl....

and with the slightest touch of sarcasm Terra says
*"What can YOU do?..."*


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 2, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 10:38am, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*



			
				TERRA said:
			
		

> Terra thinks as she mumbles to herself...
> *"heh... goth-chick-ninja-girl......"*
> glancing back over her shoulder,
> mumbling sarcastically in a low tone almost daring Raven to hear her...




Raven looks up as Terra is leaving, and she is not sure but she thinks she hears the girl sitting on the bed mutter "*Angry girl, maybe you would like a sedative… *"



			
				TERRA said:
			
		

> *"uuuhhh....  Story?!?... ah don't really have a 'story' ... not really"*
> Tara says caught off guard, still thinking of going to play some games... She takes her earphones out of her ears and glances back down the hall once more before trying to answer the girl's many questions.
> 
> *"umm,  ah don' know...  ah suppose the lab-monkeys back home thought this would be best for me to learn to control my powers in case something like that Brimstone thing ever comes back......
> ...




The whole building shakes a bit... but it appears that the building is set up for a fairly high level of earthquake proofing. Not sure why in the heart of America a building would be built up to resist one so easily... but nothing is damage. Argent raises an eyebrow and says "*Can't shake the earth... I just blow stuff up. Plasma and fire energy control. Boring stuff like that.*"

As they are talking Nightwing appears besides the both of you and looks at Terra with a bit of concern saying "*Everything alright here?*"

Some of the other students do appear and ask "*Man did you feel that? Was that an earthquake?*" "*Beats me, I'm from New York*" etc.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 2, 2004)

*Terra answers Nightwing*



			
				NIGHWING said:
			
		

> The whole building shakes a bit...
> As they are talking Nightwing appears besides the both of you and looks at Terra with a bit of concern saying
> "*Everything alright here?*".





Shaken a bit by the authority figure coming to question her,  Tara glances over at Argent fishing for what to say to Nighwing...

*"ummm, she made.... uhh, she asked me what I could do ...  so was... uhh...  no... uh everything's alright ...  right??..." *   looking to Argent again.

Trying to get off the topic of her wrongdoings Terra quickly turns the conversation.....  *"What can YOU do Nightwing?" *   as she crosses her arms again and repositions to almost take a side by Argent  *"...an' how come you and big-Red ain't on the Justice League team?"*





after waiting for Nighwing's reply, Terra follows up with another question...
*"are you our leader, like a team leader or just the guy that tells us where to go and what to do?"*
She doesn't mean it in a hostile way,  but with questions like that it's hard not to take them that way...  Like an animal backed into a corner young Tara Markov readily seems willing to bite back rather than 'fess up to anything.


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Superboy*

Inside, Superboy stows his gear and takes a stroll around the complex, stopping at the cafeteria.

"So... Nightwing... what's the real scoop here?  Is this just going to be a fun-and-sun club for supers showing off, or do we have some real school-stuff, like teachers and books?  I'm sure the senior advisors make great instructors for investigation and interrogation, but how about things like English and math?  Most of us are still pretty young here," Superboy says, taking a seat.  "And what about LexCorp?  What's their battle-armor doing on-site?  They funding part of this shin-dig?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 2, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 10:42am, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*



			
				Terra said:
			
		

> Shaken a bit by the authority figure coming to question her,  Tara glances over at Argent fishing for what to say to Nighwing...
> 
> *"ummm, she made.... uhh, she asked me what I could do ...  so was... uhh...  no... uh everything's alright ...  right??..." *   looking to Argent again.




Nightwing smiles and says "*Don't worry about it, it's ok now Tara. Just try and be a little more careful. These buildings are built very well, but there are not invulnerable*"




			
				Terra said:
			
		

> Trying to get off the topic of her wrongdoings Terra quickly turns the conversation.....  *"What can YOU do Nightwing?" *   as she crosses her arms again and repositions to almost take a side by Argent  *"...an' how come you and big-Red ain't on the Justice League team?"*




Nodding again he replies "*Well Tornado and myself are secondary members of the Justice League, but we were asked to head the TITAN program. And as for what I do, well lets just say that I was trained to be a world-class detective and martial artist. I have some other small skills, and it is might job to prepare you for your futures, whatever you wish them to be.*"




			
				Terra said:
			
		

> after waiting for Nighwing's reply, Terra follows up with another question...
> *"are you our leader, like a team leader or just the guy that tells us where to go and what to do?"*
> She doesn't mean it in a hostile way,  but with questions like that it's hard not to take them that way...  Like an animal backed into a corner young Tara Markov readily seems willing to bite back rather than 'fess up to anything.




Smiling he replies "*Well we are not a 'super-team'… yet. My job is to train you to start acting like a team. I will not tell you 'what to do or where to go'. Not my job. But, you all have some amazing powers and abilities and can all bring something new to the table. Tornado and myself are here to help you reach your full potentials. Now then we are also interested in your education, and we have first rank school that you will be attending along with your training. So we really want to prepare you for whatever you want to do with the rest of your lives. If you want to apply to the Justice League within a few years, our job is to help you get there. Want to go into the private sector, well that is fine also. We just want to make sure that you gain the best possible control over your powers and abilities. Does that answer your question?*" 




			
				Superboy said:
			
		

> "So... Nightwing... what's the real scoop here? Is this just going to be a fun-and-sun club for supers showing off, or do we have some real school-stuff, like teachers and books? I'm sure the senior advisors make great instructors for investigation and interrogation, but how about things like English and math? Most of us are still pretty young here," Superboy says, taking a seat. "And what about LexCorp? What's their battle-armor doing on-site? They funding part of this shin-dig?"




As Superboy speaks up, Nightwing smiles and says "*Well as I was just telling Tara and Toni here, this is a school and a training facility. This is the real deal, let me assure you. The training and education you receive here is intense and the one of the best you would receive anywhere. On Monday you will get some options for what course you would like to explore, and of course you will all have the basic of English, Mathematics, Sciences, and History. You will also get a number of courses in Meta-human theory and notes on some identified meta-powered peoples abilities and know powers. Some of the optional courses that will be available for you are Languages, Gymnastics, Computer Programming, First Aid, and Geography. 

"As for LexCorp, well they have an excusive contract with the U.S. government for D.O.E. services and provide technology and services for the Justice League and now the TITAN program. As for the armored agents, yes the armor is based on a LexCorp design, but all of the security here are Federal D.O.E. field agents. As this is the first time the U.S. has ever tried something like this, they want to make sure that the students here are all safe. There are some fanatics out there who do like the idea of a "super-school for children". The security might not be maintained at its present level, depending on the situation and what happens.

"Personally I am not a big fan of LexCorp myself, but that is not my call. Time will tell I suppose and we will all have to give this a chance. Sound OK?

"Now would any of you like a tour of the grounds? I would be happy to show you around or you can wander at your leisure.*"


----------



## DocHazard (Nov 2, 2004)

*Robin*

Upon returning from his room, Robin overhears the conversation at hand.  Not wanting to miss an opportunity to spend a few minutes in the presense of Nightwing he says, *"I know that I am up for a tour if that's OK with you, Di..Nightwing"*  Robin blushes a bit and says, *"Rule one: Always know your surroundings."* 

Robin then backs off a bit to make room for any others that may want to speak.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 2, 2004)

*Terra to the Arcade*



			
				DocHazard said:
			
		

> Upon returning from his room, Robin overhears the conversation at hand.  Not wanting to miss an opportunity to spend a few minutes in the presense of Nightwing he says, *"I know that I am up for a tour if that's OK with you, Di..Nightwing"*  Robin blushes a bit and says, *"Rule one: Always know your surroundings."*
> 
> Robin then backs off a bit to make room for any others that may want to speak.





*"Count me out, Green-Boy in there has the right idea...  no need to be 'managed' when the powers-that-be have given us a free pass......  ah'm sure we'll have to make it around the campus for some class'er-somethin'.  Me, ah'm out for the tours..."*
Looking over at Argent, glancing up and down Superboy then focusing back on Argent Tara continues...
*"...you into some games in the arcade?..."*

spinning in a circle before heading down the hallway Terra walks backward for a second before turning completely...
*"...you can come too if you want  'LITTLE BLUE'..."*
She says to Superboy, in a twist off of one of Superman's nicknames - as she smiles, winks and spins on around...  Not waiting so much for Argent or Superboy to come along as much as hoping they'll join with her.

Before Terra get's off too far she looks back over her shoulder to see who was coming with,  and more importantly wasn't...  Snickering to those that will be joining her in the Arcade with Beast Boy she quips back at Robin in a low voice, that he may or may not hear.....

*"Wanna-be-looser..."*


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 3, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 10:42am, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*

Tara heads to the arcade, where the young green boy know as Beast Boy is playing some 'driving maniac machines', or something such. He looks up when he hear her come into the room "*Hey there! This place is the bomb! What's your poison? The only thing is I don't see any first-person shot' em' dead game set up here. Must be some state sanctioned 'anti-violence' propaganda bull if you ask me. So you're Tara huh? What do you do? I change into different animals… a shapeshifter I guess. Parents gave me a shot when I was a kid to save my life and well it turned me green and gave me these wicked powers. What can you do, huh?*" 

All the time he is talking he is playing the driving game, swerving in and out of imaginary traffic and pedestrians.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 3, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 10:44am+, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*

Nightwing simply smiles and shakes his head at Tara's back. To Tim, Toni and Superboy and says "*Well if you want we have some time before lunch. Lets see if anyone else want to go with us. Tornado will also take some of them later. We only have about 45 minutes but I can at least walk you around so that you can get to know all the buildings…*"

With that Nightwing asks some of the other students milling around if they want to go if any other players with to go, speak up… Cody (Risk) and Starfire both ask to come. So the students and Grayson head out the front door and walk back towards the Administration building. "*OK to start out, this is where all the government workers that are supporting the school work out of. There are a couple of restricted areas inside, where only D.O.E. directors and high-ranking U.S. officials can go. If you have any questions about your grades, records, etc. this is where you go. With the Freedom of Information Act, pretty much all of the information that the government has on you is available to you. It is not available to the general public or to other students, so don't worry. They are concerned about your personal privacy. The building also houses state of the art satellite communication center on Sub-level 1, where we monitor world events and set up private commutations to just about anywhere in the world.*"

Continuing on, you come to a set of two linked buildings, each two stories high. "*We call this building the Laboratory, and it is the Science and Genetics buildings. Classes will be held here every day on these subjects and if you want to pursue private research, we only ask that you log your time and the types of research you are doing. The laws of genetic and scientific research have to be followed. Just because of our gifts, we are not above the law and all. There are two Sub-levels, where the campus's main computer is housed. We call it simply FRAME. And as far as I can tell it is suppose to stand for Fast Reliable Answers, MaybE. Some kind of joke of the technicians who installed it I guess.*"

The next building is two-stories, and very long, with a large domed roof on the west wing. "*This building is called simply the Classrooms. So of course this is where you will attend the curriculum that you choose, along with all the basic classes. Monday you will get a good run down of the whole building and all of the rooms etc.*"

A tall one-story steel and stone building, that is also fairly long, is next. "*We call this the Garage and it is where all of the TITAN facility vehicles are keep. If you have a driver licenses you can check out a car of the day on the weekends. If you don't have a license yet, you can take a class here to get one. It has a fully stocked garage facility and on-staff mechanics that are some of the best in the country. We also have a VTOL ramjet, somewhat similar to that provided to the Justice League. It is for emergency only though and if you want to get test out for it, that is an option also.*"

Moving on then, Dick leads you back behind administration, to a two-story brick building that is somewhat smaller then the rest. "*We call this building the Workshop. This is where all of your training of your meta-abilities will be held. It is almost entirely underground, with Six sub-levels in fact. Weight-lifting systems here should be able to handle even your Alpha levels of superhuman strength Superboy. Sub-level 2 has an Olympic size pool and full gymnastic gym. There are special training room set up to withstand most of your powers, so that we can test them in a safe environment without fear of hurting anyone. The bottom level is a huge training room. It has a state of the art "hard-light" holo-technology that will allow us to create almost any environment.* 

Farther back, you come to a large sports field, with a track, football, basketball and tennis court. "*This is obviously the sports field, and you can check out just about anything sports related from the Workshop building. We call it simply the Field*"

Heading back to the Residency, you come to another non-descriptive two-story building. "*This one is called the "Infirmary and we have a state of the art hospital and medical facility here. Again part of it is underground and we the various doctors and scientist will be working on making sure we are all healthy and whole.*"

Coming around the building there is another building that looks a lot like the Residency; "*This would be the Guest Residency where parents, friends, and others will stay if they are visiting you or some of the other staff.*"

A building near the entrance is next "*This is called the "Gatehouse and is where the guards that patrol the grounds and airspace about the schoolwork out of. There are two or three sub-levels also, but this building is restricted. At least for right now. Eventually, you should all be able to get the proper security clearance to access it along with other areas that might be off limits right now.*"

Next, you come to a large building set up behind the Gatehouse, three stories high and fairly non-descriptive. "*This is the Roost and where all other personal that live on the campus are housed. As with any apartment like building, these are private residence for the personal and it is somewhat off-limit. They have the same restricts on them when it comes to visiting the Residency, so we want to respect each other privacy when it comes to where we sleep.*" 

The next building is four-stories, the tallest on campus that you have seen so far. "*This is the Library and is first rate, world class library with some exceptionally rare books. The computers set up in the basement of the building are dedicated to library searches and tied in with the Library of Congress's system with access to a D.O.E. databanks on all know meta-criminals on file.

"Well folks that's about it.. Maybe later today we can take a look inside any of them. If any of you are jetlagged though, after lunch you can do what you want. It is about time for lunch though so lets go back and meet up with the other students.*"


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Hawk*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *"If you played high school football on the East Coast - and you look like you did - and were on a decent team, we probably played against each other,"* Cyborg replied.  *"Franklin High out of Philly.  I was the varsity running back from 2000 to 2002...  but that was another life.  What's your story?"*




"Oh yeah!  Vic Stone, right.  I remember now.  We used to watch training tapes of some of your games, man.  You really had the stuff.  So what happened, how did you end up like this...uh...well...I mean here with us."  Hank tried not to stutter too much as he realized what he said.

"I gotta tell you, it' really awesome to see someone like you here.  I always figure the other heroes were all stuffed shirts like my brother over there, or Superman.  Yeah, I think this is gonna be cool."  Hank smiled his first genuine smile since arriving at the grounds.  He turned to check out what else was going on in the room when he noticed Don looking at him.  

"Hey Don, come over here.  I want you to meet someone."


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 3, 2004)

*Arsenal*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> In the course of his speech, the young man who had introduced himself as Arsenal quietly asked Don a question.  In reply, Don laughed.  "No.  Hank's my brother.  Thanks for the support, though," He offered back.  With a playful smile, he added, "Or were you just checking out your competition with the ladies?"




Arsenal laughed. "Nah sorry dude..I didn't mean nothin' by it, but since we're bunkin' together I hadda to know. Everyone needs a wingman y'know? Listen since I know I'm already in good with some of the ladies here, I'll put in a good word for you. At least after I have my first pick of course." he replied leaning back in his chair and put his hands behind his back. 
Soon Nightwing was finished with his speech and some of the students started hob-knobbing with eachother. Arsenal watched as Hawk was speaking with the cybernetic guy and called his brother over and two of the girls were talking, Argent and Terra. Arsenal stayed in the back row content at just watching for the moment. His feet were up and his chair was balanced on two legs. Then the building trembled and he was sent sprawling backwards. All the arrows in his quiver went askew. He got up and started grumbling..more embarrassed then angry. Still he gave Terra some evil glares, he might have said something to her but it looked like Nightwing had already came running in to talk to her..._No reason to get the kid in more trouble._ he thought to himself as he picked up his last arrow off the ground. 
He then tagged along with the tour Nightwing provided, if just to check out Starfire's ample curvature a bit longer. But he was genuinely interested in what this place had to offer. Though the gym/training area was impressive, Roy preffered *the Field*. He always like training outdoors better. During the tour he approached Starfire.
*"So Starfire..You're not from around here are you?"*


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 3, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 10:42am, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*

Starfire gives a huge grin and nods her head, replying "*Oh yes, I am from a far off planet by the name of Tamaran. Oh it is a beautiful world, with deep forests and huge mountains, there are waterfalls that are hundreds of feet and deep green oceans. But there was a war and I had to come to Earth. But now that I am here I have meet so many wonderful people, and this is a wonderful world indeed.*"  

Then Nightwing asks if the stundents want to go on a short tour of the campus and Starfire wants to go "*Oh this is a wonderful place don't you think Arsenal?*"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 3, 2004)

*Tara meets Garth*



			
				BEAST BOY said:
			
		

> Tara heads to the arcade, where the young green boy know as Beast Boy is playing some 'driving maniac machines', or something such. He looks up when he hear her come into the room
> "*Hey there! This place is the bomb! What's your poison? The only thing is I don't see any first-person shot' em' dead game set up here. Must be some state sanctioned 'anti-violence' propaganda bull if you ask me. So you're Tara huh? What do you do? I change into different animals… a shapeshifter I guess. Parents gave me a shot when I was a kid to save my life and well it turned me green and gave me these wicked powers. What can you do, huh?*"
> 
> All the time he is talking he is playing the driving game, swerving in and out of imaginary traffic and pedestrians.




Tara was taken aback a little by the boy's unabashed chitter chatter...  If she were to think back - this was probably the longest conversation that she'd had with a boy around her own age in practically ferever...
But in true form she crosses her arms and prepares to "give back" as much as she took from Garth...


* "geeze -  blabber-mouth much...?" *
she questions in at first a snobby way like she doesn't care to hear the boy's prattle, but then that quickly turns into more of a friendly manner - realizing what she'd said was a little mean......  
She didn't mean it that way, it was just how it dropped...

*"uhhh...  Call me Terra,  everyone does...  what'd they call you??" *
Tara smiles pulling on the outside of her straightened left elbow with her right hand before sweeping her long pale blonde hair from her face revealing her eyes, nose and braced smile -  then quickly turning her head to avoid the boy focusing on her metal mouth...

*"ummm,  what do Ah do?...." *
thinking for a sec Terra decides to be a touch mischievious with green-boy.
* "umm... me... Ah kill things with my MIND...  an' Ah have all sorts of little toy figures in my room representing all the kids here and Nighwing and Red-man ... an' Ah can make them do whatever Ah want just by thinking about it -  like voodoo-dolls...  
an' I can fly....  and teleport....  an' Ah can 'Shape of water and ice things' when I high-five my brother...   an'........" *
Terra rolls her eyes back in her head a little looking up seeing if her answers are believed by Beast Boy.  She thought is was funny to tease a little now that "THAT"  question has been asked by everyone a few times.
_...geeze at this point "what's your power" is becoming the new "what's your sign"  cheezy pickup line here at super-high..._
she thought as she giggled a bit waiting to see if BB believed her.

*"ah hey ... forget all that -  whatcha playin' now??..." *
glancing over to the game BB is steering, she bumps his hip with her own playing to have him let HER play the game...
*"oooo-KEWL,  I dig the racey-racey games...  Let'me play!!" *

Terra doesn't push too hard,  wanting to be "accepted" in but not trying to turn the boy away from her...  Already she could see that this boy was a little more like her than anyone else so far.
After all he was the only one rushing ALONE to do what he wanted even after Nightwing had been hinting for EVERYONE to go on the tour with the goodie-toe-shoes.
and when it was all said and done ...  that's how Tara felt.  
Alone but wanting to do what  SHE  wanted to do.
Not follow the crowd.
At least she wouldn't be totally by herself......


[OOC:  I hope it's not so badly obvious that I'm playing up the BB/Terra relationship to get to be friends early...  I've always loved that odd friendship they had...]


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 3, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 10:44am, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*



			
				Terra said:
			
		

> * "geeze -  blabber-mouth much...?"
> ---
> "uhhh...  Call me Terra,  everyone does...  what'd they call you??" *
> Tara smiles pulling on the outside of her straightened left elbow with her right hand before sweeping her long pale blonde hair from her face revealing her eyes, nose and braced smile -  then quickly turning her head to avoid the boy focusing on her metal mouth...
> ...




At this Garfield starts laughing and crashes the car that he is driving. Smiling he says "*Wow it must be really cool to have those powers? Especially shaping water and ice… you must be a riot at parties. Sorry I did not introduce myself before there. Name is Garfield but here I am Beast Boy. Pretty wild huh? Took a room full of monkeys a week to think up that name...*" to which he winks at her and goes back to concentrating on the game. 



			
				Terra said:
			
		

> Terra rolls her eyes back in her head a little looking up seeing if her answers are believed by Beast Boy.  She thought is was funny to tease a little now that "THAT"  question has been asked by everyone a few times.
> _...geeze at this point "what's your power" is becoming the new "what's your sign"  cheezy pickup line here at super-high..._
> she thought as she giggled a bit waiting to see if BB believed her.
> 
> ...




"*Of course my lady*" as he gets up to let her have a spin with the game "*Watch out for the little old women walking across the road, oh they are fun to run down but you lose major points even if you clip em*" 




			
				Kevin p said:
			
		

> [OOC:  I hope it's not so badly obvious that I'm playing up the BB/Terra relationship to get to be friends early...  I've always loved that odd friendship they had...]




[occ]  OF course that is fine, I always loved that also and beside, some people just take a natural like or dislike to other people [/occ]


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 3, 2004)

*Arsenal*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Starfire gives a huge grin and nods her head, replying "*Oh yes, I am from a far off planet by the name of Tamaran. Oh it is a beautiful world, with deep forests and huge mountains, there are waterfalls that are hundreds of feet and deep green oceans. But there was a war and I had to come to Earth. But now that I am here I have meet so many wonderful people, and this is a wonderful world indeed.*"
> 
> Then Nightwing asks if the stundents want to go on a short tour of the campus and Starfire wants to go "*Oh this is a wonderful place don't you think Arsenal?*"




*"Yeah, pretty cool place. I guess I could hang my bow here... awhile...Tamaran sounds like a cool place too. War huh? That's gotta stink..."* _Whoa this chick is just *too* bubbly_


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 3, 2004)

*Terra*



			
				BEAST BOY said:
			
		

> At this Garfield starts laughing and crashes the car that he is driving.
> ...
> "*Of course my lady*" as he gets up to let her have a spin with the game "*Watch out for the little old women walking across the road, oh they are fun to run down but you lose major points even if you clip em*"





Tara slips in and takes the wheel, opening herself up a little  -  not even realizing it much at all,  comfortable and having fun.
* "Ppppffffffffttttttttt...."  *
Tara makes the spluttering “raspberry” sound in sarcasm, sticking her tongue out a touch...
* "says YOU...  since *WHEN* have old ladies  NOT  been worth major points.  Yer crazy Green"  *
Tara says, nicknaming Gafield on the spot and having a blast swooping the racer toward every sidewalk dodger she sees!!!

Looking back over her shoulder she continues playing as best she can,  but also asking...

* "...so Green...?  who doya think's the most powerful a'all these superbabies around here now?  Do you know anything about'em yet?..."  *
remembering she hadn't really answered his question about her own power she continued...

* "oh and me I'm a mud slinger...  I sling mud." *
again almost taunting Nighwing's earlier scolding Terra crinkles up her little nose up again and reaches her very WILL into the earth beneath the complex,  yet again shaking the ground subtlely as far as her power will take it...
she thinks -  somewhere on campus Nightwing will "know" that no matter what he thinks nobody controls  TERRA....
as she winks at Garfield and runs smashs into a police car with wreckless abandon in the game!!


----------



## kid A (Nov 3, 2004)

*Dove*



> *Originally posted by Arsenal*
> _Arsenal laughed. "Nah sorry dude..I didn't mean nothin' by it, but since we're bunkin' together I hadda to know. Everyone needs a wingman y'know? Listen since I know I'm already in good with some of the ladies here, I'll put in a good word for you. At least after I have my first pick of course." he replied leaning back in his chair and put his hands behind his back._




Don laughed at his new roommate, and replied, "Right.  Well, I thank you sir, for your most _generous_ offer."  Still smiling, Don waved and said, "I'll catch up with you later, Roy."  Picking up his bags, Don turned about to find his way to the dorms, where he found his brother looking over at him.




> *Originally posted by Hawk*
> _"Hey Don, come over here. I want you to meet someone."_




Carrying his bags over to Hank, he recognized Vic Stone from his earlier introduction, but kept quiet until he was introduced again.  No matter what reason Hank had to re-introduce him to Vic, the important thing was that Hank had already made a friend, giving him even more of a reason to stay at TITAN.  Don set his bags down again and smiled.  "Hey Hank!  What's up?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 3, 2004)

Superboy takes the guided tower, interest quickly waning, but sticks it out.  He takes an apple and a sandwich and grabs a seat for lunch at an empty table with plenty of chairs.


----------



## Elfy (Nov 4, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

After arriving in her room, Cassie begins unpacking and putting away her clothing, accoutrements, and other brought belongings. She notices a slight earth tremor as she is unpacking and pauses briefly before shrugging and resuming her task at hand. She finishes stowing away her possessions in short order and goes over to the window sill to sit down. She leans back against the window frame and keeps one foot on the floor while bringing the other foot to rest up on the window sill as she sits down on it. She clasps her hands together with her fingers, resting her arms over her legs, and observes Nightwing providing a guided tour to several of the other new arrivals. She briefly turns her attention to a few of the other people on the campus grounds before looking up at the clouds in the sky above.

Cassie seems lost in thought but is guided back to her immediate surroundings by a second small earth tremor. She looks towards the clock and sees that the aforementioned lunchtime draws near. Cassie gathers herself off of the window sill and walks over to the room door, looking briefly into the mirror on it and tidying herself up, before then exiting her room and heading on down the stairwell towards the cafeteria to join the others for lunch.


----------



## DocHazard (Nov 4, 2004)

*Robin*

After returning from the tour, Tim is feeling a bit lonely.  Not being the best with people, he's not really sure what to do about it.  After a few mintues of pondering wether or not to just return to his room he decides to seek out the only person who's been outwardly kind to him...Starfire.  He sees she's talking to Arsenal at the moment, so cautiously he approaches them, gives a nod to Aresenal and says to Starfire, *"Ummm...hi.  I'm uh, I'm sorry if I came across as a bit rude earlier.  I'm uh, well...I'm not all that good at talking to people and it's been a long time since someone has hugged me.  Actually, I don't know if anyone ever has."*  Tim blushes a bit at this comment.  *"Well, anyway...like I said, my name is Tim.  I know you said your name is Starfire...but that's not your real name is it?"*  Again, Tim blushes, only this time he's not sure why.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 11:24am, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*



			
				Robin said:
			
		

> says to Starfire, *"Ummm...hi.  I'm uh, I'm sorry if I came across as a bit rude earlier.  I'm uh, well...I'm not all that good at talking to people and it's been a long time since someone has hugged me.  Actually, I don't know if anyone ever has."*  Tim blushes a bit at this comment.  *"Well, anyway...like I said, my name is Tim.  I know you said your name is Starfire...but that's not your real name is it?"*  Again, Tim blushes, only this time he's not sure why.




Starfire smiles and squeezes Robin's shoulder "*It is fine friend Robin, I have noticed that most Earth people are not as open and free with their emotions and seem to have a space that they wish to maintain with others that they do not know. But we will be great friends Robin and I am sure that within a short time you will no longer be uncomfortable by my nearness or touch…*" her face open and innocent.

Starfire then, interlocks her arm with Robins and heads to the cafeteria….


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 11:32am, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*

In the arcade room, Tara and Garfield have been having lots of fun trashing different games, having lost track of time, when they hear someone clear their throat behind them. Looking back, Red Tornado stands there looking a bit uncomfortable, and he says "*Lunch is about to be served… if you would join the rest of us in the café area…*" 

Garfield smirks and whispers, so low that Tara can barely hear him "*Mr. Roboto alert*" 

As the pair is pass the android he says "*I never did care for that song*"

Within the cafeteria area, two large tables have been set up with dishes, glasses, drinking water, lemonade, orange juice, and tea. Nightwing and some of our classmates are here already. There are two staff personal wearing white baker coats and hats. 

As everyone files in and takes seats, Nightwing stands and says "*OK people, this is not a formal lunch or anything just an opportunity to get to know each other. The menu today is pretty basic, salads, burgers, pizza and some chicken. There should be assorted bread and soup, along with pop if you like. I encourage you to talk with your neighbors at the tables and get to know each other.*"

Red Tornado sit at one table and Nightwing sits at the other. Each table can hold about nine people comfortably.


----------



## Elfy (Nov 4, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie arrives in the cafeteria and gets into the serving line. She gathers a tray, a dish, utensils, and a glass. While moving along the line, she acquires lemonade, three slices of pizza, each of a different type, and a small salad. She finds an open spot near the opposite end of the table at which the Red Tornado sits at and makes herself comfortable sitting there. As she begins eating, her eyes scan across the area in her field of view, noting the various people and fixtures, particularly who sits by whom and whether there is a soft-serve ice cream machine visible or not.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 4, 2004)

*Arsenal*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Starfire then, interlocks her arm with Robins and heads to the cafeteria….




Roy looked on as the couple walked away. _Huh..looks like I've been blocked! I didn't know Bat-Boy had it in him._
Roy looked around and shrugged. Seeing that he was alone, he decided to find his way to his room. He had some stuff to take care of when he was alone...


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Hawk*

Hank continued to chat with Vic until Don made his way over.   He introduced Don and then something strange happened.  Hank had a conversation with Vic and Don without insulting anyone, especially Don!  

When Nightwing offered the school tour he had to think about it for a minute.  "You know, as cheesy as it sounds, the tour might be a good idea.  I wouldn't mind being able to find my own way around this little playground we're stuck in.  You guys comin'?"  He took the tour but did not ask any questions.  Don seemed to think his questions usually had obvious answers.  No need to give the new kids a chance to agree.  Besides, if he needed to know something it couldn't be that hard to figure it out.  

Once back at the cafe he loaded up two plates with burgers, chicken and a big plate of salad.  He helped himself to both water and iced tea.  After taking a bite out of the burger he reached for some ketchup and then finally stopped to notice which table he had sat at.  "Hey.  Nightwing, right.  So you and the Tornado guy are like our jr.-super hero drill instructors, huh?"  With that question out of the way he added his ketchup and took another bit.  He nodded at anyone else who sat at the table.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 11:39am, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*

[occ] FYI so, so far, Hawk and Dove are sitting at Nightwing's table, Wondergirl is sitting at Red Tornado's table. Of the NPCs, Starfire (soon to be taken over as a PC but not yet) leads Robin to Nightwing's table. Argent, Raven and Impulse have sat down at Tornado's table. Beast Boy will sit with Terra, while Aqualad sits down next to Robin, while Risk sits next to Argent (they seem to know each other). Superboy sat at a random table before most everyone else got there and so sits at Nightwing's table. So now there are a total of 7 people at Robin's table and 6 people sitting at Tornado's table. The only people not sitting... Beast Boy, Terra, and Arsenal.

The tables are close together so you can intermingle with different tables no big deal. Any questions, comments, random role-playing you wish to do, now is a good time. The conversions are not about anything particular[/occ]

To Hawk, Nightwing simply shakes his head smiling and say "*No, no honest… Tornado and I are here to help you learn to use your powers and help get you thinking about acting as a team. Yes, the D.O.E. does have an ulterior motive… they hope that some of you will go on to work for the Justice League as either probationary or full members. But whatever each of you choices to do, it's up to you. These abilities do not make us above the law, so of course you don't get to do anything we want, but if you want to work or do something else, the government is not going to step in your way. At least not as long as I am here*"

At Red Tornado's table before anyone else joins them, Tornado looks down the table at Cassie and says "*So what do you think of our facilities so far Miss Sandsmark? Did you have a pleasant flight in? How would you prefer I address you? Is Miss proper? Forgive my rambling… I am attempting to expand my social functions…*"

When Argent and Risk sit they start talking about someone they know… wondering if he will be joining the team sense the two of them were asked…

Raven has gotten herself salad, no dressing, no side dishes, and is eating it slowly not looking up from her plate.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 4, 2004)

*Arsenal*

Roy arrives in his room and thoroughly checks it out.

{OOC: Action: Specifically hidden cameras, listening devices, etc. Take 20 Search Check, for a total of 28}

Spoiler Text for GM Below:


Spoiler



Once satisfied his privacy is his own. Roy begins to unpack and carefully secret his stash.

{OOC: Action: Take 20 on Sleight of Hand? For a 31.}


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

spoiler for Arsenal only please...


Spoiler



It takes about 5 minutes but yes you can. You will be a little late for lunch...


----------



## Elfy (Nov 4, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Having noted who chose to sit or gather by whom, Cassie’s eyes continue to scan the area around her, having not yet located a soft-serve ice cream machine, while continuing to eat her food quietly until Red Tornado attempts to open a dialog with her. She turns her attention towards him, a fork full of salad at her mouth and a perplexed look on her face, and replies to his inquires sequentially and succinctly before asking a question of her own, "I haven’t really looked around yet. Yes. Cassie. Yes. Is there a soft-serve ice cream machine around here?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 11:40am, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*

Tornado nods "*Yes... Cassie... there is soft ice cream I belive in the kitchen. Four textures. There are 12 other ice cream favors avaible there also. You have unlimited access to the kitchen at all hours of the day. The staff can show you where to look.*"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 4, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ] Beast Boy will sit with Terra,
> The only people not sitting... Beast Boy, Terra, and Arsenal.
> 
> The tables are close together so you can intermingle with different tables no big deal. Any questions, comments, random role-playing you wish to do, now is a good time. The conversions are not about anything particular[/occ]




Terra grabs a tray of whatever's being served not really paying attention...  She makes sure and grabs some apple juice and mostly pokes at her food with a forks while slurping the juice through a straw.
Sitting facing Garfield with her back to the majority of the other tables she jokes around tipping the salt and pepper over making a little mess drawing smiley faces in the salts spread on the table...  sweeping her finger around she asks again...

*"so spill Green,  which'a these super-babies doya think's the toughest?  er'more better who doya think's the crappiest?   
My money's on the new bat-boy bein' the goat a the gang.......  He was probably like some sorta circus clown er something,  no powers and such...  heheh...
Who're yer picks Garfield?"*
Tara asks in a lower tone looking back over her shoulder quickly.  

She notices Argent over at the other table and for a second she wonders why Argent hadn't bothered to ask her to sit with her at the bigger table...  and then she quickly reminds herself she doesn't care anyway...  not really...


----------



## kid A (Nov 4, 2004)

*Dove*



> *Originally posted by Nightwing*
> _To Hawk, Nightwing simply shakes his head smiling and say "No, no honest… Tornado and I are here to help you learn to use your powers and help get you thinking about acting as a team. Yes, the D.O.E. does have an ulterior motive… they hope that some of you will go on to work for the Justice League as either probationary or full members. But whatever each of you choices to do, it's up to you. These abilities do not make us above the law, so of course you don't get to do anything we want, but if you want to work or do something else, the government is not going to step in your way. At least not as long as I am here."_




While he sat eating, Don listened intently to the conversations at his own table, but his eyes also scanned the room, taking in the cafeteria and all it's inhabitants.  Most of the new students seemed to have made their way in for lunch.  For a moment, he tried to account for who was still missing, but he stopped when his eyes fell on the one student who interested him most.  Cassie Sandsmark was sitting at Red Tornado's table.  She seemed quiet, reserved, maybe even a bit shy, but all Don could think of was how gorgeous she was.

He turned his attention back to his table when Hank and Nightwing began speaking.  After Nightwing had answered Hank, and between bites of his burger, Don spoke up with a few questions.  "Hey, ummm...  Nightwing?  (Should I call you Nightwing?  Or Mr. Grayson?)  Anyways, I know that the weekend is basically going to be settling in and orientation, but when will we be going over coursework and selecting our curriculum?"  If there was any speculation that Don might have been kidding around, it was immediately put to rest by the all too serious expression on his face.  Project TITAN was one of the best schools in the world, and he fully intended on making use of the facilities and faculty.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 4, 2004)

*Batgirl (or the arrival of another "goth, ninja chic")*

Guards, armored battle suits, automated defenses, an armed driver, costumed people with unknown powers...
Cassandra takes it all in as she leaves the car, allready starting to plan how to defend against all of it. But since none of it actually threatens her the black haired girl suddenly finds herself very much without any idea what to do.
Wearing  combat boots, military pants and a tanktop (all in black) that shows of her wiry arms she walks towards the compound. Her backback is easily slung over one shoulder, so she could drop it any moment if she has to.
The Batman told her she would live here so she supposes she should not be threatened. But that's not something she knows how to handle so she just stands in the middle of the grounds, looking very confused and lost.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 11:44am, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*

Red Tornado suddenly stands and says to the students sitting next to him "*Excuse me, it seems that another student has arrived, I will go to greet her.*"

Watching over to the Administration building, he arrives just as Cassandra's limo pulled up. 

Cassandra, as she gets out of her car, sees a strange looking man, wearing a business suit, with a bright red head… that looks a little… off. He steps forward and after a moment of hesitation holds out his hand to shake. He says "*Good morning Miss Cassandra, my name is the Red Tornado, one of the two headmasters here. Would you like to come with me, the other students have already begun lunch. Nothing formal, but Dick Grayson aka Nghtwing is also there. I will wait for further introductions. You can drop your bags off at the lobby and check out your room later.

"This way then.*"

She is then lead by Tornado to a three-story brick building, which he calls '*the Residency*', where you will be living while attending school and training here on campus. "*Your room is semi-private, but we wish to make sure that each student gets to know their fellow students and you do have a roommate. I will introduce you to yours when we get inside. Her name is Starfire and she is an Alien from the planet Tamaran which is located within the 'Aquila Rift' which is near the arm of our Galaxy in which our Sun resides, the Loop I bubble is some hundreds of parsecs from Earth through, and…

"I apologies for my rambling… I tend to share more facts then most people care to listen to…*"  

He then leads Cassandra into the building and she can hear and then see a number of young people sitting around two tables eating lunch, etc. Most look up to see who this 'new student' is, and Nightwing comes over to shake Cassandra's hand also "*Your early, glad you could make it. I hope your flight in was good? Now lets introduce you to everyone shall we?*"

To which he directs Cassandra into the cafeteria and says "*OK people, I know I said she would not be here until Monday but it looks like she made it a couple of days early. Everyone this is Cassandra, aka Batgirl. Cassandra your roommate is Starfire here if you would care to join us at our table here for lunch. Go ahead and get yourself a tray and something to drink. We will get your luggage afterwards, sound good?*"

Starfire stands up and says "*Wonderful. I am so very pleased to meet you. Come and sit with us. This is Tim Drake, he is also called Robin. I am Starfire. My real name cannot be pronounced in your tongue. I this is a wonderful day. We will be wonderful friends yes?*"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 11:40am, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*

[occ]before Cassandra shows up...[/occ]



			
				Terra said:
			
		

> *"so spill Green,  which'a these super-babies doya think's the toughest?  er'more better who doya think's the crappiest?
> My money's on the new bat-boy bein' the goat a the gang.......  He was probably like some sorta circus clown er something,  no powers and such...  heheh...
> Who're yer picks Garfield?"*




"*Well I bet Superboy or Wondergirl be the heavy hitters. Robin, yea him and that bow-boy are probably the low-boy. I mean what can they do? Not turn into a Rhino I bet!*"




			
				Terra said:
			
		

> She notices Argent over at the other table and for a second she wonders why Argent hadn't bothered to ask her to sit with her at the bigger table...  and then she quickly reminds herself she doesn't care anyway...  not really...




[occ] NOTE that you probably are sitting at her table, there are only two tables set up. 

Argent is in deep conversation with the blond haired guy they call Risk. After a few moments, she does look up, smiling at Terra and says "*So, they have a sports field out back... you guys* (she is including Beast Boy) *want to go shot some hoops after lunch breaks up?*"


----------



## Elfy (Nov 4, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie says, "Good to know. I like ice cream," to Red Tornado, as he excuses himself from the table to go greet a new arrival, before putting the waiting fork of salad into her mouth and eating it. She drinks a sip of lemonade and resumes her eating. She briefly catches eye contact with one of the guys sitting at Nightwing’s table, but quickly focuses back on partaking of her food and drink. She finishes off the last of her three slices of pizza, small salad, and lemonade in short order then ventures forth to locate the referenced ice cream station, dropping off the bulk of her used wares at the appropriate station along the way, but saving her unused spoon for a small serving of ice cream. She seeks out the ice cream station with spoon readily in hand.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 11:48am, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*

The kitchen is fairly large, with lots of space for preparing food, two large over/stove ranges. There are four, large deep double door, stainless steel commercial refrigerators, and two oversized floor freezers. The staff member in the kitchen (an older woman who introduces herself a "* call me May deary*") leads you to a soft ice cream and yogurt dispensers. It has a rotating head such that different favors can come out of the same dispenser. It has chocolate, strawberry, black cherry and vanilla favors for ice cream.


----------



## Elfy (Nov 4, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie smiles and says, "Thank you," to the helpful kitchen attendant before acquiring herself a small ice cream bowl and proceeding to dispense a small helping of strawberry ice cream in it. Once filled to her satisfaction, she walks back out of the kitchen area, resumes her previous table-spot, and begins enjoying the spoils of her kitchen journey.

She eats her serving of ice cream quietly, seemingly content to sit back and observe the goings on around her rather than to attempt to strike-up a conversation with any of the would-be-strangers around her.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 11:42am, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*



			
				Dove said:
			
		

> "Hey, ummm...  Nightwing?  (Should I call you Nightwing?  Or Mr. Grayson?)  Anyways, I know that the weekend is basically going to be settling in and orientation, but when will we be going over coursework and selecting our curriculum?"




[occ] Sorry about that Kid A, just missed this one  [/occ]

"*You can call me Dick or Nightwing, whatever you prefer Don. Now as for what we will be doing this weekend, well today it just rest and the day is your own. We might ask that as you are all minors, that you not leave campus unescorted. At least not for a week or so. Tomorrow I am going to take anyone who wants to go into town, to the Gedde Museum of Natural History to get a little history of this great city, and then over to the Central City Metro Mall, to pick up anything personal that you might want. You are getting a small 'allowance' for attending the TITAN program if you want. I believe that it is $500 a month, but considering you have not living expenses, it is not bad. If you have your own money, that is fine also.*"


----------



## Elfy (Nov 5, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie enjoys her strawberry ice cream while observing those around her interact. She notes the brace-girl getting familiar with the green boy not far away, the introverted goth-girl sitting among everyone, yet somehow withdrawn and isolated from them, the silver girl making friendly with one of the boys, the tall bubbly-girl hanging on batman junior, batman junior’s sister getting situated, and the majority of the other boys talking shop with Nightwing. She takes a second brief look over at the brace-girl and green boy talking, smiling momentarily as if she found something that was said amusing, and then focuses back on enjoying her dessert.


----------



## kid A (Nov 5, 2004)

*Dove*



> *Originally posted by Nightwing*
> _...You are getting a small 'allowance' for attending the TITAN program if you want. I believe that it is $500 a month, but considering you have not living expenses, it is not bad. If you have your own money, that is fine also."_




Don was taken aback with amazement.  "Oh, man!  No, no, that's, ummm...  that's more than enough!"  _I don't even get that much money back at home!_  Once he finished his meal, he stood up at the table.  "Thanks, Dick.  I really appreciate everything so far.  And I'm looking forward to the rest of the weekend."  Catching himself then, he eyed Hank cautiously...  Don knew he was supposed to be suppressing his excitement a bit.  "I'll see you guys around."

With that statement, Don threw his suit jacket over his shoulder and strolled over to where Cassie Sandsmark was sitting.  Here was a person he wanted to get to know a little better.  Putting on his most charming smile, he greeted her.  "Hey, Cassie...  right?  I know I already introduced myself earlier, but I'm Don Hall.  Mind if I join you?"


----------



## DocHazard (Nov 5, 2004)

Sitting at the lunch table with his ‘peers’ was a bit intimidating to Tim.  After all some of these kids could move mountains and topple buildings with a thought.  Tim on the other hand, was a normal kid.  Well not really normal, but more so than the others.  It seemed that the only one here like him was the one called Arsenal.  Though he was a bit nervous, sitting next to the girl called Starfire (who, despite her odd skin color and pure green eyes, was quite attractive) did put him at ease.  That, and the familiar face of Nightwing.  

Tim sits quietly eating his lunch, not really speaking unless spoken too.  As he sits he watches the others in the room trying to find out anything that he can about them from the way that they act.

_The girl called Terra seems to have a need to flout authority…maybe through insecurity…too hard to tell this soon.  Beast Boy is who he appears to be…nothing to hide there.  The brothers, Hawk and Dove.  Dove seems to be holding something in…he’s definitely the more submissive of the two…then again his name is Dove.  Arsenal…can’t tell yet if his bravado is hiding something or if he’s just that way.  Cyborg seems a bit uncomfortable in his own skin.  Haven’t seen enough of the others to make any kind of determination.  Except Starfire….there’s something about her.  It may due to her apparently alien heritage, but she seems very sweet and genuine.  When she smiles at me it’s because she wants to…not just to be nice. _

With the arrival of Batgirl, Tim's mood improves a bit, he extends a hand and says, *"Oh...hi.  I know that we don't really know eachother, but well...it's nice to have someone else in the 'family' here, ya know?"  *


----------



## Radiant (Nov 5, 2004)

*a very confused Batgirl*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Red Tornado suddenly stands and says to the students sitting next to him "*Excuse me, it seems that another student has arrived, I will go to greet her.*"
> 
> Watching over to the Administration building, he arrives just as Cassandra's limo pulled up.
> 
> ...




Wide eyes stare at the red headed man as Cassandra tries to make out anything he said. She's used to reading people's movements to understand them but this, whatever it is, just seems a bit too strange to read like that.
After a few more seconds of trying to decide what to do she suddenyl remembers a few basic things.
"Hi!"
She smiles happily, seeming very proud that she understood that the man just greeted her and cautiously takes the offered hand.
...make sure...room...inside..., the words just rumble through her head. She guessed she could understand the whole sentence if she tried harder but she's too busy taking in all of her souroundings. Seeing is so much more usefull than words.
...training...
At that word her smile returns and she happily claps the Red Tornado on the shoulder.
Two other words that she can't overhear are Nightwing and Robin. The Batman told her about them and showed her pictures of his previous trainees.
_No trainee_ She thinks, trying to think in words rather than pictures.
Her mind is a tumble of imagined scenes of the Batman training two young men. He never trained her, it wasn't neccesary, but no one knows that he said, and if he likes it like that it is good enough for her.



			
				KarlGreen said:
			
		

> He then leads Cassandra into the building and she can hear and then see a number of young people sitting around two tables eating lunch, etc. Most look up to see who this 'new student' is, and Nightwing comes over to shake Cassandra's hand also "*Your early, glad you could make it. I hope your flight in was good? Now lets introduce you to everyone shall we?*"
> 
> To which he directs Cassandra into the cafeteria and says "*OK people, I know I said she would not be here until Monday but it looks like she made it a couple of days early. Everyone this is Cassandra, aka Batgirl. Cassandra your roommate is Starfire here if you would care to join us at our table here for lunch. Go ahead and get yourself a tray and something to drink. We will get your luggage afterwards, sound good?*"




Without hesitating Cassandra takes Nightwings hand. Now this is someone she understands perfectly well. He moves like the Batman, she would have regocnized him and Robin even if no one told her who they are before. For her it is as if they had the same voice, all three of them. Robin reeks of inexperience but even so she can allready see that he will become like the other two. 
Again she just manages a shy "Hi" to everyone she's introduced to but with Robin she tries a little more effort and ads a carefull, "..nice to meet you..."



			
				KarlGreen said:
			
		

> Starfire stands up and says "*Wonderful. I am so very pleased to meet you. Come and sit with us. This is Tim Drake, he is also called Robin. I am Starfire. My real name cannot be pronounced in your tongue. I this is a wonderful day. We will be wonderful friends yes?*"




Normaly understanding new people is a bit hard but Starfire's manner is so outgoing friendly that Cassandra would not even have to listen to understand what she means. She just smiles and gives an affirmative "Yes".


----------



## Elfy (Nov 5, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie looks up from her ice cream, a partial spoon load about to make it’s way to her mouth, as Dove’s vector brings him near her and, after he asks his question to her, she replies to him with a neutral expression on her face, "There doesn’t seem to be a reservation sign posted," before continuing the spoon’s motion to her mouth and tasting her delightful treat.


----------



## kid A (Nov 5, 2004)

*Dove*



> *Originally posted by Wonder Girl*
> _Cassie looks up from her ice cream, a partial spoon load about to make it’s way to her mouth, as Dove’s vector brings him near her and, after he asks his question to her, she replies to him with a neutral expression on her face, "There doesn’t seem to be a reservation sign posted," before continuing the spoon’s motion to her mouth and tasting her delightful treat._




"Right.  Guess not."  Taking the seat opposite her at the table, Don looked at her and smiled again.  "So, are you enjoying this place so far?"


----------



## Elfy (Nov 5, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie watches the pearly-boy sit down across the table from her. Pausing the enjoyment of her ice cream momentarily, the replies to his inquiry, "They have good ice cream." She asks while still retaining her neutral-passive expression on her face, "So the Nightwing admiration fan club meeting adjourning for the day or did you just want to find out where the ice cream station was?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 5, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 11:49am, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*

Starfire leads Cassandra over to the buffet line with a great deal of food is still left (although Impulse is suddenly at the front of the line getting his fift helping of food. He says something to both the girls in rapid fire, but neither of them understand what the heck he just said). 

Starfire chatters to Cassandra about minor things, but she also asks "*So you also training with this…Batman? I understand he is the leader of the Justice League, yes? Is Batman very friendly? I do hope that someday I might meet him and the rest of the team. I do love this world and wish to protect it as best as I can… OH Nightwing has said that we might go shopping tomorrow… at a 'mall'… you must come with us. I wish to buy many things…*"

Impulse has been moving around, sitting at most of everyone's table. Sitting next to Tara and Garfield he says something unintelligence stops himself and then more slowly he says "*Sorry about that… so I was wondering… what you all think of this school? I have been around it a couple of times already. Seems like a number of 'locked' and 'restricted' areas. Nightwing says that we will get more access later, security and stuff for now. I don't know…*"

Aqualad, eating some salad and pizza, looks to Hawk and says "*They call me Garth, and you are 'Hawk' correct? Does this mean that you can fly? I am curious to gauge the abilities of all of my teammates, for when we go into battle together it would be good to know what each can do.*"

Upstairs, there is a knock on Arsenal's dorm room door, and Roy, looking through the peephole sees that it is Red Tornado…


----------



## kid A (Nov 5, 2004)

*Dove*



> *Originally posted by Wonder Girl*
> _Cassie watches the pearly-boy sit down across the table from her. Pausing the enjoyment of her ice cream momentarily, the replies to his inquiry, "They have good ice cream." She asks while still retaining her neutral-passive expression on her face, "So the Nightwing admiration fan club meeting adjourning for the day or did you just want to find out where the ice cream station was?"_




Confused, Don turned his head back to Nightwing's table.  Looking back, his face still held a perplexed expression.  "No, uhhh...  it looks like they're still in session..."  Don felt uncomfortable, as though he had bothered her.  "Look, I'm sorry, did I do something to offend you?  I just...  I kinda just wanted to talk to you, but I can leave you be, if that's what you'd like."


----------



## Elfy (Nov 5, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie smiles at Don and sets her spoon back down in her bowl. She shifts her right arm up, elbow on the table, and rests her head against her palm while focusing her attention over at Don. She says in a friendly voice, "You don’t seem as confident in yourself as the two 'ladies men' do," an obvious jab at Superboy and Arsenal, "Do you always back down at the first sign of resistance? You won’t get very far that way."


----------



## kid A (Nov 5, 2004)

*Dove*



> *Originally posted by Wonder Girl*
> _Cassie smiles at Don and sets her spoon back down in her bowl. She shifts her right arm up, elbow on the table, and rests her head against her palm while focusing her attention over at Don. She says in a friendly voice, "You don’t seem as confident in yourself as the two 'ladies men' do," an obvious jab at Superboy and Arsenal, "Do you always back down at the first sign of resistance? You won’t get very far that way."_




Don smiled and relaxed a little at the break in her nuetrality.  Still feeling a bit awkward, he replied, "Oh.  No, it's not that.  I'm concerned, is all.  I'm no playa, I just wanted to get to know you a little better."


----------



## Elfy (Nov 5, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie says while still smiling at Don, "So you did, did you?" She moves her other arm to rest on the tabletop, shifts a little more over towards her headresting arm and continues, "So, what did you want to talk about? You’re an acrobatic combatant like Nightwing over there," nodding in that direction, "Isn’t that right? You use martial arts, acrobatics, and have gadgets like a swing-line...maybe some sort of throwing things or something like that, right?"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 5, 2004)

*Terra*

[occ]before (aka BATGIRL) Cassandra shows up...[/occ]


			
				BEAST BOY said:
			
		

> "*Well I bet Superboy or Wondergirl be the heavy hitters. Robin, yea him and that bow-boy are probably the low-boys. I mean what can they do? Not turn into a Rhino I bet!*"




*"Heck - you kiddin'  'BABY-BLUE'  ain't got nuthin on me and WUNDERCHICK....  I'd BURY her!!
... wait ...???
YOOUUU can turn into a Rhino...  as in  RHI- FREAKIN -OSAURUS?!?!!! ....  that's sooooooooo,  KEWL!!"*
Terra says aloud, making sure that Argent and any of the others can easily hear her as she grabs Garfield's forarms across the table...
*"DO IT... DO-IT..do-it....do-it....do-it....do-it....do-it..  change, I wanna see!!"*

smirking to BeastBoy, ever-mindful of "who" might be listening - Tara quips in a sly tone...
*"cumm-on Green,  I showdjya MINE!!  You gotta show me YOURS!"*
Terra follows with giving "pouty-face" and little taunts until Garfield gives in......  




			
				ARGENT said:
			
		

> Argent is in deep conversation with the blond haired guy they call Risk. After a few moments, she does look up, smiling at Terra and says "*So, they have a sports field out back... you guys* (she is including Beast Boy) *want to go shot some hoops after lunch breaks up?*"




after the fun of seeing BB change Tara, turns to "the crowd" and specifically Argent.....  fully intending on tagging along with Argent, but not wanting to SEEM like she will be tagging along she replies...
*"...... uhhh,  maybe ARG...  me'un Green got old lady's to kill ......."*
She glances around, then realizes what she's just said...
*"VID-E-O  game ladies...  the ARR-CADE...."*
she says in a slow sarcastic voice, then lower as she turns back to Garfield...
*"morons"*




			
				WONDERGIRL said:
			
		

> She takes a second brief look over at the brace-girl and green boy talking, smiling momentarily as if she found something that was said amusing, and then focuses back on enjoying her dessert.




When Cassie glances over Terra notices her smile,  seemingly dismissive  (to Tara) she waits until Cassie almost goes back to her dessert before scrunching her nose and sticking her tongue out at the smug girl that Garfield believes is one of the toughest...
_BURY HER_
she thinks...


[occ]after Cassandra (aka BATGIRL) shows up...[/occ]


			
				NIGHWING said:
			
		

> "*blah bah blah blah bloobity blah....  You are getting a small 'allowance' for attending the TITAN program if you want. I believe that it is $500 a month, but...  blah bah blah blah bloobity blah...*"




*"ummm.... did Captain Nighflight just say we get 5 ... FIVE HUNDRED DOLLARS??!!!"*
Looking over at BeastBoy...
*"holy crap Batman - I've never even SEEN that much doe all in my pocket before!!!  this rocks ...  no pun intended!!"*
Terra begins to do the happy snoopy-dance,  smiling and really enjoying herself for the first time with kids her own age...  Garfield had unknowningly helped her open up a touch of her inner-puppy...




			
				IMPULSE said:
			
		

> Impulse has been moving around, sitting at most of everyone's table. Sitting next to Tara and Garfield he says something unintelligence stops himself and then more slowly he says "*Sorry about that… so I was wondering… what you all think of this school? I have been around it a couple of times already. Seems like a number of 'locked' and 'restricted' areas. Nightwing says that we will get more access later, security and stuff for now. I don't know…*"





continuing not paying much attention to the new kid that's talking...
*"... it's ma-birf-day ... it's ma-birf-day ... we gonna potty like it's ma-birf-day ....... Snoooooppy... Snoopy-dance,  it's yer chance to do the Snoop..."*
Terra plays a little  (hopefully Beast Boy will join her)  before realizing there are probably some eyes watching from behind.....
She eventually sits down,  embarrassed but unapologetic  and  then answers IMPULSE....

*"WHAT???  what were you sayin'  uhh, IMPLANT ??"*
Terra finishes in a defensive tone.


----------



## Elfy (Nov 6, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie seems amused by something while waiting for Don’s reply. She chuckles softly under her breath, her eyes momentarily diverting from Don over to Tara and Garfield a second time, before returning her attention back to him. Secretly, she thinks.oO("_She's a little scrawny, but spunky. She should be fun to be around…when she’s not being annoying. He seems pretty funny too, and doesn’t seem to carry an attitude like she does. I like’em. Don seems nice, although with a name like 'Dove', he sounds like a pacifist. Not too sure about him._")


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 6, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 11:51am, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*



			
				Terra said:
			
		

> *"Heck - you kiddin'  'BABY-BLUE'  ain't got nuthin on me and WUNDERCHICK....  I'd BURY her!!
> ... wait ...???
> YOOUUU can turn into a Rhino...  as in RHI-FREAKIN-OSAURUS?!?!!! ....  that's sooooooooo, KEWL!!"*
> Terra says aloud, making sure that Argent and any of the others can easily hear her as she grabs Garfield's forarms across the table...*"DO IT... DO-IT..do-it....do-it....do-it....do-it....do-it..  change, I wanna see!!"*
> ...




Garfield says "*Well a rhio-saurus might be a bit large for inside...later I promise... For now... hope about a puppy... girls love puppies right?*

To which Beast Boy turns into a small, green lappy earred dog...*Ooorr... ahow abot a burd...*" to which he turns into a small green sparrow.Then he is back to Beast Boy again, smiling ear to ear...




			
				Terra said:
			
		

> to Argent *"...... uhhh,  maybe ARG...  me'un Green got old lady's to kill ......."*
> She glances around, then realizes what she's just said...
> *"VID-E-O  game ladies...  the ARR-CADE...."*
> she says in a slow sarcastic voice, then lower as she turns back to Garfield...
> *"morons"*




"*Sure a little B-G would be cool with me... I can show my athletic side then...*"




			
				Terra said:
			
		

> [occ]after Cassandra (aka BATGIRL) shows up...[/occ]
> 
> *"ummm.... did Captain Nighflight just say we get 5 ... FIVE HUNDRED DOLLARS??!!!"*
> Looking over at BeastBoy...
> ...




Garfield just smiles and starts eating more pizza.




			
				Terra said:
			
		

> continuing not paying much attention to the new kid that's talking...
> *"... it's ma-birf-day ... it's ma-birf-day ... we gonna potty like it's ma-birf-day ....... Snoooooppy... Snoopy-dance,  it's yer chance to do the Snoop..."*




Garfield laughs, Risk smiles, while Argent giggles a little and claps. Raven looks up from her food, an unreadable expression on her face. Red Tornado looks a bit confused, while Nightwing speaks up "*Well I am glad that we can make you happy Miss Markov.*"  Aqualad seems confused, and Impulse starts doing one-handed push-up next to her. Starfire smiles but is also confused asking Cassandra "*What is a birf-day? And who is this Snoopy? Is he a dance expert?*"




			
				Terra said:
			
		

> She eventually sits down,  embarrassed but unapologetic  and  then answers IMPULSE....
> 
> *"WHAT???  what were you sayin'  uhh, IMPLANT ??"*
> Terra finishes in a defensive tone.




Impulse stops doing push-up, sits down and says "*And they say I am hyper! You ever watch movies on fast forward to get through it? Anyway nothing special I was just wondering about this place. Its cool and all... I guess*"


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 6, 2004)

*Arsenal*

Eventually Arsenal made his way back to the cafeteria, he tried to be non-chalant about being late, and tries not to be noticed walking in.

[OOC: Hide+8/Move Silent+8/Bluff+10 whatever I need to get it done]


----------



## Radiant (Nov 6, 2004)

*Batgirl (Cassandra)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Starfire leads Cassandra over to the buffet line with a great deal of food is still left (although Impulse is suddenly at the front of the line getting his fift helping of food. He says something to both the girls in rapid fire, but neither of them understand what the heck he just said).
> 
> Starfire chatters to Cassandra about minor things, but she also asks "*So you also training with this…Batman? I understand he is the leader of the Justice League, yes? Is Batman very friendly? I do hope that someday I might meet him and the rest of the team. I do love this world and wish to protect it as best as I can… OH Nightwing has said that we might go shopping tomorrow… at a 'mall'… you must come with us. I wish to buy many things…*"




Shrugs and nods are the only answer Starfire gets to her chatter while Cassandra picks some chicken wings. She never got why people liked to talk so much even after she learned it. At least it is easy to ingore if she doesn't look at the people, it's what she learned. 
"He's Batman."
She sounds as that would explain everything. Then Impulese shows up Cassndra jumps back defensevely but calms down only a split second later as she realizes that he's just getting food.



			
				Starfire said:
			
		

> Starfire smiles but is also confused asking Cassandra "What is a birf-day? And who is this Snoopy? Is he a dance expert?"




Another shrug. Cassandra has as much idea what is going on as Starfire and she understood even less of what was said before.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 6, 2004)

*Hawk*

_A museum?  Great.  That couldn't sound more boring._

"$500!  Sweet, I'm in."  For $500 he could go to a museum.  If nothing else it should be a good chance to make fun of Don.  _Plus I can check out the chicks at the mall._

He enjoyed the rest of his food while listening to Don and Dick talk.  The hot chick with the curves sat down at the table.  _Why was she hanging on that kid?  He isn't nothing._

As he listened to Dick and Don ramble on, he tried to figure out Dick.  He seemed pretty cool, like he could handle himself but he talked way too much, like Don.  

Then some new chick walked in dressed in black and b.d.u.s.  She had short hair and looked pretty young but she didn't waste time talking and he was pretty sure she could kick most anyone's butt.  While she talked to the bat-kid and the hottie, he wiped some food from his mouth and reached out a hand to greet her.

"Hi, I'm Hank."


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 6, 2004)

*Superboy*

_"So much idle chatter,"_ Superboy thought as he listened to conversations, exercising his hearing.  _"And the strutting,"_ he says, looking at the guys and girls.  _"You could cut the hormones in here with a knife."_

OOC: Power - Super Sense/Telescopic Sense: Hearing


"Spending money, schooling, culture... sounds likes a nice little setup we've got going here.  How about action - will we be seeing much in the way of field action once classes get underway?  I mean, as a solo act, everyone here was free to go save the day whenever, but now...  how is that going to work, Nightwing?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 6, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 11:53am, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*



			
				Arsenal said:
			
		

> Eventually Arsenal made his way back to the cafeteria, he tried to be non-chalant about being late, and tries not to be noticed walking in.




Bluff roll 9+10=19
...and no one seems to notice while he grabbing some food, when Red Tornado appears at his shoulder "*Ah there you are Mr. Harper*" he then goes and sits down at on the tables. 




			
				Superboy said:
			
		

> "Spending money, schooling, culture... sounds likes a nice little setup we've got going here.  How about action - will we be seeing much in the way of field action once classes get underway?  I mean, as a solo act, everyone here was free to go save the day whenever, but now...  how is that going to work, Nightwing?"




"*Well we will not be sending you out on any missions right away, there will be training that should provide you with plenty of action. But there are plenty of impressive powers within this room, and we will have field missions within do time. First things first though, we want to get a good feel of each other's powers and now to work together. You each bring something unique to this team, and we will train you too use them to the best of your ability.*"


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 7, 2004)

*Arsenal*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> "*Well we will not be sending you out on any missions right away, there will be training that should provide you with plenty of action. But there are plenty of impressive powers within this room, and we will have field missions within do time. First things first though, we want to get a good feel of each other's powers and now to work together. You each bring something unique to this team, and we will train you too use them to the best of your ability.*"




Arsenal sat down at the table and played a bit with his food. *"The only reason some of us got here is because of training. I guess that gives some of us the edge up on the others."* he said almost non-chalantly. Suddenly his hand became a blur and the fork he was playing with appeared in a tomato that Aqualad was about to eat off of his salad across the room. *"See what I mean?"*


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 7, 2004)

Aqualad said:
			
		

> Aqualad, eating some salad and pizza, looks to Hawk and says "*They call me Garth, and you are 'Hawk' correct? Does this mean that you can fly? I am curious to gauge the abilities of all of my teammates, for when we go into battle together it would be good to know what each can do.*"



Hank looked at Garth as he spoke.  _Strange accent, wonder where he's from._
"Yeah, I can fly but mostly I get very strong and can fight.   And my brother Dove who loves to not fight can jump around, like dodge stuff and he's pretty smart.  Problem is we can only use our powers when there is danger around."  Hank continued to eat while he talked.

"So Aqualad, you can swim and talk to fish?  That'll be great, can't wait to see you in action.  I'm sure Nightwing will put you in the front line right away."  Hank rolled his eyes as he chewed.

"So Superboy, you as powerful as the real deal or ya gotta wait until you grow up to be able to do all of that stuff?"


----------



## Radiant (Nov 7, 2004)

*Cassandra*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _A museum?  Great.  That couldn't sound more boring._
> 
> "$500!  Sweet, I'm in."  For $500 he could go to a museum.  If nothing else it should be a good chance to make fun of Don.  _Plus I can check out the chicks at the mall._
> 
> ...




Somehow it looks strange as Cassandra takes the offered hand before she even looked up to see it is there. Only then she looks up to Hawk, still looking a mix if friendly, sligthly confused but not too impressed with anything.
"Hi"
Closer to her he can notice she looks very carefull all over him, as she seems t do with all persons she comes close to. It's not much but somehow her gaze is just more intense as it should be then someone should looks at you.

Cassandra looks up then first Arsenal and then Hawk pick on Aqualad but she doesn't show any interest and just picks up some of her food. Somehow the whole mood of the room doesn't concern her, like someone watching from outside who isn't really involved.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 7, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 11:53am, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*



			
				Hawk said:
			
		

> "Yeah, I can fly but mostly I get very strong and can fight.   And my brother Dove who loves to not fight can jump around, like dodge stuff and he's pretty smart.  Problem is we can only use our powers when there is danger around."  Hank continued to eat while he talked.




Aqualad nods his head, listening...




			
				Hawk said:
			
		

> "So Aqualad, you can swim and talk to fish?  That'll be great, can't wait to see you in action.  I'm sure Nightwing will put you in the front line right away."  Hank rolled his eyes as he chewed.




To which he stares at Hank for a second, before saying "*I am unsure if you are attempting to gauge my abilities or to insult my noble heritage, Yes I can 'swim' very fast and communicate with the creatures of the sea. I am also strong, even among my people, which I understand is in the superhuman levels here on the surface. I have trained for battle sense I was very young and am skilled with many weapons and unarmed combat techniques*"


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 7, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "So Superboy, you as powerful as the real deal or ya gotta wait until you grow up to be able to do all of that stuff?"





"I'm guessing you don't read papers much, do you, Hawk," Superboy says.  "Well... I'm not necessarily 'faster than a speeding bullet,' but I can hold my own in a foot race, and in the 'more power than a locomotive' department, well... I can deadlift about 600 tons so far... so yeah.  I've got the 'leaps tall buildings in a single bound' thing down, too.  Other than that, I guess we'll just have to wait and see."


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 7, 2004)

*Terra*



			
				NIGHTWING said:
			
		

> Nightwing speaks up "*Well I am glad that we can make you happy Miss Markov.*"
> 
> Tara gives DICK a faux-smile then turns to Garfield and the others making a goofy face mocking the elder....
> Her attention then turns to bubble-bod...
> ...


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 7, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 11:55am, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*

Nightwing frowns at Terra and says (before a small roit starts) "*I see you have a lot of misconceptions about the abilities of some of you fellow team mates Tara. I am going to have to ask you to loss the attitude very quickly if you wish to remain here. Later, maybe Monday or Tuesday we will have a little training and perhaps I will show you a couple of things that us 'crowd controls' can do to you and your fellow meta. For now, understand that while you have powers and are special, you are not all powers or invulnerable. Not even Superboy here is that good.  Is that understood? I don't mean to be harsh but we have to all work together if you want to succeed here.

"OK then, lunch is just about over here. I wanted to say that the rest of the day is yours to do with as you wish. Tomorrow we will have a bit of a field trip. I would like most of you to go. It is not required but it should be fun. I know Museums are not the most exciting places in the world you might think but this one is a bit different. Also, I wanted to have you all stop by the Mall to get any additional person affects that you would like; cloths, etc*"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 7, 2004)

*Terra*



			
				NIGHWING said:
			
		

> Nightwing frowns at Terra and says (before a small roit starts) "*I see you have a lot of misconceptions about the abilities of some of you fellow team mates Tara.
> ...Blah blah blah blah bloobity blah blah blah...
> Is that understood? I don't mean to be harsh but we have to all work together if you want to succeed here.*"




Tara sits down and gives DICK the look that he "needs" her to give... that semi-apoligetic look of misunderstanding you give teachers just to get them off your back...
Then turns to Garfield making a funny face mocking Nighwing from behind her back trying to show she doesn't care.
But then she slowly goes back into a quiet mousey mode with her body language ...  if anyone where paying attention they could almost see the transformation that Terra undergoes from  "TOO-UBER-CONFIDENT"  to "little girl lost"  when she thinks no one is looking.

and she thinks to herself...
_...ah didn't mean it like that..._


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 7, 2004)

"No, I'm not that good - like I said, just read the papers; I got my clock cleaned the first time I went out because I thought I was that good.  There's still a lot I have to learn about myself; Superman is a legend, and while I'm part of that lineage, I still have a lot of room for improvement," Superboy says, pausing, "just like I'm sure we all do."

Zipping up his windbreaker, Superboy rushes back up to his room and grabs a little note-pad and a pen for the trip to the museum.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Hawk*

After listening to Terra rip half the team apart and Nightwing lean into her for it, Hank turned back to his table.  He had to admit, she was kinda funny.  While chuckling to himself about the 'talking to fish' bit, he looked up directly at Garth.  

"Oh.  Yeah, I got the strength thing going too.   And you're trained to fight?  Might have to spar sometime.  I don't know a lot about swords and knives but I could teach you about guns."  He felt a little embarrassed about laughing at Garth.  The guy seemed straight up and also had quite a bit of powers and knowledge.  _Might be a good ace in the hole._ 

"I read about you Superboy.  You do pretty good.  Actually I would say you probably got the most press out of everyone in this room.  I just didn't know if you could pick up the building and fly us to Metropolis or just drop kick the limo outside.  You hang with Supes senior, that's good enough for me.  We met him in D.C. once, the guy is just impressive."  

Hank finished up his food and decided to head up and check out his room.  He smiled at Cassandra as he stood.  "Hey Dick, I'm gonna go check out my room and scout around a little, that's cool, right?"  He said goodbye to everyone at the table and made his way over to Don.

_Man, this place needs some friggin' discipline!  We don't need to train to fight bad guys if we can't eat lunch without getting into a battle._


----------



## kid A (Nov 8, 2004)

*Dove*



> *Originally posted by Wondergirl*
> _Cassie says while still smiling at Don, "So you did, did you?" She moves her other arm to rest on the tabletop, shifts a little more over towards her headresting arm and continues, "So, what did you want to talk about? You’re an acrobatic combatant like Nightwing over there," nodding in that direction, "Isn’t that right? You use martial arts, acrobatics, and have gadgets like a swing-line...maybe some sort of throwing things or something like that, right?"_




Don smiled, "Yeah, I kinda did."  When asked about his powers, he leaned forward toward the table a bit more and explained, "Yeah, I'm more of an acrobatic fighter, from Nightwing's school of crimefighting.  I'm a fairly skilled martial-artist, but as far as gadgets and stuff, I usually leave that to everyone else.  Mostly, I'm good as a tactitian.  About 99% of the time, I can see how to direct a fight to our advantage.  Thing is, though, my brother and I, it seems we can only use our powers when there's danger around.  Y'see..."

Don trailed off as Terra's sudden outburst seemed to get just about everyone's attention.  Glancing around the room revealed that all eyes were on her for the moment.  He rolled his own eyes and sighed at the display.  _Oh, she's going to be fun to train with._  Once Nightwing had settled everyone down, Don continued.  "Anyway, how about you?  Your powers pretty similar to Wonder Woman's?  Strength, flight, bracelets and lasso?"


----------



## Elfy (Nov 8, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie replies to Don, "Yes, similar to Wonder Woman’s abilities, but she’s stronger and she has way more experience." She smiles while continuing, "She’s like a big sister to me."

She pauses a moment as Hawk starts approaching them, and then asks Don, "Your brother's that big guy coming over here, right?" She indicates Hawk by nodding his direction before continuing, "It must be hard to train with abilities that only work when you’re in trouble."


----------



## Radiant (Nov 8, 2004)

*Batgirl (Cassandra)*

Eating her chicken Cassandra mostly ignores the whole arguement as it goes on, just shrugging then Terra raises her voice. She doesn't appear to care in the least and the spewd of her eating doesn't change one bit. Until she mentions Batman. At that she just swallows, points at the methuman and say flatly:"We'll train."
It could have been a challenge or a simple observation since her voice doesn't rise at all.
Afterwards she concentrates on her chicken again. Only Nightwing makes her look up once more but halfway through his speech she continues to eat.
Batman had never talked so much. And Cain even less. Somehow this was all really distracting.


----------



## kid A (Nov 8, 2004)

*Dove*



> *Originally posted by Wonder Girl*
> _She pauses a moment as Hawk starts approaching them, and then asks Don, "Your brother's that big guy coming over here, right?" She indicates Hawk by nodding his direction before continuing, "It must be hard to train with abilities that only work when you’re in trouble."_




Glancing over, Don smiled and nodded in Hank's direction.  "Yeah," he replied, looking back to Cassie, "yeah, that's Hank.  He's the bruiser.  We haven't had much training, but we're both pretty athletic so I don't think it'll be too bad.  And you're right.  It's gonna be somewhat difficult to train without our powers, but y'know, honestly, I think if I concentrate on my fighting skills and combat tactics, it can only help me when I'm Dove."

When Hank had reached the table, Don stood up.  "Hey Hank, this's Cassie Sandsmark - Wonder Girl.  Cassie, this is my brother Hank - Hawk.  Where you headed, brother?"


----------



## DocHazard (Nov 8, 2004)

Robin still survey’s the group at hand. _Arsenal is cocky, but he’s good…I’ll give him that.  Batgirl is a bit…I dunno, off.  But, it’s nice to have someone else in the ‘family’ here._

Tim turns to her and says, *“So, umm…you don’t talk much, huh?  I can see that, this isn’t the most comfortable place for people like us.  I mean sure, we can’t lift mountains or anything, but we can go toe to toe with those other guys any day.  You’d think that would afford us a bit more respect.  Something tells me that you and I (and maybe Arsenal) are going to have to stick together.” *  Tim gives the warmest smile he’s capable of and waits for Batgirl’s response.

In the mean time, he turns his attention to Starfire…_the more I look at her, the more attractive that orange skin gets….and that smile…  Oh well I’m here to get better, not get a girlfriend.  Besides…I bet she’s just nice to everyone._


----------



## Elfy (Nov 8, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie replies to Don in reference to the benefits of training, "That makes sense I guess."

Her expression changes to neutral-passive as the muscular jock nears. She remains seated, but lifts her free hand off the tabletop momentarily in a casual wave, and says, "Hey," acknowledging Hank as he arrives and is introduced to her.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 9, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 12:01pm, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*

Lunch is starting to break up, as some of the students start wondering off. Smiling over at Terra, Argent saying "*So you guys want to go play some b-ball? I pretty much suck at it but Risk here is some expert in pretty much anything and everything athletic. We will have to watch him*" 

Beast Boy smiles over at Terra and shrugs his shoulders. 

Aqualad stands and heads for his room. 

Starfire is still asking Batgirl questions here and there, not really noticing that Batgirl is not answering. 

Impulse seems to have disappeared. 

Nightwing and Red Tornado stick around to answer any questions


----------



## Radiant (Nov 9, 2004)

*Batgirl (Cassandra)*



			
				DocHazard said:
			
		

> Robin still survey’s the group at hand. _Arsenal is cocky, but he’s good…I’ll give him that.  Batgirl is a bit…I dunno, off.  But, it’s nice to have someone else in the ‘family’ here._
> 
> Tim turns to her and says, *“So, umm…you don’t talk much, huh?  I can see that, this isn’t the most comfortable place for people like us.  I mean sure, we can’t lift mountains or anything, but we can go toe to toe with those other guys any day.  You’d think that would afford us a bit more respect.  Something tells me that you and I (and maybe Arsenal) are going to have to stick together.” *  Tim gives the warmest smile he’s capable of and waits for Batgirl’s response.




"Yes."
Cassandra doesn't explain to which part of Robins words that yes belongs but she returns his smile and carefully pats him on the shoulder. 
She doesn't make much sense but at least she likes him. In her mind she allready pictures the man the boy will become and sees something very close to Batman.
As quick as it appeared her smile vanishes and she cleans her place at the table. Picking up her bag she heads for Nightwing.
"My room?"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 9, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Lunch is starting to break up, as some of the students start wondering off. Smiling over at Terra, Argent saying "*So you guys want to go play some b-ball? I pretty much suck at it but Risk here is some expert in pretty much anything and everything athletic. We will have to watch him*"
> 
> Beast Boy smiles over at Terra and shrugs his shoulders.





looking over at Beast Boy...
*"sure, Ah'm game -  you in Green?"*

walking toward the direction of the courts Terra gets a sly look on her face and says............
*"this  IS  a open powers, right??..."*


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 9, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 12:01pm, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*

Nightwing, smiling, looks to Batgirl and says "*I am sure Starfire here would like to show you your room, as she is your new roommate*"

Starfire's eyes light up "*Oh yes I would love to. Come Cassandra, let me help you with your bags. Not many... did you bring anything more?*"

Argent laughs and says "*Of course Tara, full powers... now I don't think their court is going to last to long... maybe with your abilities you can put it back to normal when we are done. Otherwise they will not let us play there to much I be a thinking*"

Risk smiles a charming, football player smile and says "*Maybe we should not use our powers... I mean after all I would have an unfair advantage over all of you... I am the best of the best after all...*"

Argent rolls her eyes and says "*In your own mind only...*" and then in a funny voice she tries her best impression of his voice..."*'Oh look at me girls of the world, I am wonderboy, master of all that I see and the best that there ever was... woo and swoon and look at me'*"

Risk says "*I don't sound like that...*" 

Beast Boy thinks and says "*Lets see I could be a kangaroo or maybe a elephant… not they suck at basketball… ah maybe a gorilla… ya…*"


----------



## Radiant (Nov 9, 2004)

*Cassandra*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Nightwing, smiling, looks to Batgirl and says "*I am sure Starfire here would like to show you your room, as she is your new roommate*"
> 
> Starfire's eyes light up "*Oh yes I would love to. Come Cassandra, let me help you with your bags. Not many... did you bring anything more?*"




Looking at the one sports bag that contains all her possesiosn Cassandra shrugs. It containes four sets of spare clothes, almost the same that she's wearing, plus the ultra-effectively packed costume Batman gave her. The belt with then nifty blades and ropes is easily dangling at her side, allways ready for immediate use. With a nod towards Nightwing she follows Starfire.


----------



## Elfy (Nov 9, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie shifts position and renews working on finishing up her strawberry ice cream as Don and Hank have a brother moment. She scans the room once over as she eats, noting those leaving and those grouping. She makes short work of her remaining dessert, daps her mouth with a napkin, and rises to stand, with her bowl, spoon, and napkin in hand.

She says to Don and Hank, "I’ll leave you two to catch up on things. Later," and offers them a casual wave with her free hand while walking away from them over to give her used dish and spoon to the dishwasher attendant. She then tosses her used napkin away in a trash receptacle and looks over at Garfield and Tara.

She walks over to Garfield and Tara, coming right behind, and in between, them as they stand up. She smiles, and, in an effort to show Tara that she’s not some snobby princess stuck up on some high-horse, she slides one arm first behind Garfield’s back, grabbing his distant shoulder with her hand, and saying, "So, Rhino Boy," as she scrunches him up against her, while similarly sliding her other arm across Tara’s back, grabbing her distant shoulder while continuing, "and Little Terror," as she scrunches her up against her.

She continues, "You two are video game whizzes, right? Maybe after you play some B-ball with the others, you can show me what you’ve got...," pausing and eyeing Tara before continuing, "unless you’re afraid of getting whooped?"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 9, 2004)

*Terra*



			
				WONDERGIRL said:
			
		

> She smiles, and, in an effort to show Tara that she’s not some snobby princess stuck up on some high-horse, she slides one arm first behind Garfield’s back, grabbing his distant shoulder with her hand, and saying, "So, Rhino Boy," as she scrunches him up against her, while similarly sliding her other arm across Tara’s back, grabbing her distant shoulder while continuing, "and Little Terror," as she scrunches her up against her.
> 
> She continues, "You two are video game whizzes, right? Maybe after you play some B-ball with the others, you can show me what you’ve got...," pausing and eyeing Tara before continuing, "unless you’re afraid of getting whooped?"




*"GIT OFF!!!..."*
Terra quips not taking a liking to being pushed or pulled around by the stronger girl  nor  being called "afraid"...
She spins away into a semi-punch-ready stance - bent knees, one hand forward, the other back...  She squints and the ground begins to shake in the immediate area between her and Cassie.
Ready at any second to show WonderGirl just who should be afraid!


[Possible ACTION:  If Terra senses any real hostile stuff or gets challenged too much she'll try to immediately slam up a barrier of earth acting as both an attack and a wall between the girls.  (like a fist shooting up from the ground, but not in the shape of a fist)]

[OOC:  just so you guys know,  I don't intend to be trying to start a fight or anything, all the time...  I just can't imagine anything else Terra would do.  I imagine her being right on the edge and not wanting to look weak,  but she'll back down if given an opportunity to not look bad...  It's more posturing than anything else.]


----------



## Elfy (Nov 9, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie looks surprised as Tara takes her intended friendly gesture to the opposite effect, but then smiles in a friendly manner as she lowers the arm that Tara pulled away from down, placing her palm on her hip momentarily, before sliding her other hand off of Garfield and taking a few steps to the side away from him, just in case Tara feels the need to throw down anyway.

She says, "I was just being friendly, but I guess you’re too good to play video games with an amateur video gamer like me. I thought it sounded like fun." She starts walking away, since Tara seems not interested in a friend right now, towards the room exit.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 9, 2004)

*Terra*



			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> She says, "I was just being friendly, but I guess you’re too good to play video games with an amateur video gamer like me. I thought it sounded like fun." She starts walking away, since Tara seems not interested in a friend right now, towards the room exit.





*"ummm,  wait...  Ca-Cassie...?  Ya wanna come play some basketball with us?  Video Games are best for rainy days and nighttime..."*
Tara says in a tone denoting her apology......
The ground quickly settles and Tara ends up looking down holding her left arm with her right kicking some gravel with her tennisshoes.


----------



## Elfy (Nov 9, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie stops walking as Tara speaks up, and looks back over her shoulder towards her. She casually swipes her hand up across her cheek and, with her fingers, she pushes a lock of her blonde hair that was partially obscuring her vision back over her shoulder and out of her way. She casts a friendly smile back at Tara as she asks, "Are you sure it's okay? I’m not very good at it, and I don’t want to be a burden, but I can try. Maybe you can show me how to get better at it?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 10, 2004)

*Hawk*

Hank smiled and waved to Cassie.  "Hey, how are ya?"  Then he looked back to Don.  "What's going on?"  As he spoke with Don and told him he was going to check out his room, he noticed Cassie walked away. 

next thing he knew, Hank was arguing with Don, until a fight started right in front of them.  Cassie had walked up and started hanging on Terra and Beast Boy when Terra shoved her away and got ready to throw down!  Hank moved away from Don and got ready to jump into things when he noticed something.  Or didn't notice something.  There didn't seem to be any feeling to change.  Usually, when there was danger and he wanted to become Hawk he could feel it coming.  That didn't happen.

Then it was suddenly over and everyone was fine.  _chicks._

"Yeah, I'm outta here Don.  I'm gonna go check out my room and get squared away.  Find me latter if you want to go for a run or something before dinner."  He then went and found his two suitcases and army surpluses duffel bag and made his way through the building to find his room.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 10, 2004)

*Arsenal*

After Terra slammed him about being inferior to Superboy, Roy sat fuming uncharacteristically quiet. He eventually made it out into the hall to catch the tail-end of Terra and Wondergirl's conversation.



			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> Cassie stops walking as Tara speaks up, and looks back over her shoulder towards her. She casually swipes her hand up across her cheek and, with her fingers, she pushes a lock of her blonde hair that was partially obscuring her vision back over her shoulder and out of her way. She casts a friendly smile back at Tara as she asks, "Are you sure it's okay? I’m not very good at it, and I don’t want to be a burden, but I can try. Maybe you can show me how to get better at it?"




*"Is there anything YOU are good at, 'sides runnin your mouth off and insulting people..." * Roy was about to say more than thinks better of it. *"Anyway, that's usually my job. Maybe some of us wussies can show you a thing or two on the court...We playing hoop or something?"*


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 10, 2004)

*Terra*



			
				ARSENAL said:
			
		

> *"We playing hoop or something?"*





not sure exactly if Arsenal's comment was directed at her or Cassie  (like she cared anway!)  Terra smirks...
*"WE are...  
but who invited you, Arrowhead??"*

Terra gave an obvious smart-alec look at Arsenal,  then smiled a big brace filled smile, flipped her hair back and turned to grab BeastBoy's arm to follow Argent to the court.  
Her manner was such that it might annoy the boy bowman,  but Terra wasn't trying to make him feel unwelcome enough NOT to join them for the game...  

Funny -  this was just her oh so subtle way of keeping people "off balance" before litterally knocking them off balance when the time comes...


----------



## Elfy (Nov 10, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie looks over at Roy momentarily as he delivers his repartee, trying to offer him a comforting smile, before she starts walking at a vector that meets up with Tara and Garfield as they near the exit of the room. She walks along with them as they head out towards the ball court and, looking over at Beast Boy, she questions playfully while smiling, "A rhino, huh? That’s funny."

She says to Tara, "I guess you’re really good at making tunnels and walls and things, right?"

She says to both of them, "My abilities aren’t as versatile or flashy as your abilities are, although maybe more practical."

Switching subjects, she says, "The goal is to put the basketball in the other teams hoop and prevent them from doing the same to you, right?"


----------



## kid A (Nov 10, 2004)

*Dove*



> *Originally posted by Hawk*
> _"Yeah, I'm outta here Don. I'm gonna go check out my room and get squared away. Find me latter if you want to go for a run or something before dinner." He then went and found his two suitcases and army surpluses duffel bag and made his way through the building to find his room._




As Cassie walked away, Don only had the chance to say, "Yeah, uh...  sure.  See you later, Cassie."  

He turned his attention to Hank, a puzzled look on his face.  "Man, I don't know what I did wrong there.  So, what you're headin' up to the room?  I'll go with you..."  Suddenly, their attention was turned toward a possible fight in the cafeteria...  which was over as quickly as it had begun.  "Oookay...  yeah, let's get outta here."  Don felt as though Hank was tense for a moment, but he shrugged it off and walked with his brother toward the dorms.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 11, 2004)

*Arsenal*


			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> Cassie looks over at Roy momentarily as he delivers his repartee, trying to offer him a comforting smile, before she starts walking at a vector that meets up with Tara and Garfield as they near the exit of the room. She walks along with them as they head out towards the ball court and, looking over at Beast Boy, she questions playfully while smiling, "A rhino, huh? That’s funny."
> 
> She says to Tara, "I guess you’re really good at making tunnels and walls and things, right?"
> 
> ...




Arsenal laughed *"You don't know how to play basketball? Where did you grow up A DESERTED ISLAND?" * he said to Cassie.


----------



## Elfy (Nov 11, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

As Roy laughs, Cassie doesn’t stop walking, but briefly looks back towards him and blinks one eye at him before refocusing her attention back onto Garfield and Tara. Whether she was indicating that she actually knows how to play basketball, actually did grow up on a deserted island, or was merely flirting with him, is left to Roy's imagination.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 11, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 12:15pm, Oct 29th 2004. the Field*

Argent, Beast Boy, Wondergirl and Terra show up down at the basketball court (not sure if Arsenal was coming; if so he is there also), waiting for Risk to show up with the basketballs (he stopped by to grab them from the facility building). Beast Boy, looking like a big green bunny rabbit, hops around and says "*You know I don't think I have ever played basketball either Cassie. I mean I was mostly into skateboard, video games, and haunting wabbits*"

"*Hey Terra, so me you ice sculpting powers you told me so much about…can you make a ice rabbit?*"

The courtyard itself is huge and multipurpose; track and field, basketball court, football field, tennis court to the side, etc. There is a grounds man out cutting some of the grass in the field near the basketball court. He stops what he's doing and says "*You kids need the filed? I can finish up later if you need it*"


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 11, 2004)

*Arsenal*


			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> As Roy laughs, Cassie doesn’t stop walking, but briefly looks back towards him and blinks one eye at him before refocusing her attention back onto Garfield and Tara. Whether she was indicating that she actually knows how to play basketball, actually did grow up on a deserted island, or was merely flirting with him, is left to Roy's imagination.




_I knew it she digs me._ Roy thought to himself as he stepped up to keep pace with the rest of the group.



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Argent, Beast Boy, Wondergirl and Terra show up down at the basketball court (not sure if Arsenal was coming; if so he is there also), waiting for Risk to show up with the basketballs (he stopped by to grab them from the facility building). Beast Boy, looking like a big green bunny rabbit, hops around and says "*You know I don't think I have ever played basketball either Cassie. I mean I was mostly into skateboard, video games, and haunting wabbits*"
> 
> "*Hey Terra, so me you ice sculpting powers you told me so much about…can you make a ice rabbit?*"
> 
> The courtyard itself is huge and multipurpose; track and field, basketball court, football field, tennis court to the side, etc. There is a grounds man out cutting some of the grass in the field near the basketball court. He stops what he's doing and says "*You kids need the field? I can finish up later if you need it*"




*"We just need the court m'man." * Roy answered the groundskeeper. *"If anyone's got the balls?" * he said a bit louder more to the rest of the group.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 11, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 12:15pm, Oct 29th 2004. the Field*

Just as Arsenal speaks up, form about 200ft back, a basketball flies through the air and heads for the hoop…
Range Increment for Basketball is 40ft, so Risk gets a -8 to hit the hop, that has a DC of 20 to 'hit only net', 18 to get the backboard and then into the net, 14 to hit the backboard but not to go into the net. Range Attack for Risk is 12 +11 -8 =15
…hitting the backboard and the rim of the net, but it does not go in. Risk races up around 50ft towards the group "*Denied…*" he says with a smile. 

Beast Boy changes into a kangaroo and starts bouncing towards the ball "*Intentional rushing by Captain Kangaroo… 15 yard penalty*"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 11, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 12:15pm, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*

As Don and Hank head up to their room, they past Aqualad who says he is going to check out the swimming pool, and they should stop by later. 

As they are walking up the stairs, following Starfire and Batgirl, when they all hear a muffled scream from upstairs… on the girls floor! Racing upstairs they see Raven laying on the floor having some kind of spasm. Starfire flies up to her says "*Lords of Tamaran, what is wrong with her?*"  

Just as you get to her (and someone might head for the wall comm.) Raven sits up and screams, her eyes wide with fear. Then see composes herself and seems to become aware of you all. "*Please do not inform Nightwing or the facilities here… I am fine now. I am sorry if I cause you some concern… I am fine, just a… a waking dream I guess…*" she then looks over at Batgirl, looking into her eyes and says "*I am sorry I cannot remember it all… forgive me… I am fine…*"


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 11, 2004)

*Arsenal*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Just as Arsenal speaks up, form about 200ft back, a basketball flies through the air and heads for the hoop…
> Range Increment for Basketball is 40ft, so Risk gets a -8 to hit the hop, that has a DC of 20 to 'hit only net', 18 to get the backboard and then into the net, 14 to hit the backboard but not to go into the net. Range Attack for Risk is 12 +11 -8 =15
> …hitting the backboard and the rim of the net, but it does not go in. Risk races up around 50ft towards the group "*Denied…*" he says with a smile.
> 
> Beast Boy changes into a kangaroo and starts bouncing towards the ball "*Intentional rushing by Captain Kangaroo… 15 yard penalty*"




*"Whoa there Marsupial boy!" * he says to Beast Boy..."*If we are gonna actually play a game we gotta lay down a couple rules. Powers no powers, yada, yada. Of course I am sure none of ya wanna play me without powers"* he smiled smugly.


----------



## kid A (Nov 11, 2004)

*Dove*



> *Originally posted by Raven*
> _Just as you get to her (and someone might head for the wall comm.) Raven sits up and screams, her eyes wide with fear. Then see composes herself and seems to become aware of you all. "Please do not inform Nightwing or the facilities here… I am fine now. I am sorry if I cause you some concern… I am fine, just a… a waking dream I guess…" she then looks over at Batgirl, looking into her eyes and says "I am sorry I cannot remember it all… forgive me… I am fine…"_




Dropping his bags, he left the others and went to Raven's side.  He tried not to crowd her, but looked at her intently and asked, "Are you _sure_ you're alright?  Can we get you anything?  Do you need to see a doctor?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 11, 2004)

*Hawk*

As Hank complains about the peoples attitudes at the program, Aqualad offers an invite to the pool.  "Hey thanks, man.  We're gonna check out the rooms and then talked about stretching our legs on the track.  We'll think about the pool, though."  As they passed him Hank continued in a hushed tone.

"Dude is sorta strange, Don.  Like he is trying real hard to be a normal kid.  Did these people all grow up with powers cause there ain't one of em that acts like they know what it's like to just hang out." 

Hank waited for Don's answer while admiring Starfire and Batgirl ahead of them on the stairs.  Before Don could say a word, a scream shot through the stairwell and he dropped his bags and ran towards the source.  They arrived to find Raven on the floor.  Starfire and Batgirl were at her side and Don was trying to hold her hand and sing her a lullaby.  

"What do you mean you don't know what happened?  You just screamed yer head off like someone got shot and ya think you had nightmare?  What're yer powers anyway, sleepwalking?  You people are just too strange."  He stood around for a minute to see if Raven decided to share what really happened.


----------



## kid A (Nov 11, 2004)

*Dove*



> *Originally posted by Hawk*
> _"What do you mean you don't know what happened? You just screamed yer head off like someone got shot and ya think you had nightmare? What're yer powers anyway, sleepwalking? You people are just too strange." He stood around for a minute to see if Raven decided to share what really happened._




Don glanced up at Hank with a minorly irritated look.  "Hank, c'mon.  Just...  just chill, okay?"  Looking back to Raven, he commented, "Don't mind him.  He means well, he's just...  he's concerned is all.  Are you sure you're okay?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 11, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 12:16pm, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*

Starfire says "*Yes Raven we are only worried for you... please tell us...*"

Raven rubs her face and replies "*I... it will sound crazy... I saw death coming through a hole that was ripped through the very fabric of time and space... something... hungers out there... beyond everything that we are...*" She then looks up at Hawk and Dove "*There are people here, on Earth, fools... they think to control this hunger if they bring it here... we must stop them.*" She then shakes her head again and says "*No, no it is not true... it is just me being foolish... forgive me. I... I must rest...*" 

Starfire helps her to her feet, shaking a bit. She says "*I will be fine... again I am sorry... forgive me... forgive me...*" she mutters


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 11, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 12:16pm, Oct 29th 2004. the Field*

Argent shrugs her shoulders saying "*I would probably blow the ball up if I used mine.*" 

But Beast Boy looks a bit bemused "*But… but without me powers, I'm just a wooden boy…who's green. Well I guess I could try…after all, I have some special moves I could try*"

Risk rusns up the rest of the way and says "*Well my abilities enhance my strength and stuff and I can't really trun them off. No super-coordination or anything like that though...*"


----------



## kid A (Nov 11, 2004)

*Dove*



> *Originally posted by Raven*
> _Starfire helps her to her feet, shaking a bit. She says "I will be fine... again I am sorry... forgive me... forgive me..." she mutters._




As Starfire began leading Raven away, Don stood up and called to them, "Okay.  Just...  let us know if you need anything."  He then turned to Hank and said, "Alright, let's go."

Picking up his bags, he turned to Hank.  "What you said before...  about these guys not knowing how to just...  to hang out.  I think you're right.  Most of 'em seem like they don't know what to do around other kids their age, y'know?  Let alone how to act around other _metas_."


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 11, 2004)

_OOC: Still here, just nothing constructive or destructive to add._


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 11, 2004)

[occ] Ops if Superboy was up in his room he should have hear Raven also... he could have show up and hear Raven's speak if he wishes. Depending I am going to move the day forward to tomorrow... and the mall trip etc [/occ]


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Hawk*

As Starfire helped Raven to her feet, Hawk looked on in astonishment.  

"Okay, I don't really know you or anything else about your powers but do you think if this is some kind of warning we should get ready or something?  At least let Dick and the Crimson Hurricane contact the Justice League.  If there is some big nasty evil rip coming to destroy us, I would want a head's up."  

He watched as Starfire led Raven to her room.  "Or not."  

He walked back down to where he dropped his bags and went off to find his room.  "I'm telling you Don, these kids ain't right.  You and me might just be about the only regular people here."  As they walked down the hall of the boy's floor he searched for his room.  
"Who's your roommate any way?  Mine's some kid named Risky, I don't even know who that is, do you?"


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 12, 2004)

*ARSENAL*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Argent shrugs her shoulders saying "*I would probably blow the ball up if I used mine.*"
> 
> But Beast Boy looks a bit bemused "*But… but without me powers, I'm just a wooden boy…who's green. Well I guess I could try…after all, I have some special moves I could try*"
> 
> Risk rusns up the rest of the way and says "*Well my abilities enhance my strength and stuff and I can't really trun them off. No super-coordination or anything like that though...*"




*"I think I can live with that..As long as you don't check anyone too bad. Hmmm...you were kinda fast though. You might be tryin' to sucker us. But I guess that's a Risk we have to take. How about you girls? What do you think. Can you handle it without powers?"* Roy said smiling but challengingly.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 12, 2004)

*Terra*



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> *"I think I can live with that..As long as you don't check anyone too bad. Hmmm...you were kinda fast though. You might be tryin' to sucker us. But I guess that's a Risk we have to take. How about you girls? What do you think. Can you handle it without powers?"* Roy said smiling but challengingly.




*"Sure but don't we need more players?..."*
Terra smiles slyly as she squints her nose, closing her eyes...  

the GROUND (OFF the court) begins to rumble and four columns of earth approximately 6' tall shoot up from the earth...  gravel and soil crumble off of the rectangular columns revealing four angular shapes earthen-men!!
In the background Terra giggles.
and the four "Shaq-shaped" gollums open their dirty eyes for the first time, a white energy pulses from the pupilless eyes as they turn and set in a basketball stance along the side of the court as if ready to  "check in".
and Terra says...

*"mind if my friends play?"* 


[OOC:  always looking to show-off/impress,  Terra activates her "Create Elemental" extra (off Elemental Control"  her rank is  +8  as she makes  4 PL2  Earthen Elemental Basketball players!!]


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 12, 2004)

*ARSENAL*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> *"mind if my friends play?"*
> 
> 
> [OOC:  always looking to show-off/impress,  Terra activates her "Create Elemental" extra (off Elemental Control"  her rank is  +8  as she makes  4 PL2  Earthen Elemental Basketball players!!]




*"I guess that answers my question...Powers then! Let's see, it looks like Terra wants to be her team's Captain, and with 5 members on her team that would leave us with me, Argent, Wonder Girl, Risk, and Beast Boy on ours..."* He smiles with an evil gleam in his eye. *"Sounds fair! Game on!!"*
Roy then runs for the ball. 

[OOC: If any 'elementals' get in his way Roy will try to out juke them, and make run the wrong way. Bluff +8, Acrobatics +10 might be applicable]


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 12, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 12:17pm, Oct 29th 2004. the Field*

Beast Boy laughs and starts running around the elementals "*Freaking wicked... make em do something!*"


----------



## Elfy (Nov 12, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie stands off to the sideline, letting Tara and Roy go 'one-on-one'. She cheers Tara on, whirling one hand above her while calling out, "Go Tara! You can take him! Show’im what you’ve got!" She claps and continues to cheer Tara on as they start to go at it.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 12, 2004)

*ARSENAL*



			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> Cassie stands off to the sideline, letting Tara and Roy go 'one-on-one'. She cheers Tara on, whirling one hand above her while calling out, "Go Tara! You can take him! Show’im what you’ve got!" She claps and continues to cheer Tara on as they start to go at it.




_Hmmm, maybe I was too quick with those odds._ Roy thinks to himself.
_Oh well...Once i get my hands on the ball its 'GAME OVER'...._


----------



## kid A (Nov 12, 2004)

*Dove*



> *Originally posted by Hawk*
> _"Who's your roommate any way? Mine's some kid named Risky, I don't even know who that is, do you?"_




"I met him, but I don't know much about him yet.  I'm roomed with Arsenal.  Seems nice enough, just too much of a playa for my taste."  Picking up his bags again, he continued down the hallway with Hank toward the men's dorms.  "Yeah, I think you're right about that.  Even the ones without powers are strange."


----------



## Radiant (Nov 12, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> As Don and Hank head up to their room, they past Aqualad who says he is going to check out the swimming pool, and they should stop by later.
> 
> As they are walking up the stairs, following Starfire and Batgirl, when they all hear a muffled scream from upstairs… on the girls floor! Racing upstairs they see Raven laying on the floor having some kind of spasm. Starfire flies up to her says "*Lords of Tamaran, what is wrong with her?*"
> 
> Just as you get to her (and someone might head for the wall comm.) Raven sits up and screams, her eyes wide with fear. Then see composes herself and seems to become aware of you all. "*Please do not inform Nightwing or the facilities here… I am fine now. I am sorry if I cause you some concern… I am fine, just a… a waking dream I guess…*" she then looks over at Batgirl, looking into her eyes and says "*I am sorry I cannot remember it all… forgive me… I am fine…*"




...bla, bla, bla, forgive me, bla, fine...
Normally Cassandra wouldn't even listen but it is pretty hard to ignore someone then he stares into your eyes. Still she doesn't care for words only for what she sees so then Raven states how fine she is for the last time she cuts her of.
"You're not."
She briefly consider offering her hand to help the girl up but the crowd is allready all over the fallen girl, talking more stuff that's even harder to understand. She keeps her distance, standing next to Hawk.
..bla, bla, hunger, try to control it, bla, stop, bla....
Cain allways taught her to take care of her own problems so she has no intention of telling anyone about Ravens if she doesn't want it. 
Stranger supernatural menaces make about as much sense to her as the earlier explanation about Starfire's homeworld so she just gets that something dangerous is coming, or maybe it's not. The girl doesn't make much sense.
Once Starfire leads Raven away, Cassandra goes to her own room and starts to get her few possesions settled.
She glances back at Hawk who looks the most like the own who might know the answer.
"Training facilities?"


----------



## DocHazard (Nov 12, 2004)

*Robin*

After the meal, Tim makes his way to his room to unpack.  The two bags that he broght with him, while quite similar on the outside, could not have contained more different items.  

The first bag, his 'street' clothes.  All of the thing that the magazines and television say that 16year old boy should wear...none of which was he comfortable with.  These items he tossed into his dresser with little care.

He opened the second bag with quite a bit more care in respect.  For inside was his new life...his Robin uniform (not costume).  The red and green to pay homage to the Robin that came before him, but this time much darker...to keep him hidden in the shadows.  No bothersome cape this time, to retrict movement...much like the uniform he wore before this one.  

Next piece in the bag was the mask.  A perfect fit and the starlite lenses make stalking around a night a breeze.  Tim tried it on and looked in the mirror, happy to see Robin smiling back at him.  

Finally his utility belt.  Equipped with all of The Batman's hightech gadgets and his Razorwings.  _This will help me level the playing field with the superpowered hotshots around here._  And on the back of the belt was his staff...only about 8 inches long when collapsed.

Once everything was unpacked, Tim put it all on...just to remember how it feels.  Then he removed the uniform, put it away, and put back on his street clothes.

_I'd better head back outside...I'd hate them to think that I'm not a team player._


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Hawk*

Hank stopped in mid step as Cassandra spoke.  

He had to admit that he liked her.  She was in good shape so she must train and she didn't talk all day about nothing, like most girls.  Actually, she hardly talked at all.

"Yeah, there are training facilities.  I think there's a gym or something in one of the buildings and there's a track and practice fields outside.  We're gonna change and go for a run down at the track.  You, uhm..well.. if you want...way don't we meet downstairs and you can check it out with us.  Okay?"

_Why am I getting all nervous, it's just some super hero girl we're gonna train with.  What's wrong with me?_


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 12, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 12:17pm, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*

As Robin and Superboy in their respected rooms are finishing up unpacking there are a knock on his door. Standing outside his door is the young Bart Allen, you think called Impulse. He is scratching his head a looks a bit nervous. He says "*Ah…hi…ah got a second?*" He says to both, zipping back and forth between the two room… "*Wondering if I could talk to the two of you… private like…*"

Once you all assemble in Tim's room, that young man seems to pace back and forth for a second and says "*So… ah what do you guys know about… like LexCorp? I was just ah… wondering…*"


----------



## Radiant (Nov 12, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Hank stopped in mid step as Cassandra spoke.
> 
> He had to admit that he liked her.  She was in good shape so she must train and she didn't talk all day about nothing, like most girls.  Actually, she hardly talked at all.
> 
> ...




That someone in this very loud and so far very useless place could make a suggestion with sense is very surprising to her. She thinks a moment, seeing herslef running with these two, calculating how much more effective it is to train with partner than alone.
"Fifteen minutes."
With that she turns away to head for her room.

Once she finds her room Cassandra starts to put her clothes out of the bag. All is neatly folded and very practical staff. She takes one black package and puts it under the rest. Unlike Robin she doesn't even take time to take a second look at the costume before the package is stuffed under the rest of her clothes. Only her belt and razorwings get special consideration, she allways has those with her. They are on the table right beside her bed. Once finished she throws herself on it and takes five minutes to relax from the journey and think about this place. It is just a confused jumble of images so far and she tries to remember the names of the faces she saw. But the words just won't come.


----------



## DocHazard (Nov 13, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> As Robin and Superboy in their respected rooms are finishing up unpacking there are a knock on his door. Standing outside his door is the young Bart Allen, you think called Impulse. He is scratching his head a looks a bit nervous. He says "*Ah…hi…ah got a second?*" He says to both, zipping back and forth between the two room… "*Wondering if I could talk to the two of you… private like…*"
> 
> Once you all assemble in Tim's room, that young man seems to pace back and forth for a second and says "*So… ah what do you guys know about… like LexCorp? I was just ah… wondering…*"



*
"Ummm...yeah, wow.  You're fast.  I know a bit about them, but not as much as I'd like to.  Is there something inparticular that you want to know?"
*


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 13, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 12:18pm, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*

Impluse looks at his feet and seems to struggle with his words "*Oh, you know, just wondering... I mean I have heard a few... well not so nice about the company VP... ah Lex Luther I think...*"


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Hawk*



			
				BATGIRL said:
			
		

> "Fifteen minutes."
> With that she turns away to head for her room.




_huh_

"C'mon, Don.  We got fifteen minutes to find our rooms and get downstairs."  

Once he found his room, Hank threw his bags on the bed and dug through one of them for some workout clothes.  He put on some cut-off sweats and an old t-shirt with the neck ripped open.  Nothing fancy, just something comfortable to work out in.  He filled up a sports bottle and began to leave the room.  Then he stopped and removed an American flag from his bag.  He unfolded it and hung it on the wall near his bed.  Satisfied that his room was complete he headed down the hall to find Don.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 13, 2004)

*TERRA  &  her 4 Earthen NBA stars*



			
				ARSENAL said:
			
		

> *"I guess that answers my question...Powers then! Let's see, it looks like Terra wants to be her team's Captain, and with 5 members on her team that would leave us with me, Argent, Wonder Girl, Risk, and Beast Boy on ours..."* He smiles with an evil gleam in his eye. *"Sounds fair! Game on!!"*
> Roy then runs for the ball.
> 
> [OOC: If any 'elementals' get in his way Roy will try to out juke them, and make run the wrong way. Bluff +8, Acrobatics +10 might be applicable]





[OOC:  Not what Tara had in mind...  She was thinking that each team could have a couple of  "her"  players.  However, after hearing that challenge Terra wouldn't for a second pretend that wasn't EXACTLY what she had in mind...   ]

* "Arrowhead,  you ain't got nothing on TEAM TERRA!!"*
and with a thought Terra gives her team life as they amble onto the court, not revealing their true agility just yet...  Each the size of an average NBA player the sod and dirt men "crack" knuckles and jog in place setting up around Terra's defending hoop with Terra taking the Center position on the team at the center of their square....
Barely able to see the 5'2",  100 lb  blonde girl in the mix -  Team Terra is ready be on defense.

ACTION:  Terra ready's her actions for Arsenal's team to "attack" the basket...   her action will be:  For GM EYES ONLY... 


Spoiler



the 4 Animated Earth Elementals would be "weighted" for Dex and Strength  as basketball type players -  they're PL2s,  I don't know how you want to handle their numbers... I'm cool if you make up their stats.  Obviously they'll be the best players she can make...  They should have individual actions as minions now...  
Terra's half action to "defend"  will be to wait for her Elemental's to attack to defend  -  but she'll always keep  ONE  half action as her last defense...  that last defense will be to  RAISE  the basketball hoop!!!  outside courts are always built from a big pole in the ground...  Terra will make the hoop LOTS higher if anyone gets close to making a basket.  Going from 10' normal height up to as much as  45' (her power rank 9 range).
She'll do this at the very last second to embarass/surprise them as much as possible.  otherwise her move action she'll start running to the other end of the court...  when one of her players "rebounds"  she'll have them throw her the ball and ride a wave to the hoop to drop it in for  POINTS...
I love Terra...






			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Beast Boy laughs and starts running around the elementals "*Freaking wicked... make em do something!*"






			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> Cassie stands off to the sideline, letting Tara and Roy go 'one-on-one'. She cheers Tara on, whirling one hand above her while calling out, "Go Tara! You can take him! Show’im what you’ve got!" She claps and continues to cheer Tara on as they start to go at it.




*"Just watch Green, just watch!!..."*
Tara looks to Cassie and nods her head up with a sign of friendship then she winks     to give Cassie the idea that she doesn't plan on losing!
*"Okay guys...*
*LET'S ROCK!!"*


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Superboy*

"Lex Luthor is a rich, powerful man, and like many people, he has his own ideas about what is right.  Unlike many people, he has the means to move his agendas forward," Superboy replies to Impulse's question.  "Superman and Luthor have a very checkered past, to say the least.  LexCorp's involvement in TITAN doesn't make me feel safer, if that's what you want to know."


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 14, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 12:19pm, Oct 29th 2004. the Field*

Spoiler for Terra only please…


Spoiler



here is what I make them, based off the PL1 sample construct…they have "limited' intelligence, to act as individual mooks…
STR: 16, DEX 16, CON n/a, INT 6, WIS 10, CHA 1
Hardness: 5
Attack Bonus: melee +4, range +4
Defense: 14/flat 11
Saving Throws: Damage +5, Fort n/a, Reflex +3, Will +0
Powers: Growth +1 (immovability, protection, super-strength), Leap +1




For all…
*Round One*- Arsenal vs. the rock men and Terra (No one is flat-footed and have readied actions, Arsenal at one side, the rock men and Terra the other…
27 - Arsenal
15 - Terra
14 - Rock Players

Bouncing the basketball, Arsenal moves forward, doing a little tumble and rolls (acrobatic fighting defensively)  to about the halfway point and bluffs the rock men…
Acrobatics 6 +10 =16, Bluff 10 +10=20 vs. Rock Men sense motive 13, 7, 1, 3, Terra 13 -1 =12

Terra orders the rock men forward, delaying her action… 

The rock men spilt into two groups, two moving towards Arsenal, two moving  to defense the basketball hoop… the rock men advancing seem confused by Arsenals movements and are flat-footed. One tries a knock the ball out of Arsenal's hands, while the other tries to block him from getting by…
To 'steal' the ball, melee attack roll, vs. Defense and if you succeed, Contest Dex vs. Dex. Blocking allows foils attempts of the ball carrier to get by you this round. Bluff and/or Acrobatics to get back (as they are flat-footed no roll, otherwise Acrobatics roll of 15 to move around them, 25 move through their area). Attack roll of Rock man 21 a miss (as Arsenal is defensive)

*Round 2*
27 -Arsenal
15 - Terra
14 - Rock Players

Arsenal does some fancy footwork and maneuvers past the rock man…
Acrobatics 8 +10 =18 to move around
…easily making it and moves another 30ft closer to the net (half-action). He dodges and bops around the defenders there…
Bluff (half-action) 8 +10 =18, vs. Rock men behind him 14, 12, vs. by the net 16, 12, vs. Terra 17 -1 =16, Terra makes it!

Terra orders the rock men around again, but readies her action this round…    

The two rock men advance forward, one again tries to block (but gets confused as which way Arsenal is going) and one tries to get the ball again…
Attack roll 2 +6 =8 misses
…the last two move around to protect the net again…

*Round 3*
27 -Arsenal
15 - Terra
14 - Rock Players

Arsenal dodge, bobs and weaves around a bit to try and fake the rock men again, and shots for the rim…
Attack roll 14 +11 =25, would make it, BUT…
…and the basketball flies perfectly towards a rim shot when!

Terra's readied action, she raises her hand mockingly…
Going to make this a DEX vs. DEX to see if she times it right, Arsenal's 10+4, vs. Terra's 14 +2 =16
…the basketball net shots 45ft into the air on a column of rock. The ball falls back out of bounds.

Risk boo's and says "*Foul!*"

Argent just laughs


----------



## Radiant (Nov 14, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

...Robin...Nightwing...
those two are easy, she knew heir faces before she met them.
...Starfire...
roommate, another one she can remember.
...the crying girl, whatever her name was...
she didn't even ask who Raven is then she screamed just a few minutes before.
...Hawk...
that one reminds her that she has an appointment. She leaps up and gets some training clothes. Hurrying down she will wait for Hawk and Dove, watching the game outside from a window. She shows no expression and just stares at the playing kids in silence while she waits.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 14, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 12:26pm, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*

fifteen some minutes later, Hawk, Dove and Batgirl meet up down in the lobby of the Residency. The then walk over to the *Workshop* just behind administration building. It is a two-story brick building that is somewhat smaller then the rest, but Nightwing had told those on the tour that it was mostly underground. Going inside, there is a staffer standing behind a semi-circular desk who looks smiling "*How can I help you?*" Hawk asks to use one of the workout rooms, and the fellow nods and says "*Well lets see, Sublevel 3, Training room C is online right now. The walls in there are reinforced to take a beta-class physical attacks without damage, but only delta energy…none of you are energy projectors are you? Don't think so…*" he hands Hawk over a cardkey "*This will get you down to Sublevel 3 and into the room C. The maps on all the levels are pretty good and will get you to the training room. There are some basic obstacles there, nothing to high-tech. We are working to get the main training room done today, and it should be online tomorrow. That one has hard-light program abilities and you can pretty much program any environment, should be great.*"

Taking the elevator down, and going down the first cross-hallway they come to, they easily find the training room C. Inside there is a room about 120 feet long, 60 feet wide and the ceiling is 30 feet up. The floor and walls are all fairly well padded, and there are some obstacles here and there, throughout. The obstacles are 10 to 20 feet high, some look like big blocks others are pillars.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 14, 2004)

"Woo hoo! Now that's some earth shaking D."  Beast Boy gives with a shout and a punch up in the air that takes him slightly off his feet.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 15, 2004)

*Terra*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> "Woo hoo! Now that's some earth shaking D."  Beast Boy gives with a shout and a punch up in the air that takes him slightly off his feet.





Running to the opposite end of the court,  Tara looks over to Beast Boy and the others giving them a nod/wink then pursing her eyebrows a little the court beneath her turns into what looks like a small cresting wave coming onto shore from the ocean!  Running in place atop the wave as it crests and picks her up higher and higher toward the basket Terra yells...

*"YO!! GROUNDLINGS!!*
at her gollums...
*"I'm open -  I'm OPEN!!"*
as she mentally commands all her team to...
_REBOUND... Get the ball and throw it to me - so I can dunk it!!  ...  I'll show ol'Arrowhead who can play!!_


----------



## Elfy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie continues to cheer Tara onward to victory, kicking one of her legs out and whirling one hand above her head while calling out, "That’s it, Tara! Keep it up! You can take him!" She claps and continues cheering Tara on as Roy and her go at it.


----------



## kid A (Nov 15, 2004)

*Dove*



> _Taking the elevator down, and going down the first cross-hallway they come to, they easily find the training room C. Inside there is a room about 120 feet long, 60 feet wide and the ceiling is 30 feet up. The floor and walls are all fairly well padded, and there are some obstacles here and there, throughout. The obstacles are 10 to 20 feet high, some look like big blocks others are pillars._




Don looked around the room, and uttered the only word that came to mind.  "Cool!"  Looking back to Cassandra and Hank, he asked them, "Alright, so what's the workout looking like today?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 17, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 12:26pm, Oct 29th 2004. the Residency*

_in Robin's room with Superboy and Impulse_

Impulse nods and says "*I don't want to saying anything that I should not... but I just don't trust this Luther guy at all... not sure about all the LexCorp stuff here and what it could all mean... I better go, but I want to say that, well lets keep an eye out for anything that funny. I trust Nightwing and all, but don't really trust everyone here... that's all*" and with that he stands and leaves almost before you know he was planning on moving...


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 17, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 12:28pm, Oct 29th 2004. the Field*

_ [occ] I am holding off just a bit to see what Arsenal wants to do, etc and then will post next couple of round_ [/occ]


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 17, 2004)

*ARSENAL*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> _ [occ] I am holding off just a bit to see what Arsenal wants to do, etc and then will post next couple of round_ [/occ]




For GM's eyes


> Terra's readied action, she raises her hand mockingly…
> Going to make this a DEX vs. DEX to see if she times it right, Arsenal's 10+4, vs. Terra's 14 +2 =16






Spoiler



{OOC Actually that would've been an 18 with Arsenal's +4 Super-Dex but s'okay it was a classic comicbook move was expecting it actually  }
"Quick Draw" Bow and ArrowArsenal will attempt to use his "Snare" arrow to grab the rebound and "reel" it in. Even if another Player beats him to it (Range Disarm) If and when he gets the ball he will try to pump fake Terra until she moves the basket again. Then Ricochet Attack with the ball off a rock-man's head (hopefully catching them off-guard) and into the basket.


Arsenal attempts to vie for the rebound. Seeing the mountainish rock-men starting to block his path he smiles and says. *"Alright I'll play it your way!"*


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 17, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 12:28pm, Oct 29th 2004. the Field*

*Round 4*
27 -Arsenal
15 - Terra
14 - Rock Players

Arsenal readies his action....

As Terra sprints for the other side of the field, ordering her Rock Men to get the ball...

Two rock men move to block Arsenal and one moves towards Terra and finally one goes to get the Ball. Bouncing it out, it starts forward, dribbling it forward...

When Arsenal picks up a rock from the ground, moves one way...
Bluff 9 +10 =19 vs. Terra 10 -1 =9, rock men 10, 2, 3, 14
...and throws the rock the other way...
Attack roll 14 + 11 =25, ranged disarm Arsenal's roll 15 +11 -4 =22 vs. Rock Man 14 +4 =18
...knocking the basketball out of the Rock man's hands!

*Round 5*
27 -Arsenal
15 - Terra
14 - Rock Players

Arsenal moves to recover the ball, and picking it up throws it at one of the Rock Men!
Attack roll 12 +11 =23
…and causing it to ricochet off its head and towards the hoop…
Range Increment is now -4 as the hoop is high in the air; Attack roll natural 20! +11 -4 (range) -2 (ricochet) =25
…it flies into the air and lands perfectly into the hoop.

Risk makes a 'pulling the money machine' arm down and says "*Cha'ching*"

Argent boos this time, shouting "*Traveling! Illegal use of a rock man's head!*"


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 17, 2004)

*Arsenal*

Roy takes a deep bow of acknowledgement. *"Thank you, thank you...." * He then turned to Tara. *"Shall we let the others in on the fun now m'lady?"* he said as charmingly as he could. *"Nice trick with the hoop by the way.." * he finished and started to walk towards Tara with his hand extended.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 17, 2004)

*Terra*



			
				ARSENAL said:
			
		

> He then turned to Tara. *"Shall we let the others in on the fun now m'lady?"* he said as charmingly as he could. *"Nice trick with the hoop by the way.." * he finished and started to walk towards Tara with his hand extended.





The ground shakes in unison with Terra's hands that shutter in anger.  Anger not from losing, but from being made the better of in front of the other Titans.  
It was all Terra could do to keep from burying the boy on the spot...  If that were to happen Nightwing would send her on the first flight home.  And that was the only thing she didn't really want now.
As Arsenal made his wat with open hand - the court began to quake, pieces of rock the size of small cars began to shout up into the air some 10 and 15 feet ...  hovering for a moment before dropping in rumbling crashes around the bowman.  

Terra rose up high into the air on a pillar that broke and then became it's own floating platform...  Looking down at the destroyed court her Earthen men crumbled to dust as the ground began to gobble up the basketball hoops.

Her eyes glowing, her brows pursed  -  Terra looked down at the Titans.
*"the heck with basketball... it's for losers anyhow.  Ah'm going for the Arcade..."*
and as quickly as the court was ripped apart Terra flew off, arms crossed floating away on the speeding bolder.

Some might call this a sore loser......  Those who know her call it Terra's bad side.





[OOC - PS...  I just wanted to remind everyone that I'm only trying to play up Terra's bad side for the fun of it.  For the people that she LIKES already she'll likely be their best buddy.  And even if she has a "bad" relationship with one of the other Titan's it'll only be as a FRIENDLY rivalry.  So have fun with it/me.  Trust me, I won't get seriously violent with her or anything  -  I don't want to play that kind of game...  For now it looks like  BeastBoy,  WonderGirl,  and Argent  are Terra's "buddies" though.  And Arsenal is a budding rivalry.     Hope that's cool.]


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 17, 2004)

*Arsenal*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Some might call this a sore loser......  Those who know her call it Terra's bad side.




Arsenal stood slacked-jawed momentarily, looking at the spot Terra was. Then he scratched his head and shrugged. *"I guess I probably shouldn't challenge her to a game of foosball hunh?"*


----------



## Radiant (Nov 17, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

the workshop, training room C:
Allready planning to go back to the guy who sent then here since she only wanted to run a bit Cassandra is starting turn around as she feels the ground rumble. She runs of looking for emergency stairs, having intention of being stuck in a lift during a possible earthquake. 
As a second thought she takes a glance back to see if Hawk and Dove follow, Batman taught her something about not leaving others in trouble.

back outside: 
Seeing the destroyed basketball court Cassandra breaks her habbit of not showing much emotion. In fact she looks quite dumb as she stares at the place in shock and allready looks for the squadron of tanks that she thinks would be neccesary to wreck so much havoc.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 17, 2004)

Beast Boy looks up at Terra with a mixed expression of fear/amazement...but the look quickly passes.  He then laughs a little bit then shouts up to Terra "Man, you better not do that to the Arcade....or....or I'm telling Nightwing!"  He finishes up in the little kid whinee voice.  Muttering down to Cassie "Remind me not to be a mole near her, jeez."


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Hawk*

Hank walked around Training Room C, taking it all in.  "Geeze, this place is really top-notch.  I'm not used to this sort of superstar living.  It's like they want us to feel like celebrities, you now?  But I guess that the best do deserve the best."  He smiled at the end of his statement.  

"Well, I don't know guys.  We could always....What the blazes was that!?"  The entire room seemed to vibrate slightly and a quick look around showed that they all noticed it.  "I thought that guy said these rooms were secure!  Maybe we should just head up to the track after all."  At that point Hank noticed Cassandra heading for the door and then look back at him and Don.  "Besides, something about a workout room that vibrates just doesn't make me feel comfortable."

Once they are all outside Hank caught on that the 'quake' was just Terra again.  "Man, that girl needs to learn some discipline.  She doesn't watch her step we'll end up fighting her.  C'mon, looks like the track is okay."


----------



## Elfy (Nov 17, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie smiles at Garfield and then flies up after Tara, quickly catching up and then landing right beside, and to just off to the right of her on her flying rock platform. As she lands, she smiles encouragingly and says to Tara, "Don’t worry about it. I’m sure you’ll have another chance at him." She gently puts her left hand caringly on Tara’s right shoulder and continues, "You’ll get him next time." She continues to smile, sliding her hand off Tara’s shoulder just in case Tara is still in a temperamental mood and feeling anti-touchy at the moment, "Will you show me how to have fun with video games? Maybe I'll even have some beginners luck and manage to give you a challenge" She continues to smile warmly at Tara.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 17, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 12:30pm, Oct 29th 2004. the Field and Workshop*

The grounds keeper looks like he is about to cry as Risk looks over at Argent and says "*Now this is the kind of sports field I can get into...*" to which she rolls her eyes. 

Looking over at Arsenal, Argent says "*So what's your story bowboy?*"

Batgirl, Hawk and Dove standing just outside the *Workshop* when one of the guy they talked with earlier comes up and says "*By tomorrow or Monday at the lastest we should have the internal dampers set up all over campus so that you never feel any of these little quakes again, unless you are standing right next to earthgirl there*"


----------



## Radiant (Nov 17, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Hawk said:
			
		

> Once they are all outside Hank caught on that the 'quake' was just Terra again.  "Man, that girl needs to learn some discipline.  She doesn't watch her step we'll end up fighting her.  C'mon, looks like the track is okay."




Turning away from the flying peace of earth that carries Tara, Cassandra answers flatly.
"She wants to fight. Just does not know who or why. She will feel better after fighting."
After Hank pointed to the track she smiles and follows him.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 17, 2004)

*Beast Boy the cute green puppy*

Garfield stands around for a couple seconds looking at the basketball court, Argent, and Arsenal with a 'what the crap do I do look?"  He gives a sheepish smile and wave over to the two on the ruined basketball court.  He then shouts up to Tara and Cassie "Hey, you can't let a cute puppy like me just sit here while you have fun!"  Garfield quickly becomes as close as he can to Oodie from Garfield and looks sad.


----------



## Elfy (Nov 17, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie, smiling as she does, looks back at Garfield after he calls out his plea to the girls. She calls out to him from atop Tara’s rock platform, with her right hand held up to her mouth in a shout-out, and teases, "Hey! Can’t you turn into a bird and fly or something?" She giggles to Tara and then looks forward in the direction that the flying earth platform is heading.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 18, 2004)

*ARSENAL*


			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> The grounds keeper looks like he is about to cry as Risk looks over at Argent and says "*Now this is the kind of sports field I can get into...*" to which she rolls her eyes.
> 
> Looking over at Arsenal, Argent says "*So what's your story bowboy?*"




Arsenal regarded Argent for a moment over the tops of his sunglasses. *"Do you mean, like, my super-secret origin? If I told you that I'd hafta kill you."* He said with a totally straight face. *"Actually isn't really much to tell. My Dad died when I was two. Was raised Navajo..I always idolized Green Arrow. I mean the guy never misses! So I trained real hard...and well, here I am! How 'bout you?"*


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 18, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 12:31pm+, Oct 29th 2004, various locations*

[occ] I am going to advance the timeline a bit here, unless anyone wants to learn something more [/occ]

*the Field* Arsenal
Argent smiles and says "*Oh our 'story' is pretty dull really, my father is a U.S. Senator from New Jersey, and one day Risk here, myself and another friend of ours were out and about and got abducted by these aliens called the H'San Natall. They spliced some of their DNA into ours to see what would happen... and the rest as they is history*"

The day passes on as most everyone does their own thing for the rest of the day, hanging out, getting to know each other. Hawk, Dove and Batgirl find the field to good place to run. Wondergirl, Beast Boy and Terra play a few games in the Arcade and find the computer room next door that also has a number of online and linked games, along with normal internet access. Raven thanks Starfire for her help and then goes to sleep. Superboy and Robin are left alone when Impulse took off, but they find Cyborg standing around talking to the wall computer/comm system.   

Dinner is 'eat when you want' and the kitchen workers have prepared burgers (veggie and meat), various salads, a meatloaf, and chicken stir-fry. 

That night, Nightwing again reminds you all about tomorrow's off-campus get-together and wishes you all a good night. He also says "*Oh and we just found out that we will be getting a new member tomorrow. Rather unexpected but I am sure it will be ok. Her name is Catherine Pantha, code name Cat's Eye. She will have a room by herself until we get another member but we might make some room changes depending. She only gained her powers a couple of days ago so it might be a little traumatic for her and all happening a little fast. I want to ask all of you to make her feel welcome and take it easy on her at first ok. OK, good night people, see you in the morning*"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 18, 2004)

*Terra floating away*



			
				BEAST BOY said:
			
		

> He then laughs a little bit then shouts up to Terra "Man, you better not do that to the Arcade....or....or I'm telling Nightwing!"  He finishes up in the little kid whinee voice.  [/COLOR]





Terra (with back to the bunch) turns her frown into a smirk, then a slight smile -  not saying anything...




			
				WONDERGIRL said:
			
		

> landing right beside, and to just off to the right of her on her flying rock platform. As she lands, she smiles encouragingly and says to Tara, "Don’t worry about it. I’m sure you’ll have another chance at him." She gently puts her left hand caringly on Tara’s right shoulder and continues, "You’ll get him next time." She continues to smile, sliding her hand off Tara’s shoulder just in case Tara was still in a temperamental mood and feeling anti-touchy at the moment, "Will you show me how to have fun with video games? Maybe I'll even have some beginners luck and manage to give you a challenge" She continues to smile warmly at Tara.





*"...it's not the game,  it's his attitude -  why does everyone think they have to show up other people,  he just makes me so mad!"*
realizing she didn't want to sound like a complainer, she quickly followed up to the video game idea...


*"Yer on!!"*
Tara says smiling a little more.




			
				BEAST BOY said:
			
		

> He then shouts up to Tara and Cassie "Hey, you can't let a cute puppy like me just sit here while you have fun!"  Garfield quickly becomes as close as he can to Oodie from Garfield and looks sad.




still smiling with Cassie,  Tara rolls her eyes nods her head and squints her eyes a little...  the earth sky-sled slows a bit and down below the patch of ground beneath Beast Boy begins to quake and rip up -  rising into the air.  Careful not to go too fast to take Beast Boy unaware the mentally controlled earth patch with Beast Boy atop speeds up to mold into the platform that Tara and Cassie stand on.
Together again,  Tara looks at her new friends and says...

*"Ain't it KEWL bein' a TITAN!!"*


----------



## Gideon (Nov 18, 2004)

Garfield changes back to himself and finishes the transformation with a little pump of his arm "AWSOME!"  Looking over to Cassie he says in a sad little voice with a straight face "Your harsh...real harsh.  Stone hearted! You should have gotten the rock powers."  He then breaks into a short laugh and a big smile


----------



## Elfy (Nov 19, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie continues warmly returning Tara’s smile, happy to see her mood improving, as well as being happy that Tara is warming up to her. When Tara agrees to show her some video game moves, she replies, "You will? Great!" As Garfield is scooped up on one of Tara's earthen platforms, she replies to her while continuing to smile warmly, "Yeah. Being together as Titans is going to be a lot of fun. I’m having fun with you even right now. That was really neat how you made the ground become moving people. What do you call them?"

Her eyes look toward Garfield as his platform merges into the Tara’s, and, in an effort to poke fun at him, she says to Tara, "Boys are such wimps, aren’t they?" while winking an eye at her and smiling widely in a mischievous way at Garfield.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 19, 2004)

*Beast Boy*

Garfield gives a mock shoked look to Cassie "Well, thats why boys can pee in the woods."  And he sticks his tongue out with his hands up to his head wiggiling his green fingers.  "What do you call your rock guys...Nsync?" he asks in the teasing tone towards Tara.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 19, 2004)

*Terra*



			
				WONDERGIRL said:
			
		

> " What do you call them?"






			
				BEAST BOY said:
			
		

> "What do you call your rock guys...Nsync?"





*"What do I call them?...
I call them whenever I want... hehehe"*


----------



## Elfy (Nov 19, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie laughs at Tara’s wordplay and seems to be in quiet the cheerful mood now. She quietly enjoys the ride while secretly she thinks.oO("_Late tonight I need to go and try to fix the basketball court that got messed up. That attendant guy looked really upset. She’s spunky. I like her, but she sure is a handful._" She looks at Tara, smiles, and chuckles softly as the Arcade nears.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 19, 2004)

*Arsenal*

That night in Arsenal and Dove's dormroom, Roy is laying back on his bed whistling and making paper airplanes and sending flying up into the ceiling where they stick a bit. About a dozen or so can be seen already up there. One couldn't be sure if he was bored or content. When his room-mate walks in he stops whistling. *"So Don, what's the deal with you and your bro'...Both of ya got powers? Thats like a gazillion-to-one shot...Of course I've been known to those types of shots..."* He punctuates the remark by perfectly sending an airplane into the folds of another one thats in the ceiling.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 19, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

Stopping her training only after she nearly dropped from exhaustion Cassandra returns to her room, nodding to Hawk and Dove before she leaves.
Then she starts her search for a shower.



> That night, Nightwing again reminds you all about tomorrow's off-campus get-together and wishes you all a good night. He also says "Oh and we just found out that we will be getting a new member tomorrow. Rather unexpected but I am sure it will be ok. Her name is Catherine Pantha, code name Cat's Eye. She will have a room by herself until we get another member but we might make some room changes depending. She only gained her powers a couple of days ago so it might be a little traumatic for her and all happening a little fast. I want to ask all of you to make her feel welcome and take it easy on her at first ok. OK, good night people, see you in the morning"




...bla..bla...new girk...bla. There allready are so many new people Cassandra doesn't think it makes a difference. Neither is she worried about new powers, obviously not even the ones who had them longer seem to be able to control them much. Or themself.
She returns to her room and simply drops backwards on the bed. In case Starfire is there Casssandra isn't much company, she's either staring at the ceiling and dozing of for a few minutes.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Hawk*

The run was exactly what he needed, especially after being couped up in that plane.  He lost track of how many miles they ran.  Once Don started talking 9this is such a great place... we can learn so much... blah, blah, blah...) he zoned out and just enjoyed the run.  Or course it was nice to have someone besides Don to run with.  Cassandra did not say much at all and she didn't show any emotion but the girl could keep up.  Soon as they were done, she nodded to them and walked back towards the dorms.  

"Nice going Don, looks like you bored her.  C'mon, I need a shower and half a gallon of SuperAid.  I shoulda brought some out with me."


After getting cleaned up, Hank (dressed in sweats and a Planet Krypton, Washington D.C. t-shirt) checked out the video arcade (no shooter games) and wandered around for about a half hour.  Caught up with Cyborg but that guy was kinda strange.  Finally, he decided to go up to his room to finish unpacking and see who his roommate was.


----------



## kid A (Nov 19, 2004)

*Dove*



> *Originally posted by Hawk*
> _"Nice going Don, looks like you bored her. C'mon, I need a shower and half a gallon of SuperAid. I shoulda brought some out with me."_




"Right," Don countered, "*I'm* the one that bored her.  At least I was talking."  He laughed it off and followed Hank back to the dorms.  After his shower, Don donned an plain white t-shirt and a pair of blue adidas running pants.  He spent the rest of the evening unpacking his belongings, and talking to his new roommate.




> *Originally posted by Arsenal*
> _"So Don, what's the deal with you and your bro'...Both of ya got powers? Thats like a gazillion-to-one shot...Of course I've been known to those types of shots..." He punctuates the remark by perfectly sending an airplane into the folds of another one thats in the ceiling._




Don smiled at Roy's "gazillion-to-one" comment.  "Yeah, I suppose it's a little against the odds, but basically we were both in the right place at the right time."


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 19, 2004)

*Central City Airspace, 8:13am, Oct 30th 2004*

Sitting by herself on a private government jet (very nice BTW) Catherine Pantha slowly awoke and stretching _maybe it was all just a dream_ when a voice behind here says "*Good morning Miss Pantha, I hope that you sleep well.*" 

Turning quickly Catherine is stunned by perhaps the most beautiful woman she has ever seen… it is almost hard to look directly at here… who was this woman again? Head hurt too much to really remember…

The woman smiles lightly and places a hand on Catherine "*Its alright child, try not to struggle to much… peace and calm to you*"

And suddenly everything seems to be a little better… the world is not ending no matter what has happened to her… this woman… Diana, that was her name. She had picked you up last night on this private jet and calmed you down quite a bit. 

Diana…Wonderwoman! Of African decent, yet with hair of a white gold color and eyes of the deepest, purest green you had ever seen. Tall, she moved with a grace that was unearthly and inhuman.

"*We will be on the ground in 15 minutes and then I will take you to the school. Don't worry now, you are going to be fine. Do you have any questions for me?*"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 19, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 8:13am, Oct 30th 2004*

Morning, the first night that many of you have spent away from home… 

Some are still asleep, some have been up for a couple of hours, working out and exercising already, a few others catching an early breakfast (eggs, pancakes, waffles, and various breads and fruits) 

Nightwing said that you should be ready by 11:00am so you have a lot of time yet. Aqualad is sitting in the TV room by his lonesome trying to understand what he is watching (some local city official channel talking about parking revenues). Cyborg it playing on the computer near by, surfing the net on four different computers that he has linked up with some wires running from on of his arms. Raven is in her room, meditating. Argent and Risk are eating breakfast in the dinning room.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 19, 2004)

*Garfield*

Garfield wakes up late and heads down to the kitchen to enjoy ice cream...a heaping bowl of mint chocolate chip ice cream.  Heading to the computer lab he does some research on ipods and the newest coolest video games.  He is grumpy before the ice cream and pleasent and goofy afterwords.


----------



## Keia (Nov 19, 2004)

*Starfire*

After spending the evening trying to understand the sullen one called Raven, Starfire retreated to her own room and referred to notebook.  Within the simple spiral bound notebook, Starfire had written many of the things that she had learned over the past few days.  There were so many customes and idioms that she wasn’t certain that she would be able to keep track of them all.  She jotted a few things down in her native Tamaran language, including ‘If someone is staring off into space, they are really listening to you, just not looking at you so they can concentrate better on what you are saying.’

By the time that the young woman named Cassandra had entered their room that evening, Starfire was deep into her martial artists kata. After an hour or so, Starfire was finished and felt refreshed and interested in talking.  However, the woman called Cassandra was not in the environment . . . no, mood, for conversation.  Instead, Starfire spent some time staring at the stars overhead and wondering about the lives of her family and former friends.

In the early morning hours, Starfire awoke and decided that a swim would be an excellent start for the day.  Grabbing a change of clothes (a white t-shirt and white shorts), she quietly slipped out of the room and made her way to the building with the pool.  Entering what she believed was the proper building, she looked for an attendant to assist her.

“Excuse me,”  Starfire said, “I am looking forward to many hours of swimming and relaxing in water.  Can you direct me to where I can do those things?”


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 19, 2004)

Catherine was calm while she was asleep, none of the things that had happened to her had touched her dreams, and so she was able to sleep comfortably, curled up like a kitten in her chair, her body curled up in a rather amazingly flexible position.  Anyone close to her would assume that she really was a large cat, the only parts of her visible outside of her ripped hoody and jeans, was her tail and her ears, and the faint sound of purring.  Her nose twtches softly at the scents of the plane, and with with a leisurely roll onto her back, she stretches out, to her full 65 inches without even opening her eyes.  She gives a soft yawn, but when she hears the voice of another person, she leaps out of the chair and away from the other person simply on instict.  

The girl lands in a crouch making herself as small as possible against the side of the plane.  Opening her eyes, seeing her tail, and thinking about how not normal what she had just done was, the girl started to sob as she looked around.  Her head was pounding now that she was awake and actually thinking, she was scared.  Looking up at the other woman, Kitty felt like she wanted to smile at her, and the woman's touch was wonderful, it helped her calm down and clear her head, at least a little.

"So this isn't all just some really bad nightmare?" the girl asked the super-hero softly, wanting to be told that that is exactly what it was.  "Why do you guys even want me at your school?  I mean, my own mom doesn't want me anymore. Now I'm just a freak.  Are you going to try and find out who did this to me?  I want to be me again, without these ears or this stupid looking tail." she says, her tail lashing back and forth almost angrily at her mood.

Then Kitty just sighs, and looks Wonder Woman in the eyes.  "Am I going to at least fit in at the school? I wont be the only one who looks weird?  I don't even know what this place is.  My mom saw me and got rid of me the first way she could think of."


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 20, 2004)

*Tara ... nearly late getting started in the morning*

...her legs were sore and tired...
While she didn't remember them much, Tara didn't have dreams of sunshine and daisies - her dreams always ended in running...  miles and miles, faster and faster - without end it seemed.
and when she awoke her thin untanned legs nearly throbbed.

She'd never known anything other in her dreams, and the crappy part is she never knew exactly what she was running FROM...  That irritated her most.

But she was sure not to tell anyone, they'd think she was a freak or something.

Yawning big and open before remembering that she had a roommate, Tara spread her arms across her bed out into the world.  Quickly pulling them back in on seeing the cloaked goth-chic roommate they stuck her with.
But for the most part she felt good today...  
so with an open thought.......

*"uhhhhh, what're you doin' Vampira?...  What're-you prayin'??  You ain't some sorta religious-nut are'ya?"*
Terra said trying to figure out what Raven was doing, following quickly...
*"uhhhhhhhhhh - h-e-ll-ooooooooo......  ...HarryPotter-girl... ....h-e-ll-ooooo.."*
she waited even less this time,  
already seeming to forget the girl as she sleepily slipped on her fuzzy slippers while tippy-toeing to reach her toothbrush on the top shelf, before stumbling toward the bathroom.

leaving she quipped
*"...listen... Ah don't care if yer tryin' to conjure up pancakes 'er solving world peace...  jus' don't get any ecto-goo on my bed......"*


[the morning:  unless Raven or others start talking to her, Tara will head to the showers then assemble with the others]


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 20, 2004)

*Superboy*

Superboy will dress and head down to the dining hall for a quick breakfast.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 20, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Starfire said:
			
		

> the time that the young woman named Cassandra had entered their room that evening, Starfire was deep into her martial artists kata. After an hour or so, Starfire was finished and felt refreshed and interested in talking. However, the woman called Cassandra was not in the environment




As long as she's doing her kata's Starfire has a very interested observer. Cassandra doesn't comment or even looks judging in any way, she just watches every single of Starfire's moves.
Once her roommate is finished she drifts of into sleep, her mind perfectly empty and alert. Still for once she seems relaxed and peacefull, almost like a normal girl, even curling up sometime during the night.

The next morning: 
Then Starfire wakes up she will probably see Cassandra allready doing her morning routine, she starts easy with just situps and stretching before going of to search what other rooms this workshop has to offer at first light.
If the other girl wakes up before she leaves she even smiles and after a short hesitation manages a "Good morning".


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 20, 2004)

*ARSENAL*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> Don smiled at Roy's "gazillion-to-one" comment.  "Yeah, I suppose it's a little against the odds, but basically we were both in the right place at the right time."



*
"That's cool..You seem like a pretty laid back guy. Your brother on the other hand seems to be the typical 'jock-type'...Grow up with different houses or somethin'? Anyway I was thinking about taking off and taking in some of the local scenery, you game?"*


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 20, 2004)

*Central City Airspace, 8:14am, Oct 30th 2004*

Diana smiles easily and says "*You do not look 'weird' child. Perhaps we are different from normal people but that does not make us ugly or cursed. And of course we want you at the school Catherine, and someday if you want you might join the Justice League. But you do not have to go if you do not want to. If you would like we can make arrangements… place you in a foster home or government protect. But I would prefer that you at least out the school. Maybe you will like it*"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 20, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 8:20am, Oct 30th 2004*

Batgirl worked most of the night and broke up most of the rock pillars set up all over the basketball field. She is fairly tired in the morning but watches and talks a bit with Starfire before she leaves.

Starfire heads over to the *Workshop* and talks with the female attendant on duty. The girl smiles and says "*Oh course Starfire, the main pool is located on Sublevel 2. Here's a passkey that will get you down then. By tomorrow we should have security all set up and you will have access to that level 24/7 without need for these cards. Have a good swim now*"

Up in their room, Raven stops meditating for a second to look at Terra and sigh slightly. She says "*I will endeavor to make sure none of my ecto-plasma biowaste stays off your bed but I can not guarantee it if you interrupt me. Perhaps it would be better if I simply sealed your mouth shut so that I could concentrate and not listen to your incessant chatter. Or you an ADD kid or just addicted to crack? I have done nothing to you and yet your hostility… to others or myself here… rolls off you like a polluted cloud. Please take your petty little grips and comments and keep them to yourself if you would.*" 

Raven then turns away from Terra and ignores her, going back to her meditations.

Superboy and Beast Boy are down in the dinning area eating their breakfast as some of the others slowly gather. Impulse comes in and sits down (with enough food to feed five or six people) and says "*So Garfield you can turn into any animal you can image or something? Can you turn into a imaginary creatures? Extinct animals? Just wondering*"


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 20, 2004)

*Arsenal*

GM's eyes



Spoiler



{OOC: Arsenal will be taking off that night, with or without Dove, and try to get into some kind of trouble, clubbing fighting crime, whatever...He will prolly be back in the morning oversleep and show up late for the meeting at 11..cool?}


----------



## Gideon (Nov 20, 2004)

*Beast Boy*

After swollowing down the last mouthfull of ice cream Garfield smiles over to Impulse "yeah, but its waaaaaay harder.  I mean, if you've never seen the animal its picture doesn't pop into you brain.  I probably should start watching those discovery specials.  At least it would give me a place to start.  Beside they are soooo out of style and would look even worse in green."  He looks over to Superboy and Impulse to see if they liked his joke.  Depending on their reaction his next question comes out happily or like his last defense "How bout you?"


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 20, 2004)

"So I'd be cat girl with the wonderful power of looking like a cat.  I can see why you would want me in the Justice League, cough up hairballs on the bad guys."  Kitty says with a sigh.  "I'll go to the school, I just want to be me again though, do you think they might be able to undo whatever it was that was done to me?  I don't want to be a super-hero or anything, I don't even know if I have any powers."

"You can call me Kitty, if you want to, only my mom called me Catherine, and I guess Kitty really does fit now." she says with a sigh.  Then she looks at Wonder Woman mischeiviously, a small smirk on her lips.  "I do have one question, is Superman really as hot as he looks on TV?"


----------



## kid A (Nov 20, 2004)

*Dove*



> *Originally posted by Arsenal*
> _"That's cool..You seem like a pretty laid back guy. Your brother on the other hand seems to be the typical 'jock-type'...Grow up with different houses or somethin'? Anyway I was thinking about taking off and taking in some of the local scenery, you game?"_




Dove replied, "No, same house, just...  different types of people.  I love my brother, don't get me wrong, but we just don't see eye to eye on everything."  At that point Don had finished unpacking his belongings, and he pulled out a small newspaper clipping to show to Roy.  "Some guy managed to snap an amatuer photo of Hank and I in costume.  It's not great, but that's all I can show you until we're in some sort of danger.  That's the only way we have access to our powers."

Handing the clipping to Roy, he answered his other question.  "Yeah, I wouldn't mind heading out for a while.  You mind if I give Hank a call...  see if he wants to come along?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 20, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> "Beside they are soooo out of style and would look even worse in green."[/COLOR]  He looks over to Superboy and Impulse to see if they liked his joke.  Depending on their reaction his next question comes out happily or like his last defense "How bout you?"




Superboy looks perplexed... "That makes no sense to me... what's out of style?"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 20, 2004)

RAVEN said:
			
		

> Up in their room, Raven stops meditating for a second to look at Terra and sigh slightly. She says "*I will endeavor to make sure none of my ecto-plasma biowaste stays off your bed but I can not guarantee it if you interrupt me. Perhaps it would be better if I simply sealed your mouth shut so that I could concentrate and not listen to your incessant chatter. Or you an ADD kid or just addicted to crack? I have done nothing to you and yet your hostility… to others or myself here… rolls off you like a polluted cloud. Please take your petty little grips and comments and keep them to yourself if you would.*"
> 
> Raven then turns away from Terra and ignores her, going back to her meditations.





*"geeeeeze,  90210-much...??  Ah think you need to see the softer-side of Sears...  yer cloak of goth-kind's too tight Ansty-Girl...  relax it's Saturday."*
Tara retorted, taken aback a little by her roommate's accusations  -  as she pulled the door behind her leaving Raven to her psychoanalysis meditations...

Looking for "a friend" to spread the gossip about how very "Sally Jessie Rapheal"  her roommate seemed to be...  as she floundered for the showers....


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 20, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 8:24am, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*

NOTE for ARSENAL will update what happens last night when I find out if HAWK is going along...


Up in the 3rd floor girl's bathroom, Terra finds Argent brushing her teeth. She smiles at Terra and mutters something through her toothpaste. Spitting she giggles a bit and says "*Sorry... sleep well? This place is pretty nice, but I do wish I had my own room... you know Cassie pretty cool and all but I think she snores*" she then looks around to make sure no one else is around "*God don't tell anyone I said that...*"


----------



## Elfy (Nov 20, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie is in the shower room when Tara arrives there for her morning routine. She is looking into the large wall mirror, brushing her hair, and going about putting the final feminine touches to her looks. She notices Tara as she enters the room and acknowledges her with a friendly, "Hey, Tara." While she continues her brushing, she adds, "Thanks for play video games with me yesterday." She turns her head to better look at Tara and says with a warm smile, "I wasn’t much of a challenge for you, but it was fun." Her expression turns to the look of slight embarrassment and she puts one hand on the back of her head as she continues, "Heh, heh. Sorry about braking the joystick on that one game. I just got excited while playing it and forgot that arcade machines aren't built to handle unusually strong people like me." She looks a little concerned, moving her hand from the back of her head and putting a finger at her lips before continuing, "I hope they don’t get mad at me. I really didn’t mean to break it." She smiles warmly at Tara and moves her hands down to her sides while saying, "Anyway. It was fun."

She turns to face Toni and says defensively, "Hey! Stop teasing me. I do not snore, Toni," with her hands on her hips and a pouty expression on her face.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 20, 2004)

*Central City Airspace, 8:18am, Oct 30th 2004*

Diana laughs lightly and says "*Yes child, I suppose he is as attractive as he appears on TV. He is one of the most noble and honorable men on the planet also. You will be meeting one of his... family members at the school by the way. Superboy I believe is his code name.

"Well now we will be landing soon, so lets get buckled up and then I will take you to the school and introduce you to the headmasters there.*"

Within ten minutes the plane is setting down and grabbing what little luggage that you have, you are lead to a near by waiting limo. The ride through Central City is fairly unimpressive… a large midwestern city in America's heartland, mostly strip malls, clusters of office buildings, and a lot of suburban residential homes. 

Soon enough (maybe 15-20 minutes after getting off the plane), the limo is pulling up to a walled campus, and checking in at the front gate. Security personal wearing blue uniforms check your id's and wave the car in...


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 20, 2004)

Kitty giggles at Diana's response as she followed the wmoan's orders to buckle in.  Her ears do go flat against her head and she gives a pained expression.  "Can you not call me child?  It makes me feel like I'm 2 or something." the cat-girl pleads, sincerity almost dripping from her.  When the plane lands, Catherine unbuckles herself and lets the super-heroine lead her to the limo that was sent for her.

"What are the Instructors there like?  Do you know them?"  the girl asks nervously, seeming to get more nervous the closer that they get to the school.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 20, 2004)

*Outside Team TITAN Campus, 8:29am, Oct 30th 2004*

Diana laughs lightly and says "*I will try c... Catherine. It is... difficult, as I am so much older then you... older then you might ever imagine. Where I am from, one is a 'child' until they are at least several centuries old.

"Now then, as to your instructors, they are Nigthwing and Red Tornado. Nightwing was trained by the Batman, but do not hold that against him. He is a good man and natural leader, smart, fast for a mortal and an excellent tactician. Red Tornado is still learning, but he has a number of 'unique' abilities that make him a good instructor. They are both probationary members of the Justice League who gave up getting onto the primary team to take on the responsibilities of training the next generation of 'heroes'. 

"Do not worry, they will both help you and work with you as much as you want them to. They will look after you and if you want I will give you my private number if you wish to contact me with any questions or problems that you might have.*"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 20, 2004)

*TITAN campus, 8:24am, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*

Argent turns a bit red (somewhat weird looking as she is normally very very pale) and she smiles nervously "*Ah sorry... I did not see you there... I was you know... just joking... ok got to go... see you two downstairs..*" and she makes a quick exit for the door.


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 20, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty's face falls at Wonder Woman's explination.  "Centuries, wow, I guess to you I really am a child." she says, her tail twitching nervously as she watched central city pass around her.  Mindful of all the people outside, she pulled her hood up around her face, covering her ears, wishing she could do something about her eyes and tail, fearing how the people of the city might react when they see her.

At the offer of Wonder Woman's personal number, Catherine's eyes go very wide, here was this super famous hero that had been alive for centuries, that almost certainly had better things to do then helping out a silly little cat-girl, and she was offering to help and look out for her.  She gives the Woman a small nervous smile and nods, "That would be really nice of you, thank you." she says earnestly.  "But why are you being so nice to me, I don't understand, its not like I can help you fight bad guys, or we're family.  It'd be really cool if we were, but why?"  she asks, not really understanding the sentiment as her own mom wasn't even this nice to her.


----------



## Keia (Nov 21, 2004)

*Starfire*

"Thank you, kind man.  You have been very helpful,"  Starfire replied.  She went behind the desk and gave the man a hug.

Starfire turned from the attendant and walked to the door, removing clothes and she walked.  It took her a few moments to realize how to use the keycard (she first tried to wave it in front of the door).  When she reached the pool, she set aside the change of clothes in the locker room, stripped out of her remaining clothes and went to the pool to swim.  

Starfire was somewhat disappointed that the pool had no access to the sunlight . . . but she managed.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 21, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

After exercising through parts of the night and the early morning Cassandra allows herself another hour of sleep before she finally gets up for the day. First order of things is to get a shower. Dressing in her combat boots from the day before, a pair of black jeans and a matching shirt she heads down to get a few bites of breakfast. As usual her utility belt is causually slung over her shoulder. During breakfast she sits close to a window, trying to get the best possible few over the whole place and tries to decide how to spend her time. Since she thinks in pictures as usuall her mind flashes with images of her training to use the equipment the Batman gave her with Robin or Nightwing. Maybe they are better with them. Still the two are strange to her. In fact they are just more like normal people than the Batman but normal is nothing Cassandra is used to. If nothing else comes up she just spends her morning exercising to stay in shape, running, swimming, etc. Strange enough she does not practice anything resembling combat. Her training looks more like that of a professional athlete.
She's never taking longer breaks than neccesary, doesn't play video games, doesn't stop to read anything. She seems to work like a machine with no idea that she could spend her time in any other way.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 21, 2004)

*Terra*

walking into the bathroom...
* "ooo Ah'm dark and emotionally deep... Ah'm Rav...."*
Terra mutters in sarcasm to herself as she sees one of the other Titans...




			
				ARGENT said:
			
		

> "*Sorry... sleep well? This place is pretty nice, but I do wish I had my own room... you know Cassie pretty cool and all but I think she snores*" she then looks around to make sure no one else is around "*God don't tell anyone I said that...*"





*"huh??  uhhhh,  ooookay..... uhhh... which one's Cassie?....."*
Terra replies hazily to Argent, whiping the sleepy from her eyes.




			
				WONDERGIRL said:
			
		

> Cassie is in the shower room when Tara arrives ...  "Hey, Tara." While she continues her brushing, she adds, "Thanks for play video games with me yesterday."
> Blah blah blah blah blobbity blah...




Terra begins brushing her teeth and nodding to Wondergirl's happy morning gab...  wanting to add something so that her new "friend" would stop talking...
*"well at least you didn't snore and keep Argent up all night like HER roommate..."*
as she smiles a little.



			
				WONDERGIRL said:
			
		

> She turns to face Toni and says defensively, "Hey! Stop teasing me. I do not snore, Toni," with her hands on her hips and a pouty expression on her face.




taking a double glance back and forth
*"uhhh...  ohhh... hi... uhhh.... Caaassie...???"*
Terra's face goes red as she quickly gathers her things to rush out of the bathroom before making more of a fool of herself.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 21, 2004)

*Hawk*

Hank was busy shoving his clothes into dresser drawers when Don called.  "Which one is Roy?  The arrogant redhead.  Yeah, he seems to know how to have a good time, I'll meet you in the hall."  _Wow.  Maybe this place will loosen Don up after all._

Hank washed and changed into some jeans and a red plaid button down shirt.  He wasn't sure where they were going or what they were getting into but he decided casual was the way to go.  A few minutes later he was in the hallway waiting for Don and Roy.


----------



## Elfy (Nov 21, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

As the other two girls hastily exit the shower room, Cassie says in a pouty voice, "Oh, darn it! They ran away!" She stands there a moment before calmly saying, "Well...fine. Be that way then." She turns around to face the mirror again and finishes brushing her hair before returning to her room.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 21, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Superboy looks perplexed... "That makes no sense to me... what's out of style?"




Garfield gogglesat Superboy for a second and then looks somewhat crestfallen.  "Well, it's a joke." Beast Boy sighs "Dinosaurs are extinct and I was comparing them to cloathes styles I guess.  Cause...you know...I can become animals.  What can you do...be super?"   He smiles at the last sentence trying to make a recovery.  Garfield scrapes at the bottom oh his bowl half whistling-half singing slightly 'Pretty in Green'


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 21, 2004)

*Superboy*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> "What can you do...be super?"   He smiles at the last sentence trying to make a recovery.




"Yeah... I be super," Superboy pauses, "That's still in style, I hope." he adds with a half-smile.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 21, 2004)

*Central City, 11:43pm, Oct 29th 2004*

Arsenal, Hawk and Dove sneak off-campus that night and wander around the area, looking for trouble. Central City is a rather peaceful, low-crime, middle America town. But they do manage to come upon a fire in a low-end apartment complex and manage to help out, saving a couple of people and assisting with the suppression of the fire. Little do they know that some pesky report snapped a few pictures of them in action.

They make it back on campus without getting catch around 4:00am the next morning and get back to catch a few hours of sleep before the big day on Saturday…


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 21, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 8:32am, Oct 30th 2004, outside the Administration*

Diana smiles at Cat's Eyes and says "*Catherine, you should have more faith in yourself. Maybe you will never want to join the Justice League or any other public metahuman programs. That does not mean that you are not a good person or that others might not want to be friends with you. 

"I want nothing from you dear, but if you allow it I would like to be your friend. If for no other reason then I know what it is like to feel like an outsider. It was friends that helped me better understand this world and my place in it. 

"Now we are hear and it is time for you to meet your new classmates and headmasters here...*"

The limo pulls up in front of a large two-story red-brick building. An attractive man in his mid-thirties, dressed in causal polo-shirt and gray slacks. He has shoulder length black hair that is pulled back into a ponytail. A stranger looking man is standing next to him, wearing a casual business suit, with his hands behind his back… of course the strange thing about him is that his face is almost flat and his skin is red! Not a normal looking man that is for sure. 

Diana gets out of the limo waving Cat's Eyes out and goes to embrace the younger man saying "*Dick, so wonderful to see you. I hope that all is well with you. Let me present to you Catherine Pantha, Cat's Eye. Catherine, this is Dick Greyson, also known as Nightwing. This other gentlemen is John Smith the Red Tornado. These two are your headmasters here and are here to help you however they can.*"

Nightwing comes forward to shake Cat's Eyes hands, an easy smile on his face, saying "*That's correct Miss Pantha. I am sorry that this is all happening so fast and we will do everything we can to make you stay here as painless as possible*"


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 22, 2004)

"I'm not a very brave person, I don't know that I can be a hero like you, I can try though." Kitty says giving a hopeful smile, as if to say that she would try and be a super-hero if it would make this wonderful woman like her more.  "Thank you for wanting to be my friend, I don't think a lot of people will want to be friends with me now that I have this cat stuff.  I really want you for a friend too."  she said hugging herself close to the older woman, and feeling better then she had since the change, she had a real friend, one who knew her even with everything that was wrong and was still nice, much nicer then her old friends would have been.

When the time came to get out of the car and meet the people that would be in charge of her, the girl's nervousness heightened again, and she stood behind Wonder Woman, peeking around the taller woman.  She took Nightwing's hand slowly, looking up at him wondering what he would be like, if he was going to be as nice as Wonder Woman.  Her nose twitched softly as she took in all of the scents around her with her super-senses.  Unconsciously she was aleady starting to identify people by their scents, Tornado was the harsh smell of lubricant and the tangyness of metal.  Wonder Woman was like some exotic perfume, and Nightwing was some form of expensive cologne.  There were other scents mixed in, but those were the major ones.

"Its nice to meet you."  she says to the headmaster's before looking to Wonder Woman for a hint of what to do, also pulling the drawstrings on her hood tight enough that only a small circle of her face peeked out, although her ears strained against the inside of the material.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 22, 2004)

*Garfield*

"Well, according to my latest issue of awesomely cool-guy magazine, 'super' is fashionable but fantabulous is the big rave."  Beast Boy manages to hold a mostly straight face through his little speech.  He gives a wink at super boy and then a big smile.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Hawk*

_Around 4 a.m._
Hank did not really try to sneak back into the room but, he did try not to wake Risk.  He stripped down to his boxers and climbed into bed.  He didn't think he would be able to sleep except that his adrenaline rush was starting to wear off.  It really felt good to get into some action as Hawk again.  It had been a few days and he was really starting to miss it.  The power felt so good and he could do so much.  He quickly drifted off to sleep, his mind filled with dreams he would not remember when he woke.


_Around 9 a.m._
Hank woke and started his day with a few hundred push-ups and sit-ups.  He made his way to the shower and back to the room to change.  He noticed the clothes, gear and other stuff Risk had around the room and decided he should try talking to his roommate, if he ever met him.

He made his way downstairs dressed in casual cargo pants, a t-shirt and an untucked long-sleeved, button-up shirt.  He greeted anyone he ran into with a simple, "Hi."  At breakfast Hank helped himself to two and a half large plates of food.  He made small talk with the people eating near him, not really listening to what they said but more of how they said it.  With this large of a group and so many wild cards, he felt he needed to decide early on who he could accept and who he had to keep an eye on.  

After eating Hank asked about getting some water to take with him.  Pre-bottled or a sports bottle.  He walked around and made his way to a t.v. to watch the morning sports-talk shows.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 23, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

This morning Cassandra starts to feel a new experience. She's starting to get bored. She has no idea how to spend her time then she doesn't have a fully planned training ahead of her. She heads for the gate then Nightwing greets the new girl. With a single twist of her hand a razowing appears in her hand as she intends to ask the older pupil of the Batman how to use it. But then she thinks of their common mentor and decides against it. The Batman would not have been to happy if she interupted him. Nightwing talked a lot more but she did not have any idea how similar the two are. And though better than those of Cain memories of Batman were not the ones you like of two much. In her mind he looked even more fearsome than in reality as her picture like thoughts tried to adapt to the mans behavior.
As fast as it appeared the razor sharp blade vanishes again.
With only a slight glance at the newcomer she heads back for the buidling. The cat-girl looks strange but she's getting used to that since yesterday. She didn't look too happy either but Cassandra isn't one to feel much pity.
The one intersting part was how athletic she looked. She allready tries to think how those catlike changes might get the girl an advantage in close combat. 
In the end she just walks away without saying a word.

Hawk: If Cassandra finds Hank on her way back she seats herself beside him. She's half smiling because she's meeting a friendly face from yesterday and half confused.
"What to do?"
Somehow it sounds like for her it'S the most important question in the world. And as if she never asked it before.


----------



## Keia (Nov 24, 2004)

*Starfire*

Starfire enjoyed her time in the workshop pool.  First, she did numerous laps in order to exercise her muscles and skills.  Then, she did a good bit of floating and just relaxing.  She really had no concept of the time that was passing.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 8:58am, Oct 30th 2004, Campus grounds and then the Residency*

Nightwing walks with Catherine and Wonderwoman around the *TITAN* campus grounds, telling her about the different buildings and there functions (see above for each buildings name etc if you want me to re-post them I can). 

They end the tour back at a three story red-brick dorm that they call the '*Residency*'. Inside some of the students are eating breakfast and hanging out watching TV. Nightwing introduces Catherine to those around (right now that would be Beast Boy, Superboy, Impulse, Aqualad, Risk, Robin, Bargirl, Hawk and Dove). He also introduces them to Diana, a.k.a. Wonderwoman from the *Justice League*. She is a tall (at least 6'2") eloquent, and beautiful woman, of Africa descent… although her hair looks like spun gold and eyes are the deepest green…and all of you are almost in awe in her presence (expect maybe Robin and Batgirl, who only the Batman had a more powerful personality). 

After making quick introduction, Diana says that she should be going but wants to say hello to Cassie (Wondergirl) before she leaves… and Nightwing hits one of the wall communicators and says "*FRAME locate Wondergirl*", and then there is a beep in the girl's restroom and Cassie can hear Nghtwing's voice over the comm. "*'Cassie could you come downstairs, there is someone here to see you'*"


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 24, 2004)

Kitty follows along behind Nightwing and Diana, doing her best to memorize the information being given to her.  She didn't  want to look stupid in front of the other students, she already was nervous enough.  When they enter the residency,  her eyes widen in alarm at the number of students that were there.  "Hi," she says self-consciously, looking around at all of them.  They were all heros, they were all famous, they knew what they were doing, and she was just some silly girl with a tail who Wonder Woman had taken pity on.

"Everyone can just call me Kitty, if you want to..."


----------



## Elfy (Nov 24, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie is actually in her bedroom, but presumably the system figures this out and routes her page appropriately. When she receives the message, she is lying back on her bed with her hands under the back of her head and her legs crossed figure-four-like. She wonders.oO("_Hmmm. I wonder who it is._") She rises from her relaxing on the bed, fiddles with her hair, exits the room, and heads downstairs to the first floor.

Presumable she sees her guest easily enough, considering Wonder Woman’s height and the attention that she has likely garnered from the others. She approaches her with a smile while saying, "Hi, Diana," as she reaches out and huggles up with her. She continues, "It’s really nice to see you. Are you able to stay very long?"


----------



## Radiant (Nov 24, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Super Girl said:
			
		

> Kitty follows along behind Nightwing and Diana, doing her best to memorize the information being given to her.  She didn't  want to look stupid in front of the other students, she already was nervous enough.  When they enter the residency,  her eyes widen in alarm at the number of students that were there.  "Hi," she says self-consciously, looking around at all of them.  They were all heros, they were all famous, they knew what they were doing, and she was just some silly girl with a tail who Wonder Woman had taken pity on.
> 
> "Everyone can just call me Kitty, if you want to..."




Without any idea that this girl is not just some other hero that belongs to the group Cassandra wonders why she's so nervous. Studying her for deception she finds the new girl pretty hard to read. Everytime she tries to picture her in a mind she instead she's a real cat. 
"Kitty" she says as if trying out the sound. 

She takes longer to measure Wonder Womon. Powerfull she decides, but not dangerous. She doesn't move like a killer. Someone to respect but nothing to fear.
Then there is Nightwing again. Cassandra still isn't sure what to make of him but decides he is the closest thing to Batman or Cain here. A look of concentration crosses her face as she tries to change pictures into words and form a sentence.
"Nightwing, what are we doing here?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:02am, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*

Diana smiles and hugs Cassie back "*No I am afraid that I have to return to Washington right away, but I wanted to say hello and see how you were doing. This campus seems very nice, and I am sure that you will do great here.*"

Nightwing looks over to Batgirl, smiling lightly "*Well Cassandra this is Catherine Pantha... I mean Kitty. She is a new student who just arrived, code named Cat's Eyes.*" 

Aqualad shakes Cat's Eyes hands, and excuses himself. Impulse comes up shakes Cat's Eyes hand also and starts talking really fast "*Wowyoureallyhaveacat'stailandeyesandearsand...*" and then catches himself. More slowly he says "*Sorry...ah I'm Impulse or you can call me Bart*"


----------



## Radiant (Nov 24, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Nightwing looks over to Batgirl, smiling lightly "*Well Cassandra this is Catherine Pantha... I mean Kitty. She is a new student who just arrived, code named Cat's Eyes.*"




"Yes."
Cas looks to Cat's Eyes and shrugs, trying to come up with the words to explain Nightwing what she meant. She waves through the room and the assembled students.
"Why we.., no.., what to do?"
She didn't talk so much since she last practiced and finds words come a little more easy the more she uses them.
"Shouldn't we be doing something?"
Again she looks very confused as if the very concept of spare time was never explained to her.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:04am, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*

Nightwing smiles easily to Batgirl and replies "*Ah I see, sorry for the misunderstanding. Well we have the filed trip in two hours, but until then the time is yours. But if you would like we could head over to the Workshop and do a little training, We don't have enough time for anything to in-depth but maybe you could show me where you are at with your training. As I understand it they are pretty advanced, and that is a rare complements from 'you know who'*" he says with a slight wink. 

He turns to Red Tornado and Cat's Eyes saying "*John could you show the young lady her to her room. Catherine I know you just got in from a long flight but at 11am we are going to head out and stop by one of the local museums and malls here in Central City. We would love you to join us but if you are tired and would like to rest I understand.*"


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Hawk*

While finishing his breakfast, Hank was surprised to see Cassandra sit down next to him and smile.



> Cassandra finds Hank on her way back she seats herself beside him. She's half smiling because she's meeting a friendly face from yesterday and half confused.
> "What to do?"
> Somehow it sounds like for her it'S the most important question in the world. And as if she never asked it before.




"I guess we are going on some kind of field trip to a museum and the mall.  I'm not sure when we're leaving.  I thought someone said around 11.  I guess we are supposed to find something to do until then."  Hank missed the bigger picture she was asking about, of course.  "I was gonna go find a tv and watch some sports talk, you want to come?"  He finished and made his way to the tv.  On the way Nightwing and Wonder Woman had some new girl with them.

"Hey, I'm Hank.  Nice to meet ya.  If you're hungry the kitchen is back that way and they have a ton of food, still."  He motioned back the way he had came.  

He smiled nervously at Wonder Woman.  He was not intimidated by her beauty, it was her regalness, her presence.  He had almost as much respect for her as he did for Superman.  Maybe about the same as Batman.  That meant a lot in his mind.  He quickly left before speaking to the amazon and made his way to the tv.


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 24, 2004)

Kitty looks startled at Cassandra's close studying of her, it made her feel like she was a freak, and she already felt that enough on her own.  She watched as Wonder Girl hugged Diana, and she hoped for another friend, if Diana liked her that much, then maybe she was like Wonder Woman and would want a friend.  She eyed everyone nervously as they came over to greet her, but she did shake hands with Aqualad.

When Impulse starts running his mouth at her, she blinks perplexed at how incredibly fast he was talking.  When she finally understands what it was he said in that rush, she nervously lowers her hood exposing her furry cat ears.  "Hi Bart, I'm Kitty, I guess you can call me Cat's Eye too, but its just some name someone just made up for me yesterday, so I might not know your talking to me."  she tells him, nervous at exposing her ears to people she didn't really know.

With the difficulties Cassandra was having in speaking, the cat girl started to feel a little bit better about showing her ears, she wasn't the only one to have problems, so it wasn't really as bad as she thought it might be, but all of these people were still famous.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 24, 2004)

*Garfield*

"Hey kitty!" Beast Boy says with a big wave.  "Hey Supes, you want to go play some games, or hoops, or something?"  Beast Boy never actually looks at superboy while speaking he is busy 'absorbing' Wonder Woman.  Whispering to himself 'Wow, she really is wonderful.'  He flushes a brighter green if that's possible and waits for Superboy's response.


----------



## Elfy (Nov 24, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie responds to Diana while continuing to smile warmly, "That’s too bad. It’s great to see you though." She brushes her fingers back through her blonde hair while taking a quick scan of the immediate area, casually looking the others over, and then responds, "Yeah. It’s been interesting so far."

She shifts to a more relaxed posture, her thumbs hanging at the tops of her pants pockets, and says, "Maybe you can stay a little longer next time. It’d be nice to spend a little time with you when you have a chance." She smiles and says, "Well, I don’t want to hold you up, but come back and see me again when you have more time, okay?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:05am, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*

Diana nods her head "*I hope that it could last longer next time, but they keep us very busy these days as you might imagine*" with that she binds Cassie goodbye and heads back to the awaiting limo. 

Cyborg standing near by looks a little embarrassed "*Ah wow... you like know her? She's a... a godess or something...wow. This place is... wow*"

Argent comes down the stairs then, looks at Cassie a little red faced and then says "*Hey what's up?*"


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 24, 2004)

"No, not tired, I slept on the plane, Slept in the hospital before that.  I think  I may have even slept on a street before I woke up and got to the hospital." she says very quickly, almost too quickly to Nightwing's offer of opting out of the fieldtrip for rest.

"I would like to go on the field trip with everyone else, if thats ok.  My clothes are kind of trashed with everything that happened, and I do have some money to get new ones."  she says, patting the pouch pocket at the front of her sweatshirt.  She waves hello to Hank and Beast Boy.

"I would like to eat something and then to see my room, before the trip if thats ok." she told Tornado.  When Diana starts to leave, Kitty quickly gives the older woman a hug.  "Thanks for bringing me here and wanting to help me get settled in.  If you come back can we do something?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:10am, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

While Starfire is enjoying a long refreshing swim, lost in thought when she hears a deep male voice "*Mmm, I hope that I am notinterrupting?*"

Standing just inside the door is the young, dark hair schoolmate. What was his name... ah Garth aka Aqualad, that's his name. He is wearing swim trucks and looks to be in exceptional shape


----------



## Radiant (Nov 24, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> While finishing his breakfast, Hank was surprised to see Cassandra sit down next to him and smile.
> 
> 
> 
> "I guess we are going on some kind of field trip to a museum and the mall.  I'm not sure when we're leaving.  I thought someone said around 11.  I guess we are supposed to find something to do until then."  Hank missed the bigger picture she was asking about, of course.  "I was gonna go find a tv and watch some sports talk, you want to come?"  He finished and made his way to the tv.  On the way Nightwing and Wonder Woman had some new girl with them.




"TV"
Now that's something Cassandra understands. Cain often used it to teach her things then he had no time. It wasn't so good but then your too injured for real training you can still watch something that teaches you about, weapons, martial arts, medicine, security or whatever. She almost joins Hank but then Nightwing and Wonder Woman came in.



			
				Nightwing said:
			
		

> Nightwing smiles easily to Batgirl and replies "Ah I see, sorry for the misunderstanding. Well we have the filed trip in two hours, but until then the time is yours. But if you would like we could head over to the Workshop and do a little training, We don't have enough time for anything to in-depth but maybe you could show me where you are at with your training. As I understand it they are pretty advanced, and that is a rare complements from 'you know who'" he says with a slight wink.




"Training."
Nodding Cassandra stands up quickly to move beside Nightwing, just like someone pulled the right switch to turn on a machine. From behind her Hawk can see the muscles under her skintight shirt twitch as she reflexifly loosens them.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:10am, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*

Red Tornado (also called John Smith) nods his head "*Oh course... the kitchen is right here. Buffet breakfast, I hope that is alright.*" he then leads Cat's Eyes over to where a couple of the other students were eating where a great deal of food is set up in the back... eggs, waffles, bacon, etc


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:12am, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency and Workshop*

Nightwing leads Batgirl over to the *Workshop*, chatting about minor issues along the way. Once there they head to the main elevator and down to the one of the lower sublevels, a training room similar to one that Hawk, Dove and herself found themselves in yesterday. There is a side locker room, male and female and Nightwing directs Cassandra to the women's. "*There are some spare sets workout clothing in there. Meet you back her in 5 minutes*" as he disappears into the men's. 

Five minutes later, he returns dressed in armored workout clothing, matching the set that Cassandra found in the women's room. The gloves and boots have extra padding to cushion the blows of punching and kicks as much as possible. Nightwing also calls up some targets set up around the room. 

"*Now then where should we start? A little sparing? Would you like to practice some target throwing? Your call…*"


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Hawk*



			
				Super Girl said:
			
		

> When Impulse starts running his mouth at her, she blinks perplexed at how incredibly fast he was talking.  When she finally understands what it was he said in that rush, she nervously lowers her hood exposing her furry cat ears.  "Hi Bart, I'm Kitty, I guess you can call me Cat's Eye too, but its just some name someone just made up for me yesterday, so I might not know your talking to me."  she tells him, nervous at exposing her ears to people she didn't really know.




Hank eyed Cassandra and Nightwing as they walked away.  _That girl is built!_  He caught himself watching her as she left the room.  To try and cover, in case anyone had noticed, Hank looked back at Kitty who was obviously talking to Impulse.  Kitty had just taken her hood off and her cat ears were now visible.

Again, he caught himself staring, only this time at Kitty's cat-like features.  "Damn.  She really is a cat.  They should call her Cat-Girl."  He muttered to himself.  

"Hey, ah, Vic.  You wanna catch some SportsTime before we head out?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:12am, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*

Cyborg seems to snap out of his daydream and says "*Ah yea sure... so what did you play back in the normal world?*"


----------



## Radiant (Nov 24, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Nightwing leads Batgirl over to the *Workshop*, chatting about minor issues along the way. Once there they head to the main elevator and down to the one of the lower sublevels, a training room similar to one that Hawk, Dove and herself found themselves in yesterday. There is a side locker room, male and female and Nightwing directs Cassandra to the women's. "*There are some spare sets workout clothing in there. Meet you back her in 5 minutes*" as he disappears into the men's.
> 
> Five minutes later, he returns dressed in armored workout clothing, matching the set that Cassandra found in the women's room. The gloves and boots have extra padding to cushion the blows of punching and kicks as much as possible. Nightwing also calls up some targets set up around the room.
> 
> "*Now then where should we start? A little sparing? Would you like to practice some target throwing? Your call…*"




Feeling more than a little awkward in the protective clothing Cassandra regardless puts it on as fast as possible. Making your teachers wait had never been good in her experience. 
"Both. You need to see what I must train more."
Under normal circumstances she would have chosen training with the Razorwings as she isn't yet used to the strange weapons. But since she allready put on all these protective clothes she asumes Nightwing wants to fight. Without another comment she asumes an easy defensive position. It's origin is hard to tell but it could be some strange self made mix from Tekwondo and Wing-Tsun-Kung-Fu.
The rest of the world vanishes and the irritating words that make everything so complicated vanish completly from her mind. The only thing in exisitence is Nightwings body as she tries to read his movement. The moment he seems ready she leaps into motion with a jumping kick to cover the distance. It takes some effort not to try hitting unprotected areas but even if she doesn't get why they have them she tries to go with what she asumes are the rules and strikes out at the armored body parts.


----------



## Elfy (Nov 24, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie waves Diana off while responding to Victor’s 'wow', "It just might be."

She turns to Toni as she arrives and, noticing the color of her cheeks, replies, "Hey, you’re blushing." She looks back to the direction that Diana left and then back to Toni, her expression turning into a wide grin, "Oh, I get it now. Sorry, Toni, but I think she’s already spoken for."

She gives Kitty a warm welcoming smile, her charm apparently not thrown off any by the exotic cat features the new comer sports, and a friendly wave, but doesn’t want to hold the hungry girl up any so leaves her to her kitchen trip.

She mostly ignores Hank as he comes over and speaks with Victor.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:17am, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

[occ] NOTES about combat; if you want to use a feat, combo of feats, skills, etc. post that in your action. Otherwise I will assume just a straight attack. See my description of Nightwing to see what I mean.
The armored training suits counts as 2-pts of Armor; Flaw: Only vs. Stun Damage [/occ]

*Round 1* Initiative (neither flat-footed as assume Surprise round is 'set' and staring at each other)...
14 - Batgirl
12 - Nightwing

Batgirl leaps 10ft straight at Nightwing's...
Attack roll total _(I am going to keep the rolls secret; Radiant knows what Batgirl's stats are and can 'minis' the totals to get her rolls if she wants)_ 31 (unarmed attack), hit. Damage save (Evasion) for Nightwing makes it by 6 (including armor)
...but Nightwing seems to move at the last instant and her blow only slides across his armored chest as his motion continues...

"*Good...very good*" Nightwing mutters as his flip continues, his fist races at her face, when suddenly his right leg comes up to slam at Batgirl's stomach...
Bluff vs. Batgirl's Sense Motive, she misses it by 14, and is flat-footed vs. Nightwing's attack (Half-action). Attack vs. Batgirl's flat-footed, hitting her. Damage save (without Evasion) misses it by 4. Batgirl takes a *1* Stun hit.
IF a player was to post they should put
1/2Action, Bluff to catch opponent flat-footed
1/2Action, Attack (if you want to post you Attack Bonuses, Damage bonuses, etc you can BUT if you want to keep it secret that's ok also). 
...catching her a hard blow that knocks her back a foot, and Nightwing continues his flip and lands on his feet... facing her.

(Batgirl also gets the idea that he seems to have pulled part of his punch... she is pretty sure he could have hit her harder)

Action?


----------



## Radiant (Nov 24, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

A wide smile spreads across Cassandra's face once she stopped her tumble.
Some one who can actually hit her. Now this will be good. She comes back in whirl of spinkicks, pulling her punches herself as she realizes that she could crush through the armor far too easy if she isn't carefull.









*OOC:*


Rapid strike for a second attack. Cassandra won't use her strike power in training as she doesn'T want to injure anyone. Also using evasion if possible but her chances against his bluff shouldn't be to great.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:17am, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

Spinning back into melee range, Batgirl spins to double-hit Nightwing...
Attack roll total for first attack 22 a miss, and 29 a hit. Damage save for Nightwing makes it by 5, no damage
...and again he moves so fast and the her fists barely scrap across his armor!

Nightwing acrobatic-flips up and tries to get pass Batgirl...
Acrobatics to pass through enemy's area DC25, misses it (with a roll of a 2, he is NOT that good)
...but he can't get past her defenses and knees Cassandra instead...
Attack roll hits by 3. Damage save for Batgirl (get's Evasion this round) and makes it Dead on, so no damage
...but she rolls out of the way, still spinning and lands on the ground on all fours and Nightwing back-flips to land on his feet.

Conditions...
Batgirl has 1 stun hit
Nightwing is undamaged


----------



## Gideon (Nov 24, 2004)

*Garfield*

Looking at Super boy with an excited look "Wait, did Nightwing say he was going to fight Batgirl?  We gotta go see this!"  Garfield gets up from the table hurredly walking over to Cassie he grabs her by both shoulders excitedly "You want to go see the Batman's protege's fight?  It's gotta be amazing."  Garfield has a big smile on his face.


----------



## Elfy (Nov 24, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie is a little surprised by Garfield’s sudden approach and twin shoulder grab, but then regains her composure and smiles at him as he mentions watching Cassandra spare against another skilled opponent. She responds, "Oh, sure. Okay." She looks at Toni and asks, "You coming, Toni?"

As she let’s Garfield start dragging her along, she scans the immediate area looking for signs of Tara, "I wonder where Tara got off to?"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 24, 2004)

*Terra*



			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> As she let’s Garfield start drag her along, she scans the immediate area looking for signs of Tara, "I wonder where Tara got off to?"





*"Argent?......  Wonder...  uhh...  Cassie....?"*
Tara skip-steps out of her room again doing her best to ignore any thoughts about her crappy-creepy roommate.
Sticking her head into the bathrooms down the hall,  looking up and down the hall quickly Tara feels a little alone.  
_geeeeze,  thanks fer waitin' guys......  hey it ain't nothin' though,  just like normal ... the only one you can count on not ditching you is yerself girl.  Man...  I just though,  I just thought they were liking me...  Like the popular girl.  Shoulda known...  they probably haven't even noticed I'm not around..._  she thought as she trudged down the stairs...  JUST missing Cassie, Toni and Garfield -  Terra holds both her arms like she was cold as she dips her head...


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 24, 2004)

*Arsenal*

Still half-dressed, Roy laid in bed sound asleep until an obscene beeping sound seared through his layers of unconsiousness. <<<beep beep beep>>>

Roy peered with one eye at the blaring alarm clock 9:15 am. Roy tried to reach the clock but it was deviously placed just out of reach. Not looking his hand frantically searched the floor next to him for something, anything. Finding one of his boots, he flings his footwear at the offending alarm clock, shattering it into pieces. With silence again prevailing, Roy easily slipped back into his coma-like sleep.

[OOC Just wanted to let y'know I am still here]


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 24, 2004)

Kitty starts towards the kitchen behind the headmaster, but she pauses when her super hearing picks up Hank's comment.  She knew he hadn't said it loud enough for anyone without her hearing to hear, but it still made her ears twitch uncomfortably.  For the moment the girl decides to ignore it, _I'd probably say the same thing if it was someone else instead of me like this,_ she thought as she grabbed a plate and loaded it up with pancakes and smothered it with gooey syrup and butter.  It was comfort food, something about pancakes always warmed her up inside.

She returns to the mainhall with her food and takes a seat at the table next to the others, trying to be part of the group, trying to mark the scents for all the other students in her head so she wouldn't forget.  As she polishes off her plate, she gives off an audible purring sound just like a contented cat.  Blushing at the noise, she quickly puts her plate and silver back into the kitchen, and hurries upstairs to check out her new room, passing Tara on the way up.

The cat-girl quickly finds her way to her room and she heads inside, taking time to look at everything that was here for her, it was a very nice room indeed.  She doesn't smell any lingering scents, _so no roomate then, well thats ok, more room for me,_ she thought, rolling around on her bed, to her human mind, simply trying out the feel, to her instincts, she was scent marking it, it, and everything else in the room.  The process took about 5 minutes, and to other people would simply have resembled her just needing to play with and touch everything in the room. Once she is done, she heads back downstairs to join the others.


----------



## kid A (Nov 24, 2004)

*Dove*



> *Originally posted by Arsenal*
> _Roy peered with one eye at the blaring alarm clock 9:15 am. Roy tried to reach the clock but it was deviously placed just out of reach. Not looking his hand frantically searched the floor next to him for something, anything. Finding one of his boots, he flings his footwear at the offending alarm clock, shattering it into pieces. With silence again prevailing, Roy easily slipped back into his coma-like sleep._




At the sound of the alarm, Don bolted upright in his bed.  He managed to get a quick look at the time before Roy's boot sent it flying into the wall.  _Oh, great!  Just what I needed.  Sleeping in on the first damn day!_

Don gets out of bed and gets a shower.  Feeling refreshed, he quietly puts back on his adidas pants and t-shirt.  Not wanting to disturb Roy any longer, he closes the door to their room and walks downstairs.  He finds several of the Titans in the lobby, and goes over to his brother and Vic who are watching sports talk.  "What's up, guys?"


----------



## Radiant (Nov 24, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Spinning back into melee range, Batgirl spins to double-hit Nightwing...
> Attack roll total for first attack 22 a miss, and 29 a hit. Damage save for Nightwing makes it by 5, no damage
> ...and again he moves so fast and the her fists barely scrap across his armor!
> 
> ...




Using her hands still on the ground to push herself up legs first, Cassandra goes into another whirl of kicks to hit Nightwing. 
Instand Stand, rapid strike.


----------



## DocHazard (Nov 24, 2004)

*Robin*

Tim woke at the usual time, 5AM, and started his day with a bit of meditation and a 5 mile run just to clear his head.  Tim, often feeling like an outcast, likes to take these long runs to be with the only person that he really trusts…himself.  

Upon returning to the dorms Tim saw that the others were starting to gather for breakfast and not wanting to be left out he dashed upstairs to get dressed.  Tim took a quick shower and then pulled on a pair of jeans, boots, and a long T-Shirt.  Just as he went to leave the room Tim remembered that the team was heading out into the real world today, so he grabbed his utility belt and put it on under his jeans and then pulled his shirt down to cover it.  _Batman’s Rule#2 “Never be caught with your pants down, always wear the belt.”_

With that Tim ran down stairs to grab some food.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Hawk*



			
				Dove said:
			
		

> Not wanting to disturb Roy any longer, he closes the door to their room and walks downstairs.  He finds several of the Titans in the lobby, and goes over to his brother and Vic who are watching sports talk.  "What's up, guys?"




Hank turned from the tv to see Don walk into the room.  "Huh? Oh hey bro. Gotham got pounded last night but Cleveland, Metropolis and Star City are all looking sweet.  Oh yeah, there's a big breakfast buffet set up in the kitchen.  If you get anything would ya grab me a danish, I forgot to get one earlier."  He looked back to the tv and then continued to talk to Don over his shoulder.  "You want anything Vic?  Don's buying.  You gotta be kidding me!  Why the hell would they get rid of Osier!  That guy is awesome!"

He pounded the seat on the couch next to him out of frustration.  "And don't get freaked buy the new girl, Don.  She looks like a cat."


----------



## kid A (Nov 24, 2004)

*Dove*



> *Originally posted by Hawk*
> _He pounded the seat on the couch next to him out of frustration. "And don't get freaked buy the new girl, Don. She looks like a cat."_




Don just stared in Hank's direction.  "A cat?  Okay."  

"Yeah, danish.  Got it.  Vic, you want anything?"  Don was ready for some food.  It was a late night, and he needed some energy.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:16m, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*

Wondergirl, Beast Boy, Terra and Argent head out and over to the *Workshop*.

Robin comes in to grab some breakfast and sees at one of the tables sits Red Tornado, Superboy and Risk... and a young woman with strange eyes, ears and a tail! 

Vic (Cyborg) just shakes his head "*Na thanks Don, I don't eat much normal food anymore*" as he continues to watch TV. Don heads into the kitchen to get some food for myself and Hank. He gets in line behind Robin and sees the groups sitting at one of the tables.

Arsenal comes down there, looking a little tired and he see's Vic and Hank watching TV, and the rest in the kitchen eating breakfast. There is a new girl sitting next to Red Tornado... cute but a little strange looking.

Risk chats with Kitty "*So where you from? And just how good are those ears? Oh you can call me Cody*"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:16m, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

A few minutes before, the four students show up at the *Workshop* and ask where Nightwing and Batgirl are training. The female attendant on duty says "*Well if you want I can punch up the vid-monitors from here and you can watch what's going one*"

Four large monitors on the left wall flicker on and they students see Batgirl on all fours, snip to her feet and leap at Nightwing and rapid pouch and kick at him…

Attack roll for Batgirl first attack 25 miss! 2nd attack roll 20 miss
…but Nightwing twists and turn and she misses both times. 

Nightwing then flips back, and pulling out a razor-wing, the throws it at Batgirls shoulder…
Attack roll 32 a miss _because_
…but she dodges it and the razor-wing strikes the lights controls on the wall about 30ft back! The room goes dark with minimum emergency lights come on (Near-total Darkness 9/10, Miss chance 13 or above) and he says "*Let's see how you do in the dark*"

Upstairs the attendant says "*Ah what? IR/UV sensors activated*" and then the picture turns black and white, yet they can still see. Argent says "*Did he mean to do that?*"


----------



## Radiant (Nov 24, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> A few minutes before, the four students show up at the *Workshop* and ask where Nightwing and Batgirl are training. The female attendant on duty says "{b]Well if you want I can punch up the vid-monitors from here and you can watch what's going one[/b]"
> 
> Four large monitors on the left wall flicker on and they students see Batgirl on all fours, snip to her feet and leap at Nightwing and rapid pouch and kick at him…
> 
> ...




She doesn't even blink then the razor-wing passes her head, the only thing wondering her at all is that he did not aim it at her. At least for a second.
The moment the light goes out she silently spins sideways to change her postion and attacks Nightwing from the right with fast flowing chain strikes before she passes him.

Rapid Strike, Darkfighting, Move by attack, Move Silently


----------



## Gideon (Nov 24, 2004)

*Garfield*

"Hey Sleepy head." Beast Boy waves at Terra when he sees her.  "Hope you slept grood.  We're watching Nightwing and Batgirl rumble you should come."  He says with a big smile.  Garfield then looks over at Argent, being the member of the group he hasn't spoken to, "Hi, I'm Garfield or Beast Boy depending if I am..." Beast Boy holds his hands up to his face over his eyes "..incognito."  With a big poop eating grin he starts to manuver across the field in the 'ridiculous' commondo manuevers.


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 24, 2004)

"Uhh, hi Cody, its nice to meet you." Kitty replies, doing her best to give him a friendly smile, her pheromones(super charisma +5) seem to help in making the the best impression on everyone, not that she is actually aware of them, or their effects.

"I...well, I'm not sure how much they help, I've only had them since Saturday, I don't know what exactly any of this stuff does.  I just sort of woke up like this, I can hear and see and smell a bit better then normal, don't know how much, I just wantto be back the way I was."


----------



## Keia (Nov 24, 2004)

*Starfire*

Team TITAN Campus, 9:10am, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop 



			
				Aqualad said:
			
		

> While Starfire is enjoying a long refreshing swim, lost in thought when she hears a deep male voice "*Mmm, I hope that I am notinterrupting?*"




Starfire lifted up her head at the words and looked around, treading water while she looked.  Seeing Garth, she smiled, her eyes lighting up at the recognition of him.

"Of course, Garth," Starfire replied.  "Please come in - there is plenty of room in this pool for the both of us, yes?"

"You have powers of water, right? What is it that you can do, Garth?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 25, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:11am, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

Aqualad smiles easily... maybe the first time you have seen him smile at all "*Yes...something like that. I am very strong due to growing up in the depths of the sea. Of course can breath underwater, and swim very fast, but my most important ability is that I can speak with fish...*" He keeps his face straight throughout and waits... you think he _might_ just have told a joke, but then human humor is not what you are use to.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 25, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:16m, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*



			
				Cat's Eyesl said:
			
		

> "Uhh, hi Cody, its nice to meet you." Kitty replies, doing her best to give him a friendly smile, her pheromones(super charisma +5) seem to help in making the the best impression on everyone, not that she is actually aware of them, or their effects.
> 
> "I...well, I'm not sure how much they help, I've only had them since Saturday, I don't know what exactly any of this stuff does.  I just sort of woke up like this, I can hear and see and smell a bit better then normal, don't know how much, I just wantto be back the way I was."




Risk smiles and laughs lightly "*Cat powers, got yea. I mostly run fast and hit things... hard. Don't worry to about fitting in, we're all freaks here.*"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 25, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:16m, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

Batgirl move with incredible speed and strikes at Night as she flies past him...
Move Silent 28, and Nightwing does not seem to know where she is (Bluff roll vs. Batgirl, she misses by 20). Attack roll 30 a hit. Chance to miss due to the dark, rolling a 11, still a hit. Damage save for Nightwing misses it by 1! Nightwing takes a Stun hit
...catching him on the shoulder. While he rolls with most of the blow, it still catches him. Batgirl continues on, sliding to a stop 20ft away.  

Nightwing, seems not to know where Batgirl is for a second and then flying kick straights at her face...
Attack roll (his Bluff, half-action) hit! Damage save for Batgirl misses by 10 *(rolled less then a 10 do you want to spend a Hero Point to re-roll? I will hold the update to find out what you wish to do. REMEMBER what I said earlier, skilled people get their Hero Points back faster sooooo)*


----------



## Keia (Nov 25, 2004)

*Starfire*

Team TITAN Campus, 9:11am, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop 



			
				Aqualad said:
			
		

> Aqualad smiles easily... maybe the first time you have seen him smile at all "*Yes...something like that. I am very strong due to growing up in the depths of the sea. Of course can breath underwater, and swim very fast, but my most important ability is that I can speak with fish...*"




"Those are amazing abilities to be certain, Garth," Starfire said with a smile, "though I would think your strength and speed would serve you better than your ability to talk with sea creatures. Or . . . that was a joke, wasn't it? . . . the most important?"

"I apologize . . . my ability with your language is somewhat limited and I frequently miss sarcasm, metaphors and similar language traits.  I do not swim fast, myself, but this was the closest I could get to flying.  I was not certain about any flight restrictions."


----------



## Radiant (Nov 25, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Batgirl move with incredible speed and strikes at Night as she flies past him...
> Move Silent 28, and Nightwing does not seem to know where she is (Bluff roll vs. Batgirl, she misses by 20). Attack roll 30 a hit. Chance to miss due to the dark, rolling a 11, still a hit. Damage save for Nightwing misses it by 1! Nightwing takes a Stun hit
> ...catching him on the shoulder. While he rolls with most of the blow, it still catches him. Batgirl continues on, sliding to a stop 20ft away.
> 
> ...




Wouldn't spend it normaly since getting beaten up by Nightwing is nothing Cassandra would be ashamed of but this sounds like an invition so I spend the point.

Cassandra tries to get her hands up for some cover in the last second, realizing that counting on a student of the Batman being confused by the dark was a most stupid mistake.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 25, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:11am, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*



			
				Starfire said:
			
		

> "Those are amazing abilities to be certain, Garth," Starfire said with a smile, "though I would think your strength and speed would serve you better than your ability to talk with sea creatures. Or . . . that was a joke, wasn't it? . . . the most important?"
> 
> "I apologize . . . my ability with your language is somewhat limited and I frequently miss sarcasm, metaphors and similar language traits.  I do not swim fast, myself, but this was the closest I could get to flying.  I was not certain about any flight restrictions."




Garth laughs easily with and does a perfect leap into the water, causing almost no splash as he enters the water. He covers the 50 some feet in no time and comes up beside Starfire "*Don't worry about it. I am terrible with surface dweller humor, but I am trying. I can actually speak with more then just fish... just about anything living I can communicate with, it just happens that I can understand what fish and marine life want better then land being. That included humans... I have heard that you where some kind of royalty on your homeworld? I was wondering... because I am something of a minor prince where I am from and all. Not that I expect anyone to treat me different or anything. I only telling you because I had heard something about it...*"


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 25, 2004)

> Risk smiles and laughs lightly "*Cat powers, got yea. I mostly run fast and hit things... hard. Don't worry to about fitting in, we're all freaks here.*"



Kitty just nods,  "Yea, cat powers sounds about right, I have cat powers..." she eyes Cody speculatively for a moment, then in a conspiritorial whisper she asks, "You wouldn't know what powers cats' actually have would you?" then she winks at him.  The wink was quickly followed by a startled blink and a puzzled expression.

_Why did I just say that?  I mean, Its nice to be witty and stuff, but I'm not really like that.  Maybe this whole thing is making me act like a cat instead of just making me look like one, but I like being me, I don't want to be any different, _she thinks to herself worriedly.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 25, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:16m, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

continuing combat round…Hero Point to re-roll, fails Damage save by 2 points. Batgirl takes an extra Stun hit, but is not stunned
…causing Batgirl to stagger back a step with a grunt of pain, but she does not fall.

Conditions…
Batgirl has 2 Stun Hits
Nightwing has 1 Stun Hit

[occ]Assuming that she continues attacking him[/occ]

Batgirl quick jabs at Nightwing's face and knee strikes for his stomach in quick succession…
Attack rolls 28 and natural 15, one hit, one miss. Darkness chance for miss rolls an 18, Blind-Fighting re-roll 7 a hit. Damage save for Nightwing natural 20!
…and while her jab should have struck him straight in the face, Nightwing bends almost over backwards and rolls out of the way of the blow. 

Nightwing continues with his roll backwards, kick up at Batgirls exposed chin…
Attack roll miss. Half-action to move back 30feet
…but it misses. He continues flipping and acrobatic rolling and lands back 30 some feet from where he was; facing Batgirl.

Batgirl's spot roll 12, still knows where he is…

Conditions…
Batgirl has 2 Stun Hits
Nightwing has 1 Stun Hit


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 25, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:16m, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*



			
				Cat's Eyes said:
			
		

> Kitty just nods,  "Yea, cat powers sounds about right, I have cat powers..." she eyes Cody speculatively for a moment, then in a conspiritorial whisper she asks, "You wouldn't know what powers cats' actually have would you?" then she winks at him.  The wink was quickly followed by a startled blink and a puzzled expression.




Cody looks thoughful for a second and says "*Well I'm no animal expert... I would talk with Garfield Logan kid, that Beast Boy for that. But I would guess you are fast and always land on your feet. Hey maybe you have nine lives... now that would be useful. With those big ears I would bet you have some good hearing. Hmm do you have retractable claws or anything like that? Well I'm sure when we all start training and stuff we will figure out what we can all do... that will be cool, I can't wait myself*


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 25, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:16am, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*



			
				Beast Boy said:
			
		

> Garfield then looks over at Argent, being the member of the group he hasn't spoken to, "Hi, I'm Garfield or Beast Boy depending if I am..." Beast Boy holds his hands up to his face over his eyes "..incognito."  With a big poop eating grin he starts to manuver across the field in the 'ridiculous' commondo manuevers.




Argent is watching the monitors fairly closely but finally looks over at Garfield and starts smiling "*Right... I bet you blend right into crowds... and I thought being white as a ghost was a bad skin color for secret agents. You can call my Toni though, whether or not we are 'incognito'*"


----------



## Radiant (Nov 25, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> continuing combat round…Hero Point to re-roll, fails Damage save by 2 points. Batgirl takes an extra Stun hit, but is not stunned
> …causing Batgirl to stagger back a step with a grunt of pain, but she does not fall.
> 
> Conditions…
> ...




Almost like a mirror image Casssandra flips after Nightwing realizing that he will trick her into a bad position again if she looses him. Her move endsin a double-spin kick as she tries to repay him back in kind. She's still trying to get over her amazament. No one but the Batman was ever able to shake of a strike so easy before.

"Yeah pretty much going with the same feats for now... .
for Karl Green only:
Don't know if Nightwing allready knows but he's probably too capable not to notice that Cassandra doesn't fight in the normal style taught by the Batman right now. Bla, just a thought.


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 25, 2004)

"My ears are not big!"  Kitty protests, her hands tracing in the outline of her ears almost reflexively.  Thinking about the other stuff he had said, the girl looked very closely at her hands, running her sensitive fingers of her righthand all along the left feeling for claws.  "I can't feel any claws, maybe I don't have any."  she says, shrugging.

"Hey, do you know if everyone here but me is a hero, or something, like Super Boy and Wonder Girl?  Am I the only person here who is here because they had the bad luck to get powers?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 25, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:16m, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

[occ] Yep, but remember that he might have some 'extra' info on that subject Radiant [/occ]

Flipping up to Nightwing, Batgirl spins and double-kicks at him as fast as she can...
Attack roll, first attack 27, second attack roll 24. First hit, second misses. Darkness chance to miss 7, still a hit. Damage save for Nightwing, makes it by 8
...and again the man seems to move perfectly to avoid the worst of her kicks.

Nightwing then spin-kicks at Batgirl, almost faster then the eye can see, saying"*I thought you were suppose to be tough girl; don't hold back or I am going to hurt you!*"...
Taunt half action by Nightwing, winning it by 8. Catching her flat-footed, and using Surprise Strike to catch her with with a strike with his fist to her temple. Attack roll, misses BY 4 d'oh!!!!
...but even though he comes at her blind-spot, she senses it and moves out of the way. Nightwing moves back 5ft saying "*Impressive...*"

Conditions...
Batgirl has 2 Stun hits
Nightwing has 1 Stun hit


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 25, 2004)

Cat's Eyes said:
			
		

> "My ears are not big!"  Kitty protests, her hands tracing in the outline of her ears almost reflexively.  Thinking about the other stuff he had said, the girl looked very closely at her hands, running her sensitive fingers of her righthand all along the left feeling for claws.  "I can't feel any claws, maybe I don't have any."  she says, shrugging.




Risk smiles and says "*Hey no problem... love the ears, honest. Claws would be cool though... maybe you will get them later*"



			
				Cat's Eyes said:
			
		

> "Hey, do you know if everyone here but me is a hero, or something, like Super Boy and Wonder Girl?  Am I the only person here who is here because they had the bad luck to get powers?"




"*A hero? No way, none of us are heroes... at least not yet. I am not sure what I want to do with my life, maybe join the Justice League, maybe not... maybe I could get a job as some kind of corp. security specialist. That is what's cool about this program as they are training us to be whatever we want to be.*"


----------



## Gideon (Nov 25, 2004)

After his show has been been accepted Garfield starts staring at the TV like a moth enchanted by the flame.  You hear a fair amount of gasps and "wow"s as Beast Boy tries to dodge out of the way of Nightwings blows.  "She is really good and he is a-frickin-mazing!" _All I can do is become animals, I bet she could punch through a rhino's hide._


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 25, 2004)

> Risk smiles and says "*Hey no problem... love the ears, honest. Claws would be cool though... maybe you will get them later*"



"ok, I guess I forgive you, for now," Kitty says playfully "but you have to promise to help me figure out exactly what I can do now that I'm all meowish." She pushes her chair out from the table, but much harder then she intends with all of the new changes in her body even little things will take a lot of concentration, at least for awhile.  With the extra force behind Catherine's movement, the chair skitters backwards and starts to topple with the girl in it.  Purely on instinct Kitty lands in a crouch 10 feet from the table.

"I didn't mean for that, for any of it." she says blinking rapidly in surprise at how fluid the movement had been, and at how badly she screwed up just standing up. "I guess Cats' really do land on there feet." she jokes.

"Its good that they let us choose to learn what we want.  I'm not sure what I even wanted to do before all of this stuff happened, so how can I know 2 days later when the whole world is upside down, you know?"


----------



## Elfy (Nov 25, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie watches the sparring pair with great interest and seems quiet focused on their actions. Her eyes follow their movements, darting from blow to blow, as she watches the monitor with a serious expression. Her focus on the tactical match is so intense that she seems to have tuned out everyone else around her as she stands there silently absorbing the martial experience.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 25, 2004)

*Terra*



			
				Beast Boy said:
			
		

> "Hey Sleepy head." Beast Boy waves at Terra when he sees her.  "Hope you slept grood.  We're watching Nightwing and Batgirl rumble you should come."  He says with a big smile.






			
				Beast Boy said:
			
		

> After his show has been been accepted Garfield starts staring at the TV like a moth enchanted by the flame.  You hear a fair amount of gasps and "wow"s as Beast Boy tries to dodge out of the way of Nightwings blows.  "She is really good and he is a-frickin-mazing!" _All I can do is become animals, I bet she could punch through a rhino's hide._




Nodding and smiling to Beast Boy, Tara doesn't say much as she catches up with the others...  Still a little miffed from being  "forgotten"  by those she THOUGHT to be her new friends...  Tara looked about quietly trying not to acknowledge Toni or Cassie until they said something to her  BUT NOT TRYING to look like she wasn't acknowledging them...
Her attentions turn to the sparring match along with the others as she responds to Beast Boy's thought.

*"She ain't all that...  I mean if all you have to be is older and bigger than her to not even flinch when she hits you like Nightwing has then that rules out like 75% of the world right??
Heck throw her up against someone like the fat guy from Survivor and she'd be toast......  HOPEFULLY for her all the evil badguys will be scrawny girls smaller than her,  maybe then she'll be able to take'm.

Like Ah toldya Green,  they ain't called  *powerless*  for no reason..."*
Terra smiles a little delighting in putting down others with sarcasm, it makes her feel better about herself anyway.


*"....  bored now ....   
heeeeey  maaaybe they just need some rock'n roll to liven this borefest up......"*  as she creases her brow a little smirking at Beast Boy for approval...


----------



## Radiant (Nov 25, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ] Yep, but remember that he might have some 'extra' info on that subject Radiant [/occ]
> 
> Flipping up to Nightwing, Batgirl spins and double-kicks at him as fast as she can...
> Attack roll, first attack 27, second attack roll 24. First hit, second misses. Darkness chance to miss 7, still a hit. Damage save for Nightwing, makes it by 8
> ...




For a second something snaps inside Cassanra's head.
_don't hold back! Holding back means to die_
Instead of Nightwing she suddenly sees Cain standing before her, two times as tall as her as she is still a helpless kid.
Her face just beside Nightwings fist after she dodges his attacks she follows inside his reach, first her foot snaps up in a short kick aimed to break a kneecap and then her open hand snapes after it, going for his throat.

Rapid Strike, Darkfighting, Strike, Move by Attack. I just hope I miss...
Realizing what she's doing just an instand before she can stop her moves she then backflips to gain some distance. A million pictures race through her mind as she desperatly tries to find words.
"......sorry...


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 26, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:17m, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

Batgirl flashes forward knife striking for Nightwings throat...
Attack 16 a miss, Second attack 24 a second miss. Moving past Nightwing
...but her dual chop missed as she moves by hm...

Nightwing drops something onto the group that obscures where he is in a thick cloud of smoke, when suddenly his voice seems to come from behind some workout equipment  "*Hide-and-Seek girl...hunter and hunted... but who is who...*"
Nightwing Bluff to use hide 27, Hide check 26, vs. Batgirl spot 18, Wondergirl 14, Beast Boy 14, Terra 7, Attandent 8
He seems to have disappeared and not even the students up using advanced night sensors can find him...  

Conditions...
Batgirl has 2 Stun hits
Nightwing has 1 Stun hit


----------



## Radiant (Nov 26, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Batgirl flashes forward knife striking for Nightwings throat...
> Attack 16 a miss, Second attack 24 a second miss. Moving past Nightwing
> ...but her dual chop missed as she moves by hm...
> 
> ...




Happy that she didn't hit Cassandra leaps a two yards to her right, hoping that she might at least prove a more difficult target if she changes her position. Her eyes half closed she raises her arms to block, all her weight easily on one leg, hoping to block whatever Nighwing might come up with next. Belnding out even the sound of her own heart she listens to every small sound around her to get at least a chance to hear Nightwing move.

Expertise to transfer five points of her B/A to her defense. Half action to try to spot Nightwing, the other to attack if she gets the chance.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 27, 2004)

*Garfield and friends*

Beast Boy gives a kinda surprised look when Terra puts down Batgirl and Nightwing.  _That was just plain mean.  I bet she could kick my butt._  Garfield gives a mental shrug and then smiles "Well, how bout the four of us go do our own rumbling.  Think you can scare up some of those rock guys from yesterday?  We can't see in there anymore anyway" Garfield says the last nodding towards the screen.


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Superboy*

Finishing breakfast, Superboy heads towards whatever cell of activity has formed around the now-defunct video screen.

"So... what's everyone watching there?  Looks like... nothing?" Superboy asks, a puzzled look as he looks at the screen.  "I thought we were having some group trip today or something?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 27, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:18m, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*

Cyborg looks over at Superboy and says "*Yea were going around 11am I guess. Still got a couple of hours to kill. Just watching some sports right now. Not much happening that's for sure*"


----------



## Elfy (Nov 27, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie sighs at the now obfuscated scene shown on the display and notices that Tara has managed to find her way here was well. She puts her hands on her own hips and smiles warmly while saying to Tara, "Oh, Tara. There you are. I was wondering were you had gotten off to." She pauses a moment before then scrunch-hugging Tara and Toni against her into an impromptu huddle while continuing, "So what do you guys want to do while we wait?" She looks to Garfield, "Got a plan, Greenbean?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 27, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:18am, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

The female attendant speaks up "*Well if you would like a workout room I can set something up for you. A couple other of your teammates are swiming on level 2 if you want to join them.*"

menawhile, in the training room....

Batgirl shifts to stealth mode and starts staking Nightwing, being defensive as possible...
Move Silent total 34, Hiding 28, Listening for Nigtwing total 8, but she does not hear anything, Looking for him 13
...moving into the area where she thinks he disappeared to.

Nightwing does something...
Move Silent for Nightwing 28, Hide 27. Listening for Batgirl 21, Looking for her 23
...but does not seem to find her.

The next round they continue stalking each other...
Batgirl Move Silent 26, Hide 35. Listen check 18, Spot 7.
Nightwing Move Silent 24, Hide 20. Listen Check 27, Spot 19
...and a suddenly a throwing disk comes flying at Batgirls head!
Attack roll 25 a miss
..."*Impressive girl...*"

Moving around, trying to find each other again...
Batgirl Move Silent check 34, Hide 24. Listen check 22, Spot 10.
Nightwing Move Silent check 16, Hide 22. Listen check 10, Spot check 30
When Batgirl hears something where he might be, leaping full out to where she thinks he is, she spin-kicks his position...
Attack roll (still using expertise) 20 a miss.
Nightwing kicks at her mid-section with full force, Attack roll 28 a miss

And while this miss each other they are right next to each other again kicking, punching and trying to get the other...

Conditions...
Batgirl has 2 Stun Hits
Nightwing has 1 Stun Hit


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 27, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty looks around the table and sees that everyone has pretty much just wandered away, she hoped it wasn't something she had said.  The cat girl decided that it wouldbe ok to explore for awhile, at least until the trip.  _I can test exactly what my new nose can do at the same time, this could be pretty cool, _the girl thinks to herself.  She takes a deep wiff of the room, and lets her nose break things into distinctive scents.  All the students had their own scents, and the food they had eaten, and finally the building itself had a scent, like a new car smell, sort of.

Kitty took in Cassie's scent and decided that the other girl would be what she was tracking, this time at least.  It was the first time that she was deliberately using her powers, so she took her time, only moving when she was sure (Scent to track taking 10).  The girl moved slowly, exiting the Residence, and outside with the sudden boost in the numbe of scents, she found it difficult to actually pick one out of the cacophony, but with concentration she managed it, and ended up standing in the Workshop looking at Wondergirl with a slightly startled expression.

"Hi guys, do you guys mind if I tag along?  At least until I learn my way around?" she asked, thinking that at least that sounded more normal then telling everyone she followed Cassie's scent here.


----------



## Elfy (Nov 28, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie notices the newly joined Kitty and gives her a friendly smile while replying happily to her, "Sure, the more girls, the better." She looks at the boys while smiling confidently and challenges, "How about we do girls versus boys?" She pauses a moment and then preens, "Unless you 'big' boys are afraid of getting schooled by us 'little' girls, of course." She giggles optimistically while continuing, "Naturally, you're welcome to fetch some more boys to even up the numbers."


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 28, 2004)

[occ] only poor  Beast Boy with you against... Wondergirl, Terra, Argent and Cat's Eyes..hehe that might be funny..unless you go do to meet up with Starfire and Aqualad in the swimming pool on Sub-level 2 and Risk might have tags along with Cat's Eye if she wanted him to [/occ]


----------



## Elfy (Nov 28, 2004)

[occ]I thought Superboy came over and watched the video screen, or did he actually mean the big television in the lounge? In either case, I added an extra comment to have it all make sense better =3[/occ]


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 28, 2004)

*OOC:*


  I thought Superboy was here with us as well, and if it makes it more interesting, Risk is more then welcome to tag along, even though Kitty would have been very self-conscious about sniffing around for Cassie if someone was with her.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 28, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> menawhile, in the training room....
> 
> Batgirl shifts to stealth mode and starts staking Nightwing, being defensive as possible...
> Move Silent total 34, Hiding 28, Listening for Nigtwing total 8, but she does not hear anything, Looking for him 13
> ...




Once she they found each other again Cassandra quickly looses herself in the trade of blocks, kicks and punches. Her mind is almost relaxed as she goes through the movements without any conscious efforts and by now she is even listening to a few of Nightwings words. She feels slightly statisfied at his compliment but mostly takes it as a simple fact. Still she is surprised to find a non-meta who is a challenge to her. Apart from two others she didn't see that before.
_Don't kid yourself. He's not just challenging you, he will probably win. You're just a killer, not a fighter. They know so much more. The Batman shares his name with you but you're not really one of them._
Her voice is leveled, almost like a causual talk during breakfast.
"Thank you. I will be better then I learn to see through your feints."

Rapid Strike, Dodge, Darkfighting. No need to roll till your arm drops, either asume that the two trade more attacks till they grow tired of it or Nightwing finishes her of.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 28, 2004)

*Beast Boy*

"Hey!" Garfield throws a happy wave and smile at the new arrival(s).  At Wonder Girl's suggestion Garfield eyes do a little bit of a bulg as he counts the current number of girls.  He is clearly thinking _Ut Oh_ as well as some choice french words.  What comes out of his mouth is a little sheepish "Ummm...We'll I don't want to go chase down people but we can stop down at the pool and grab who ever is there and then just pick some teams?  Or something."  His voice ends on a hopeful note.


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 29, 2004)

*Superboy*

_OOC: I thought I was at the video screen with Beastie's group as well.  _


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 29, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:18am, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

[occ] Darn I thought Superboy was going to talk in the TV room...  sorry for my mistake. OK Superboy, Risk and Beast Boy are here along with Wondergirl, Terra, Argent and Cat's Eyes[/occ] 

The female attendant says "*If you would like I can set up one of the training rooms for you.*"

Risk smiles and says "*Alright... shirts and skins, I call shirts!*"


----------



## Elfy (Nov 29, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie straightens back up, moving her hands from Tara and Toni’s shoulders down to her sides while forming her hands into fists, and then she moves her feet into a wider stance while replying to Cody in a serious tone, "Typical. How about instead we play tent stake with you being the stake and Tara pounding you into the ground with a giant earth hammer? That sounds like a fun game, doesn't it Tara?"


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 29, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty looks over at the attendant at the woman's question.  "Yea, that would be great if you could set it up for us.  What do we need to do to be able to use it, do we have to wear what they are wearing?" the girl asks, indicating Robin and Batgirl.

When Risk makes his joke, Kitty wrinkles her nose at him, it didn't look like she was the only one who didn't think it was funny, although Cassie was looking very offended by it.  "He's only a boy, you can't expect to him to rise above his handicap Cassie." Kitty jokes mischeiviously, her tail wagging slightly.


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 29, 2004)

*Superboy*

"Not to be mean, but I wouldn't feel right pounding you young ladies into paste, which is what's going to happen here if we go girls against boys," Superboy says with a shy grin.  "Kid Steel, an entire zoo, and Risk... it just wouldn't be fair."


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 29, 2004)

"You could just pull your punches or something, but I don't know if she actually meant fighting, I think any of you would be able to beat my butt, the worst fight I was ever in was my mom yelling at me, I wouldn't have any clue of what to do in a real one."  Kitty says nervously, wondering if Cassie had in fact meant an actual fight, she didn't want to let her new friend down, and getting pounded to paste by super-boy didn't sound very fun either.

"Maybe if you take it slow with me I can figure out what to do." she offered to Cassie, Tara, and Argent, sticking to the girl power vibe going on.


----------



## Elfy (Nov 29, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie crosses her arms over her chest and shifts her hips slightly forward and over to her right side in a feminine posture while she replies to Conner with a still serious expression, "I’m sure you actually believe that too. We’ll have to test your theory sometime, Conner, but we have a field trip to attend to soon and I doubt Nightwing would be too happy about having all you guys stuck in the infirmary."

She casts a friendly smile, and winks a playful eye, at Kitty to help ease the catgirl’s concerns while replying to her last remark, "Sure." She wasn’t planning on having a fight with Conner here and now; there would be plenty of time during the training exercises to pair her abilities off against his, although the completive side of her was anxious. She had trained some with Diana and the other Amazons of Paradise Island, after all, and felt her abilities brought her up to par with those of Conner’s, but only through a direct clash would she know for sure.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 29, 2004)

*Beast Boy*

Holding up his hand's "Did everyone remember their Ridilin this morning?...sheeesh"  He does throw a wink at Super Boy, Risk, and Wonder girl.  Putting his hands down he looks over to the attendant "Could you patch us in with the pool folks and then we'll head on down and play 'who has more cooties?'"


----------



## Elfy (Nov 30, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie turns slighty away and tilts her nose a bit up while she "Humphs." She retorts, "The boys are obviously the ones with the cooties."


----------



## Gideon (Nov 30, 2004)

*Garfield*

"Probably, I mean I could have a whole zoo of strange cooties!"  Assuming she patches us into the pool folks...

w/o visual
"Hey Guys, A bunch of us are gonna head over to one of the training rooms and um...train I guess.  You are welcome to come along.  I think we are gonna play some team games.  Possibly boy on girl action."


w/ visual
Beast Boy sees Starfire naked and his jaw just drops as his 15 year old mind manages to do every possible mental acrobatic move ever.  HE just sits there staring at the screen.


----------



## Keia (Nov 30, 2004)

OOC: Totally missed this post - sorry!



			
				Garth said:
			
		

> "*... I have heard that you where some kind of royalty on your homeworld? I was wondering... because I am something of a minor prince where I am from and all. Not that I expect anyone to treat me different or anything. I only telling you because I had heard something about it...*"




"Language and customs are the most difficult problems for since I have arrived,"  Starfire agreed.  She swam a circle in the water, her long tresses combined with the energy trail she left as she exerted herself.  Her voice was much quieter as she struggled with her emotions (which falshed plainly over her face . . . anger, worry, sadness).

"Yes, it is true that on my homeworld I am . . . was a princess," Starfire explained.  "I left Tamaran only at the request of my parents . . . there was a war . . . and a betrayal . . . I was attacked by our enemies and crashed here . . . on Earth . . . There is not much more to tell . . . at least not now."

"Enough talk about me," Starfire said, smiling again, "Tell me of your story, oh my prince."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 1, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:18am, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

Kicks, chops, blocks, flips, dodges, and strikes flash as the two fighters attempt to get an advantage over the other...
Batgirl, Attack roll total 24, and 29. First missed, second hit; chance to miss because of the dark 16, re-roll for Blind-Fighting 15! a miss.
Nightwing's attacks, first roll 24, second attack 29 a hit! Damage save for Batgirl 10 (below a 10 if you wish to spend a hero point to re-roll SOOO I will hold the rest of the description)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 1, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:18am, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

The attendant smiles at your 'antics' and says "*OK you are all set up on level 3, Training Room 3. NOTE that this is not a control room, and as you have no supervision I have to demand that you only use non-lethal force. I assume you have all tested out on this and know your limits. Here's your ID card. Note that I have set the walls and floor in this room are some of the strongest we have, and should be able to take up to Beta levels of physical and energy attacks. No earth in there, and there is no earth in there.*" she looks at Terra a with a slight smile….

[occ]except for Superboy, this is the first time any of you have ever heard of 'tested out on your limits" although Wondergirl would knows hers' also [/occ]


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 1, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:18am, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

Aqualad smiles easily and says "*Well I am no historian, but thousands of years ago my homeland was an island… a very powerful one at that. Magic and technology there where unmatched even by today's standard…but so was their arrogance. We destroyed our culture and the island sank into the sea. For a long time we struggled just to survive and eventually became masters of the sea. 10 years ago my father declared war with the surface world when their unrestricted pollution threatened to destroy us all over again. He battled with and was defeated by Superman, and swore to serve him for 100 years if the surface dwellers would stop their dumping. He now serves on Justice League as Aquaman, and my older sister was crowned Queen while he served here. I was curious about the dry lands and asked my father to serve with him, but the government made me come here first. I suppose it is not to bad, now that I am here.*"


----------



## Gideon (Dec 1, 2004)

*Garfield*

Beast Boy gives the rest of his class mates the kind of look that says "Limits?...This is trouble." and decides to wait to see if anyone else wants to take the lead.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 1, 2004)

"I uhh, I don't even know what all of my powers are, what do we have to do to get this testing out stuff done?  I have only been like this for like a day or two, can I still do this with everyone else?" the girl asks the attendant hopefully.  Her tail switches back and forth nervously, as she waits, expecting to be singled out from all the others.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Hawk*

As a commercial came up on the television, Hank stretched and took a  look around.  He had noticed a few of the others poke their heads into the room although he never noticed them leave.  He looked around once he realized how quiet it had become.  

"Where's everyone at?  They didn't leave without us, did they?"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 1, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:18am, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*

Cyborg shrugs and says "*Na we still have an hour and 38 minutes before we are suppose to go... right Red?*"

Red Tornado saying by the enternce looks over and nods his head "*That is correct Cyborg. Robin, and many of the students are at the Workshop also. If you would their locations I can access FRAME.*"


----------



## Radiant (Dec 1, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

This time she's reacting too slow and takes the hit.

no hero point this time.


----------



## Keia (Dec 1, 2004)

*Starfire*



			
				Aqualad said:
			
		

> *" . . . I was curious about the dry lands and asked my father to serve with him, but the government made me come here first. I suppose it is not to bad, now that I am here.*"




"The government can dictate what you as a prince has to do?" Starfire asked.  "That does not seem appropriate.  Are you not concerned that the government will continue to make demands of you?  There is much that I truly do not understand in this world.  For example, why have a pool of wate with no access to the sunlight?  Swimming is fine but it is much better combined with the sun's warmth, fresh air, and beautiful lifeguards that come and kiss you when you call for help."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 2, 2004)

*Raven*

Yesterday’s vision had had troubled Raven greatly, and her roommate's negative attitude weighed upon her.  To remedy this, she added a few additional meditation exercises to her morning regimen.

Feeling slightly less troubled, she emerged from the room that she shared with Terra, and began making her way though the hallways, with her hood down and a book in hand.  She wondered where the others were, and paused in the television room to see if anyone was there.  Perhaps their positive energy would help lighten her mood.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 2, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:20am, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

[occ] OK we are going to finish this [/occ]

...and Nightwing's kick stuns Batgirl causing her to stagger back a step and almost knocking her down...
Missed save by 8 with armor, Stunned and take a Stun hit

Conditions
Batgirl has 3 Stun hits
Nightwing has 1 Stun hit

Next round, Batgirl shakes off the affects but is still seeing stars when Nightwing comes on hard double kicking at her almsot to fast to see...
Attack roll 20, and 31. One miss, one hit. Damge save for Batgirl is _another 10!_ assuming if she does not spend another Hero Point, missing it again by ten and Stunned and takes another Stun Hit
...catching her with another hard kick.


Conditions
Batgirl has 4 Stun hits
Nightwing has 1 Stun hit

Seeing stars again, Batgirl does all she can to shake off the affects of Nightwings attacks, but again Nightwing presses the attack and does not let up. He says nothing and chops and kicks at Batgirl as fast as he can...
Attack roll 21, and 29. One miss one hit. Damge save for Batgirl, misses it by 3
...this time she is able to block and dodge out of part of the attack.

Conditions
Batgirl has 5 Stun hits
Nightwing 1 Stun

Gritting her teeth, she presses the attack back at Nightwing...
Attack roll totals 29, and 19. One hit, one miss. Darkness chance for miss, 6, hits. Damage save for Nightwing misses by 3, takes a Stun hit
...catching him onces acrosses his jaw. While he is able to get out of way of most of the chop, he grunts a bit with pain.
He follows it up with a knife fist and knee strike against Batgirl...
Attack roll 19 and 30, one miss, one hit. Damage save for Batgirl missing it by 4, takes another stun hit
...catching her with the knee strike it causes her to grunt and stagger but she remains on her feet.

Conditions
Batgirl has 6 Stun hits
Nightwing has 2 Stun hits

The blows continue to rain against the two...
Batgirl attack rolls 17 and 19, two misses.
Nightwing attack rolls 20 and 19, one hit, two misses
...buth neither can find an opening within the others defense.


Conditions
Batgirl has 6 Stun hits
Nightwing has 2 Stun hits

And the attacks continues...
Batgirl attack rolls 26 and 15, two misses.
Nightwing attack rolls 31 and 19, one hit, one miss. Batgirl damage save misses it by 7, Stunned and takes a Stun hit. Nightwing spends a "Villain (hero) Point" to gain Heroic Surge and surprise stirkes Batgirl 33 to hit, Damge save for Batgirl misses it by 16, KO!
...and with a sudden burst of speed, Nightwing double punches Batgirl and then spinkicks to his stomach! Batgirl staggers back and is then knocked out and onto the floor. 

A couple of moments later, when Batgirl wakes, Nightwing is wipping off his forhead and the lights are back on. He hands her a towel and says "*You are good Cassandra...better then I was at your age.*" He smiles easily. "*I wanted to see how long you would last but in the end, you were to good for that...*"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 2, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:18am, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "The government can dictate what you as a prince has to do?" Starfire asked.  "That does not seem appropriate.  Are you not concerned that the government will continue to make demands of you?  There is much that I truly do not understand in this world.  For example, why have a pool of wate with no access to the sunlight?  Swimming is fine but it is much better combined with the sun's warmth, fresh air, and beautiful lifeguards that come and kiss you when you call for help."




Aqualad laughs lighty and says "*I don't understand a lot of stuff here on the surface, but I lived and grew up deep under the waters of the sea, and there was little light there. It has its own beauty I suppose, but I grew up to be a warrior and had little time to 'enjoy' myself. 

"As for the government they have no say over me... but I wished to serve with my father in the Justice League Order someday. This is minor training to me but it is worth it*"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 2, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:20am, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Feeling slightly less troubled, she emerged from the room that she shared with Terra, and began making her way though the hallways, with her hood down and a book in hand.  She wondered where the others were, and paused in the television room to see if anyone was there.  Perhaps their positive energy would help lighten her mood.




There are three of the boys sitting in the TV room watching sports of somekind. The Red Tornado is standing near by, motionless... it is a little creepy.

Cyborg notices her and says "*Hello there. Not sure if we meet yesterday I'm Cyborg... or you can call me Vic. This here ugly mug is Hank and his brother Don. Don's ok but watch out for the lines from this other guy...*" he then goes back to watching something "*Denied!*"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Dec 2, 2004)

*Terra ... bored bored bored*



			
				ATTENDANT said:
			
		

> The attendant smiles at your 'antics' and says "*OK you are all set up on level 3, Training Room 3. ....  No earth in there, and there is no earth in there.*" she looks at Terra a with a slight smile….




*"Ah don't get it...  HOW are we supposed to be tested if we can't use our powers......  it's not very realistic -  there ain't no time that I wouldn't be able to power pound anyone with my earth control powers...  EARTH is always around.
Ferget it -  I don't wanna play yer stoopid raindeer games,  Ah know my powers just fine."*
Tara says as it seems to her this entire dumb training thing is being engineered against her...  Grumbling for a second she backs off and waits for everyone else.  
_just 'cause Bat-witch knows Batman er somethin' she gits special treatment over the rest of us...  Ah see how it is,  the rich git richer...  Ah'll be lucky to ever get to show what Ah can do with super-baby wanna-bees and all the sidekicks around here..._
Terra thought as she kicked the ground quietly beneath her...

changing the subject ...
*"...still boring...  Hey Green,  why don't we git outa here -  maybe go into town for a pizza and movie!!  I heard  'IT CAME FROM PLANET X part II'  is playin' at the cineplex!   
Let Nightwing cradle-rob Bat-babe in peace...  heheh..."*
Tara says nodding to Beast Boy, glancing over at Wondergirl and Argent  with an inviting smile...



[ooc:  what's the plan,  are we doing anything besides watching Batgirl train??]


----------



## Gideon (Dec 2, 2004)

*Garfield*

Garfield is a little uncomfortable with Terra's outburst for a second then easily smiles into it "Nix that Tara, I got my eyes on a sweet MP3 player that I just came into some money for.  Then we'll pizza.  I think it is time to head out to the mall anyway.  We'll have to rumble in the jungle later, when they find some dirt."  He looks at the boy on girl heavy weights waiting for their reaction.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 2, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Nightwing said:
			
		

> couple of moments later, when Batgirl wakes, Nightwing is wipping off his forhead and the lights are back on. He hands her a towel and says "You are good Cassandra...better then I was at your age." He smiles easily. "I wanted to see how long you would last but in the end, you were to good for that..."




She just lies on her back to catch her breath, she doesn't even attempt to stand up but just takes the towel and wipes her face. An instant later she flips back to her feet, a move that would have looked very cool if she wouldn't stagger and catch her breath from pain afterwards. 
Even though she tries her best not to let it show Cassandra's movements show her state pretty well. One hand clutches her stomach while the other rubs over a place of her jaw that will probably show a bad bruise tomorow.
She grinds her teeth to not make any noise, Cain would have beaten her up even worse for that, and staggers to the next wall to support herself.
"Not good enough. I was fighting like a child, din't see your moves in advance. There's no excuse for that."
She doesn't show much of an expression at all but sounds deadly serious as if she realy should have been able to anticapte the moves of a worldclass martial artist like Nightwing. The fact that this is completly ridiculous seems to pass by unnoticed. 
"Must train more."
Even trying her best she can't surpress a moan as she leans her bruised shoulder on the wall.
"...later..."
All the while she glances at Nightiwng, trying to read his thoughts from his body. She allready noticed that he is not easy to anticipate but she still doesn't get why he doesn't look angry at her failure at all.
Still he is very good at deception so she keeps her head down, still expecting some angry accusations.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 2, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:22am, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

[occ] Also note that Cassandra (Batgirl) got her Hero Point back[/occ]

Nightwing's easy smile never fads and he says "*Well hit the showers, we have a full day ahead of us still*" and then he heads into the mens room to clean up himself


----------



## Elfy (Dec 2, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie shifts from the haughty stance that she was giving the boys to a more relaxed stance and says to the attendant, "Yeah, what good is a training room where Tara isn’t able to use her earth powers? I guess we’ll just find something else fun to do then. Sorry for your trouble."

She looks to Tara with a smile, "'It Came from Planet X'…part two...huh? I guess I must have somehow missed part one," her smile lessens, "But I guess we aren’t supposed to leave the campus without a...chaperon...for this first week." She frowns while continuing, "I guess we’re stuck here. You’re right, Tara. It’s boring."

She gives the girls a friendly smile, mostly ignoring the guys since she's annoyed at them, and puts her thumbs in her front pockets while beginning to walk back towards the Residency at a medium pace, leaving whomever to do whatever.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 2, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:22am, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*



			
				Terra said:
			
		

> *"Ah don't get it...  HOW are we supposed to be tested if we can't use our powers......  it's not very realistic -  there ain't no time that I wouldn't be able to power pound anyone with my earth control powers...  EARTH is always around.
> Ferget it -  I don't wanna play yer stoopid raindeer games,  Ah know my powers just fine."*




The attendant seems shy at first but then replies "*Well the main training room will be online on Monday. That one will allow you all to use your powers. It has 'hard-light' technology and is huge... sorry that it is not ready yet, but we did not expect any of you to start training until then.*"


----------



## Radiant (Dec 2, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ] Also note that Cassandra (Batgirl) got her Hero Point back[/occ]
> 
> Nightwing's easy smile never fads and he says "*Well hit the showers, we have a full day ahead of us still*" and then he heads into the mens room to clean up himself




At last Cassandra manages to smile herself. 
"Thank you."
With that she hurries of to get a very cold shower.


----------



## Keia (Dec 2, 2004)

*Starfire*



			
				Aqualad said:
			
		

> "As for the government they have no say over me... but I wished to serve with my father in the Justice League Order someday. This is minor training to me but it is worth it[/b]"




"I, too, was trained to be a warrior first, then a princess,"  Starfire said, smiling at their similarities.  She continued, "Serving with your father is a noble task, and I wish you all the luck in completing your training here to move on to your goal."

The words made her think of _her_ task, and all thoughts of enjoying a long morning swim faded from her mind.  Starfire then burst out of the water, kicking in her flight.  She did several consecutive highspeed pirouettes spraying the water that still clung to her in all directions.  Starfire landed next to her clothes, grabbed a towel, and started drying off the little water that remained.

"Thank you for the excellent companionship, Garth," Starfire said while she was drying off.  "You have helped greatly in putting me at ease here at the Titan center."


----------



## Radiant (Dec 2, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

After hitting the showers Cassandra gets into fresh clohtes (not that it would make much of a difference, most of her things look very much the same) and goes back to the room she shares with Starfire. After taking a few minutes of rest she decides that some ice would be a good thing for her face and hurries down to get to the kitchen.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 3, 2004)

*Raven*



> There are three of the boys sitting in the TV room watching sports of somekind. The Red Tornado is standing near by, motionless... it is a little creepy.
> 
> Cyborg notices her and says "Hello there. Not sure if we meet yesterday I'm Cyborg... or you can call me Vic. This here ugly mug is Hank and his brother Don. Don's ok but watch out for the lines from this other guy..." he then goes back to watching something "Denied!"




"It is nice to meet you,"  Raven said, looking at each of them in turn.  She gave the Red Tornado a curious glance, before edging closer to the others.

She stood there for a long moment, watching the game on the television.  She could not identify the sport that they were playing, but that was not surprising.  "What are you watching?"  she asked at last.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 3, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:22am, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

Aqualad continues swimming but replies to Starfire "*I very much enjoyed talking with you also. We are both outsiders I would say... we will just have to look out and help each other*"


----------



## Elfy (Dec 3, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie hadn’t really looked over the campus much after arriving, having nearly gone straight up to her room after her arrival in order to unpack her belongings, and, as she nears the Residency, she pauses for a brief moment while deciding to herself.oO("_No time like the present._") She then goes about promenading around the complex and while looking it over.

Soon, she finds a nice out of the way tree that has no direct line of site by any windows from the nearby buildings, doesn’t have any electronic surveillance cameras or other such privacy invaders, and has as a reasonable degree of other foliage to shield against the prying eyes of others as well. She then sits down against the base of the tree, folding her arms up back behind her head so that her head rests on her forearms behind her, and sits there up against the tree with one leg pulled partial towards herself and the other extended fully out while admiring the natural beauty around her and the puffy white clouds high up in the blue sky. She closes her eyes and enjoys the peace and quiet as light breeze blows and rustles the locks of her blonde hair about.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 3, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 9:22am, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*

Cyborg says "*College basketball... right now it is the Gotham and Tennessee-Martin. Both have pretty good teams this year. I was going to Gotham State myself... before the accident. Oh well, spilled milk and all. I hear that Central City has a pretty good team also, maybe they will give us passes to the Blackjack Stadium when they are in town next…*"

The two brothers seem to be in a private conversation and ignore the two others there. Red Tornado is still staring off into space...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 3, 2004)

*Raven*

"College basketball," Raven repeated thoughtfully.  She watched the game for a few moments more, before saying, "They are endeavoring to score goals by throwing that ball through the basket?"

Once again, she looked at each of the boys in turn.  She took a few moments to examine the silent Red Tornado.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 3, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 10:38am, Oct 30th 2004*

[occ] I am advancing the time up a bit to move the game a long to the next part. BUT if you have any other activities you want to take part in you can[/occ]

As some of the students leave the *Workshop*, the others are then when Nightwing comes up to inquire what they are up to. Nothing harsh, he seems honestly curious about each student...

As Raven, Cyborg, Hank and Don watch the game, Red Tornado speaks up "*Excuse my rudeness students. I have to get going...*" and then he leaves the *Residency*. A short time later, Batgirl returns and goes up to her room. Returning in a few moments, Raven can see that she has a fairly bruised up face and is walking a bit stiffly. 

No one bothers Wondergirl while she sits in the shade of the cool, yet pleasant morning. 

Nothing else much happens when those students outside notice two large passenger vans pull up in front of the *Administration*. Two staffers where driving them, but they leave shortly thereafter.

Around 10:40am or so, Nightwing and Red Tornado start rounding up the students for today field trip and shopping at the mall. Each student is also given a Gold American Express card that they explain has $500 a month allotments on. They may spend the money as they wish (so long as abiding all laws) or save it, as it will accrue.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 3, 2004)

Vic Stone said:
			
		

> Cyborg says "*College basketball... right now it is the Gotham and Tennessee-Martin. Both have pretty good teams this year. I was going to Gotham State myself... before the accident. Oh well, spilled milk and all. I hear that Central City has a pretty good team also, maybe they will give us passes to the Blackjack Stadium when they are in town next…*"




Hank looked at Vic as he explained a little about the game.  "Yeah they are all pretty good.  Hey, I never thought about perks!"  He looked around as if he expected Nightwing to just appear since he had a question.  

He looked at Red Tornado and spoke loudly.  "Hey Red!  Can we score tickets to any of the area games?"



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> "College basketball," Raven repeated thoughtfully. She watched the game for a few moments more, before saying, "They are endeavoring to score goals by throwing that ball through the basket?"Once again, she looked at each of the boys in turn.




Hank glanced between Raven and the screen.  Her interest was enough to make him her instant sports tutor (at least in his mind).  He pointed out what was happenening on the screen and what that meant.  He also had a lot to say about what they did right or wrong.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 3, 2004)

Kitty accepts the American Express card gratefully, putting it in her beat up sweathirt's pouch pocket along with her own wallet, she had all the money in it that she possessed, a wopping total of $1,600, her lifesavings now that she couldn't go home anymore, she had taken it from her bank intending to deposit it at a bank close to the school, _If they are going to give me an allowance though, I can use my money now and buy some new clothes, and just save the later stuff as they give it, I guess, _the girl thought to herself, her tail idly swaying side to side.  With that plan firmly in place, the girl heads on over to the vans, seeing which one Cassie, Toni, and Tara go to and making sure to stand nearest to it.

"So what are you guys going to buy with your money?  I have to do a lot of clothes shopping since these are all I have, and they aren't doing to well.  Hey...um," she starts, hesitantly, "would you guys, like want to help me do my shopping? I haven't ever gotten a full wardrobe all at once before and I could use your opinions on stuff."


----------



## Radiant (Dec 3, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

Cassandra goes down to the kitchen and gets herself a bag of ice. She briefly looks at the crowd gathering around the televesion but it is far to big for her taste. Silently she just vanishes, moving through the house without a sound. She spends the time till they leave in her room, training the attacks she missed against Nightwing despite the fact it hurts like hell.

Once they gather for the field trip she looks a lot better but her eye is still turning blue and her moves are just a bit of.
Looking at the credit card as if it might bite her Cassandra puts it away.
She tries to picture something she could do with it but nothing comes to mind. 
Still it's a tool that might be usefull so she keeps it. Once Hawk arrives she gives him a soft smile and joins him and Dove.
"Should have watched TV with you."


----------



## Elfy (Dec 3, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie, having put normal clothing on top of her Wonder Girl suit, and hidden her lasso upon her person, joins up with the other girls after receiving her allotment card and stowing it away on her person. She offers a friendly smile to the other girls, and even gives Garfield a bit of one as well, having mostly gotten past his earlier 'boy on girl action' remark that she found somewhat annoying at the time since she was already annoyed by Cody and Conner’s remarks prier. Still, she thinks that Garfield’s a bit funny.

She waits around with the currently gathered girls while the group begins to gather for their fieldtrip. She smiles warmly as she looks into the eyes of the pert-eared catgirl and listens to her talk. Something...about the new girl just feels pleasing when she is around her, although she’s not sure what it is about the barely known girl that she takes comfort in. Perhaps it’s her openness and desire to be liked by other people. Perhaps it’s something more.

Cassie replies to Kitty’s first question, "I’m not sure. Probably some clothes." She pushes a lock of hair away from her eyes that had fallen in the way as she continues to look warmly towards Kitty. As Kitty asks about her helping her do her clothing shopping, Cassie replies, "Sure. Sounds fun." She eyes Kitty’s tail and the looks back into her eyes while smiling and saying, "It seems like you’ll need a little custom tailoring though." She pauses a moment and grins while saying to Kitty, "You’re tail’s cute. It’s funny watching it move around."


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 3, 2004)

*Arsenal: Dorm Rooms 10:42 am*

Roy laid there blissfully...He stirred momentarily as something nagged at his subconsious. He quickly pushed it aside as he rolled over and achieved a new level of comfort, letting out an inaudible sigh as he did. 

Suddenly his eyes shot open..."Oh crud....." Roy vaulted out of bed, pausing only once to glance at the ruin that used to be his alarm clock. He quickly tried to get ready. _He said 11 you can still make it._ He thought to himself as he tried almost in vain to get dressed, brush his hair and his teeth at the same time. "Crud, crud, crud..." could be heard echoing down the halls.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 3, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven listens attentively as Hank explains the game to her, nodding occasionally in understanding.  The game concept did not seem overly difficult; but she did wonder why the players had to be so tall n order to participate.

At last, it is time for their shopping trip.  Raven accepts the American Express card with a nod of thanks, though she wondered if there was anything at the mall that she actually needed.  She started to move toward the other girls, when she noticed the Bagtgirl.  Remembering how bruised up she had been, she approached her instead.  "Are you well?"


----------



## Gideon (Dec 3, 2004)

*Beast Boy*

Returning Cassies smile when she come up to the group he then returns his focus to the BANK of TEEN SUPER-POWER cards being passed out "Ipod here i come!" Beast Boy exclaims upon receiving his American Express card.  "Does anyone know a place at the mall that I can get a super suit, I left my last one in Tanzania."  Smiling at his own joke, Garfield will make small talk about what each member is buying and never stop moving around.


----------



## Keia (Dec 3, 2004)

*Starfire*

Starfire thanked Garth again for his help as she toweled off and dressed.  She wore cut-off jean shorts, a white tee shirt, and sneakers.  Starfire's long hair cascaded down her shoulders and back.  She returned to the cafeteria for food to start her day, then met with others for the trip to the mall.  

"The mall . . . "  Starfire looked around at those going to the mall, specifically looking for Robin.  If she finds him, she will ask him her question, otherwise it will be directed to ayn and everyone. 

"I am unfamiliar with making purchases at 'the mall,' "  Starfire explained.  "I believe I will require some assistance . . . and perhaps some pizza."


----------



## Radiant (Dec 3, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Raven listens attentively as Hank explains the game to her, nodding occasionally in understanding.  The game concept did not seem overly difficult; but she did wonder why the players had to be so tall n order to participate.
> 
> At last, it is time for their shopping trip.  Raven accepts the American Express card with a nod of thanks, though she wondered if there was anything at the mall that she actually needed.  She started to move toward the other girls, when she noticed the Bagtgirl.  Remembering how bruised up she had been, she approached her instead.  "Are you well?"




Between all these loud and colorfull people Cassandra hasn't had much time to notice Raven yet. Before she answers she spends a far to long time to stare at her as if she would examine a dangerous animal. 
"Yes."
She looks a bit confused since she has no idea why anyone should ask about her condition and she can't guess Raven's (or anyone else's for that matter...) intentions.


----------



## kid A (Dec 3, 2004)

*Dove*

Don relaxed as he sat watching the game with his brother and Vic.  He was ready to go on the trip whenever everyone else was ready.  When Nightwing passed out the credit cards, he accepted it with a polite "Thank you," and returned to his seat with the others.

As Raven entered, he called out to her, "Hey!  Raven!  Are you feeling any better?"

When Cassandra entered the room, looking black and blue, he jumped up out of his chair.  "Oh my god!  Cassandra, are you alright?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 3, 2004)

"Chill, Beastie," Superboy says, holding the rambunctious teen still for a few seconds.  "Watching you run around is giving me a headache."

"We're not even gonna have time to hit a mall, remember - we're going to a museum.  Unless we're gonna pool our money for a statue, we're outta luck today."


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 3, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

"Thank's Cassie, you and Wonder Woman have both been really nice to me, even though you guys really don't know me.  Its nice to have friends that are big and strong." she says grinning at the other girl.  At the first mention of her tail, Kitty drops it back out of site behind as much as she can.  When it became clear that she wasn't being teased about it, but being complimented on it instead, Kitty smiled tenatively and her tail went back to its wagging as if it had a mind of its own.

"I hadn't even thought about that." She says eyes wide about the tailoring suggestion, _I hope I have enough money to buy stuff and get it tailored too, _she thought worriedly, before brushing it off,  she didn't have to get every thing now, she could use her next few month's allowances too, she'd just need to save more of it down the road.  "I hope I find a good tailor, I don't wawnt the hole for my tail to be to big or I'll wind up mooning everyone." she jokes.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 3, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie continues conversing with Kitty while waiting with the girl majority. She smiles as Kitty mentions her mentor and replies, "Diana’s nice - a good teacher and a friend. She’s like an older sister to me, but sometimes she comes off as a bit 'high and mighty'. I imagine that Conner feels the same way about Superman." She eyes Conner for a brief moment as he verbally responds to Garfield’s over enthusiasm.

She looks back at Kitty and continues, "Strength is useful, but so are grace, wisdom, and charm," and winks at a playful eye at Kitty before continuing, "I don’t believe you’ll have any problems finding new friends here."

As Kitty jests about her exposed bottom, Cassie puts a comforting hand on Kitty’s shoulder and gently squeezes while reassuringly saying, "Don’t worry. I’m sure we’ll be able to get you outfitted without having any...wardrobe malfunction incidents." She eyes the boys intently for a moment then looks back to Kitty with a warm smile.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 3, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

"Diana was telling me that where she, and I guess, where you are from, that if your not a couple of centuries old that everyone considers you a child... is that true?  Are you from there too?  What's it like there?" Kitty asks excitedly of the Amazon girl.

At Cassie paying her all of the compliments, Kitty's face turns pink, "You guys are more graceful and beautiful then I could ever be, I'm just a girl that got stuck with cat ears.  I heard that Diana was even a princess."  she says, watching the taller girl intently.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 3, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie continues to smile at the excitable catgirl as she slides her hand off of her shoulder down onto her own hip, shifting into a feminine posture as she does, and then replies, "I’m not from Themyscira; I've spent time there though. I have a normal mom; she’s an archeologist studying ancient Greece. It’s really nice there though and I really enjoyed being there with the Amazons. My mom’s not too thrilled about things though."

She continues, still smiling warmly to Kitty, "You’re cute. Diana is the only daughter of Queen Hippolyte. So, yeah, she’s a Princess, and yeah, the Amazons don’t age like normal people do; so we're like young children in their eyes."


----------



## Radiant (Dec 3, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> Don relaxed as he sat watching the game with his brother and Vic.  He was ready to go on the trip whenever everyone else was ready.  When Nightwing passed out the credit cards, he accepted it with a polite "Thank you," and returned to his seat with the others.
> 
> As Raven entered, he called out to her, "Hey!  Raven!  Are you feeling any better?"
> 
> When Cassandra entered the room, looking black and blue, he jumped up out of his chair.  "Oh my god!  Cassandra, are you alright?"




"Yes."
More interest in her condition. Even more confusing. Cassandra doesn't get what's going on but she's far too sure of herself to get intimidated by the situation. Her arms tense up a bit as she consider that they might be trying to find any weakness to exploit but it seems unlikely so to her so she stay relaxed otherwise.
Since Dove looks real concerned she tries to think of something that might calm him. Not that she's good with that.
"By tomorow I can fight at full capacity again."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 3, 2004)

*Raven*



> Between all these loud and colorfull people Cassandra hasn't had much time to notice Raven yet. Before she answers she spends a far to long time to stare at her as if she would examine a dangerous animal.
> "Yes."
> She looks a bit confused since she has no idea why anyone should ask about her condition and she can't guess Raven's (or anyone else's for that matter...) intentions.




Raven's eyes never left Cassandra's face as the other girl examined her; her gaze was steady and calm.  At Cassandra's words, she nods slightly.  "Good.  You appeared to be injured when I saw you in the hallway earlier.  I am glad that you are well."



> As Raven entered, he called out to her, "Hey! Raven! Are you feeling any better?"




She turned, then, to look at Don.  "I am well.  I appologize if my... behavior startled anybody."


----------



## Radiant (Dec 3, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Raven's eyes never left Cassandra's face as the other girl examined her; her gaze was steady and calm.  At Cassandra's words, she nods slightly.  "Good.  You appeared to be injured when I saw you in the hallway earlier.  I am glad that you are well."
> 
> 
> 
> She turned, then, to look at Don.  "I am well.  I appologize if my... behavior startled anybody."




_Self-assured. Probably quite capable. Probably a bit wired._
Just like the people she used to know. She smiles briefly and nods before Raven turns away.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 4, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 10:52am, Oct 30th 2004,*

Nightwing, dressed in gray causal clothing and black sweater and Red Tornado (dressed similarly and wearing a hat, although his red skin still sticks out like a sore thumb) come out of the Administration building. Nightwing speaks loud enough for the milling teens to hear him "*Ok people, pile into the vans. Lets not have more then ten students in any one ok? John* (patting Red Tornado on the back) *and myself will be driving. We are going to the Gedde Museum of Natural History and Science first. We will be there maybe an hour, just want to show you some of good things about the city and states. As we don't want to spend all day there, I am going to ask you to stick together then. After that we will be hit the mall, and then we are going to let you run loose for the next three hours... please try and keep the damage to a minimum level. Oh yea just as a side note, you Amix cards are a bit more advanced that you might guess, they will act as communicators within a mile or so of each other, so when it is time to leave the mall I will be calling you all.*"  

Before anyone starts moving towards them, Impulse is sitting in the front seat of the first van (the one Nightwing is planning on driving) "*Shotgun...*" he says with a smile.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 4, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

After Nightwing makes his announcement, Cassie says to Kitty, whom she was still conversing with when the announcement happened, "Well. I guess it’s that time," and then to the other nearby girls, "Come on girls; let’s go *shopping*." She smiles cheerfully and then turns and goes to whichever van seems be drawing in the least annoying boys. She enters the chosen van, going into the back seating, and sits down so that there is enough room for one of the other girls to sit between her and that side’s row window.

She relaxes, sinking back into the seating, and puts her arm up over and across the top of the back of the seat. She sits there, waiting patiently for the group to settle in and to get under way.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 4, 2004)

*Garfield*

Looking at Cassie and hearing the more references to girls Beast Boy just shakes his head.  _Did her horoscope say this morning 'Hate boys' or something, jeez._ "Well, I can't sit in the same van as big red there, it'll look like a christmas parade."  Garfield says over to Tara smiling.  He gives her the arm wave that universally means 'come on' and heads over to Nightwings van.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 5, 2004)

Kitty follows Cassie into the van, taking the window seat.  She studies the credit card curiously, looking for what made it different then normal ones.  She even brought her nose to it, sniffing at it.  Finally she puts it away and looks out the window towards the other van to see who was getting in that one.  She wasn't sure who she wanted in her van, she hadn't even met all of the students yet.

"Uh...I kinda guess I can understand why the amazons need to live along time, but uh...are they like the stories about amazons, do they all hate men and just kidnap them for..you know..." she asks Cassie, her cheeks going pink.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Hawk*

Hank walked over to join the others and noticed Cassandra looking a little battered and bruised.  "Geeze!  I'd hate to see the other guy.  C'mon, I want to get some good seats for the ride."  He motioned for Don to follow as he made his way to Nightwing.  He took his new credit card and rolled his eyes at the description of the museum.

"Hey Don," he whispered to his brother.  "Natural history, is that like dinosaurs and indians or is it all science stuff?"

He followed the crowd out to the vans and climbed into one behind Garfield.  "Hey salad head, you mind if I grab the back seat?"  He looked around for Risk and Cyborg, as he got into the van.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 5, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie watches the frisky-tailed catgirl as she sits down beside her, her arm still resting atop the back of the seat that Kitty settles into, and then leans close to Kitty to trade whispers with her, "Is my arm bothering you? Hmmm?" She giggles slightly and whispers, "Oooooh. That." She smiles and continues to trade whispers with Kitty, "Welllll. I don’t know the exact details, but...Themyscira is an island hidden away by magical mists of concealment. Males are forbidden to set foot on the island and are met with hostile arms if they somehow make it through the mists. Amazon law is pretty strict."

She pauses a moment to let her words settle in and then continues whispering with Kitty, "The Amazons are proud warriors, and, in the distant past, they didn’t hate men, but...they were betrayed and enslaved by their male allies. They suffered many hardships at the hands of their capturers. I’m sure you can imagine. They eventually managed to escape their enslavement, slaying many of their enslavers as they did, and then they left to claim their own island. Themyscira. I believe the sea god Poseidon cleared a path from Greece all the way through to Themyscira by parting a path though the ocean and guiding them there. The magical mists are maintained by the Greek Gods. With the exception of Diana, all of the Amazons living on Themyscira are from back then. Diana is the only child to have been born on Themyscira since the Amazon’s claimed it centuries ago. I’m not sure of the circumstances. That’s all I know of their history."

She again pauses a moment to let things settle in, and then continues whispering with Kitty while watching her reaction, "I’m sure it doesn’t take much imagination to figure out that romantic girl-girl relationships are the norm there."


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 5, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty shrugs, Cassie's arm behind her back didn't bother her, to animals touch is part of building relationships of all kinds, even with humans.  Even solitary animals crave touch, simple closeness is comforting to most animals, and so it was with Kitty as well, sort of a securrity blanket.  "No no, its fine Cassie." she says leaning back in the seat,  her head turned so that she can watch Cassie as the other girl tells her about the Amazons.

"Thats horrible, I can see why they wouldn't want any men on their island.  I can't believe that Diana is soo old, she doesn't even look as old as my mom."  the cat-girl says wide-eyed.  When the amazon girl talks about the saphic romances on the island,  Kitty only shrugged, she wasn't weirded out or anything, it wasn't any big deal to her either way.  "I guess that makes sense, I don't think there is anything wrong with it or anything." she replied honestly wondering why he other girl had brought it up.  Curiosity may have killed the cat, but Kitty couldn't help but wonder what exactly Cassie had done while she was on the island.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 5, 2004)

*Arsenal; The Residency 10:54 am*

Roy was still tucking his shirt in as he ran through the halls of the residency. He wasn't sure where they were supposed to meet, but he figured out front would be the first place to check than the cafeteria. _Nightwing did say 11 didn't he?_ Roy thought to himself as he rounded the corner.

OOC: I am going to leave it up to you if Roy 'just makes it' or 'just misses' the van and I will play off from there.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 5, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Feeling that her impromptu retelling of Amazonian history has sufficiently sated the group’s inquisitive new member’s curiosity for the moment, Cassie smiles and shifts back over more into her own seat, leaving her arm where it lies resting over the back of Kitty’s seat since its presence there doesn’t seem to be bothering the catgirl any, and looks forward. She sits there casually as she waits for the group to get situated and for the two vans full of eager mall shoppers to get underway. She wasn’t particularly looking forward to the Museum tour, but she really hadn’t anything better to do either, and it was the only way to get to go to the mall and do some shopping without breaking the campus confinement directive that Nightwing issued shortly after the group’s arrival to the campus - at least for the first week until the ban is lifted.

Unlike her archaeologist mother, she wasn’t particularly interested in the relics of the past. After all, the Themyscira Amazons had actually been alive back then in ancient Greece and had even made some of the recovered ancient Greek relics that are displayed in some of the world’s major museums. Looking at such antiquities simply couldn’t compare to actually being able to spend time with people that had actually been alive back then and listening to their first hand recollections of that long past era. She found that she particularly enjoyed the tales of the battles that the Amazon’s had partaken in and the tales of Grecian mythology, much of which actually did happen even though the tales have become distorted though the passing centuries. She enjoyed learning the Amazonian ways as much as she did listening to tales of the past, and it has changed her outlook in many ways.

She looks over to Kitty with a cheerful expression evident on her face for a moment while thinking.oO("_I wonder what is it about Kitty that I like so much. I mean...I only just met her a little while ago and already I really like her; it’s so pleasant to be near her. I guess she just has a really likeable nature._") She chucks briefly as she continues thinking.oO("_It's funny; Tara and Kitty are opposite poles of a charisma magnet - Tara pushes people away from her and Kitty pulls people towards her,_") and then she looks forward again.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 5, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 10:52am, Oct 30th 2004, in front of Administration*

As the vans fill up (looking like boys with Nightwing and the girls with Red Tornado), Nightwing starts up the vehicle when he notices that Arsenal is not there yet. He gets out and heads over to the *Residency* building. Just as he is opening the front down, just as Roy is rushing downstairs. 

"*Did we wake you?*" Nightwing says with a slight smile. "*Well here's your Amix, come on we need to get going*"

Once again, everyone all loaded up, the vans pull out of the *TITAN* campus and head into the downtown of *Central City*. Within 20 minutes, the vans pull up in from of a very large building that takes up almost two city blocks. It is five blocks at its highest with two large marble lions flanking the entrance. The students pile out of the vans and Nightwing and Red Tornado direct them up to the main doors. An older man, dressed in a gray business suit greets them at the door. 

"*Welcome, welcome ladies and gentlemen. My name is Dr. Michael Thomas, and I am the current director here of the Museum of Natural History and Science and your guide today. We are very honored to host you all here today, let me assure you. Now first off, we have the bones of a Tyrannosaur Rex recovered from Gato Grande hills to the east of town. 

"Today I thought we would to the Native American and early Settlers and look over some of the attractions and displays that we have there. It also includes the new Myths and Legends of Early America branch that we open just last week.

"Now are there any questions?*"


----------



## Gideon (Dec 5, 2004)

*Beast Boy*

"Do you have any pictures or videos of a T-rex at his work?"  Beast Boy pipes up at the mention of the T-Rex exhibit.  "Or do you have more fossils or displays of other creatures from back then?  That would be awesome."  Garfield seems pretty excited about the displays probably because he can turn into animals and Dinosaurs are pretty rawkin animals...but that is just a guess


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 5, 2004)

"Early America, Beastie - best you're getting today is a buffalo," Superboy quips.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 5, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Hank walked over to join the others and noticed Cassandra looking a little battered and bruised.  "Geeze!  I'd hate to see the other guy.  C'mon, I want to get some good seats for the ride."  He motioned for Don to follow as he made his way to Nightwing.  He took his new credit card and rolled his eyes at the description of the museum.
> 
> "Hey Don," he whispered to his brother.  "Natural history, is that like dinosaurs and indians or is it all science stuff?"
> 
> He followed the crowd out to the vans and climbed into one behind Garfield.  "Hey salad head, you mind if I grab the back seat?"  He looked around for Risk and Cyborg, as he got into the van.




"Why?"
Cassandra points at nightwing as she asks the question, not getting what Hank means (again...). She follows him into the Van. During the whole drive she divides her attention mostly between the city around them and the van itself, or more how Nightwing drives it. Something else she can't do so she allready tries to memorize everything. 

at the Museum of Natural History and Science :
In this case Cassandra looks as bored with Hank with the museum. Mostly because she has not idea what it is for or what Tywhatever-Rex is that the green boy is so excited about. But they're not in it yet and if Nightwing thinks they should see it he probably has a reason. Maybe they are here to fight that ...-rex thing....


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 5, 2004)

*Museum of Natural History and Science, 11:34am, Oct 30th 2004, outside*

A black van with tinted windows pulls up across the street and down the block from where the two students vans are parked. Inside are two men dressed in causal clothing, jackets and dark sunglasses. 

The passenger pulls a cellphone from his jacket, pushes a button and rising it to his ear he says "*Subject has arrived at Alpha point. Orders?…. Understood*" he then turns the phone off and puts it back in his pocket.

The driver glances at him, and the passenger says "*We are to obverse, and if need be delay them… they will be ready as Omega point in 93 minutes. I will go inside and watch, remain here in case the subject slips by me…*"

The passenger then gets out of the van and heads for the Museum…


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 5, 2004)

*Museum of Natural History and Science, 11:34am, Oct 30th 2004*

Dr. Michael Thomas smiles down at Garfield and says "*Oh course there are a number of pictures of the T-baby as we call him here, they are right there at the base if you wanted to look at it quickly. We can spend a couple of minutes looking that over before we get started with the tour.*"

He then leads them to the large T-Rex skeleton. There is a computer interaction touch-screen monitor that talks about the 'History and Life of Dinosaurs' along with a number of large pictures and muscles, etc. that talk most of the king of the dinosaurs. 

A few people have started to glances at the group with a bit of surprise… mostly at Cyborg's half cyber-face, Cat's Eyes tail and rather large ears, Beast Boy's, Red Tornado's and Argent's skin color. Nothing like panic, just a bit of curiosity and maybe a little awe and wonder…

Dr. Thomas then leads the group into the *Native American and early Settlers* wing of the Museum, which is up one flight of stairs, and looks to take up about half this floor! Dr. Thomas seems very excited talking about the Native American art and artifacts that they have in the collect. A side wing is about the early non-native settlers who first came to the *Central City* valley, the first being Spanish looking for fabled lost cities of gold and eternal youth. 

There are models of people, in various traditional garb with tools and in different setting. There are displays of artifacts and tools and clothing that was worn at different times in the past. And yes there are many models (or stuffed) of animals that were native to this area for the last 10 to 20,000 years ago… Wolves, Bison, Bear, Giant Plains Sloth, Elk and Deer, a huge number of birds and fish from the local streams.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 5, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie casually gets out of the van that she was riding in upon arrival without saying much of anything and doesn’t really have any initial questions when the museum’s curator asks upon being introduced to them, so she just walks along with the other touring students at the back of their peculiar group beside Kitty with her hands pushed in the front pockets of her pants so that her thumbs are left hanging out of them. She doesn’t seem particularly interested in anything that their tour guide brings up, but tries to not look too uninterested so as not to offend the vested tour guide that’s showing them about the museum and explaining things to them as he moves them along through the displayed exhibits. She watches Kitty’s reactions to the various exhibits, wondering if her charismatic new companion actually likes this sort of thing, and occasionally smiles as the catgirl’s tail frolics about seemingly with a mind of its own and her furry ears wiggle about in reaction to the various sounds happening around them.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 6, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty gets out of the van gingerly, conscious of all of the people staring at her, even if she wasn't the only person who stood out, she was new enough at it to feel like everyone really was staring at her.  She did her best to sink into the group with Cassie, trying to hide from all of the looks.

Kitty didn't have any real use for the majority of the musuesm, it was all old stuff, and old was boring.  That was until she came across the preserved animals, especially the cats.  She sniffed at the wild cats curiously, studying there form, wondering exactly how much alike she and the mountain lions truly were.  when the group came to the wolves, she let out a soft hiss and her ears flattened agains her head in alarm.  Even her tail stood on end, and she stayed on the balls of her feet around the exhibit.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 6, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie observes the others in her group as she walks along with them from exhibit to exhibit and notices that the majority of them seem less than thrilled to be here, except perhaps for Garfield, who seems to be reasonably enjoying himself. Then again, he seems to be the type of person that has fun no matter what it is that he is doing, even if his humor is a bit corny sometimes.

She smiles and seems a mildly amused as she observes Kitty’s reactions around the feline exhibit. When Kitty seems spooked around the canine exhibit though, she moves close behind Kitty and gently puts her hands on the backs of Kitty’s shoulders in an attempt to bring a degree of comfort to the skittish girl. So as not to interrupt the tour guide, she leans over against Kitty, close to her ear, and whispers reassuring to her, "Don’t worry Kitty. I pretty sure they won’t come alive and attack us. I can tell you’re not a fan of dogs. I’m not either; the barking and howling noises they make hurts my ears." She smiles at Kitty, then let’s her supporting hands slide down off of Kitty’s shoulders so as to not impede her motions. She continues walking alongside Kitty and the others as the tour drags on from one exhibit to another.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 6, 2004)

*Museum of Natural History and Science, 12:01am, Oct 30th 2004*

As the tour continues, Argent seems a bit nervous by the attention she is getting and also hangs around Cat's Eyes or behind Risk. 

Aqualad is interested in the different weapons and tactics of the Native Americans of the area, asking a few questions (stuff like "*What was the name of their great war leader*", "*How many warriors did the Philka have at their height?*", "*What tactics did they use against their enemies*" and "*Did they enslave those they defeated or kill them outright? I have heard of some surface dwellers that took the heads of those they killed, did these tribes follow this tradition?*"). 

Cyborg is bored but tries not to show it, and chats with Hank and Don about what they want to do at the mall.

Impulse disappears for about five minutes and comes back, telling Wondergirl "*Hey they have a whole wing of Impressionist and Pointillism art... you ever seen Pointillism? It where the paint with hundreds if not thousands of dots! Can you believe it? Anyway there is also a wing on the history of flight. That was pretty cool. I've already seen everything in this Museum... what we doing next?*"

Risk does his best to be 'normal' around Wondergirl... he looks a bit shy about something. He does joke with Cyborg and Arsenal every now and again about minor things that catch his fancy ("*I see these people ate a lot of buffalo... right about now I could eat one... when are we getting to the mall I'm starving...*")

Nightwing moves though the different groups, talking with everyone at least a little bit. He does seem to come back to Batgirl more often then not to see if she has any question about anything.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 6, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven emerges from the van, and brings the hood of her cloak up to obscure most of her face.  She is silent throughout the tour, observing the people around her and their emotions as much as the objects on display.  She is aware of Kitty's nervousness, and concentrates on not allowing the negative emotions to get to her.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 6, 2004)

*Beast Boy*

Beast Boy is very interested in the various animals.  Looking at each dangerous and exciting figure closely.  Garfield tries to place every bit of detail into his mind making sure he can  call the image fully into his imagination.  As he examines each exhibit murmers of excitement can be heard.  "Look at this guys teeth, they must be the size of my arm."  "The day I need to be a sloth is the day I change my skin to purple."  "Too bad you didn't last, you might have been my long lost brother."


----------



## Elfy (Dec 6, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie seems in a particularly cheerful mood, though her good mood seems to have much less to do with the museum tour than it does with being around Kitty, and she isn’t bothered at all by the attention that her group garners from the other museum goers, but she understands that some of other girls are more conscientious about standing out in a crowd. She is genuinely surprised that Toni is one of them though; her impressions of her roommate thus far were that she was an outgoing girl and wouldn’t be so easily intimidated by having the eyes of others focused on her. She gently puts a comforting hand on the nervous girl’s shoulder and smiles at her, trying to provide the other girl with some degree of morale support in order to help her do away with her current nervousness. After giving Toni a caring morale boost, she slides her hand back off her roommate’s shoulder and turns her attention back to her frisky, newfound companion’s actions.

As Bart suddenly appears near her, giving her a slight startle, and rapidly spurts out a long string of phonemes that were probably words and sentences, she just smiles slightly at him and nods her head up and down ever so slightly so that she looks as if she understood what he just said to her. When he looks at her like he is waiting for an answer to a question, she just shrugs slightly, hoping that it suffices for an answer to whatever it was that he was babbling to her so enthusiastically about.

As for Cody and the majority of the other boys, she mostly ignores them, having already cataloged many of them into the 'typical male' category. As for Nightwing, she merely gives him a quick nod to acknowledge his words and to get him to move on to someone else as soon as possible.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 6, 2004)

*Museum of Natural History and Science, 12:48am, Oct 30th 2004*

The tour continues for another 30 or so minutes but finally it seems to be wrapping up. Dr. Thomas starts leading you towards the main exit talking about something with Red Tornado, the rest of the students just tagging along by now (although Aqualad seems to still be interested or maybe it is just his emotions don't change enough to really notice). 

Nightwing finally says "*OK lets' get back in the vans people, and we are off to the Mall. If you want lunch, you can get something there or head off and do whatever you want for the those three hours.*"

And so the students are back in the van and off to the 'fun'… again the city rolls by and does not really stand out to anyone. The only snag is there was a stalled vehicle on the *Central Bridge* that ties up traffic for a bit and getting you to the mall closer to 1pm then Nightwing thought. 

The *Central City Mall* is a huge somewhat square building, with three levels and almost two city blocks long. There is a 12-screen movie on the third floor, a huge food court with almost every type of food that you could imagine. and at least a hundred stores. I teenager dream! Well at least some teenagers…

Nightwing steps out of the van and says "*OK enjoy yourselves people. We meet back here in three hours. Have fun*"

And with that the students are set lose on an unsuspecting mall…


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 6, 2004)

*somewhere in Central City, unknown*

Somewhere in Central City, at conference room table sit five people. The first is a red-haired woman dressed in black goth punk clothing. She might be attractive if it where not for the hundreds of piercing and tattoos that cover every inch of her exposed flesh or the mad gleam that shines in her eyes. The man next to her is also red-hair, but is a huge hulk of a man, at least 8ft tall and has muscles on top of already huge muscles. He has a thick bread but looks somewhat like the mad goth girl. The next man is less then half the size of the huge man and sticks out sitting next to him, such an extreme contract. He might be all of 4 feet tall and is wearing a green and black military jump suit. He is armed with a large number of different guns and knives stealthed all over his body. The next is a beautiful black woman, with a shaved head and wearing sheer blue silk robes and a number of gold bracelets, rings (ear, nose, finger), and amulet. The last man would be painfully normal in this group… where it not for where his skull should be there is a glass plate and his brain can be clearly seen. He is dressed in a black trench coat and his gloved hands are folded in front of him as he stares at a picture being projected onto a large screen at the front of the room.  

Standing next to the screen is a hooded and robed man "*The pieces are in place and Subject #187 is vulnerable… We have set up an initial diversion to separate Subject #187 from the other TITAN students and their instructors. When that happens, we will subdue Subject #187 and transport it here through the 'Gateway'. Your job will be to cause as much death and destruction to keep the TITIAN students away and off their feet for us to achieve our goal. Two full combat teams of my finest agents will be assisting you. Jones your primary job is Subject #187 but then you may join your teammates in the destruction.*"

The man with the glass plated skull scowls and says "*I told you never to call me that*" but then goes back to studying the picture on the display screen… he smiles and adds "*I will enjoy causing this one pain… it matter only that it is alive correct?*" 

To which the robed figure nods his head "*Head to the 'Gateway', time to move. When all is ready we will make this world scream so loud the heavens will open!*"


----------



## Radiant (Dec 6, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

She never saw a museum before but it doesn't take her long to understand the purpose of the place. Still Cassandra has some questions for Nightwing then he comes to help her. Not many but for someone who says as much as she it's quite a lot. Maybe four or so...
"Why do people keep these things?"
"Who pays for all this?"
And similar generall things. Since it is still hard to concentrate on words she doesn't even try to bother to listen to their guides explanations. She doesn't know what it means anyway and it's far too much to keep up with if speaking is still new to you.

At the mall:


			
				KarlGreen said:
			
		

> "OK enjoy yourselves people. We meet back here in three hours. Have fun"




Looking at the "teenagers dream" Cassandra seems very much expresionless. Having fun isn't something she knows about. She just stands there and looks at the building trying to get why everyone is so excited and happy.


----------



## Keia (Dec 6, 2004)

*Starfire*

Starfire spent most of her time in the museum watching the other Titans and their attitudes and responses to the tour.  She really wasn't certain how she should act so she remained quiet and listened and looked intently - much the same as any other time she was instructed back home at Tamaran.

At one particular exhibit, Starfire had the strange sensation of having seen it before . . . though she knew she had never been at this museum before.  

The strip to the mall was uninspiring and most of the time Starfire wondered why they didn't just fly to the mall . . . or have some servants get the items they wanted and deliver them . . . when she ultimately realized that she would really enjoy just hanging out at the food court with her friends and people watch  . . . ranking the cute boys as they passed . . . she hadn't done that in ages . . . . She had never done that, though it did seem like it would be fun.



			
				Nightwing said:
			
		

> "OK enjoy yourselves people. We meet back here in three hours. Have fun."




"Meet back?" Starfire asked.  "Are you going some where, Nightwing?"


----------



## Elfy (Dec 6, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

After the campus van that she and the bulk of the other girls had ridden in parks in the parking lot, Cassie casual disembarks from it along with its other passengers. After it’s explained that they have three hours to do as they please before being expected to meet back up, she casually walks alongside Kitty, and whoever else chose to be in the same shopping group along with them, towards the mall entrance, with her hands shoved into her front pockets so that her thumbs hang out, and enters the huge mall. She's not wearing a watch since they don’t fit with her worn bracers, so she makes sure to note any visible clocks as she goes about the mall so as to be able to have some way to keep track of the time remaining before having to regroup back with the others.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 7, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty yelps  in surprise when Cassie's arm comes down on her shoulder at the wolf exhibit.  It wasn't that she was scared of dogs, she wasn't they really were stupid animals, nowhere near as dignified as cats, but the fact that they made her so uncomfortable, you could almost hear the wheels turning, _must annoy cats._  She just didn't trust them.  She spent the rest of the way through the museum blushing, whenever she thought about the yelp that she had let out, really embaressed.

When it was finally time to go to the mall, the cat girl felt relieved, she wanted out of the museum in the worst way.  she walked softly along next to the taller amazon once they had been released by Nightwing to go shopping and do whatever.  "So what do you guys want to do first?  Shop or get something to eat?   I havw some fairly serious shopping to get done, and I want to make sure I get it all done, or I wont have enough clothes to wear at school."  she says to Cassie and anyone else who might be with them.  Adding it up in her head, she figured she could spend about $1,500 on clothes, and then the rest would have to go to her other neccessities, and then save some for emergencies.

She leads Cassie and anyone else thats coming with her towards the first trendy store that she sees, obviously going to be one of the first of many stops.  She could smell the scent of leather coming from it, and she wanted to treat herself.

OOC:Not sure how you want to handle the shopping Karl.  I know the types of stores and clothes she wants to buy, I doubt we want to do a whole shopping spree, so do you want to just have me give some highlights?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 7, 2004)

*Raven*



> And with that the students are set lose on an unsuspecting mall…




A mall that big had to have a bookstore, right?  Raven entered the mall with the rest of the students, but paused just inside the doorway.  There were so many people in the mall, their varying emotions striking her in one big wave.  At least the museum had been quieter.  With a frown that was hidden by the hood that covered her face, she found a nearby bench and sat down, attempting to collect herself.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 7, 2004)

*Central City Mall, October 30th, 1:04pm*



			
				Starfire said:
			
		

> "Meet back?" Starfire asked.  "Are you going some where, Nightwing?"




Nightwing smiles and says "*You can call me Dick out here in the 'real world' if you want... Koriand'r, correct? I am going to get some lunch at the food court if you or anyone else wishes to come along. But I don't want any of you feel that you have to hang out with your instructors. I would be glad to get something to eat with you. Tim, Cassandra, would you like to join us?*"  

Risk and Argent say that they are going to get something to eat also, if else anyone wants to hang out. The food court is a huge affair on the NW wing of the main floor. There are numerous of the 'open-cafés' with the shared tables in the middle and about a dozen nicer restaurants where you wait to be seated inside. 

Nightwing goes for Chinese, while Risk heads over to grab something from the 'Cajon Catch', while Argent goes for one of the three Thai places. 

Impulse seems to have disappeared again.

Aqualad seems a bit out of sorts and ask anyone around him what this 'mall' propose is. 

Cyborg says he wants to check out some car and computer manuals and tags along with Raven heading towards the main *B&N* store. It has two levels and books on just about everything with chairs and a coffee shop.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 7, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> A mall that big had to have a bookstore, right?  Raven entered the mall with the rest of the students, but paused just inside the doorway.  There were so many people in the mall, their varying emotions striking her in one big wave.  At least the museum had been quieter.  With a frown that was hidden by the hood that covered her face, she found a nearby bench and sat down, attempting to collect herself.




With an almost expressionless face Cassandra watches Raven sit down. She is not feeling good here either but that reaction seems a bit much.
"You're not well. If it's because of these people, do you need help getting out?"



			
				Nightwing said:
			
		

> "You can call me Dick out here in the 'real world' if you want... Koriand'r, correct? I am going to get some lunch at the food court if you or anyone else wishes to come along. But I don't want any of you feel that you have to hang out with your instructors. I would be glad to get something to eat with you. Tim, Cassandra, would you like to join us?"




Since she sees no sense in being here she might as well eat so she can safe the time later. 
"I'll be right behind you."
She takes a moment to compose herself, as much to wait for Ravens answer as to get the pictures of herself cutting a bloody path to the nearest exit out of her head.


----------



## Keia (Dec 7, 2004)

*Starfire (Koriand'r)*



			
				Nightwing said:
			
		

> "*You can call me Dick out here in the 'real world' if you want... Koriand'r, correct? I am going to get some lunch at the food court if you or anyone else wishes to come along . . .*"




*“No . .  I mean, yes, Koriand’r is fine,” * Starfire replied.  *“Food court sounds like fun . . . I will eat with you if that is alright?”*



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> Aqualad seems a bit out of sorts and ask anyone around him what this 'mall' propose is.




Starfire noticed Garth’s distress, and surprised even herself when she came to his aid on a human customs.  She walked over to him and quietly added, “Humans created malls for the purpose of removing the wealth from the youth of the area as they buy goods and socialize with one another . . . or something like that.  Come with me to the food court.  There we can spend money on food that is bad for us.”  

At the food court, Koraind’r looked for something with fruit . . . or a smoothie . . . and pizza (which was healthy because it had pineapple on it).


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Hawk*

Hank walked into the mall and took in a deep breathe.  "Ahhhh.  I love the smell of commerce in the morning."

Since most of the group seemed to be eating, Hank decided to grab some pizza and a coke.  He asked Nightwing about the mall, what kinds of stores they had.  He basically wanted to know what they had in the way of sporting goods, military surplus, videos and comic books.  Other than that he could not imagine what else to waste his money on.

Once finished eating (inhaling) his food, he threw out his trash and let anyone who cared know he was off to explore.  "Hey that guy has a bag from the team store.  I gotta find out where that's at!"


----------



## Gideon (Dec 7, 2004)

*Beast Boy*

Beast Boy gives a look around and is obviously excited to be at the malll.  "Alright, first things first a growing boy needs some food.  You want to come along ladies."  Garfield says looking over at Tara and Cassie throwing a comically large wink their way.  "The ipod will wait, for at least 10 minutes."  Garfield will get and eat some burgers and a large Strawberry Milkshake.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 7, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie follows Kitty’s lead, but first gives some parting words to Garfield and Tara with a warm smile and a friendly little wave, "It looks like Kitty and I are going shopping first. Sorry. You two eat a couple of extra slices of pizza for me, okay?", and then she quickly catches up to Kitty and walks alongside her, keeping pace with her towards the clothing store that Kitty seems to have her eyes set on.

After separating from the others, she replies to Kitty’s earlier question, "I only need to do a little clothing shopping today, but otherwise I’m open minded about doing whatever you would want us to do together, okay?" and, she winks a playfully eye and smiles warmly at Kitty. She opens the door for Kitty, letting her enter first, and then quickly follows behind into the clothing boutique. Once inside the clothing store, she says to Kitty cheerfully, "Wow, you're really full of energy."


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 7, 2004)

"All I have are the clothes I'm wearing Cassie, I need to buy a whole new Wardrobe today or I wont have anything to wear, its a challenge.  I want to see exactly how much shopping I can get done in 3 hours cause that rule we can't leave school grounds, and I don't want to end up naked, at least cause I am out of clothes anyway."  she says, grinning at the amazon.

The cat girl, starts looking through the rack of leather pants, mindful of the fact her parents wouldn't have liked her wearing them but not caring in the slightest.  Grinning, she holds up a pair of black ones that are exactly her size.  "I'll be right back Cassie, I want to try them on." she tells her friend, bringing them towards a dressing room, and grabbing a few tops on the way.  A minute later, she came out of the dressing room wearing a pair of leather pants that were tight enough to look like they were painted on, and a pink mid-drift that had a cartoon cat saying, "Cat's Meow", the pants even rode low enough that her tail wasn't effected.  She did a quick turn for Cassie so the other girl could see the whole show.

"What do you think, should I get them?"  she asked, eyeing a pair of black acid wash jeans for a moment before she picks them up too.  Another half dozen tops are added to the jeans before Kitty is ready to leave the store, on a lark, she adds a studded collar to her purchases.  She grins at Cassie before pulling her along to the next store, one that is less trendy and much more upscale.  This is where she is going about her more normal purchases, well, and maybe one or two really nice ones, if they catch her eye.  Her eyes light up as she closes in on a green silk short sleeves button up that matches her new eyes, and would look great with the leather pants.  A set of Polo shirts in Red, Blue, and Black are added, and another 2 pairs of normal jeans along with them that they would match.  It could almost be frightening the intensity with which Kitty was shopping, it was as if she was on a hunt for stuff that was just right.

A pair of beige slacks followed the shirts and jeans, and then a second pair of slacks was added, this time in crimson so red it almost looked like fresh blood.  Shopping with women really is a group experience, and everything gets the thumbs up or down before it is ever even brought to a dressing room.  Kitty was a tomboy, she really was, but that still didn't stop her from liking shopping.  The whole time she was picking out clothes she was keeping a running chatter with Cassie about what she thought of them, of the boys at the school, of pretty much everything, now that she wasn't as nervous around the other girl.  Over the course of the shopping, Kitty had also picked up a few more pairs of pants, a skirt, a single dress, a whitish sweater, another silk shirt, socks, a pair of sneakers, a red leather jacket, and the pièce de résistance, a pair of soft, supple black leather boots that came to her knees.

By the time she was ready to head to the last store for clothes, she was already toting bags that were bigger then she was, not that she was having any problem with the weight, not that it occurred to her that she should be having problems with the weight of the bags.  The last store she dragged Cassie to was Victoria's Secret.  "Now we get to the really fun stuff, I've never bought any lingerie before, not in a place like this, but I need it, and we'll its nice to wear something pretty so close to your skin."  she says self-consciously.  She goes through the shop, listening to the saleswoman, looking to Cassie to confirm the other woman's advice on what looked good.  She also kept pointing things out to the other girl and giggling at the thought of actually wearing some of it.  She purchased some rather sexy things that would show her body off, and she also settled on a black bathrobe as a treat.

In the end she added up her purchases and found out that she had spent less then she thought, then again its hard to blow $1,500 on clothes in one sitting, even for women.  She hadn't had to touch her allowance at all.  "I'm sorry that it took so long Cassie, I hope you at least had as much fun as I did doing all of this."


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 7, 2004)

OOC: I hope the above was not too much, time-wise, there were simply somethings that had to be purchase, its a girl thing, but I've always wanted a shopping spree like that, and I just let it run away with me


----------



## Elfy (Dec 7, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie fully understands Kitty’s need to have a decent selection of clothing to choose from. Unlike most boys, who are content to wear the same pair of underwear day in and day out until it is practically falling apart on them, most girls are much more particular about what they wear, and like to have a nice selection of fresh clothing to choose from each and every day, as well as matching accessories and embellishments. Cassie maintains a cheerful disposition as she is eagerly dragged along by her charismatic and energetic new friend from one clothing store to another ever so intently. She gives Kitty her nod of approval on the set of clothing consisting of the leather pants and 'cat’s meow' that Kitty likes, and particularly seems to enjoy their time together in the lingerie shop. She happily chats away about most things with her...until the subject of boys comes up.

Cassie’s cheerfulness rapidly fades on that subject and Kitty is able to glean Cassie’s very distinct, utter and complete lack of interest in boys in any fashion beyond being happy to beat them up. She does mention briefly that she thinks that that Garfield is a bit funny, that Don is way too nice, that Bart talks way too fast, that Garth and Tim are probably skilled combatants to watch, and that the others seem to be 'typical boys', which she says with obvious aversion. One other thing that Kitty learns on the subject of boys is that Cassie looks forward to being able to test her abilities one-on-one against Conner’s power - especially after his earlier comment to her when Cassandra and Nightwing were sparing off against each other.

She, herself, only purchases a few select items, but happily provides Kitty with her opinion on each and every little article of clothing and accessory that Kitty picks up and helps her carry bags. After the shopping spree comes to an end and Kitty questions her, Cassie replies, "I didn’t mind at all. It was really fun. I’m glad you were able to find such a nice selection." She smiles gleefully at Kitty and asks, "Did you want to grab some food now or just wait until we get back to the campus?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 7, 2004)

*Raven*



> With an almost expressionless face Cassandra watches Raven sit down. She is not feeling good here either but that reaction seems a bit much.
> "You're not well. If it's because of these people, do you need help getting out?"




"No, thank you," Raven says at last as she looks up at Cassandra.  "I merely need a moment to collect myself, though I appreciate the offer of assistance."  She sits there for a moment, quieting the emotions that clamored within her, before taking a deep breath and rising to her feet.  Bidding farewell to the Batgirl, she goes to catch up with Cyborg at the B&N.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 7, 2004)

Kitty quickly gets the hint about Cassie not wanting to talk about boys, but she had wanted to be sure after what Cassie had said earlier about amazon relationships.  She lets the subject drop, even if she isn't sure how she feels about Cassie liking girls.  _I wonder if this is Cassies way of being friends, or if this is flirting.  I hope its being friends, but what if its more?_ she wondered, and a small part of her wasn't exactly sure what she was hoping.

"I want to thank you for doing all of this with me Cassie, it really was very nice of you, I mean, I barely met like 5 hours ago, and now were shopping, and talking, and doing everything together."  the cat girl said gratefully, hugging the taller girl.  "If you don't mind, I would like to see if anyone is still at the food court, and maybe get something to eat, if there is still time.  The other thing I want to do, I can't, my earings are kind of gone, and, I don't want to pierce my new ears since they are so different, I'd be afraid to, but I wouldn't mind trying to pierce something else, like my belly button.  I'm pretty sure you need a parent's permission, and well, I uh wouldn't know who to ask at the school, and I am not asking Nightwing, that would be too embaressing."


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Dec 7, 2004)

*Where's Terra*

OOC:  I've been away from the boards for about a week, and lots of posts have happened...  I'm not really sure where Terra fits into it all.  If someone could guess where she'd be,  or just assume she was there  and  get her in on the events/conversations  I'll try and reply...  Thanks.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 7, 2004)

> OOC: I've been away from the boards for about a week, and lots of posts have happened... I'm not really sure where Terra fits into it all. If someone could guess where she'd be, or just assume she was there and get her in on the events/conversations I'll try and reply... Thanks.




OOC: If you don't think Tara would mind going shopping with Cassie and Kitty, she is more then welcome to join us, we just wrapped up a whirlwind shopping spree where I bought an entire wardrobe at once.

IC:
"What do you think Tara, should I see if I can find someone to pierce my belly button and at least ask him too?  Maybe I can convince him or something, or do you just want to head to the food court?"  she asks Terra, then winks at Cassie, "Maybe I could even get something else pierced." she says, feeling the excitement of spending all day with your friends, it was almost making her giddy, feeling like she was almost normal.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 7, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie cheerfully returns Kitty’s affections and smiles warmly to her while replying, "It wasn’t a bother, Kitty. A girl needs her clothes, and besides, clothing shopping together was fun. I know we only met a few hours ago, but I’ve really been enjoying our time together."

At the mention of food, she smiles and puts a gentle hand on Kitty’s shoulder while saying, "Food sounds good. We should have time for a quick bite. Let’s head over to the food court and see what our selection is." She slides her hand away from Kitty’s shoulder as she starts walking with her over towards the foot court. As she walks alongside Kitty towards the food court and the subject of belly button piercing comes up, she smiles and replies, "I did it once with another girl, so I can do it with you if you like, but the one that I wear is a clip-on. I wouldn’t want a foe to grab it during a fight and pull it out. I’m sure that would really hurt. You know?" She giggles and briefly puts her hand at the small of Kitty’s back while bumping her shoulder against her playfully.

Once at the food court, Cassie buys both of their meals, eating from whichever food service that Kitty selects for them, and sits down next to Kitty at some table in the food court. She eats her meal while she chit-chats with Kitty.


OCC: I rather suspect that Tara went initially to the food court with Garfield when he asked her, rather than clothing shopping with Kitty and Cassie, but it's Tara's players call.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 7, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

"Yea, me too, it really is fun hanging around wth you, I just hope that the school is as fun when we actually start classes, I mean we can't be out shopping all the time,"  Kitty says, grinning.  She is wearing the Cat's Meow top, with the leather pants tucked into her knee-high boots, looking like she is ready to go clubbing, her old abused clothing, tucked safely in the bottom of her bag.  She looks different in the new clothing, and now that she is at ease then she did when she arrived at the school.  She actually looks like she is comfortable in how she looks for the first time since any of the students have seen her, not that she is actually aware of any difference.

"Yea, ok, food first, since you've been so patient."  Kitty says nodding, letting Cassie guide her with her hand.  She looks surprised when Cassie tells her that she has already done belly button piercings for other girls.  "Yea, I guess it wouldn't be such a good idea to have in a fight, but, well, earings can be pulled on too,"  she says wincing, "if your willing to do it, I guess that would be cool, besides, they'll like make us wear uniforms or something, I'll just make sure, mine covers it."  Kitty doesn't say anything at all when Cassie puts her hand on Kitty's back, she just relaxes against it a little, and then mirrors it for a moment, at least as well as she can with her hand weighed down by bags.

When they get to the food court and Wonder Girl pays for lunch, Kitty grins, "Who are you? Prince charming come to sweep me off my feet?" she jokes as she sets her begs down by her table.  The cat girl is enjoying her burger and fries immensely, the little bit of juice that escapes from the burger is quickly cleaned by a swift darting of her small pink tongue.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 7, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

It shouldn't be possible but somehow Cassandra manages to dive into the crowd to follow Nightwing and Robin without actualy bumping into anyone. She moves through the mall like it would be an obstacle course, gracefully dodging between the people around her and even anticiapting the very much random moves of passing customers as they change their way to watch this or that.
She notices the shops only on the corners of her eyes, not really caring for anything they sell here.
With a final sprint she catches up with the others, emerging from the crowd without a making a sound and just tagging along Nightwing silently.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 7, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie smiles and replies when Kitty mentions classes, "Some of the classes and training will be fun, I hope. Besides there should be lots of free time for us to do other things together outside of class, right?" Continuing their conversation on piercing, she replies with a warm smile and says, "Right. My earrings are clip-ons too for that same reason. We each choose what costume we wear; so if you want something that covers your cute tummy, that’s no problem. I don’t mind helping you, if you want me to. I did the belly button piercing for another Amazon while I was on Themyscira. I did it under the the supervision of another Amazon who had done it many times before, so I understand the proper way go about doing it. Just let me know if you want my help with it. To do it right, we’d need to pick up a few things, but I don’t believe we have time right now. If you don’t mind waiting a week, we could come back up here after the curfew expires and get what we need to do it right. Okay?"

When Kitty jests about her being a Prince Charming, she would normally have taken offense at being referred to by a male term, but instead she just returns a warm smile and a playful wink, leaving it at that. She enjoys their meal and conversation for the duration of its length.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 8, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> OOC:  I've been away from the boards for about a week, and lots of posts have happened...  I'm not really sure where Terra fits into it all.  If someone could guess where she'd be,  or just assume she was there  and  get her in on the events/conversations  I'll try and reply...  Thanks.




hehe I would guess she went with Beast Boy to get food


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 8, 2004)

*Central City Mall, October 30th, 1:47pm*

Spread throughout the mall, most of the students go about what most teenagers with money in a mall would do…shop tile they drop…

Wondergirl and Cat's Eyes are checking out hundreds of different pairs of shirts, blouses, shirts, jeans, shoes, etc… avoiding those who might look a little oddly as Cat's Eyes (its only been about 30 minutes so far, so you are not to far in the hole yet )

Superboy, Arsenal, Starfire, Batgirl, Robin, and Nightwing are still chatting and finishing up lunch.

Hawk, Dove and Aqualad (who wishes to see 'surface dweller' sports-warriors)  head to a sports good store 

Argent and Risk have wander off somewhere and have not been seen for a bit, and Impulse is still MIA. 

Beast Boy and Terra are off looking for MP-3s and other electronic devices that might catch their fancy 

Raven and Cyborg are off at one of the larger national bookstores, not really together, just in the same part of the mall…

All is going well and pretty normal stuff… when Raven feels a sharp pain in here head… she is 'drawn' to a door in the back of the store marked "Employees Only". The door is open and no one is around, and looking in she hears some crying and 'feels' strong emotions of pain and fear. Inside Raven finds two young women, dressed as store employees, lying on the floor bleeding badly onto the floor. Standing over the girls is a wild eye looking man with a knife slowly cutting one of the girl's arms "*That's nice, isn't it pretty? Feel the pain… the cut… the beauty of the blade…*" 

He seems to hear or sense Raven as she steps around the corner coming onto the screen and he smiles "*Oh a new pretty… good, these are almost done and bored with them now… new pain is good pain is it not pretty?*"

Meanwhile, on the other side of the mall… 

Superboy feels a sharp pain in his ears, like a whistle being blowing at full blast right next to his ear! It stuns him for a second and then his Super-Hearing starts picking up the noise of silenced gunfire! Here in the mall, down a different wing… he can also hear screams and panic as people start to flee… the noise here in the food court is to loud for anyone else to hear what is going on… but something bad is happening right now… Superboy can still hear the noise… it is directionless but intense.

At about this time, Wondergirl also starts hearing something… a ringing in her ear… that quickly turns painful… it is like someone is using a dentist drill bit on her ear! It spikes quickly and then starts dying down, but she can still hear it. Cat's Eyes starts hearing someone scream… it is a long ways off, but her ears instantly perk up and she is certain that it was a scream, of fear!

For those who can... what are you doing?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 8, 2004)

> All is going well and pretty normal stuff… when Raven feels a sharp pain in her head… she is 'drawn' to a door in the back of the store marked "Employees Only". The door is open and no one is around, and looking in she hears some crying and 'feels' strong emotions of pain and fear. Inside Raven finds two young women, dressed as store employees, lying on the floor bleeding badly onto the floor. Standing over the girls is a wild eye looking man with a knife slowly cutting one of the girl's arms "That's nice, isn't it pretty? Feel the pain… the cut… the beauty of the blade…"
> 
> He seems to hear or sense Raven as she steps around the corner coming onto the screen and he smiles "Oh a new pretty… good, these are almost done and bored with them now… new pain is good pain is it not pretty?"





Beneath her hood, her eyes narrow as she feels white-hot anger spark within her.  She quickly buries it, before surrounding herself with an aura of darkness.  “Leave them alone,” she says quietly, and lashes out at him with her mind.  She hoped to stun him so that he would stop harming the girl.

(OOC: Using a free action to activate her energy field, an a half action for a mental blast.  Attack bonus +15)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 8, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> (OOC: Using a free action to activate her energy field, an a half action for a mental blast.  Attack bonus +15)




if you want to make the roll you may... also note that your Bonus to attack with Mental attacks is +10 (your Base Attack Bonus plus your basic WIS bonus. You don't get to add your Super-Stat to the attack rolls. Just as an FYI


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 8, 2004)

*Raven*

(OCC: Raven's die roll was a 23, base roll of 13 + attack bonus of 10)


----------



## Elfy (Dec 8, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie rubs her ears while saying aloud, "Ow. What was that weird noise?" She notices Kitty's ears reacting as well and presumes that the same noise is bothering her ears too. She asks Kitty with some concern evident on her face, "Are you alright, Kitty?"

OOC: Since there is nothing obvious as far as trouble near her at the moment, Cassie stays beside Kitty, but keeps alert just in case something more obvious happens, and will follow Kitty's lead if she goes somewhere or does something, but she makes sure not to get separated from the inexperienced new girl just in case there is actual trouble of some sort.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 8, 2004)

*Beast Boy*

ooc: Tara is welcome with me

After some tasty lunch Garfield is going to head to Electronics R' US and buy himself a kick butt mp3 player, ROCK!  "Man, this thing rocks.  So what do you want to get blondie?  How bout some rocks.  I hear they are nice this time of year"  Throwing her the by now familiar wink and grin.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 8, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty looks up from what she is doing as her sensetive ears pick up the screaming.  The Cat Girl looks scared, this was not what she had expected at the mall.  "Cassie, someone...someone is  screaming, their scared.  Someone in the mall.  I think I can take us to them, but I'm not a hero like you, I wont know what to do."  she tells the other girl, sounding a little nervous, and oddly, a little excited and eager.

"I should be able to find them..." she says, starting to run in the direction of the screaming.

OOC General:  If you don't mind, I would like to have made all of Kitty's purchases, just say she was fast or something because I would like to keep everything that happened between Cassie and Kitty since it'll be too confusing otherwise.

OOC Actions:  Double move toward the sound of the screaming 110 feet, using her senses as much as possible to pick up more info.  Ie scent of blood. etc.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 8, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie says, "Huh? Are you sure? Okay, just lead me there." She follows alongside Kitty, but has to sprint in order to keep pace with the fleet footed catgirl. She says along the way, "If it looks dangerous, you just hang back okay? You just got here and I don’t want you to get hurt."


OCC: Full Action Running Sprint alongside Kitty until they arrive where Kitty's nose is leading them or something interrupts their travels.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Hawk*

"This is the way I wanted to go in the first place!"  

Hank smacked Don on the shoulder as they walked in a big circle.  It was pretty obvious this was _*not*_ the way Hank had said to go.  However, he was not going to tell admit that.

Once in the team shop, Hank forgot all about his anger.  He picked up a polo shirt, a "Property Of" t-shirt, a hat and a nice team jacket.  He pushed some stuff on Don and Garth even though they did not seem nearly as excited to be there as he did.

Once finished there, Hank led them across the hall to the sporting goods shop, where he wanted to see if the newest running shoes had come in.  He ignored Don once they got there.  It seemed Don had immediately caught the attention of one of the sales girls in their section.  Since Hank couldn't get her attention to see if his shoes were in stock, he explained to Garth what everything was, out on display.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 8, 2004)

*Arsenal*

Arsenal acted virtually catatonic during the visit to the museum. The mall didn't seem to liven him up..much until he went to the food court, after a brief foray into the Bathroom, he seemed much more like his usual jovial self at lunch. *"...and then she said..."*he stops his story mid-sentence as he noticed a look of distress on Superboy's face *"Whoa, waita sec. You okay Kid?"*


----------



## kid A (Dec 8, 2004)

*Dove*



> *Originally posted by Hawk*
> _Once finished there, Hank led them across the hall to the sporting goods shop, where he wanted to see if the newest running shoes had come in. He ignored Don once they got there. It seemed Don had immediately caught the attention of one of the sales girls in their section. Since Hank couldn't get her attention to see if his shoes were in stock, he explained to Garth what everything was, out on display._




Once they got to the mall, Don stuck with Hank.  He got along fine with everyone, but he had not gotten much sleep the night before.  Don was quiet when he got less sleep then necessary, and if he was going to be quiet around anyone, it was going to be Hank.  

After lunch, Don perked up a bit more.  He said good morning to many of the students at the mall, and he followed Hank and Garth to the team store and the sports shop.  Hank nudged him in the ribs (a bit too hard) to turn his attention to the sales girl behind the counter of the store.  Don ambled over and began talking with the girl.  

During his conversation with the girl, a strange, familiar feeling came over Don.  Something was wrong.  There was trouble.  Almost as if on cue, he noticed Wonder Girl and Cat's Eyes darting through the mall.  He put on a charming smile and offered a polite "Excuse me a moment," to the girl.  Quickly walking over to Hank, he spoke urgently.  "Hank.  There's trouble.  I don't know where.  Do you feel it?"  He whispered to him.  "We have access to our powers."


----------



## Radiant (Dec 8, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

Cassandra is standing, no one actualy saw her move but since chair is lying backwards on the floor and she is up she must have. Her food is forgotten as her eyes dart through the room around her. Her whole body is totaly relaxed, her arms slightly raised in case something attacks and she slowly turns around to see if anything unusual is around her.
She's not thinking at all, she just saw Superboys reaction. If something can hurt him it must be dangerous.

ooc: instand stand, expertise to transfer five points of B/A to B/D.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 9, 2004)

*Central City Mall, October 30th, 1:47pm*

[occ]well was waiting for Superboy… but for now[/occ]

Superboy bolts up, a bit dizzy from some reason… shaking his head to clear it he finally says "*Gunfire…* but before he can finish his sentence…

Suddenly, as the students in the café start reacting to Superboy look of pain and confusion, an explosion rips through the huge glass plating that hangs high over the food court (the Mall is a three story affair, but the food court area is open all the way to the roof which is a huge glass and steel sky-window). Screams of panic and fear fill the court as people look up as tons of falling glass and steel are raining down towards them… some jump under tables, a few try to stand and run, while others simple stare stupidly at their impending and likely death!

The food court is about 250 feet wide and 400 feet long. There are maybe 100 a 150 people sitting around in the common tables eating, talking, laughing… and now screaming. Maybe another 50 or so people are around the edges and outside where the glass and steel is going to fall. The teen heroes are sitting about 80 from the edge of where the ceiling is falling… 

Over the screams and grating of falling steel and glass, another explosion rips through the back of the food court area where the bathrooms are… looking that way a small flying man wearing a black and green jump suit and carrying an automatic weapon of some kind is laughing and flying away at top speed… his weapon lobbing grenades into the crowd as he goes…(he is 200 feet away at present and moving toward the northwest away from you)

Going to do surprise a little funky here… basically it is an Initiative Check, if your character gets higher then a 13, then you will be going before the glass and steel starts hitting the food court area. Those who get above a 13 on this, post your actions, movements, skill or power checks that you are going to use. This might be a good time to post again how to do your actions, rolling etc.

If you want to make your characters rolls, write what you are doing in the normal part of your Post (using * for actions again), and then below add an [OCC] My character attacks that thug, Melee Attack roll 12 +13 =25 to hit. If I hit Damage save is +7S. I have Takedown Attack if it knocks him down to get any of the other thugs.[/OCC]

If you want ME to roll for you, put your actions as above but then in the OCC record any skill/attack/save bonuses in the [OCC] part at the bottom with the damage, power level, save that the bad guys, etc need in it. So something like “Attacking Mad Max with Suffocation (+8 ranks), +6 range attack bonus, DC18 to avoid suffocation if I hit.[/OCC]

Initiative (NOTE that if you want to spend a Hero Point to re-roll these people post it and your result, or your bonus to Initiative if you want me to roll)…
19 - Arsenal
23 - Batgirl
16 - Robin
13 - Starfire
22 - Superboy
20 - Nightwing
17 - Flying Gunner/Grenade-launcher

NOTE that after Nightwing's action (at 20) everyone in the food court gets +1 to all their rolls (including Initiative, Attack Rolls, Damage Saves, etc). I took that into account for those who reacted after Nightwing. Soo Batgirl and Superboy don't get the bonus this round, but next round they do as he starts issuing orders (whatever you want to do, just Nightwing thinks about it and orders you to do it, etc

Dove gets the funny feeling and mentioning to Hawk and to try calling Wondergirl on her comm…. When they all feel a shockwave rattle the store that they are in and then the explosion roars outside. Screams and panic can be heard from the Mall patrons as some start to flee (in totally random directions) while other look around confused. 

Just then, down one of the side hallways, Dove and Hawk see half a dozen men dressed in military fatigues and body armor racing out of a back door marked “Employees Only”. They are firing automatic rifles or lobbing hand grenades into the crowds around them screaming “Death! Death to the weak!”  (the Sports good store is on the 2nd floor of the mall and your heroes only see a bit of falling glass and steel back towards where the food court, about 50ft away BUT that is where the explosions came from! The thugs are 70ft away from where the three young heroes are standing)

Initiative…
19 - Hawk
9 - Dove
8 - Aqualad
6 - Thugs

Beast Boy and Terra are wondering around looking for new games that they might pick up for the game room when the windows in the store that they are at start to rattle and the floor shakes like a tremor and then the sound of the explosion roars down the hallway. Pandemonium starts spreading throughout the area… then the both hear muffled gunfire and minor explosions out in the mall hallway (the Music/Game store is on the 2nd floor but on the opposite side were the Sporting good store is… you are about 70 feet away from the open food court area)

Initiative
17 - Beast Boy
22 - Terra


Cat’s Eye and Wondergirl run out of the store where they are and see down the hallway to the southeast people starting to run this way and that and screams starting to travel up this way from the area. Just as they are about to start moving that way, an explosion rocks them from behind (the north hallway, back the way of the food court!) and looking back they both can see glass and steel falling down the open area where the hall opens up (they are presently on the 3rd floor of the Mall and are seeing the ceiling start to fall down; they are about 100 feet away from the open area of the food court and about 150 feet away from the southeast hallway where the people are running from something… neither are sure what!

Imitative…
29! - Cat’s Eye
25 - Wondergirl

Cyborg, Impulse, Risk and Argent are in unknown locations right now, not around any players and therefore you don’t know what is up with them…


Initiative…
11 - Raven
4 - Crazy man?

Raven mentally blasts the crazy freak cutting the girls…
Damage save vs. Raven’s mental blast, making it by 1
…causing the man to reels back… and then he seems to waver and disappear only to be replaced a moment later by a tall man wearing a black trench coat and gloves… and shockingly where his head should be a glass plate can be seen. He smiles at Raven and says in a sickly voice that oozes and makes her skin crawl “*Well now my pet, you have fire don't you… oh the pain I am going to cause you…*” as his eyes start to glow and his visible brain pulsing in excitement…
Spending a Villain Point; Range Attack roll total hits Raven by 2. Raven needs to make a Fortitude Save! *Please* post your Fort Save and your next action…this is taking place slightly before the explosions go off…


Actions! Yes lots is going on AND the party is all over the place… but there are lots of things happening around that you can react with

Also next round, I will combine the Initiative chart and put them in order… just just round I rolled them in order and where you are at


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 9, 2004)

> Raven mentally blasts the crazy freak cutting the girls…
> Damage save vs. Raven’s mental blast, making it by 1
> …causing the man to reels back… and then he seems to waver and disappear only to be replaced a moment later by a tall man wearing a black trench coat and gloves… and shockingly where his head should be a glass plate can be seen. He smiles at Raven and says in a sickly voice that oozes and makes her skin crawl “Well now my pet, you have fire don't you… oh the pain I am going to cause you…” as his eyes start to glow and his visible brain pulsing in excitement…




She had been expecting a number of reactions from the wild-eyed man, but his… transformation was not one of them.  She tries not to shudder at the sound of his voice.  ”What are you?” she demanded.  However, she does not wait for an answer.  *Upon seeing the glow within his eyes, she moves back a few steps and lashes out twice with dark energy.*

(OOC:  Fort save: 18 + 2 fort = 20.
Five foot adjustment back, and two energy blasts.  First attempt is 9 + 6 ranged attack = 15.  The second is 12 + 6 ranged = 18.  If either of those hit, the damage save is +10 S.)


----------



## Radiant (Dec 9, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

All bothersome words are forgotten now as the girl changes back into the thing she was trained to be. Without emotion she glances at the falling shards, calculating the loss of human life as colleteral damage. It is more efficient to go after the ones causing the destruction to stop the killing faster than to clean up after them. Bent low she runs after the flying man, glancing around to see if whoever caused the gunshots is near.
In one her hands appears a two bladed black knife and with a switch of her fingers the blades snap outward, forming, a not too pleasant looking, razorwing.

ooc: half action to move 40, if anything looking hostile is in range Cassandra will throw a razorwing, +13 to hit, +8L damage. Spending hero points for damage saves under natural 10s as usual...
edit: if no targets are around at all she uses a full action for movement.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 9, 2004)

"Cassie, Whats going on?"  Kitty yelps as she feels herself being thrown about by the blast.  She twists her head about in time to see the glass and steel beams start to fall.  She is off and moving in the direction of the food court and the rest of the students.  She hoped that Cassie and Diana would be proud of her.  Purely on instinct, as if her body knew what it was capable of better then she, the cat girl made a running leap that carried her across the open space between the levels and toward the food court.  

She has barely landed on the 2nd floor bannister before she kicks off, and into another astoundingly graceful leap, again carrying her towards the food court.  She looked upward toward Cassie in amazement at what she had accomplished, if she wasn't already scared by the explosion, she would have been scared by what was happening to her.

OOC:  Double move action towards the food court using leaping 25 feet per jump.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 9, 2004)

*Beast Boy*

Garfield's attention is drawn out of the discussion he was having with Tara about the merits of mouse and keyboad vs joy stick control by the shriek of terrified people, the shriek of ripping metals, and the KABOOM! of explosions.

"S@#$!"  All wit and exuberance has left Garfield for the very second.  His 15 year old body quickly shifts out into the form of a green haired wolf.  The new lupine races out into the hallway and own the corridor towards the horrible sounds.

OOC: Shapeshift to wolf form, free action...double move (55 ft x 2=110 ft) to food court.  This action might change depending on Tara's actions/ closer bad guys.

OOC:  Not sure what the current feel in game is about cursing..If you would rather me make us curses than 'beep' them out I could do that.  Or drop them altogether.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 9, 2004)

*Arsenal Initiative 19*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]well was waiting for Superboy… but for now[/occ]
> 
> Superboy bolts up, a bit dizzy from some reason… shaking his head to clear it he finally says "*Gunfire…* but before he can finish his sentence…
> 
> ...





*"Those people they'll be crushed!!"* he yells as the ceiling starts to collapse. As he yells he pops out his collapsable Bow from his Belt and knocks an arrow from his quiver disguised as backpack, _I hope this works._ and lets the arrow fly.

OOC: Movement Equivalent to ready Weapon. Spend a HP to do a "Power Trick" with his Net Arrow to catch debris over a bunch of people. Kinda like Spider Man. With Far Shot I think I have the Range covered Attack Roll +13 total with Nightwing's bonus


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Hawk*

Before Don could speak, Hank saw him approaching.  "Dude!  What are you doing!  You were so gonna score!"  He started to block out what Don said then he felt it. That crazy vibe he got when danger was around and he could change.  Don was right (again).  Then he heard the explosions and screams and felt the tremors.  

He smiled as he looked at Garth.  A great, big, genuine, smile.  "C'mon,"  he said as he grabbed his shoulder and headed for the door, back into the mall.  That's when he saw the insanity that was happening all over.  He saw the glass explode back at the food court and saw the thugs rushing in, shooting anything in their way.  

"Oh, yeah.  It's time to party."  He said it to himself, not knowing or caring if Don or Garth (or anyone else) heard.  He ran from the store entrance in the direction of the thugs.  He jumped towards a banister and simply said, *"Hawk!"* 

The young, athletic boy was instantly replaced by a being bulging in muscles, a snarl creasing his face.  The body that appeared was garbed in white and dark red with some sort of banners or tendrils flowing behind him.  

His foot touched down right where Hank had planned to place his.  The leap that followed took Hawk halfway to the thugs.  Hawk closed the rest of the distance quickly, charging into the lead thug at full speed. 











*OOC:*


 Attack=  +2 charge, +1 attack focus, +12 melee.  19-20 Improved Critical.  Damage= +3 ramming.  -2 Defense (from 19).  I need a save against DC 19 or I take +3 damage from ramming. 







*OOC:*





















*OOC:*










*OOC:*





















*OOC:*










*OOC:*


----------



## Elfy (Dec 9, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie is caught off guard by the sudden explosion originating from the food court area and, as she crouches slightly and brings up her arms around her head to cover herself instinctively, she exclaims, "What the heck!?" She recovers from her surprise quickly and replies to Kitty, "I...I don’t know," but lowers her arms just a split second after Kitty springs over the third floor railing. Believing that Kitty is being thrown over the railing by the force of the explosion, she extends her right arm out towards the seemingly falling girl with her fingers spread out as if trying to catch her, even though she reacts to slow to actually be able to do so before Kitty goes over, and yells out to her with great concern, "Kitty!"

She immediately flies over the edge after Kitty, and she might have caught her too, but she quickly realizes that Kitty seems to be in a controlled fall, so rather than try to catch her, risking fouling up Kitty’s landing and causing her injury in the process, she instead trusts in Kitty’s feline abilities to hopefully land her safely on her feet and shows great relieve when she sees Kitty do so once, and then again, to land down on the first floor.

She looks back towards the South hallway briefly, but then turns towards Kitty and flies down after her, flying beside her and keeping pace, as the catgirl bounds toward the food court. She knew that the other Titans would have heard the explosion too and that most of the others would respond to it, so she thought that is would have been better if they had continued on towards the South hallway to address the situation there instead, but she wasn’t about to allow her inexperienced and newly arrived friend to be separated from her in such a volatile situation.

As she flies alongside Kitty, she thinks.oO("_One problem at a time._")


OOC: Full Move Flying Sprint following alongside Kitty as she leaps towards the food court. Defense bonus +1 for Aerial Combat. Will use Deflection as a free action for herself or Kitty, should either be attacked. Will use Hero Point to re-roll if Cassie suffers a Damage save result worse than Stunned.


----------



## kid A (Dec 9, 2004)

*Dove*



> *Originally posted by Hawl*
> _He smiled as he looked at Garth. A great, big, genuine, smile. "C'mon," he said as he grabbed his shoulder and headed for the door, back into the mall. That's when he saw the insanity that was happening all over. He saw the glass explode back at the food court and saw the thugs rushing in, shooting anything in their way._




"Hank!  Wait!"  Don called after Hank as he flew toward the thugs without even a single thought aside from hurting people.  _Dammit!  Always charging into $#!* without thinking!_  Once in the hallway, Don Hall yelled, "DOVE!" and he was transformed into the agent of order.  Scanning the area, Dove quickly assessed the situation and realized where their talents would be put to best use.  

A plan formulated in his mind, he yelled to Garth.  "Aqualad!  Go help Hawk with those thugs.  Combining your strength with his should be enough to take those guys out!"  Having already located several innocent bystanders in the vicinity, Dove flew to their aid, helping whomever he could in the immediate area.  _These terrorists seem to have no specific target!  It appears as though they're here to murder as many people as they can!  I've got to get these people to safety while Hawk and Aqualad have them distracted!_


----------



## Keia (Dec 9, 2004)

*Starfire*

_Initiative 13_

Explosions and screams of panic and fear were definitely not a part of hanging out at the food court.  Koriand'r looked to her teammates and saw them jump into action.  Starfire herself, lifted into the air several feet, hoping to get a better view on what was going on.

As the debris fell, Starfire targeted falling debris that would hit innocents and fired several blasts of energy from her outstretched hands.  She ignored debris that may be falling on her (in fact she didn't even look above herself), instead she tried to save as many as she could by destroying the debris that fell.

OOC: 5' adjust (up), Full Attack (debris), Rapid Shot, Point blank shot, Aerial combat, Power attack (for 5), Nightwing add [9-2+1+1-5+1=5 plus rolls of 7, 18 result 12, 23 with damage of 16L to destroy falling debris].  If possible, she will spend a HP to add the area extra, if that would help.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 10, 2004)

*Central City Mall, October 30th, 1:47pm*

[occ]Ok I am going to post and react for those that have not posted their actions yet to keep the game moving. I will post at least once a day (except the weekends) so if you don't want to be NPC (where I do what I think is your most 'basic' action) 

Also, as people are starting to spend Hero Points and that is one more thing I don’t want to track of if possible, would everyone PLEASE include your Hero Points (current and max) and your current Conditions up in the title with your character’s name? So for Kiea it would be *Starfire, unhurt, HP 4/5*. Cool?

Finally while I will list all the Initiatives in order I am going to split up the action a bit so that it makes better sense. So food count and each of the little battles going on will be separated.

*Initiative* Round 1…
29 - Cat’s Eye
25 - Wondergirl
23 - Batgirl
22 - Superboy
22 - Terra
22 - *Shimmer*
20 - Nightwing
19 - Arsenal
19 - Hawk
19 - *Jinx*
17 - Beast Boy
17 - Flying Gunner/Grenade-launcher aka *Gizmo*
16 - Robin
13 - Starfire
12 - *P.O.W.E.R. Flying agents*
11 - Raven
10 - *Flying Thugs*
9 - Dove
8 - Aqualad
6 - *Thugs* (running around the Mall)
4 - Crazy man aka * Psimon*
3 - *Mammoth*



B&N BOOKSTORE
Raven feels like her blood is on fire for a moment., but it last only a second as she is able to shakes off the affects of the ‘man’s’ assault. Gritting her teeth she unloads two bolts at the man in rapid succession…
Damage saves for crazy man/ (Psimon), first attack missed, second attack, damage save fails by 2, he takes a Stun hit
…her first bolt slams into the wall above the monster head while the second catches him a glancing blow…

The man laughs and says “*Some call me Psimon, but you may call me master pet!*” and again his eyes and the visible part of his brain seems to glow and a wave of nausea and fatigue washes over Raven 
Spending a second Villain points to add Nausea to his Fatigue attack against Raven! Mental Attack roll total for Psimon, is 34, Raven needs to make a Damage save (with Will) and a Fortitude saves this round… the first is vs. Stun and the second vs. Nausea (not letting you know the DC  



FOOD COURT 
Batgirl races after the flying man (Gizmo) and launches a razor wing at the little creep…
Move 40ft, now 160ft away from Gizmo, Batgirl's Bat-Razors have a Rgn Increment of 40ft; so 6 to ranged attack; Attack roll 19 +13 -6 =26 a hit! D’oh., Damage save vs. DC23L misses it by two; he takes a 1 Lethal hit
… Gizmo’s eyes go wide as the sharp projectile flies across the room straight at his head. He tries to evade it but it still catches him on the shoulder and causes him to cry out in pain. He curses “*You B!#$* I will kill you for that*” as he turns his strange multi-barrel rifle her way “*Eat hot explosives mama!*”  (and this is one weird looking six-barreled gun… each barrel looks like it belongs on a completely separate weapon!)

Superboy flies up towards the main mass of steel falls and starts super-speed punching the debris faster then most can keep track of! 
Move attack, Power Attack the debris -4 to hit for +4 damage, Attack roll 17 +9+1 -4 = 23 hit. Damage save for debris vs. DC37 is fails by a WHOLE lot, assuming the debris follows the 'mook' rules  he uses Takedown attack and keeps hitting debris Attack roll 14 +6 =20, damage save again fails, Attack roll 4 +6=10, hit, Damage save misses by 4…so he has to stop now as it was not 'taken-out'
…smashing huge chucks of debris into dust and powder… while others he breaks into smaller pieces.

Shimmer delays her action…

Nightwing yells "*Destroy as much of the debris that you can! Robin, razor-bomb quick!*" as he pulls as strange bulky looking razor wing and tossing it at one of the smaller pieces of debris (hoping the others can take out the bigger pieces)…
Nightwing spends a HP and uses Gadgets to give him the Explosive extra on his Razor Wing weapon. Power Attack +5 damage for -5 to hi. Attack roll total 16, Damage save of debris vs. DC28 fails by 9
… and it blows up into smaller chunks.

Arsenal shots and arrow up into the falling debris… with onlookers thinking that he must be crazy; an arrow against a ton of falling rock, steel and glass? But then, just before the arrow strikes one of the larger pieces of falling glass, it splits open into a large net! 
HP to add Area Effect with Snare arrow. Attack roll 10+13 (range increment 80ft, so no minuses) =23 a hit. Debris save to 'avoid' (based on the Hardness) is natural 1!
Anchoring itself on the upper landing… it seems to hold!

Jinx makes a double move and smiles silently down at the scene before her _such beautiful chaos… and death_ but no one can see her this round.

Gizmo crackles evilly and shots at Batgirl with laser pulse from his weird rifle…
Attack roll total first attack 30 a hit! Damage save for Batgirl (evasion) 10 +9+1= 20, missing the save by 3. Batgirl takes 1 Lethal hit
…and while she is able to move so that she did not take the blast straight into her chest, it leaves a nasty burn on her left arm. To which Gizmo says "*Hey why didn't ye die? OK now ye made me mad!*"

Robin (occ normally I would not do this but…[/occ) pulls out another bat-bomb and tosses at a clump of falling glass…
HP for add Explosive extra to his Razor Wing. Power attack -5 to hit +5 damage. Attack roll 9 +12+1-5 =17 a hit. Damage save vs. DC24 is fails by 6
…shattering some of the glass away from a group of teenagers! 

Starfire flies up into the air, and from each hand hurls a ball of greenish energy into the debris…
HP for area affect, Both attack rolls hit, Damage save for the Debris vs. DC 31! is 
… blasting much of the glass and steel into dust or at least smaller chucks…the young heroes efforts mean that only tens of patrons are killed and hurt instead of hundreds!

Everyone within the area affect of the falling debris _still_ needs to make a Reflex save for half, then a normal Damage saves. Pretty much everyone is in the affects BUT do to all the attacking of it, the damage is lessened to what it would have been. For the sake of speed I will roll for everyone… results…

Batgirl (Reflex save 12+9 +1 =22 for half damage, Damage Save 5+1=6 missing it by 12! Re-Rolling with Hero Point 2 (d’oh) so minimum 10+1+1 =12, missing it by 6! Batgirl takes a lethal hit and is Stunned! Will either leave next action or can spend a Hero Point to become unStunned)
Superboy (Reflex save 19+10+1=30 for half damage, no need for damage save protection lowers it below 0)  
Arsenal (Reflex save 1+6+1 fails, Damage save 19!+2+1=22, missing it by 1. Arsenal takes 1 Lethal hit)
Robin (Reflex save 9+11+1=21 for half damage, Armor lowers damage to +0L. Damage save 5+1+1=7, missing it by 8 (can't spend another Hero Point this round BUT next round can spend one to become unStunned if he wishes) 
Starfire (Reflex save 18+8+1=27 for half damage, her Protection lowers the damage below 0 so no need to make Damage save)
Nightwing (Reflex save 27 for half damage, Armor lower damage to +0L, Damage save 22 no damage)

As the dust from the debris starts clearing (hey this is comic book stuff here folks!) Flying figures can be seen coming down from where the skylight once stood. They are dressed in black and green military style combat fatigue BDU with flak vests and helmets, glowing red goggles eyes scanning the crowds and focus on the heroes. In the hands most carry military assault rifles (only Batgirl would recognize the type as an advance AKM heavy assault rifle, with extended clips), but a few also bear strange heavy bazooka like rifles. They start pointing them down at the young heroes “*There they are… take em out! Shot to kill! Death to the Infidels! All hail the dark lord!*” 
The flying thugs double move to get into the Mall but do not attack this round

Around the Mall, terrorists who where concealed around the outer upper balconies of the Food Court, terrorist pull weapons from the duffle bags and fire randomly down into the court as the court. 
Randomly to see if any of the Heroes are targeted by terrorist (15+ on a d20 on the ground, 13+ for flying ones; the higher I roll the more that target you) vs. Batgirl, 3. vs Superboy 18, two attack him. vs. Arsenal 11. vs Robin 11. vs Starfire 17, two attack her. vs Nightwing 6
Attack rolls against Superboy (firing automatic weapons, -4 with Multifire feat) 1st thug (8, 19, and 10), 2nd thug (9. 12, and natural 20! for a 22). Two hits, one is a Critical strike! Against Starfire 1st thug (4, 9, and 14) and 2nd thug (19, 11, 15) all misses.
Damage save for Superboy (note you would normally have to set up a half action to use Defection)… anyway Damage Save not need with the first attack as Protection lowers the damage to less then +0L, The critical hit however he does need a roll, Protection lowers the attack down to DC17L, roll is 19+10+1=30… yea he ignores that attack
Two bullets bonus off Superboy but mundane humans down in the court are not so lucky…

And then, sailing down from the skylight a huge, red haired and bearded man drops out of the sky KA-BOOM! Slamming down 40ft away from some of the young heroes. He screams out “*Bring it on… MAMMOTH is here and now yosa goin’ a die kiddies! I’m a gona rip yer arms off and eat them!*”
full-round movement for Mammoth but he spends a Villain point to give him Heroic Surge, extra half-action to use his Shockwave power when he lands… everyone within 75 feet must make a DEX or STR bonus (whichever is better NOT a Reflex save note) check save vs. (Mammoth's STR check) DC 28 or fall down and are Prone. All the still living patrons fall of course, and again for the sake of speed I will roll for the heroes (Superboy and Starfire are in the air and do not need the save)…
Batgirl already on the ground stunned
Arsenal 16 +8 +1=25 fails!
Robin 20! +5+1 =26 hmm normally fails BUT I am going to say with a natural 20, he does not fall! 
Nightwing 8 +8+1=17 fails!
Without Inkstand Stand it takes a half-action to stand and enemies get a +4 to melee attack roll to hit you while you are on the ground, and your melee attacks are at -4!
Pillar near by crack and break, tables and some patrons go flying, windows throughout the Mall shatter, and the boom from his landing can be hear at least a mile away!


3RD FLOOR COMING TOWARDS THE FOOD COURT, NORTH HALLWAY
Cat’s Eye (occ your running speed double move is 110ft and you can jump 50ft… I am assuming you mostly want to run. But Wondergirl's double move flight speed is 90 soooo I am going to assume that is how far you get /occ) leaps and bounds down towards the Food Court. They are about 60ft away from the open area when they are horrified to see debris of glass, steel and rubble raining down onto the food court area!

Wondergirl (occ NOTE that your spirit flying speed is _sooo_ much faster then Cat’s Eye’s running speed… just as an FYI so I am assuming you are just double move action to keep up with her (speed 90ft) and you do not lost your DEX bonus to Defense /occ) flies beside her friend, watchful for any attacks from unknown quarters…and her paranoia pays off and shots from in front and behind the two rain upon them! Armed men surrounding the food court balcony opening and some coming up from behind (where the girls saw the people running before) pour automatic fire onto the two!

These terrorist are wearing trench coats and carrying large military assault rifles and aiming them straight at the girls “*There are two more…kill them now and win glory for our Dark Lord!*”. Underneath their trench coats they are wearing military combat BDU with armor, and strapped onto their web-gear are extra magazines, grenades, combat knifes etc. Two in front and one from the rear are instead carrying large bazooka like rifles that they point directly at Wondergirl! 
Attack roll for 5 thugs (3 in the front 2 from behind) with Automatic rifles at Cat's Eye (three attacks each, for -4 to attack with the Multifire feat). 2 with Automatic rifles fire at Wondergirl (one in front, 2 in the rear) and 3 with Heavy weapons blast her also (2 in the front 1 in the rear)!
Attack rolls for Assault rifles vs. Cat's Eye; 1st thug (16, 12, 18) 2nd thug (6, 21, 16) 3rd thug (12, 13, 17), 4th thug (12, natural 20! and 16), 5th thug (natural 20! 18, 7). Two hits! No crits though as they would not have hit Cat's Eye's DEF
Verses Wondergirl the two thugs fire at her. 1st (22, 7, and 5) and 2nd thug (12, 7, and 16). One hit
The big gunners fire at Wondergirl also. 1st (9) 2rd (7) and 3rd (22!). One hit
Assuming Wondergirl Defects big gun first Defection roll 3+12 =15, miss. Against the Autofire attack against her 12+10 =22 success. Against the two attacks against Cat's Eye (the DC is 22 BTW) 2 +8 =10, miss; and 12+6=18 miss. if you wish to use a HP to re-roll any let me know, otherwise 
Damage for Cat's Eye 1st Attack 10+8=18, missing it by 2. Takes a Lethal hit. Second damage save 13+8=21, ignores the damage. Cat's Eye has 1 lethal wound
Damage save for Wondergirl vs. the rocket gun, 18+6=24, plus her 3pts of Protection ignores the damage.
Bullets fly everywhere around the pain…one catching Cat's Eye across her right leg, and cries out in pain! Two of the rockets fired at Wondergirl miss and slam into near by stores, while one strikes her square in the chest… and yet when the dust clears she is floating unfazed in midair, the roof and near by shops in tatters.  



2ND FLOOR, SW BALCONY OF THE FOOD COURT
Terra summons up a large rock from beneath the ground and up through the lower shops and underground as it smashes through the last floor. She then jumps onto it and says "*Come on Green, there's trouble afoot!*" as she flies towards the Food Court. Double moving she moves out to the court and seeing the falling steel and glass she is somewhat shocked and awed by the sight! 

Beast Boy shapeshifts into a large green wolf and races all the way over to the food count to see the debris of glass and steel falling onto the Mall patron bellows…and he sees his friends destroying large parts of it… such that tens of people might be killed and injured instead of hundreds! As he is taking in the situation he suddenly notices men wearing trench coats and carrying large duffle bags takes out military assault rifles and aiming them down into the crowd (mostly as your teammates). Underneath their trench coats, Beast Boy notices that they are wearing military combat BDU with armor, and strapped onto their web-gear are extra magazines, grenades, combat knifes etc. They start flying into the crowd below, although a couple fire at Superboy and Starfire who are flying in the air. Beast Boy also hears a couple yell into radios "*We have the alphas here… we need heavy fire power in the food court NOW!*" 

These terrorist don’t seem to notice the large green wolf coming up behind them (and he can see 4 or 5 on each side of him, to the left and the right… and there are more spread around the 2nd and 3rd level balconies that open into the food court… 30 or 40 at least!!  Tara does not seem to see these people and is looking at the roof to try and help) 



2ND FLOOR OUTSIDE SPORTING GOOD STORE (ft NE of the Food Court)
Transforming into the hulking hero of his dreams, Hawk charges straight into the terrorist mob…
Attack roll 6 +12+2+1= 21, hit! Damage save for thug vs. DC34! Down to 31 with his armor, Damage save 10, fails by 21…Hawk’s Damage save from the ramming vs. DC19 is a 4+10=14, missing it by 5. Hawk takes a Lethal hit from the ram
…one of the terrorist goes flying, cut almost in two by Hawk's slam. The other turn towards Hawk and coldly line up shots against the young hero… a wild zealot like look in their mad eyes “*Blasphemer! You and all the old order will be swept away where the dark lord comes! DIE!!*”

Dove races toward a downed woman who has been shot in the neck and shoulder, who is bleeding out fast and choking on her own blood…her eyes look up pleading at him, but with the touch of the young heroes hands, the bleeding stops and the woman takes in a deep breath… looking up Dove sees that there are at least five other victims within 30ft of him that are in as bad as shape or worst!

Aqualad looks to Dove and nods his head once and yells “*Murders!*. He then leaps through the air, headlong into the terrorist with reckless disregard…
Attack roll total 29 for charging, a hit (-2DEF until next action). Damage save vs. DC24, down to 21 with his Armor, total of 8, fails by 14.
…slamming his fist into the first one and breaking multiple ribs as he flies back and through a plate glass window some 30ft back.   

The still living terrorist yell and curse and open fire at the two heroes! 
Two attack Hawk with automatic weapons, two attack Aqualad. Vs Hawk 1st thug (5, 19, 9) thug 2 (19, 9, 10). Vs Aqualad, 1st thug (12, 11, 8), 2nd thug (9, 5, 14). Two of the thug hit Hawk with bullets, Damage save (vs. DC20) is 18, and 13. Missing one by 2, and missing the other by 7. Hawk has taken 3 Lethal hits and is Stunned. All missed Aqualad
…and as bullets rain onto the two young heroes, Hawk is catch on this leg and the shoulder by bullets and staggers back to slam into a large chair in the middle of the hallway. 



(ooc Holy cow this is a long one… I might break it up a bit for next round. Anyway ACTIONS for next round…/occ)


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 10, 2004)

*Raven, unhurt, 6/6 HP*

Slowly, Raven shook her head, trying to recover from Psimon’s last attack. ”I think not,”  Raven replied, glaring at him.  She accentuated her words by attacking once more with a bolt of dark energy.  Also, she glanced over at the girls, checking with her true sight to see if they were real, or also one of Psimon’s tricks.

(OOC: First damage save is a 20 + 11 = 31; second is 17 + 11 = 28.
One nergy blast, 13 + 6 = 19, damage save is +10 S.)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 10, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> (OOC: First damage save is a 20 + 11 = 31; second is 17 + 11 = 28.
> One mental blast, one energy blast, assuming nothing happened to prevent her attacks.  The mental blast is 10 + 10 = 20, Will save DC 16 or be stunned.  Followed by an energy blast, 13 + 6 = 18, damage save is +10 S.)




[occ] note, that the first save was Damage (using will) which you got right but the second one is a Fortitude save so you got a 12+2 =14. Also Rapid Shot lets you make two similar attacks I am pretty sure so you have to go for either two Dark Bolt or two Mental Blasts... sorry about that [/occ]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 10, 2004)

(OOC: Lordy, I am silly right now.  I don't have rapid shot, so I'll go with one darkbolt attack.  Sorry about that!)


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 10, 2004)

*Cat's Eye 4/5 HP*

Kitty screams in pain, shocked at the icey burning feeling that was slowly spreading up her leg.  This was the first time she had ever been somewhere that people wanted to hurt her, and it was a shock to the otherwise gentle girl.  She watches numbly as blood runs down her leg, but she shakes the numbness quickly for a burning rage as she sees the explosion consume Cassie.  She was lucky that her rage consumed her or she might have stood dumbly as her heart flip flopped.  Instead she let out a snarl and pounced on the closest of the gunman, her hands sprouting sharp claws that she used by instinct to her best advantage, going for his throat with one paw, and his stomach with the other.

OOC:  if the closest guy is within 5 meters, she'll rapid strike him.  Otherwise, she'll use a hp to pick up heroic surge and leap + strike.  If her opponent is disabled on the first strike, she'll hit the other guman thats with him

attack rolls:
1st 12+5=17
2nd 19+5=24
+11 L (26)


----------



## Gideon (Dec 10, 2004)

*Beast Boy, Full Health, 5/5 HP*

"Tara, Gun men on the 2cnd floor!"  Racing by the closest one Beast Boy savagely rips at the man "Don't you guys come as little foamy things that get bigger in the bath?" Garfield Taunts the gunmen trying to draw their fire scooting down the halway into the closest door for cover.

(OOC: Move by Attack at first gunman, Power Attack for +3, Bite +6 7L dmg.  Taunt +6 to draw the gunmen fire.  I'll use a hero point if I need to get all that done.  If there is no store that he can take cover in Beast Boy will keep himself positioned behind a bench/ large potted plant anything else that will provide cover.)

(OOC2: If I would be drawing fire towards pedestrians I want to make myself a Rhino and put my horn throuh the first guy and slam his body down on the next guy.  Move-by-attack/Power Attack(-3)  +6 attack Horn 12L dmg, +7 Intimidate to shake up the mooks)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 10, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> (OOC: Lordy, I am silly right now.  I don't have rapid shot, so I'll go with one darkbolt attack.  Sorry about that!)





[occ] hehe I just glanced at your character... Rapid Healing and thought that was Shot also  [/occ]


----------



## Elfy (Dec 10, 2004)

*Wonder Girl; Status: Okay; Damage: None; Hero Points: 5/6*

Cassie maintains her defensive vigilance, keeping a watchful eye out for possible attacks against her and Kitty as they progress towards the Food Court. As suddenly several paramilitary armed men form up around them and start opening fire from both their front and rear quarters, Cassie attempts to form a defensive screen around herself and Kitty by rapidly trying to intercede and deflect the incoming attacks against them using her mystic bracers.

Her efforts are only partially successful, and, as she hears Kitty call out in pain from a grazing bullet, she starts to shout, "Ki-," just as she is struck by an explosive shell. Her body is engulfed in an explosive blast of smoke and fire, but as the obscurement dissipates, she is revealed to have managed to shield herself from the bulk of the explosion by using her arms and legs to protect her face and the more vital areas of her body. Her normal clothing is all but blown away by the explosion, revealing her Wonder Girl uniform that had been beneath, as she floats in the air looking for Kitty.

As she sees the slightly wounded Kitty tear into one group of the gunmen, claws-a-slashing angrily a them, she flies near by her partner while continuing to act as a defensive screen for the both of them, but redoubles her efforts and attempts to reflect some of their own attacks back on them while also trying to get within reach of a nearby bazooka-type foe in order to attempt to smash her forearm bracer into him with a powerful swipe of her arm.


OOC: Half Move Flying to stay close to Cat’s Eye as she attacks (or two Half Moves Flying if Cat’s Eye moves further than 45 feet). Defense bonus +1 for Aerial Combat. Will do Extra Effort to gain Reflection Extra on Deflection Power and spend Hero Point to prevent Fatigue. Defection +12 with Reflection Extra to screen herself and Cat's Eye against attacks while trying to reflect attacks back at their initiators (Ranged Attack +8, possible +1 bonus for Higher Ground since she’s flying).

If she doesn’t have to spend her second Half Action to keep up with Cat’s Eye, then she attacks one Bazooka Mook (or Automatic Mook if it's her only available target near Cat's Eye) in the same group as Cat's Eye is attacking by smashing her forearm bracer into him (Unarmed Attack +8, possible +1 bonus for Higher Ground since she’s flying; Mystic Bracer 14S).


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 10, 2004)

*Arsenal, 1 lethal dmg, HP 3/4*

After Arsenal unceremoniously gets dumped on his keister by Mammoth's shockwave, he decides with all the gunplay prone isnt a bad position to be in and remains that way. With his keen vision he does see Batgirl take some brutal hits. Ignoring the pain from the gash in his shoulder he knocks an arrow and yells to the short guy with the huge laser. *"Wow, a really little guy, with a big gun, who picks on girls? Doesn't take a psych-major to figure out what your trying to make up for pal!" * and lets his arrow fly.


OOC: Remain Prone, Half Action Taunt +7 at Gizmo to make him Flatfooted, Quickdraw arrow, Ranged Disarm to do the old "arrow down the barrel trick", I will use 4 pts of Expertise. to boost my Defense to 24, so +11 Ranged, +1 Weapon Focus/Bow, +1 Nightwing's bonus, (possible +1 Point Blank?), -4 Expertise = +9(+10 point blank) attack roll


----------



## Keia (Dec 10, 2004)

*Starfire, unhurt, Hps 3/5*

Starfire smiled . . . pleased that most of the debris had been contained until she looked to the floor of the food court and all of the wounded and dying.  The flying men with weapons didn't seem interested in just attacking the heroes but the civilians as well . . . not honorable warriors by any means. 

Summoning the strength within herself, Starfire again summons the power, and looking for the highest number of terrorists that she can hit safely, unloaded twin blasts of energy toward the villians.

OOC: 5' adjust (up) again, Full Attack (flying goons), Rapid Shot, point blank shot - if within range, Aerial combat, Power attack (for 3), Nightwing add [9-2+1+1-3+1=7 plus rolls of 14, 19 result 21, 29 with damage of 14L to attack flying goons. She will spend another HP to add the area extra.


----------



## kid A (Dec 10, 2004)

*Dove; Unharmed; HP: 4/4*



> _Dove races toward a downed woman who has been shot in the neck and shoulder, who is bleeding out fast and choking on her own blood…her eyes look up pleading at him, but with the touch of the young heroes hands, the bleeding stops and the woman takes in a deep breath… looking up Dove sees that there are at least five other victims within 30ft of him that are in as bad as shape or worst!_




Smiling reassuringly at the woman, he told her calmly, "You're gonna be okay."  After helping her up, Dove pointed out what he deduced was the safest exit and instructed her to run.  

Turning to the other downed civilians, he barked at Aqualad and Hawk, "Keep it up, guys!  Hold 'em back, so I can help the wounded!"  Determination set in as he quickly attempted to help as many of the hurt mall patrons as he could.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Hawk (3 Lethal, Stunned, HP 5/5)*

Hawk flew back into the mall chair, draped over it uncomfortabley.  He sprung back up (half action) and taunted the remaining guards (full defend).  "What's wrong with you loosers!  You call yourself soldiers?  More like washed-up punks!  You guys think you're something, shooting at civilians?  Let's settle this man to man!"  

He faced them crouched and bent at the waist, leaning towards them.  His snarl remained on his face, regardless of the beating he had just taken.  He was not going to let these goons kill innocents, no matter what he had to do.











*OOC:*


 As stated above, Full Defend this round.  Next round (assuming he is still up) he will plow back into them.  Figured he can't make back to them and fight while standing.  Also, Regeneration recovers 1 hit every other round.  







*OOC:*












*OOC:*


My mistake, I did not list Hawk's Amazing Save: Damage (+5) last round.  No more late night posts for me!!







*OOC:*

































*OOC:*










*OOC:*










*OOC:*










*OOC:*

































*OOC:*










*OOC:*










*OOC:*










*OOC:*


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 10, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> As stated above, Full Defend this round.  Next round (assuming he is still up) he will plow back into them.  Figured he can't make back to them and fight while standing.  Also, Regeneration recovers 1 hit every other round.
> ...











*OOC:*










*OOC:*










*OOC:*










*OOC:*




(occ Just a note, Hawk loses his next action unless you spend a Hero Point. You will not be flat-footed but you can't be Full Defensive or Use Taunt if you don't spend the Hero Point. And yep I know about your Regn /occ)


----------



## Radiant (Dec 10, 2004)

*Casssandra, Hits: 6S 2L , HP: 4/1*

He scored even. That's not acceptable Cain would have told her. Even if he has some high-tech rifle and she just a thrown knife that's still not acceptable at all. A split second she sees the various options he would have used to solve the problem.
_Take the civilians as cover, get one of those assault rifles, take him down._
But before she acts the image is replaced by the Batman glaring at her, telling her to never what Cain wanted her to be or he would take her down himself.
Groaning softly she puts her will together to get up. 
_Gunshot in the arm. Shards in the back. Bruises from Nightwing. Who cares..._
With a sudden flip she is standing again and races right into the nearest group of armed thugs, intending to stop their random shooting at civilians as fast as possible. She leaps into the fray like a whirwind, her hand reaching for one man's throat as her leg snaps out to crash anothers ribcage, fully intending to puncture his lungs.

ooc: spending a hp to get up, taling me down to 1. Going to attack the nearest group of thugs, if it's close enough with rapid strike, otherwise taking a half action to get there. First attack roll: 18+14 (-2if rapid strike) =32 (30)/ second attack: 12+14-2=24(in case I can do it). Damage: +8L
Using Evasion, Instand Stand, Rapid Strike, Takedown Attack, Rapid Takedown.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 10, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> (occ Just a note, Hawk loses his next action unless you spend a Hero Point. You will not be flat-footed but you can't be Full Defensive or Use Taunt if you don't spend the Hero Point. And yep I know about your Regn /occ)













*OOC:*


  Subtract 1 Hero Point, Please. 







*OOC:*





















*OOC:*










*OOC:*


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Superboy (Unhurt, No Spent HP)*

_Assuming the terrorists are close enough:_
Superboy ascends into the balconies and commences to bash the terror out of the gunmen therein.


_OOC: Powers - Flight, Move-By Attack, Take-Down Attack._




_If the terrorists in the balcony are not close enough:_
Superboy powerbombs Mammoth from above.


_OOC: Powers - Flight, Move-By Attack, Power Attack -4/+4._


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 11, 2004)

*Central City Mall, 1;47pm, Oct 30, 2004*

Spoiler for Batgirl only please 



Spoiler



Remember you got your Hero point back that you used fighting Nightwing… I think you should have one more then you have listed. If I am counting wrong let me know


 end


Spoiler for Robin and Arsenal only please 



Spoiler



As I mentioned in the beginning… the lower PL character will get HP back easier and faster… well as you spent Hero Points to “Save Innocents” your first round, you both get 1 point back  just as an FYI I will reward anyone for doing “Heroic” things BUT the ‘skilled’ people will get Hero Points back the most often for doing this…


 end


Spoiler for Dove only Please 



Spoiler



For doing ‘Heroic’ stuff the first round and not attacking, you gain a bonus Hero Point. It has to be used in this ‘encounter’ and goes away at the end of the battle. Yes this is over you basic max BUT it’s special  this will not always happen but I like rewarding ‘hero’ stuff


 end


Spoiler for Hawk only please 



Spoiler



I have your Regen at Rank 6, did you update him? Just want to make sure


 end


*Initiative* Round 2…
29 - Cat’s Eye
25 - Wondergirl
23 - Batgirl
22 - Superboy
22 - Terra
22 – *Shimmer*
21 – Impulse 
20 - Nightwing
19 - Arsenal
19 - Hawk
19 – *Jinx*
17 - Beast Boy
17 - *Gizmo*
16 - Robin
13 – Starfire
13 - Cyborg
12 – *P.O.W.E.R. Flying agents*
11 - Raven
10 – *Flying Thugs*
9 - Dove
8 – Aqualad
6 – Red Tornado 
6 – *Thugs* (running around the Mall)
4 – *Psimon*
3 – *Mammoth*




B&N BOOKSTORE
*Update from last round*
Reeling back, Raven shakes off the affects of the mental assault but then her entire stomach revolts against her and she doubles over to puke out what little food is in her stomach…
Raven is in affect under Stun Power, and is Nausea. Each round, you get to make a new Fortitude save adding +1 for each round _after_ this round. It is a full-round action to recover so if you make your Fort save this round (*Round 2*, you can not react until next round. SOO Raven needs to make a Fort save (at +2 +1) to try and recover from the nausea

Psimon laughs and coming towards Raven…

This round (2)…
Suddenly the back door that Raven came through smashes open and Cyborg yells “*Raven are you in here? The whole mall is going crazy and there are killers everywhere… we need ya… what the #!%% who the #@&$ are you Freak? Hey get away from her…*”
Cyborg using his Power to DataLink (at Range) focusing in on Raven’s communicator Amix card to locate her last round when the shooting started and half moved to get here. This round, full move action to move and smash open the door (that somehow seems to have locked?) coming into the back room and seeing Raven on the ground, two cut up girls and Psimon standing over them all laughing

Raven tries to stop throwing up Fort save +2 +1, DC unknown

Psimon smiles down at Raven and says “*Is this your little boyfriend pet? He seems nice… would you like to watch me kill him?*” he then looks up at Cyborg and says “*Psimon says DIE!*” 
Mind Control ‘command’ to hold this and stand still (so Psimon can do bad things) Mental Attack roll total 26 to hit, above the 15 +Cyborg’s will required. Cyborg’s Will save 19, not enough
…causing Cyborg to freeze this round motionless. He says “*What the h#!!? Let go you freak!*” 



FOOD COURT
Batgirl shakes her head and kips up instantly onto her feet. Looking up, Batgirl runs jumps onto a pile of rumble and flips up onto the second floor landing (not far from where Cat’s Eye and Wondergirl are but one floor down) and landing in a mass of terrorist punches, kicks, whirs through them like wheat…
HP to become unstunned. Instant stand, normal move (run, leaping stuff) Leap 11 +6 +1 =18, plus Super-Leap. Rapid Takedown attack allows you to hit as many mooks as your BAB so +8 hits all eight in that area, and Attack roll hits! Damage save of the 8 mooks is DC23L (-3 for armor) is 5, 5, 4, 20, 10, 8, 16, 15. One survived!!!
…sending seven terrorist flying back in broken pieces with necks snapped, rips collapsed, windpipes torn and other assorted horrible wounds. One of the thugs took most of the blow on his flak armor and he curses her for her ‘righteous ways’

Superboy noting the many terrorist, but also seeing that if he leaves it is the prone Nightwing, Robin, and Arsenal to take on Mammoth below (just planning a bit ) flies down and slams one of his fists into the huge brute’s face…
Charging +2 to hit, -2 to DEF, Power Attack -4 to hit, +4 to damage. Attack roll total for Superboy is 8 +8+1 (Nightwing) +2 -4 =15, a hit. Damage save for Mammoth, vs. DC37 (-11 for his protection) is 22, missing it by 4. Mammoth takes a Stun hit
a KRACK! echoes throughout the mall, and causes Mammoth’s head to snap to the side and take a step back. As Superboy flashes past, Mammoth shakes his head and looking with blood shot eyes says “*Wasa that suppose to hurt punk?*”

Terra raises her hand and rocks spit up out of the food court floor and fly into the air. She then slams a large one down into a mass of terrorist on the 3rd floor (including two bazooka wielders who did not get to fire last round)…
Area Effect attack, targeting one with a bazooka. Attack roll 8+ +1= hitting him! Damage save vs. DC24 (-3 for armor) is 10. Reflex save for the other four thugs vs. DC19 are 22! 20! 17, and 10. Two make it, so their damage save is vs. DC19 (-3 armor) rolling 10 and 21, one makes it! The other two vs. DC23 (-3 pts of armor) 17, 6, both fail
…while one of the thugs is able to leap out of the way of the boulder crashing down on them, four others are not do lucky and are buried in the rubble!  

Then a red-haired punk-goth girl drops down out of the hole where the skylight was and says “*Nightwing I presume… yer cute… for a dead man! Can you breath if your lungs are full of blood? Lets find out!*” as she waves her right hand at him…
Flight normal move 45feet down through the skylight (and movement from last round). Hovering about 80 feet above the floor now. Attack roll total 13! Spend a Villain point total 29! A hit. Nightwing needs to make a Fortitude save vs. Suffocation total 9!? Spending a Hero Point (I give the NPC’s 1 or 2 Hero Points each soo) getting a 14 fail!
…and suddenly Nightwing spits up a red liquid from his mouth and starts gagging! Mammoth yells out “*Yea, do it! Kill boy wonder-bread Shimmer! Kill him dead!*”

Impulse appears on the 2nd floor balcony overlooking the food court between where Terra and Beast Boy are on one side and where Hawk, Dove and Aqualad are fighting. He says “*SONIC BOOM*” and races along one whole wing of the balcony slamming into all the Thugs along there… 
Rapid Takedown Attack allows Impulse to attack a number of mooks equal to his BAB so +5. Heroic Surge to attack two Groups of 5. If he knocks any out, will use Takedown attack to hit more. All along where his normal movement (75ft). Power Attack -5 to hit, +5 to damage Attack roll 18 +9 -5 = 23 a hit! Damage save for five mooks vs. DC29 (-3 for their Armor) is 21, 3, 11, 19 and 5. All failing. Next mook attack roll 6 +9 -5 =10 a miss! No more attacks from that group. Heroic surge attack 9 +9 -5 =13 a hit! Damage save for these five mooks vs DC29 (-3 for their Armor). 20, 4, 5, 18, 13, all fail! Takedown attack natural 20! Crit, save for mook (vs. DC34, -3 for Armor) 16. Takedown attack 5 +9 -5 =9 a miss. And that’s it for that attack
…and 11 terrorists go flying every which way, knocked off their feet and through the air by the speedster.

Nightwing gagging this round and unconscious… next round could start dying if he does not make his next Fort save (he can not issue any more orders this round, so no bonus from Leadership for anyone)

Arsenal taunts the little flying man…
13+7 =20, vs. his Sense Motive or Taunt skill total of 18 He is flatfooted against Arsenal
…and quickdrawing and arrow his fires it straight at his gun while he stares at Arsenal with a stupid (yet mad) look on his face! 
Note Gizmo is 160ft way, so with your Bow RI 60ft (Power Rank) -4 to Attack, plus Nightwing did not give order so you total is down to +4. Attack roll 15 +4 =19 a hit (cause he is flat-footed). Disarm is opposing Weapon Checks, Arsenal 14+4=18, vs. Gizmo 14 (I am going to say that because he is flat-footed, he loses his DEX bonus to attack soo)
Arsenal's arrow shots true and knocks the multibarrel gun onto the ground "*Hey! You'll pay for that you bastard*" 

A beautiful bald African American woman suddenly appears 40 feet from Robin. She smiles at his evilly as she raises her jeweled and ring covered hands “*You boys sure know how to play… now lets play my game… its called ‘How many does Jinx get to kill today?’ you be my first lover Qual’ korth oh’san BAUT’!*” 
Extra Effort to gain Area Effect on her Attack, Spending a Villain point to ignore fatigue. Attack roll against Robin total 17, miss but still in Area Effect, so you get Reflex save for half 17+11 =28, makes it; and then Damage save vs. half (plus -5 for Armor) is 16+1=17, succeeding easily. Arsenal is also in the area and needs Reflex saves, 8+6 =14, fails. Damage save is 14+1=15, fails by 10. Arsenal takes a Lethal hit, and is Stun (you can spend a HP on your round to become unstunned if you want to, otherwise lose next action)
Thunder cracks through the Mall as huge bolts of lightning slam into the ground around the heroes, blowing the few remaining live patrons apart and shaking the whole mall with its power! Robin somehow dodges through the area avoiding the blast, however Arsenal is not so luck and is thrown back out of the area and disappears under debris.

Morphing into a huge green rhino, Beast Boy bellows and charges the thugs on opposite direction that Terra is raining down rocks onto…
NOTE that if you want to take out mooks, Takedown Attack and Rapid Takedown attack are great! But anyway, Shapeshift, free action, Move action 30ft to nearest thug. Attack roll for Beast Boy, 6 +9-3 =12 a hit! Damage save for mook vs. DC27 (-3 for armor) is 5. Intimidation check 13+7 =20, drawing lots of looks at him
…the first thug he gores with his horn, throwing the man 50 feet into the air where he slams into the ceiling as a bloody pulp! Many of the others stare down at the big green rhino with looks of horror…but also looks of fanatical devotion to their cause (which seems to be killing). The balcony groans and cracks with the weight of a big green rhino running around on top of it… 

Gizmo curses his luck and swoops down and recover his multibarreled rifle. “*Hey where did boy-boy go?*” he then that’s flight flying up 50 feet to get a better look for his target…

Robin flips to his feet and charges Jinx, the words of his first 'trainer' ringing in his ears _when you fighting metahumans, get in close and don't them react the way they want to… ranged freaks are use to trading shots from distance while bricks tend to think they can just stand in one place and trade blow… mix it up on them and you have an advantage_ as he gets close his bo-staff snaps out to its full length and he bring it down towards the woman's head…
Instant stand, change 40ft to get to the woman, +2 to Attack -2 to DEF. Power attack -4 to hit +4 damage. Attack roll 16+12+2-4 =26 a hit. Damage save for Jinx vs. DC25 (-9 for her FF/protection) total is 15, fails by 1. Takes a Stun hit
…catching her on the shoulder. She seems shocked by this "*You… you… touched me… beast! I will tear you apart!*" 


Starfire floating in the air gets a little higher and “*HAUPH*” in rage again hurls two large glow green balls of energy into the area at the thugs flying around her!
With Area attack, you have to choose a target. If you hit that target does not get a Reflex save for half. If you miss then he gets a Reflex save for half. Everyone else in the area gets a Reflex save for half. Both of Starfire’s bolts hit two flying-mooks, so no Reflex save for them. Damage save vs. DC29 (-3 for armor) is 11 and 3, both fail. Reflex save for the first group (6 additional ones are in the area) vs. DC24 (yikes!) are 5, 14, 16, 20, 8, 7. All fail. Damage save 14, 11, 11, 21 13, 11. All fail. Second ground (catching 4 additional thugs) reflex saves are 21, 8, 7, 20, 12, 13, all fail. Damage saves 13, 16, 11, 17, 12, all fail
…her blasts exploded within two large groups of them, sending 12 flying every which way little rag dolls! With 3/4’s of their numbers decimated the others looks at her and say “*Get her! For the Dark Lord! Kill!*”   

A group of ten flying advanced looking power suits then drop out from the Skylight! They are black and green with gold-tinned faceplates. Two fly down the 3rd floor balcony (where one almost instantly appears flying back out from, slamming into a pillar and dropping like a rock to slam into the food court floor below; see Wondergirl below ). Four others fly down a hall from northwestern 2nd floor balcony and disappear from sight. The other four start firing at the assembled heroes below!
P.O.W.E.R. Agents, three attacks on Starfire and one Attacking Terra. Attack roll against Starfire (15) 2nd (21), 3rd (14), one hit, two misses. Attack roll against Terra (12) miss!
Starfire Damage save vs. DC23 (-6 for her Protection) is 9+6=15, missing it by 2 points. Starfire takes 1 Lethal hit.

The remaining Flying Agents also concentrate their fire on Starfire, one heavy bazooka and three with advanced assault rifles…
Heavy weapon Attack roll total is (11) miss. Attack roll totals (firing Autofire, so -4 with feat) 1st thug (6, 14, 6), 2nd (6, natural 20! +2 =22, and 12), 3rd (4, 10, 19). One hit and it is a critical!
Damage save for Starfire vs DC21+5 (crit) (-6 for protection) roll is 18+6=24, makes it!
…and while one of the blast strikes Starfire square in her back, and yet she is able to shrug the attack off, turning towards the flying agent with her eyes glowing green!

The terrorist on the 2nd and 3rd floor balconies, seeing Terra, Beast Boy and Impulse tearing through their numbers turn their weapons on to the three…
Two with bazookas fire at Beat Boy/Rhino and five Assault rifle guys open up Autofire at him. Four Autofire at Terra and Four Autofire at Impulse. 
Attack rolls for heavy weapons 1st vs. Beast Boy/Rhino (15) 2nd (19) one miss, one hit! Assault riflemen against Beast Boy/Rhino 1st (5, 4, 20) 2nd (4, natural 20!=22, 6), 3rd (11, 14, 14), 4th (13, 14, 19) and 5th (4, 8, 15). Three hits, one crit.
Damage save for Beast vs. heavy weapon DC23 (-2 protection from growth, 2 less due to Armor Penetration) roll is 19+5=24! 
Damage Save vs. assault rifles DC21 (-4 protection from Growth) are 16+5=21, 10+5=15 and 17+5=22, making all of them!
Against Terra 1st (12, 21, 3) 2nd (7, 5, 19) 3rd (5, 20, 6) and 4th (6, 13, 10). Three hits… but rocks shot up around Terra and the bullets go flying (FF/Protection lowers the damage to below +0 so have to get a crit to damage her with bullets.
Against Impulse 1st (20, 18, 7) 2nd (21, 15, 15), 3rd (10, 6, 10) and 4th (12, 4, 21) all misses… as I need a natural 20 to hit Impulse
Explosions and a hail of bullet fire chew up the balcony around the three young heroes, but few find their mark except against the Rhino running among them, and yet Beast Boy just bellows and keep on coming! 
A couple turn their guns on Batgirl also…
Surviving thug, takes a 5ft step back and fires autofire at Batgirl, Attack roll totals (17, 4, 11) all missing. Two other Autofire gunmen also add their rain of bullets, 1st (15, 16, 15) 2nd (13, 11, 10) all misses. One big bazooka dude also fires a rocket at Batgirl (21) a miss
…and while a rain of bullets and a even rocket explosion all crash around her, none hit the nimble street fighter.

A blast of 'hard' air slam into one of the P.O.W.E.R. armored thugs as they try and line up more shots at the Starfire…
Attack roll (+2 flank) 13 +7+2=22, hit. Damage save for POWER armor thug vs. DC26 (-8 for power armor) is 16, missed it by 2 and as they are mooks
…slamming the armored suit into the ground below. Red Tornado then moves down into the skylight about 100ft off the ground. "*Students! Retreat! I will delay these murders as long as I can… you must escape!*"

Mammoth yells “*Hey Super-girl, meet my FISTS!*” and he leaps into the air, swinging both of his massive arms in some crazy double-upper cut…
Leaping charge 50ft, Power Attack -5 to hit, +5 to damage. Attack roll vs. Superboy a natural 1, Villain point to re-roll (hey I am down under 20 now YEA!), total is a 23 a hit! Damage save for Superboy vs. DC36 (-8 for protection) is 22, missing it by 6. Not worst spending a Hero Point to re-roll as the odds are against ya (and you can spend a HP on your action to become unstunned for sure BUT if you want to I will re-roll and edit if I have to), so he takes a Stun hit and is Stunned and suffers knockback… note he is not knocked out, just stunned
…that connect with Superboy’s chin with another KRACK! that is heard hundreds of yards away and sends Superboy sailing fifty feet to slam into the second floor balcony and imbedding him into the floor! Mammoth lands on the lower food court floor causing a tremor to rumble through the mall (and causing more rubble to rain down from the ceiling… it might not last much longer!)



3RD FLOOR COMING TOWARDS THE FOOD COURT, NORTH HALLWAY
Cat’s Eye leaps down the hallway at one of the terrorist who just shot her, her animal rage coming through for the first time… and it feels good to let it lose!
Move 40ft to get to nearest thug, Attack roll hit. Damage save for the thug vs. DC26 (-3 for armor) is 6, fails! NOTE that now she is within 5ft of two thugs for next round
…cutting the madman down and opening his stomach onto the floor around her!

Wondergirl flies with her friend and slams her first into the bazooka-firing terrorist!
Move 40ft to mook, Attack roll 13 +8 +1 (higher ground sure ) =22 a hit. Damage save vs. DC29 (-3 for armor) is 18, fail
Slamming her fist into the mans face with a loud crack! The man goes flying back 50 some feet and disappears over and out off the balcony and down to the Food Court floor 40 some feet below!

Dropping out of the sky Wondergirl sees two men, dressed in advanced looking power suits! They are black and green with gold-tinned faceplates. Each points his gauntlet hand at her and at Cat’s Eye and open fire!
P.O.W.E.R. Agents, Move Action 50ft to get into place, they are now 80 feet away. Attacking with Energy Blasters, one on each girl. Attack roll 22 vs. Cat’s Eye (miss) and 25 vs. Wondergirl (hit). Deflection roll 15 +12 =27! Reflect roll back at P.O.W.E.R. Agent 18 +8 =26 a hit. Damage Save for P.O.W.E.R. Agent vs. DC 23 (-6 for armor, two less because of Penetrating Attack) is 16 d’oh missing it by ONE. As he is a mook, he is OUT
While the first blast misses Cat’s Eye and slams into a Card Gift store window, shattering displays and blowing cards everywhere the other goes straight for Wondergirl’s head. And yet, she brings up her bracers just in time, and knocking the blast straight back at the P.O.W.E.R. Agent! It blows him back 30 feet and he slams into a support column on the other side of the food count and bounce down towards the ground below!   

The other terrorist seem to care not for the loses they have suffered against the pair and howl with rage as they open up on the two!
There are now 4 thugs with Automatic rifles firing at Cat’s Eyes (2 in the front, 2 from behind, the ones behind now get an extra -2 to attack due to range). 3 attack Wondergirl again (one in the front, 2 in the rear and they get an extra -2 to their attack due to range). There are only two Heavy weapon bazooka blasters left (1 front, one rear who also gets -2 to his attack roll). 
Against Cat’s Eye attack roll total for 1st thug (20, 16, 4) 2nd (5, 7, 18), 4th (18, 12, 10), 4th (17, 8, 6). Vs. Wondergirl automatics. 1st thug (10, 8, 13) 2nd thug (6, 12, 21), 3rd one (12, 16, 11). Heavy weapons 1st one (8) and 2nd one (18) D’oh 
Bullets and rockets exploded around the two but all the thugs succeed at is destroying more storefront and hallway plants. 


2ND FLOOR OUTSIDE SPORTING GOOD STORE (ft NE of the Food Court)
Hawk shakes his head and stands wobbly to his feet and trying to dodge the bullets that are flying throughout the hallway. Taunting the terrorist…
Spend a HP to become unstunned. Defensive (+2DEF, Taunt is a half-round action and Full Defense is a full round action), Taunt check 19 +0 (hehe) for the thug Sense Motive or Taunt, 5+0=5, I am assuming you want them to get -4 to their attack rolls?
…and they seem quite flustered by his words and curse readying to fire!

Then, flying down the hallway at full speed, four men dressed in advanced looking power suits! They are black and green with gold-tinned faceplates. Their gauntlets hands glow with building power as they come on…
P.O.W.E.R. Agents double move this round to get within 80ft of the three heroes. They cannot attack this round…

Dove races to the next injured and bleeding civilian, being largely ignored by the terrorist and P.O.W.E.R. armored agents! Rushing up to an older man, who is bleeding from a wound to his stomach, Dove’s hands against stop the bleeding and heal the man much of the damage that the bullet had done…

Aqualad “*KAI!*” in rage and his foot lashes out to kick another terrorist…
Attack roll 18 a hit, Damage save from thug vs. DC24 (-3 armor) is 14
…sending the man sailing down the hall to crash into a cement potted plant stand!

The three remaining terrorist responded with their own oath of devotion to the 'Dark Lord' and open up on the Hawk and Aqualad…
Attack rolls for the Thugs Autofire, first two against Hawk 1st (3, 12, 14) 2nd (21, 4, and 4), against Aqualad 3rd (3, 20, 13). All miss Hawk, one hits Aqualad
Aqualad Damage saves vs. DC21 (-5 from protection) is 7+8 =15, missing it by 1, takes a lethal hit
…causing Aqualad to grunt in pain as a bullet snicks into his right arm.


OK just for my own records I have spent a total of *7* Villain points so far.

Conditions of NPC’s… 
Mammoth has taken a Stun hit
Gizmo has taken a Lethal hit
Psimon has taken a Stun hit
Jinx has taken a Stun hit

Nightwing is Uncurious and drowning/Suffocating 
Cyborg is ‘held’
Aqualad has taken a Lethal hit
There are dead, dying or downed thugs of all type all over the place.

Whew these are getting bigger


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 11, 2004)

Raven desperately wished that she had fasted that morning as she sees the apple she had eaten for breakfast for a second time.  She felt terribly sick; her whole body was trembling from the nausea.  She closed her eyes, trying to tune out Psimon so that she could get her body under control.

(OOC: Raven rolls an 18 + 2 Fort + 1 for a total of 21)

Her eyes snap open as she hears the door beling blown off of its hinges, followed quickly by Cyborg's voice.  Her heart sinks at Psimon's words, and even more so when Cyborg freezes.  "Leave him alone," she says weakly, struggling to get back on her feet.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 11, 2004)

*Cassandra, Hits: 2L, HP: 4/1*

Cassandra slowly rises from the crouch she landed in after he knee snapped her last opponents neck. Her left hand takes up one of the fallen assault rifles. Her legs don't even move as she seems to just lazily move out of the way of the incoming bullets. It looks almost like an insult epsacialy at the guy leveling a fully automatic weapon from just five feet of her. 
Her mind flashes with images as she realizes that Robin will probably see this and know something strange is up but she doesn't care. A few seconds ago this was all well and good. Now the boy with the bow who just helped her out is lying under the rubble, maybe dead, and Nightwing is drowning in his own blood. 
With expert ease she readies the weapon, aims at the punk-girl that just attacked Nightwing and blasts away at her at full auto-fire.
Whatever their chances of winning or the commands of the red flying guy, she won't let Nightwing die. Everything she is she owes to the Batman, even the kindness his pupil had shown to her. 

Yep, thanks forgot about that point but I used it up for these rolls. Attack roll at range: 4, reroll with HP: natural 20+13=33. Too tired to read up on autofire, if I need  more rolls just make them please. Me's happy enough this that one .

Whatever the result of attack maybe, if the girl looks down afterward she should see something someone so intend on slaughter should really like. The 16year old stands right between the corpses of the men she just tore apart with her bare hands and stares at her with cold murder in her eyes.
_So you get of on killing? I was raised for that game, don't asume you know the slightest thing about it._


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 11, 2004)

(occ Autofire lets you take up to 3 attacks, each at -6 without the Multifire feat. You are +2 due to flanking though/occ)


----------



## Radiant (Dec 11, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> (occ Autofire lets you take up to 3 attacks, each at -6 without the Multifire feat. You are +2 due to flanking though/occ)




ooc: cool, rolls of 13+13-6+2=22/11+13-6+2=20 
btw, hurray my pc has arrived so I can do my own rolls at home again but please go on making saves and stuff like that, it is a lot faster that way.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 11, 2004)

*Beast Boy, Full Health, 5/5 HP*

OOC: Sadly, I do not have Takedown or Rapid Take Down.  How far is it from the second floor to the ground floor and how many mooks are there left?  I guess the imminent question is will I get screwed from jumping on top of either Shimmer or Mammoth?  If I jump my rhino-self on Shimmer will her concentration be nullified?  In the future do you want these questions asked here or in the talking the talk forum?


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 11, 2004)

*Cat's Eye 4/5 HP|| damage 1L*

OOC: Karl from your post, Kitty did not rapid strike, simply took a move action and then a regular strike, meaning she didn't use the hero point for heroic surge, otherwise she would have attacked one of the other 2 enemies with her second attack.

Kitty still in the grips of her ferocious rage simply licked the bloodspatter from around her face.  A simple claw slash had opened the man's stomach, releasing his intestines to fall if they weren't held in.  The girl barely paused to appreciate her handywork before flowing towards the remaining two thugs in front of her.  She was fluid, like she had muscles in places humans did not and knew exactly how to use them.  A single lunging step brought her to the closer of the pair and also brought her clawed hand across his throat in a slash almost too fast to see.  Kitty continues with the slashing motion, using the energy of it to spin her about in a pirouette to put even more force behind her uppercut of the other goon.  Her claws were fully extended and unlike her earlier slash, this strike would put her hand up through the man's throat giving her a grip on the inside of his skull, hopefully one that was firm enough to launch the man with all of her strength into the power armored soldier that had fired on her.

OOC:  Not sure the proper way to do all of this, but here goes
5 ft step, rapid strike 1 at each of the men in range
1st attack: 5+11=17, +11L(ignores protection)
2nd attack: 5+14=19, Grab
Heroic Surge:
Throw thug: 20!+7-4(80ft = 2 range increments)...uhhh damage for a flung body? (14=7+7 to confirm crit)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 11, 2004)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> OOC: Karl from your post, Kitty did not rapid strike, simply took a move action and then a regular strike, meaning she didn't use the hero point for heroic surge, otherwise she would have attacked one of the other 2 enemies with her second attack.




(ooc Crude sorry about that... I can edit it if you want to use the HP to attack twice last round... sorry about that... I thought I read it but missed that part  /occ)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 11, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> OOC: Sadly, I do not have Takedown or Rapid Take Down.  How far is it from the second floor to the ground floor and how many mooks are there left?  I guess the imminent question is will I get screwed from jumping on top of either Shimmer or Mammoth?  If I jump my rhino-self on Shimmer will her concentration be nullified?  In the future do you want these questions asked here or in the talking the talk forum?




(occ Yea I was just making suggestions  Now as for jumping in Rhino form... well you are not great at it.. 2nd floor is about 20 feet above 1st floor. Shimmer is 80 feet off the ground so 60ft above you so no way. Mammoth is on the ground so if Beast Boy charged he could try and attack him. As for questions, I will answer them where we see them... here or there /occ)


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 11, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> (ooc Crude sorry about that... I can edit it if you want to use the HP to attack twice last round... sorry about that... I thought I read it but missed that part  /occ)




OOC: its ok, it sets up my actions for this round rather nicely, assuming the grab and the throw is actually how your suppoused to do it.  I know she has a range Increment of 40 as long as the guy is under a ton, and the 20 should make sure he hits the powersuit.  Its just a matter of whether the grab attack succeeded.  The only thing my having done the rapid strike last turn would do would be to get me a double try at grabbing the mook, and I doubt I'd need it.  At least I hope not.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 11, 2004)

*Arsenal, status: stunned, 2 lethal hits, HP 4/4*

Arsenal lays prone after the brutal blast knocks him silly.

OOC: No HP Spent lay there stunned


----------



## Elfy (Dec 11, 2004)

*Wonder Girl; Status: Okay; Damage: None; Hero Points: 4/6*

Cassie manages to get within range of one bazooka-type foe and she slams her mystic bracer reinforced right forearm across his torso with all the power of a crashing semi-truck, slamming him off of the balcony to fall far to the ground floor below like some rag doll. Suddenly two power suit armored foes enter the fray and open fire with some sort of heavy weapons at her and her partner, but she manages to reflect one of their own blasts back and it blasts the one clean out of the skirmish to crash into a support column.

Feeling that their safety is more important than attempting a proper offensive, at least until the enemies numbers can be better thinned down, Cassie continues her offensive defense strategy of maintaining her deflective screen around Kitty and herself while seeking to reflect as many of the incoming attacks back at the vicious paramilitary men as she can while also trying to get close enough to slam the one nearby bazooka-type foe with a powerful swipe of one of her mystic bracer reinforced forearms. Fortunately, for both her sensibilities and for her stomach, she is much too occupied at the moment to see the savage carnage brought about by her formally timid and charismatic new friend now turned wanton slayer of men.

OOC: Half Move Flying to stay close to Cat’s Eye. Defense bonus +1 for Aerial Combat. Will do Extra Effort to gain Reflection Extra on Deflection Power and spend Hero Point to prevent Fatigue. Defection +12 with Reflection Extra to screen herself and Cat's Eye against attacks while trying to reflect attacks back at their initiators (Ranged Attack +8, possible +1 bonus for Higher Ground since she’s flying). Attack Action against Bazooka Mook (or Automatic Mook, if her only available target near Cat's Eye) by smashing her forearm bracer into him (Unarmed Attack +8, possible +1 bonus for Higher Ground since she’s flying; Mystic Bracer 14S DC: 29). This is a forearm smash to his torso - not a fist punch to his face, Karl, although it would still put him out of action and send him flying if it connects ; )


----------



## Gideon (Dec 11, 2004)

*Beast Boy, Full Health, 4/5 HP*

Garfield thinks about dropping his massive weight onto Mammoths head for half a  second and stomps his left foot twice and bursts forward smashing through paramilitary men like gigantic-green-horned bowling bowl thorugh pins.  "RAAAWWWWWWRRRRRRR"

(OOC: Someone make sure this is right, please.  Attacking the closest 6 mooks(BAB +6) with horn +8 10L dmg.  I have 10' reach as rhino. Spend hero point to avoid fatigue.  Using Move by Attack, Rapid Takedown(heroic surge).)


----------



## Gideon (Dec 11, 2004)

*Beast Boy, Full Health, 4/5 HP*

MY FIRST DOUBLE POST EVAR, YAY!


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 11, 2004)

*Superboy (1S, 1 HP Spent)*

_OOC: Spend HP to recover from stun._

Floating from amidst the wreckage of the crumbling balcony, Superboy dusts himself off and quickly regains his bearings.  "I am not impressed," he says with a laugh, and sails back at Mammoth, full force.

_OOC: Powers - Flight, Move-By Attack, Power Attack -3/+3 to compensate some for the stun._


----------



## kid A (Dec 12, 2004)

*Dove; Unharmed; HP: 5/5*



> _Dove races to the next injured and bleeding civilian, being largely ignored by the terrorist and P.O.W.E.R. armored agents! Rushing up to an older man, who is bleeding from a wound to his stomach, Dove’s hands against stop the bleeding and heal the man much of the damage that the bullet had done…_




Wary of the chaos taking place around them, Dove helps the man to his feet, and sets him off in the right direction.  "Go, quickly!  Get out of here!"  He keeps an eye on the man until he is gone, and moves yet again to another downed civilian.  "Aqualad!  Hawk!  How you guys holding up?"

OOC: thanks, karl!  i will let you know soon...


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Hawk (3 Lethal,  HP 4/5)*

Hawk moved into the middle of the remaining troops.  In his mind it made it harder for them to shoot him and he was not real pleased with the shots he had already taken.  These were worse odds than he had encountered before. Once the P.O.W.E.R. troops could be scene, Hawk was very glad he had moved into the group.  _Those guys aren't likely to shoot their own grunts!_

He struck whichever thug was closest to him, trying not to let on how badly he had been hurt.



Karl:  No, I have Regen at 6.  The book says 5 regains 1 point every other round.  Just figured it was about the same at 6.









*OOC:*


 Half action to move.  Half action to hit.  Melee attack, Melee +12, Attack Focus +1, Imporved Crit 19-20, Amazing Save: Damage +5, Defense 19.    













*OOC:*


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 12, 2004)

*Central City Mall, 1;47pm, Oct 30, 2004*

*Initiative* Round 3…
29 - Cat’s Eye
25 - Wondergirl
23 - Batgirl
23 - Argent 
22 - Superboy
22 - Terra
22 – *Simmer*
21 – Impulse 
20 - Nightwing
19 - Arsenal
19 - Hawk
19 – *Jinx*
17 - Beast Boy
17 - *Gizmo*
16 - Robin
13 – Starfire
13 - Cyborg
12 – *P.O.W.E.R. Flying agents*
12 - Risk 
11 - Raven
10 – *Flying Thugs*
9 - Dove
8 – Aqualad
6 – Red Tornado 
6 – *Thugs* (running around the Mall)
4 – *Psimon*
3 – *Mammoth*




B&N BOOKSTORE
Raven spits the last of the acidic bile from her mouth and whispers her threat to Psimon…
success in Fort save, can react normal next round
…as she struggles to standing on wobbly feet.

Cyborg is still frozen still…
Until ordered to do something else, Cyborg cannot move BUT he can use mental abilities, He uses his DataLink (at Range) to send a message to everyone's Amix card. SOO on Initiative Order 12 or less, people hear the message if they wish to change their action
"_*…bzzzz…cccrrrraaaaack…. this is Cyborg… zzzzzzck….we are in the northwest B&N Bookstore….bbttzz…1st floor in the south employee entrance…kkkkrrrrkkk… Raven needs assistance now!*_" 

Psimon looks over at Raven saying "*Now pet you will have to learn to obey me at all times… this is an important lesson I will teach you. For you see when H.IV.E. is done with you… when you 'perform' the act you where born to play, you are mine… until I bore of you of course. I will now kill your friend to teach you…Cyborg shot yourself in the head, the unarmored part, with that fancy little arm blaster you have there, maximum power please.*" 
Mental Control to Cyborg, 'shot yourself' total roll 21, above 15+Cyborg Will save (+1). Cyborg gets to resist roll is 16+1, fails. 
Cyborg Power attacks himself, can't really miss as he is standing still he is Helpless. Power Attack -5 to hit, +5 damage, attack roll 14+7 -5= 16 vs. Flat-footed DEF with an extra -5 (for 0 DEX), a hit. Damage save vs. DC33 (+5 critical as it is a 'coup de grace' and -4 for protection/ half what he would normally get because he is suppose to shot the unarmored part. _Normally_ this is not an option but he is an NPC sooo) save is 11+4=15, missing it by 14, takes a lethal hit and is disabled
Shaking, the blaster raises to his head and then Cyborg fires, and knocking the legs out from under him. Psimon laughs "*Wonderful, isn't it pet?*" 



FOOD COURT
Batgirl snatches up an Assault Rifle and fires a shot burst into Shimmer's back…
three hits, the first is a Critical Hit! Damage save for Shimmer, first attack vs. DC21+5 =26, total roll is 25!, takes a Stun hit (Shimmer has Durability, anything under her Damage Save modifier is consider a Stun hit), Saves for the other two vs. DC21, are 21, makes it and 15, d'oh, missing it by 6. Shimmer takes a Stun hit and is Stunned.
…and the villainous screams in pain and staggers in midair, and then falls the 80ft to the floor below, throwing up dust and debris!
Mammoth shouts "*NOOO… I will kill you B$#@&… YOU HEAR ME I WILL KILL YOU!*"

Suddenly Argent comes flying into the food court from the 3rd floor balcony and saying "*Bastards!*" She is glowing with dark reddish energy and she blasts two of the P.O.W.E.R. power-armored suits with plasma bolts from each hand…
Rapid Shot, Energy Attack rolls 16 +8-2 (rapid shot)=22 hit, and 9 +8 -2 =15, hit. Each needs to make a Damage save vs. DC24L (-6 for armor [ops I mess up their armor level!] first is 4, misses it; the second 14, miss
…one is blown almost in half while the other is thrown back screaming to the floor below!

Superboy, untangling himself from the steel and plaster balcony, flies at Mammoth, his right fist aimed at the brutes face…
HP to become unstunned. Attack roll 17+9 -3=23, hit. Damage save for Mammoth vs. DC36 (-11 for protection) is 14, missing it by 10… hmm will hold off spending Villain points as the odds are not great, so Mammoth takes another Stun hit and is Stunned
…and with another huge KA-CRACK, the brute's head snaps back and he is thrown 70ft back into a support column, breaking it in two and collapsing part of the above floors down onto him! Superboy continues flying up some 20 feet.

Terra slams another huge rock into a set of agents on the 3rd floor, trying to take out the last there…
Using Elemental Attack, Area Effect. Attack roll, 5 +8=13, hitting one of the thugs. She catches another five thugs. Dave save vs. DC20 (-3 for their armor), is 16, 4, 12, 3, 13. All failing
…burying them under a ton of rock! 

Shimmer pulls herself up out of the rock and debris, looking up at Batgirl "*You little witch, how would you like some mustered gas in your lungs?*" and raises her hand to point at her, as a fowl looking beam shots out… 
Spend a Villain point, half-action to Stand. Attack roll vs. Batgirl 19, misses
…but Batgirl dodges easily out of the way "*ARG stand still damn you!*"

Impulse, seeing the P.O.W.E.R. armored suits flying down one of the hallways cases after them (the ones going for Hawk, Dove and Aqualad) 
_I will post his actions below with that group)_

Nightwing spits out a great deal of blood from his lungs and starts breathing better…
without Shimmer concentrating on it, the power stops, he is no longer suffocation, but he is still out 

Arsenal moans and rubs his head. Peeking out from his cover to see what is going on and readying his bow…
Arsenal is now unstunned and can react normally next round 

Jinx grows at Robin "*Pok sul Gawf oktin YAQ*", retreating back and a huge hammer of flame appears above her and slams down onto Robins area!
Move back 15ft, spend a Villain point to get Area Effect on Energy Blast, attack roll total 18 miss. Robin gets a saving throw for half vs. DC19, roll is 19+11=30, makes it. Damage save vs. DC20L (-5 for armor) roll is 12+1, missing it by 2. Robin takes a Lethal Hit
As the hammer slams down, Robin is able to jump out of the way of most of it, but it still burns him lightly as he grunt a bit in pain.

Beast Boy Rhino bellows in rage again and charges through the last (more or less) of the terrorist on the 2nd floor….
Attack roll 17+8= 25, hitting six thugs. Damage saves vs. DC25L (-3 for armor) are 16, 17, 19, 4, 21, 11; all fail
…sending six bodies flying (some over the balcony, some back to slam through shop windows, etc)  

Gizmo not seeing Arsenal, smiles up as Argent appears "*Oh pretty*" flying a bit that way, and fires one of his blaster barrels at her…
Attack roll total 23 (+2 for flank) for 25, hit. Using power-stunt from main weapon, Paralysis. Argent will save vs. DC21 is 14, a miss. Paralyzed
…and an arch of electricity zaps through her body. She screams in pain and falls crashing to the ground not far from where Arsenal is! 

Robin grunts in anger and advances on Jinx, slamming his staff into her again…
Attack roll, power attack -5 to hit, +5 damage. Attack roll is 17 +12 -5 =24 a hit. Damage save for Jinx vs. DC26S (-9 FF) is 12, missing it by 5, Jinx takes another Stun hit
…catching her in the stomach. A field of energy flashes around her that stops most of the blow but she still cries in pain and scowls at the young hero "*I will kill you, you know!*" 

Starfire, her hands glowing angry with greenish energy blasts the last two P.O.W.E.R. armored suits…
Rapid shot, Attack roll 13+9-2=20 and 7+9-2=14, both hits. Damage saves for the two vs. DC25 (-6 armor) is 14 and 8, both missing
…smashing the pair back into the ground blow!

Risk comes running out of the hallway Argent came from and seeing her falling to the ground, he yells "*ARGENT! Shorty you just make the last mistake of your life!*" and he leaps of the balcony, sailing straight at the little gadgeteer…
Running move to edge of 3rd floor balcony (70ft), Heroic Surge to leap off attacking Gizmo (leaping charge 80ft) +2 to attack -2 to defense. Attack roll is 5+11+2=18 a miss!
…but Gizmo flies out the way at the last second and Risk slams into the ground. Rolling to his feet he growls at Gizmo "*I'm going to smash your punk face into the ground*" 

The Flying Agents, one with a bazooka, continue poring fire on Starfire…
Heavy weapon attack roll total is 10, d'oh! 
Attack with Autofire, 1st (17, 15, 7), 2nd (8, 5, 19), and 3rd (4, 19, 9), all misses
…but the fast flying alien avoids their fire, flying and diving through the storm of bullets!

Red Tornado, frustrated that the students are not fleeing, and hearing Cyborg's message turns on the wind spinning between his legs and flies down the 1st floor hallway heading to help the pain…

The last of the terrorist around the balcony fire at those they each want to kill the most…
bazooka fires at Rhino Beast Boy, attack roll 18 a hit! Damage save for Beast Boy vs. DC23L (-4 for Rhino hide) is 5+5 =10, missing it by 9 (*unless you wish to spend a Hero point, if so I will edit*. Beast Boy takes a Lethal hit and is Stunned.
One terrorist with an assault rifle fires at Terra. Attack rolls 15, 12, 14. No hits
One terrorist fires at Batgirl. Attack rolls 16, 3, and 16. No hits
…while none hit Terra or Batgirl, Beast Boy takes a missile into the side of his body and is knocked back through a window and destroys a display case. When the dust settles, his small human body has returned.

The debris pile where Mammoth disappeared under is smashed aside as the brute stands within it "*Super-Punk you just made me mad… I HATE YOU KIDS! ARG!!* and he picked up a huge section of a collapsed pillar and throws it at Superboy…
HP to become unstunned. Superboy is 90ft away so to far to get to this round, so he using an Improvised Weapon, a big rock. Mammoth has Improvised Weapon Proficiency (sort of a made up feat to allow him to not get the -4 to using these weapons) and throws it at Superboy. It is a light weapon to him so 40ft range increment, so -4 to hit. Attack roll total 14, a miss!
…but the pillar misses him by a hair and slams into the 2nd floor knocking part of it down and collapsing a section of the northwester floor… 



3RD FLOOR COMING TOWARDS THE FOOD COURT, NORTH HALLWAY
Cat’s Eye growls and leaps into the terrorist around her...
first attack hit, Damage save vs. DC27L (-3 for armor) is 10, misses it.
Grab, success. 
Heroic surge to throw (note that 'Improvised Weapons' do your Strength damage or their Hardness and are at -4 to your attack roll. He is 'light' so your Range Increment is 40ft). Hit but no crit, damage save for both is DC22L (-3 for thug, -6 for P.O.W.E.R. armor) are 6 and 7, both fail
…the first thug is almost decapitated, while she grabs another one and flings him at the P.O.W.E.R. armored agents! The thug cracks against the hardarmor suit and throws both out over the balcony and to the floor below

Wondergirl  punches the terrorist with a bazooka square in his flak chest plate…
Attack roll 8+8 =16 hit, Damage save vs. DC29S (-3 for armor) is 4, failing by more then 20
…and pushing it all the way back into the terrorist spin as most of his bones shatter. He is flung back 60 some feet and disappears to fall down to the floor three stories down. 

The remaining thugs curse and continue fighting on! 
Two assault riflemen from behind attack Cat's Eye. Autofire rolls (natural 20! 4, 16) 2nd (16, 3, 9). One hit!  
One heavy weapon rocket shooter from the rear attacks Wondergirl and one assault riflemen in the front and 2 in the rear. Heavy weapon attacker 25 a hit! Autofire rolls; 1st in front (16, 14, 11) 2nd (14, 19, 3) and (4, 11, 5) all misses 
Defection roll against bazooka is 15+12 =27, success. Attack roll is 14+8=22 a hit. Damage save for agent DC23L (-3 armor) is 7, failing.
Deflection roll for Cat's Eye's attack against her, is 1+10 misses.
Cat's Eye damage save vs. DC21L, is 17+7 =24 makes it.
One bullet grazes Cat's Eye's shoulder but she ignores it, while Wondergirl somehow knocks one of the missiles back into its firer and he explodes in a bloody mess!



2ND FLOOR OUTSIDE SPORTING GOOD STORE (ft NE of the Food Court)
Impulse appears from down the hall and moving faster then can almost be seen, punches the four P.O.W.E.R. armored agents hundreds of times each!
Move 75ft, Attack with Rapid Takedown attack, attacking all four armored suits. Attack roll is 3 +8 +2 (flanking) is 13 a miss!!!! D'oh
…but his jumps back crying "*Ow, Ow, Ow, that hurt!*"

Hawk, his wounds closing over on themselves, growls and leaps back into the group of terrorist…
heal 1 Lethal hit. Attack roll 3+13 =16 a hit. Damage save for thug vs. DC28L (-3 for armor) is 11, failing bad
…and his fist cut the man in two!

Dove moves to the next civilian, a young girl of maybe 9 or 10 years old, bleeding badly from a leg wound (it must have hit a vein!), and she has passed out…his touch stops the bleeding but he is not 100% she is even still alive.

The four P.O.W.E.R. armored agents turn two of their blasts against the young heroes…
Against Impulse, attack rolls 16 and 17, both missing. The others seem not to care about their 'comrades' and do not take the -4 to fire into melee combat, so if they miss they hit the terrorist. Against Hawk, 1! and against Aqualad 19 a hit!
Damage save for thug vs. DC23L (-3 armor) is 5, missing it by 15
Damage save for Aqualad vs. DC23L (-5 for protection) is 11+7 =18, success.
…both missing Impulse, and one misses Hawk and turning one of the terrorist into a ball of fire. Aqualad catches a blow against his left thigh but it seems not to affect him…

...he grunts and smashes a fist into the last terrorist…
Aqualad attack roll 6+10=16 a hit, Damage save for thug vs. DC24L (-3 armor) is 15, missing it
…snapping the thug's neck and throwing him back!  



OK just for my own records I have spent a total of *10* Villain points so far.

Conditions of NPC’s… 
Mammoth has taken 2 Stun hits
Simmer has taken two Lethal hits
Gizmo has taken a Lethal hit
Psimon has taken a Stun hit
Jinx has taken a 2 Stun hits

Robin has a Lethal hit (still an NPC?)
Nightwing is Uncurious 
Cyborg is ‘held’, has a Lethal hit and is Disabled 
Aqualad has taken a Lethal hit
There are dead, dying or downed thugs of all type all over the place.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 12, 2004)

Raven watches helplessly as Cyborg obeys Psimon’s command, her eyes wide with horror.  She had not known Cyborg for very long, but he seemed like a decent enough guy.  Rage burned within her at Psimon’s cruelty, and she fought back the urge to exact a painful and bloody vengeance for his horrible deeds.  Cyborg was badly injured… he needed healing more than she needed to hurt Psimon.  As soon as she was certain that she could support her own weight, she would make her way to Cyborg and try to heal him.   “I will never obey you.  I would die before I fulfilled whatever it is you have planned for me.”  

(OOC: As soon as she can act, she’ll move over to Cyborg and use her healing power to grant Cyborg an immediate constitution check (DC 20) to stabilize from being disabled; he’ll add +10 to his check from her healing power.  Being empathic, Raven will ‘absorb’ his disabled status)


----------



## Radiant (Dec 12, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl), Hits: 2L, HP: 4/1*

A second ago this fight looked bad. Cassandra has no clue how to fight these superpowered beings and they hurt them big time. Now the flying punk-girl is falling, Nightwing breathes again and even the boy with the bow gets back to his feet. 
_Better._



			
				Mammoth said:
			
		

> "NOOO… I will kill you B$#@&… YOU HEAR ME I WILL KILL YOU!"




She hears him but doesn't take the time to understand, she needs her mind clear now and doesn't have any concentration to spare for words. What she does get is that he is angry and that's perfect. She's pretty sure she can dodge anything the big brute has to offer and 
it might keep him busy.
Just then Superboy flies on and knocks the beared guy out, that's even better.
In one instant she throws the rifle back to the surivor of the group she attacked a moment before.
"Thanks."
With a quick smile she is gone, running towards the place Shimmer has fallen.
Without slowong down she leaps the last yard, her knee flicking out as she aims for the metahuman's head.

ooc: If she can't reach Shimmer, Cassandra will instead plunge headlong into a any group of thugs that happens to be between them. In any case her attack roll is 3 (oh my) +14= 17.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 13, 2004)

*Beast Boy; 1 lethal, 3/5 HP*

Standing up and making a quick/ridiculous 'Neo' pose.  "You may come with a rocket but I show up with a beautiful woman who rocks!  Which one would you want to cuddle with?  Not that you'll ever cuddle again.  Think you can handle this sexy...or course you can, gotta go check on hub cap."  Beast Boy sends the last part of his comment to Tara sent with a wink as he runs to leap of the balcony.  By the time Garfield leaps he is no longer a green little boy but a sleek hunting cat colored green.

(OOC: Spending the Hero Point to become un-stunned.  Half-action to stand up, half action to move/leap off balcony.  Free action (know(animal) check 22 change into Cheetah.)


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Cat's Eye 4/5 HP|| damage 1L*

Kitty growls at the Terrorists with the assault rifles, and she is already moving towards them before she even really forms the thought.  It was pure instinct, these men were trying to hurt her, kill her, they would be dealt with.  She covers the ground between them in a graceful bounding run, that wouldn't have been out of place on a cheetah.

OOC:Move action, if one gets her into range, she'll attack, otherwise, double move to get next to the largest number of attackers she can.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 13, 2004)

*Wonder Girl; Status: Okay; Damage: None; Hero Points: 3/6*

Cassie bashes the one bazooka-type foe, slamming him far away, and manages to reflect the other bazooka type foe’s own rocket back at him, causing it to explode around him.

With all of the heavy armed foes having been dealt with, and Kitty dealing with the one remaining close by automatic armed foe, Cassie chooses to go on the offensive and flies headlong into the remaining four automatic armed foes that are attacking them from the rear quarter in an attempt to go through them like a bowling ball striking so many pins, battering them about, and blowing through them. As she bulldozes through them, she calls out to Kitty, "Come on Kitty! Raven needs our help!" and gets set to fly towards the bookstore in order to lend her to aid to her mysterious teammate in need.

OOC: Half Move Flying headlong into the 4 remaining automatic mooks in the rear group. _Attack_ bonus +1 for Aerial Combat. Will do Extra Effort to gain Takedown Attack Feat and spend Hero Point to prevent Fatigue. Defection +12 to screen herself against attacks. Takedown Attacks against rear Mooks, trying to take them all out: Unarmed Attack _+9_, possible +1 bonus for Higher Ground since she’s flying; barehanded 13S DC: 28.


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2004)

*Starfire, 1 lethal hit, Hps 3/5*

Starfire reviewed the battle field . . . most of the enemies with guns had trained their attacks on the Titans (which was good in her opinion - better to attack her than a civilian) . . . the leaders had appeared and were a varied powerful lot.  None of them had been taken out of the conflict despite the Titans efforts to this point.

She heard Red Tornado's order and was waiting to retreat until those slower of foot moved . . . but everyone stayed - so Starfire stayed as well.  Starfire decided that the one who had taken down Nightwing deserved to die first.  Starfire moved up and slightly toward Shimmer, and fired twice at the woman.  She was trained better on Tamaran than to declare her attack - there was nothing honorable or noble about this unprovoked attack, she wasn't about to be honorable in return.

OOC: 5' adjust (up), Full Attack (Shimmer), Rapid Shot, Point blank shot, Aerial combat, Power attack (for 3), [9-2+1+1-3=6 plus rolls of 19, 6 result 25, 12 with damage of 13L to hit Shimmer]


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Hawk (2 Lethal, HP 4/5)*

2ND FLOOR OUTSIDE SPORTING GOOD STORE (ft NE of the Food Court)

Hawk was amazed at the damage he did to the thug but he didn't let that stop him. He noticed a lot of movement near the flying thugs and looked up to see a red blur moving around them.  "Looks like it's time for me to move the party!" 

"Hey Dove, you gettin' anything done over there?" He saw his brother leaning over the bodies the bad guys had attacked.  No matter how much he hated his brother being such a wuss, he was grateful he could help the victims at times like this.  Not that he would admit it.  Especially to Dove. 

He heard Aqualad yell and smiled, never looking to check on him. _Really sounds like that guy's getting into it._

He leaped at the P.O.W.E.R. Agent foolish enough to get close to him.  _Those guys below were easy, even if they did get in a few lucky shots.  Let's see how well these loosers hold up!_










*OOC:*


I guess this would be a charge?  Not sure of the distance.  Melee +12, Attack Focus +1, Charge +2, Improved Crit 19-20. Defense -2. Not going for the extra Ramming damage this time.  Hawk has enough problems right now.







*OOC:*


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 14, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> 2ND FLOOR OUTSIDE SPORTING GOOD STORE (ft NE of the Food Court)
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*










*OOC:*




(occ all the normal terrorist around you are dead, there are four P.O.W.E.R. armored agents about 40ft away. I will assmune you move that way to attack one of them /occ)


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 14, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> (occ all the normal terrorist around you are dead, there are four P.O.W.E.R. armored agents about 40ft away. I will assmune you move that way to attack one of them /occ)












*OOC:*


 Will edit to reflect an attack on one P.O.W.E.R. agent. 







*OOC:*





















*OOC:*










*OOC:*


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 14, 2004)

*Central City Mall, 1:47pm, Oct 30, 2004*

*UPDATE FOR STARFIRE'S HERO POINT*

(occ  sorry Mordane76 I am super tired tonight and going to bed now and wanted to get the next round up… hope this is ok. YOU can post for next round now  Sorry again… and now hero4hire or DocHazard either  anyway on with round 4 /occ)


*Initiative* Round 4…
29 - Cat’s Eye
25 - Wondergirl
23 - Batgirl
23 - Argent 
22 - Superboy
22 - Terra
22 – *Simmer*
21 – Impulse 
20 - Nightwing
19 - Arsenal
19 - Hawk
19 – *Jinx*
17 - Beast Boy
17 – *Gizmo*
16 - Robin
13 – Starfire
13 - Cyborg
12 – *P.O.W.E.R. Flying agents*
12 - Risk 
11 - Raven
10 – *Flying Thugs*
10 – *”Door”*
9 - Dove
8 – Aqualad
6 – Red Tornado 
6 – *Thugs* (running around the Mall)
4 – *Psimon*
3 – *Mammoth*

B&N BOOKSTORE
Raven rushes to Cyborg’s side and with glowing hands touches his head around the wound…
Use Healing (Empathic) on Cyborg, Disabled check to recover for Cyborg rolling an 8 +4 (his CON bonus) +10=22, makes it. He is will be able to act normal next round. Raven becomes disabled, next round your Regen will give you your own CON check to recover
…and his head trauma heals over quickly and vanishes, only to reappear on Raven’s head. She groans with pain and falls beside him.

Psimon laughs and says into a wrist radio he is wearing “*I have the subject I need a door*” 
(free action, just for affects)

And a white-line splits the air in front of Raven right down the middle. It seems to rip the air open and forms a large 10 feet tall, 20 foot wide ‘doorway’. Light from the doorway shows a brightly looking lab on the other side, and men in full body bio-containment suits carrying big poles with metal rope loops on the end of them step through, moving towards Raven. Also standing there is a ‘man’ in a red and gold robe, his hands folder in front of him “*Excellent… she is perfect… our lord will be pleased…*” 

Psimon is humming happily to himself and says “*Ah such a beautiful world it will be…when you know who is let out of his cage, aye my pet?*”

Just then Red Tornado comes flying into the room…
Sprint movement to get here this round, flat-footed
…and says “*Throw down your weapons. By ‘Special Order of the U.S. Justice Department of Extraordinary Affairs XI-9A987465-NA’ I am placing you all under arrest for Parahuman Crimes…*”

Psimon looks at him and smiling says “*Screw you red*” his brain glowing hot and flashes…
…Mental Blast, Attack roll 25 to hit, Damage Save for Red Tornado is 14+5 =19, fails by 7 (Ouch Mental Blasts are SOOO bad, except against Raven). Red Tornado takes a Stun hit and is Stunned 
…causing the sentient android to scream clutching his head and to crash into the back book display.

Raven gets to make a Regeneration +CON bonus check to recover from being Disabled next round. If she succeeds she can act the round after that. Cyborg will be able to act normally next round IF Psimon does not maintain the 'hold' (which he can as a free action) and he does not look too happy. 
NOTE also Beast Boy in cheetah form will make it to the bookstore sprinting this round. Next round he can make a charge attack to get into the back room and still be able to attack if he wants 



FOOD COURT
Batgirl, leaps down to the food court floor and races across it to flying kick at Shimmer head…
You can get to Shimmer but only as a Charge attack (+2 attack -2 DEF) in which case you hit her! (with a 19). Damage save vs. DC23L (-2 for her lethal wounds) is 27! (almost max)
…but the crazy goth girl is a bit tougher then she looks and the blow only glances off her shoulder. 
Shimmer snarls and says “*Last mistake you will ever make #@$&p!*”

Argent tries to shake off the effects of the paralysis…
Will save (+1 for next round) natural 1 ok
…but her body continues to convulse and jar as shocks shot through her body, her face contorted in pain.

Superboy again darts forward, planting his fist first into Mammoth face...
Assuming here, but Charge move flight to get to Mammoth (as he is to far away otherwise), +2 to hit -2 to DEF, Power Attack -3 to hit +3 to damage again. Attack roll 9 +8+2-3 =16 a hit! Mammoth’s damage save vs. DC36S (-12 for protections, DS two less from his two Stun hits) is 22, so close. Mammoth takes another Stun hit
…meeting his chin with a audible ‘KRACK’ that jars the big thug’s head but does not knock him down. 
He screams “*YOU ARE SOOO DEATH…KILL YOU…KILL YOU ALL!*”

Terra, seeing Garth hurt screams at the bazooka firer and slams a big rock down onto this head…
Attack roll 4+8=12, a miss! As she is still and NPC not spending a HP to re-roll
…but in her hurry to crush him the boulder missed and crashed through a ‘Cookies and Cream Ice-Cream Parlor’ quick-stop on the 3rd floor!

Shimmer glares at Batgirl and says “*Lets see you dodge around this little girl!*”
Attack roll to hit Batgirl with Area Affect attack, Snap (Stun off her Transformation power), Attack roll 16, miss. Means that Batgirl gets two Reflex saves, the first to half the effects of the Snare and the second against the Snare attack. Reflex save roll 2+9=11, Reflex save 5+9=14. If you wish to spend a hero point you may on either roll otherwise (and can make and post your roll if you spend the HP and want to)… Entangled -2 to attack rolls and -4 to DEX, and cannot move. Shimmer then takes a 15ft step back from Batgirl
The ground at Batgirl’s feet suddenly turns to a sticky like tar, sticking her feet to the ground. Shimmer giggles with glee, thinking now that she can kill the young hero at her leisure.

Nightwing is still unconscious…
Well normally I would not BUT spending a HP to try and become unstunned. CON check vs. DC10, rolling 18+3=21, makes that easy. He can react next round
…but he groans and starts waking up.

Arsenal (again when I NPC you I go for the simple) stands up from the debris and draws, fires and shots at Gizmo before the little man even sees him stand…
Ranged Disarm again, Attack roll 13+12 =25, hit. Disarm check 13+12=25 vs. 20, success
…knocking the gun out of his hand again. He curses Arsenal but his eyes are focused on someone else…

Jinx growls in frustration that Robin has not fallen before her, and waving her hands and chants “*Phos bLock Olfest Drat Koo*” 
Obscuring Mist around the two of you. She has the PS that it blocks Dark Vision. All attacks against her are now as if you where blind, unless you have Blind-Sense. She then moves back 15 feet away from him
…and a thick oily black cloud surrounds her and Robin, they both disappear within it!

Beast Boy, shaking his head, leaps and in mid-jump changes into a cheetah and races towards the bookstore to help Raven and Cyborg…
HP to become unstunned, half-action to stand, Shapeshift free action, move 65ft 

Gizmo spots Starfire and smiling to himself, drops to the ground, to pick back up his blasters her with his paralysiser (as it worked against Argent)…
Move down to grab gun, he is now on the ground. Attack roll 31, a hit. Will save for Starfire 11+6=17. *UPDATE for HERO POINT*; roll 18+6=24, makes it
…coursing electricity arcs through the young alien causing her to cry in pain but she is able to overcome the pain and keeps flying. Gizmo curses and shakes his fist at her...

Focusing on her breathing and ignoring all the other noises of death and battle around him, Robin holds his breath and slams his staff into the area he thinks Jinx is…
Jinx’s move silent (+5) for all the other noise is 19 vs. Robin’s Listen check rolling 16+5=21. He moves 15ft and swings his staff at where he thinks she is… attack roll 10+12=22 a hit. 50/50 chance to miss (rolling 11+) rolls a 4, hit. BUT without 'power-attack, Jinx's force field reduces the damage bonus below +0
…but no one is really sure what is happening in there!


Starfire, shrugging off the effects of the taser charge, lobs two powerful blasts at Shimmer…
*UPDATE for HERO POINT*; note Shimmer is not within 30ft of Starfire right now, she is about 50ft right now, but the first attack still hits. Damage save for Shimmer vs. DC28L, is 15. Hmm, odds not good… but Batgirl gets to attack her flat-footed if I don’t try…getting a 25! Shimmer takes another lethal hit 
…the first strikes the villainous girl and causes her a nasty burn on her left thigh. She shrieks, more in rage then pain and says “*I’ll get to you next B#@!*, first the bat goof here, then you*”


Risk picks up a large chuck of rock debris (around a half-ton or so) and hurls it at Gizmo with terrible force…
(OK not using the Imp Wpn Pen. It is sort of anti-super as they are always throwing stuff. I will re-think about it all). The rock is Light for Risk, so Range increment is 40ft. Gizmo is 100 feet away from him, so -4. Attack roll 17+10-4 =23 a hit. Damage save (evasion) for Gizmo vs. DC26L (-4 for his armor) is 28, makes it 
…but the little sadist dodges out of the way of the flying rock laughing and taunting Risk.

Flying Thugs turn their attention on Superboy and Risk…
The one with a bazooka blasts at Superboy, the three with automatic rifles fire at Risk. 
Against Superboy attack roll 22 a hit. Damage save for Superboy vs. DC23L (-8 for protection) is 10+8 -1 (for lethal hit), makes it.
Autofire against Risk, 1st (9, 16, 7), 2nd (14, 10, 20) and 3rd (7, 20, 14), two hits. Damage saves vs. DC21L (-6 protection) is 21 and 13, fails one by 2, takes a lethal hit
…but bazooka blast simple explodes around Superboy without affect, while a hail of bullets strike Risk, one ricochets off his head and cuts him slightly. 

On the ground, the terrorist with the last bazooka fires at Terra on her floating rock…
Attack roll 22! A hit. Damage save for Terra vs. DC23L (-8 for her protection) roll is 8+1=9, failing 6. Terra takes a Lethal hit and is Stunned
…and the missile slams into her rock shield shattering it and throwing the girl back into a display window for a camera store. 
As for the last two terrorists with Automatic rifles trains their weapons on Batgirl…
Attack rolls 1st terrorist (11, 7, 8) and (21, 4, 4) all misses
…but the automatic fire rain around her she causally dodges out of the way of them

Mammoth howls in rage and tries a terrible roundhouse punch aimed right at Superboy’s head…
Power Attack -5 to hit, +5 to damage, Attack roll total A NATURAL 1. OK Villain point, re-rolling 24-5=19 to hit! Damage save for Superboy vs. DC36 (-8 for protection) is 12+8-1 (for lethal hit) is 19, missing it be 9. Superboy takes another lethal hit and is thrown back 65ft. Again if you would like to spend a Hero point to re-roll you can but the odds are against you, and you can spend a Hero Point to be unstunned on your turn 
…’KA-BOOM’ slamming into the young hero and knocking him back into another support column, causing it and part of the roof to collapse down onto him and the south part of the food court! 



3RD FLOOR COMING TOWARDS THE FOOD COURT, NORTH HALLWAY
Cat’s Eye (there is still one terrorist at the front who was firing at Wondergirl. The other group is out on the balcony but most of them are dead or down, she still hears automatic fire from that direction) roars and slashes at the thug near Wondergirl…
Attack roll against nearest Thug 7+7=14, hit. Damage save vs. DC27L (-3 armor) NATURAL 20! The thug is still alive
…but her claws are deflected off the man’s flak vest. He looks FREAKED OUT but taking a step back unloads his assault rifle into the cat like heroine! 

Wondergirl flies towards the terrorist at the rear, slamming into killers…
(NOTE just as an FYI, Takedown Attack allows you to make 1 extra ‘cleave’ like attack if you knock a foe out EXCEPT against Mooks where then you can keep attacking until you miss or one makes there save. Rapid Takedown Attack allows you to hit a number of ‘mooks’ equal to your Base Attack Bonus. I am assuming that is the one that you want to use right?). Also note that they are far enough away that Wondergirl has to charge to reach them +2 to hit -2 to DEF (moving 90ft). Extra Effort Rapid Takedown Attack, HP to ignore fatigue. Attack roll 8+10+2 =20 a hit. Damage save for the 4 mooks vs. DC28 (-3 for armor) is 10, 20, 12, 11, all failing
…and blowing them over with ease, the terrorist flying in all directions to fall broken and moaning onto the ground! 
NOTE also towards the end of the Wondergirl hears that high pitched whistle or wine in her ear again…not as loud this time but still painful
LAST NOTE if you want to use super-flight you could spirit to the B&N alo, but you would be flat-footed and could not act

The last terrorist screams “*FOR MY DARK LORD!!!*” and sprays Cat’s Eye with full auto…
Attack roll for him 8, 21, and 4 all misses  
…but the nimble girl easily evades the shots, even at point blank range!



2ND FLOOR OUTSIDE SPORTING GOOD STORE (ft NE of the Food Court)
Impulse again tries to take out the powered armored flying goons…
Rapid Takedown Attack, attack roll 14+8=22, hit. Damage save for the goons vs. DC23S (-6 for armor) are 19, 21, 12 and 9
…slamming his fist hundreds of times into each of the terrorists. Two fly back in opposite directions, one through a pet store window (where the puppies and kitties have already escaped during the earlier shooting) and the other through a nail saloon! The armor of the last two saves them from his rain of blows and their gauntlets glow with energy ready to unleash it onto the young heroes!

Hawk leaps forward and slams into one of the armored suits…
Leaping 40ft charge. Attack roll 14+13+2=29 to hit. Damage save for thug vs. DC28L (-6 for armor) is 20…so close
…cutting through the suit and the man who is wearing it and throwing him back into a large metal drinking fountain station.

The remaining P.O.W.E.R. armored agent curses and turns his blaster on Hawk (already failing to shot Impulse)…
Attack roll vs. Hawk 13 a miss
…but the blast goes wild and destroys a statue of some Greek god in front of a trendy 'BIO-CLOTHING' store. 

Dove rushes to a middle aged woman that has lost her right arm and bleeding badly from it, and again his touch stabilizes the victim

Aqualad yells a challenge and "*FOR HONOR!* and rushes forward to deliver a flying kick into the last of the P.O.W.E.R. armored agent…
Attack roll 7+10+2 (charging)=19. Damage save vs. DC24L (-6 armor) is 17, missing by 1
…shattering the front faceplate and throwing the armor back down the hallway.


For my records I have spent a total of *11* Villain points so far.

Conditions of NPC’s… 
Mammoth has taken 3 Stun hits
Simmer has taken two Lethal hits
Gizmo has taken a Lethal hit
Psimon has taken a Stun hit
Jinx has taken a 2 Stun hits

Robin has a Lethal hit (still an NPC?)
Argent is paralyzed 
Terra has taken a Lethal hit and is Stunned
Nightwing is unconscious, but just woke up
Red Tornado has a Stun hit and is Stunned (losing next action)
Cyborg is ‘held’, and has a Lethal hit but is healed 
Aqualad has taken a Lethal hit

*Actions?*


----------



## kid A (Dec 14, 2004)

*Dove*



> _Dove rushes to a middle aged woman that has lost her right arm and bleeding badly from it, and again his touch stabilizes the victim._




Having helped many of the victims in the area, Dove looked up and around, scanning the area to get a sense of the situation.  All the thugs in the immediate vicinity seemed to have been taken care of by Hawk and Aqualad.  Dove searched for more wounded people, and noticed Aqualad had been hurt.  "Aqualad!  Hold on!  Before we go anywhere, let me heal that wound for you!"


----------



## Keia (Dec 14, 2004)

*Starfire, 1 lethal hit, Hps 2/5*

OOC: Used the hero point, 'rolled' an 18.  _[had to use Rand on Excel at work]_


----------



## Radiant (Dec 14, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl), Hits: 2L, HP: 4/1*

Cassandra stares into the smiling face of Shimmer. She raies her hand in front of her face and a flick of her fingers reveals another black blade. 
Before she even has time for a dumb look the Razorwing is thrown right at her face.

OOC: Keeping my last hero point. Attack roll for the razorwing: 13+13-2= 24.
If I have a roll to free myself that's a natural 5 plus whatever I roll on. So much for that...
Will use dodge specifically against Shimmer this turn to have at least some defense left.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 14, 2004)

*Cat's Eye 3/5 HP|| damage 1L*

"Go help Raven.  I can handle the last one, just grab me on your way." Kitty calls out to her friend as she lashes out at the last of the thugs with her gleaming crimson covered claws.

OOC: 12+7=19 to hit (26L, penetrating), ready an action to grab ont Cassie for a lift across the mall.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Superboy (1L, 2HP spent)*

Superboy shakes off the cobwebs, takes a step out of the crumbling pillar, and unleashes beams of searing heat from his eyes straight at Mammoth.

_OOC: 
Regeneration +8 heals one wound.
HP to unstun.
Superboy takes a 5 ft step, allowed by a full action, stepping to 60 ft away from Mammoth (so within 1 range increment), and takes a full round to use his Heat Vision +6L.
_


----------



## Elfy (Dec 14, 2004)

*Wonder Girl; Status: Okay; Damage: None; Hero Points: 3/6*

Cassie blows through the rear group of paramilitary men like a wrecking ball going through a building wall, taking them all out, and scattering them through the air like so many leaves in the wind.

Cassie flies by Kitty on her way towards the bookstore in an effort to bring her bloodstained companion along with her and then makes best possible speed off to aid Raven and her other embattled teammates against the vile madman so ravaging them.

OOC: Will attempt to fly by Cat’s Eye in a way that provides her with an opportunity to 'hitch a ride' with Wonder Girl as she heads off towards the bookstore (Flying Sprint, if still possible, best speed if not). Should Cat’s Eye somehow fail to grab a hold of her, Wonder Girl will grab Cat’s Eye herself and then make best speed towards the bookstore. If she manages to make it to the bookstore, I’d like her to end her move so that she is just within her charge distance of Psimon to set-up a possible charge action the following round.

_Defense_ bonus +1 for Aerial Combat. Defection +12 to screen herself and Cat’s Eye against attacks. If Wonder Girl suffers a worse result than 'Stunned', is Mind Controlled, or suffers a similarly disastrous result - spend Hero Point to try to prevent it.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 14, 2004)

*Beast Boy, 1 Lethal, 3/5 HP or possibly 2/5 HP*

"RAWWWWRRRRR!"  Bursting through the store into the back room the green cheetah leaps at Psimon's neck clamping furiously down.

(OOC: Charge attack at Psimon, Power Attack for 5, Total +5 attack 10L dmg, HP if I miss)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 14, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> OOC: Used the hero point, 'rolled' an 18.  _[had to use Rand on Excel at work]_




(occ Updated above /occ)



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> If I have a roll to free myself that's a natural 5 plus whatever I roll on. So much for that...




(occ It is a STR or Escape Artist test vs. the DC of 10+Shimmer's power ranks, so 5+ your STR mod is not enough to break free. You can try every round if you want to.


*Mordane76* agian sorry for not waiting. I don't want anyone to feel like I am ignoring them but I also want to keep the combat moving as best as I can. PBP are slow as is... /occ)


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 15, 2004)

Raven smiled faintly as she saw Cyborg’s head wound fade away, but that smile quickly vanished as a matching wound appeared on her own head.  Pain lanced through her as she absently brought a hand up in a vain attempt to stem the blood that was not flowing freely.

Though the blood and the pain, she heard Psimon’s words, and saw the ‘door’ open up, noting the men who came through.  As the Red Tornado entered the scene, she felt a moment of hope, but it quickly vanished as he fell to the floor.  “You know who…” she mumbled, beginning to have an idea of who they were talking about.  Were these people foolish enough to set Trigon loose upon the world?  The horror they would unleash… the thought of it stirred Raven to action, and she tried to pull herself together.  ”You must not free him!” 
(OCC:For her Regen check, Raven rolled a 26, 14 + 2 Con + 10 Regen.)

She looked up when a green cheetah burst into the room, surprised by its appearance.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 15, 2004)

(Mistake - Ignore)


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Hawk (2 Lethal, HP 4/5)*

2ND FLOOR OUTSIDE SPORTING GOOD STORE (ft NE of the Food Court)

Hawk dropped to the floor as the energy blast passed by him.  He watched as Aqualad leapt up to kick the P.O.W.E.R. agent in the face, knocking him out.  "Nice moves!  We finished those guys off, easy.  Hey Dove, you get everyone taken care of or are you still playing nurse?"  Hawk smiled at what he thought was a funny joke.  

He looked around at the destruction they caused.  "Doubt we'll be shopping at this mall again, any time soon.  Hey, I wonder where everyone else is.  You don't think they ran into any trouble, do ya?"  










*OOC:*


My understanding is that Hawk and Dove would not have the credit cards on them that Hank and Don were given, so they missed the call for help.  Right?  But Aqualad would and Impulse would know what was going on, if he is still around.  







*OOC:*


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 15, 2004)

(occ Everyone got the card unless you did not want them. Also even with these agents down, there is still gunfire and explosions going off towards the food court. Also Hawk heals another Lethal point this round /occ)


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2004)

*Starfire, 1 lethal hit, 2/5 hps*

Starfire shook her head to clear the electrical energy coursing through her.  _'Not as bad as the pain sticks . . . but sufficient,'_ Starfire thought.  She turned for an instant and winked at the small man with the big gun.  Starfire wanted to kill him, but there was a helpless roommate that needed her (or so she thought).

*"Someone destroy that gun!" * she called out.  

Starfire fired twice at Shimmer, hoping to take her down before she did too much harm to her teammate.  If she could draw Shimmer's fire, that might give Batgirl the time to break free.

OOC: 5' adjust (toward Shimmer), Full Attack (Shimmer), Rapid Shot, Aerial combat, Power attack (for 5), [9-2+1-5=4 plus rolls of 2, 19 result 8, 23 with damage of 15L to hit Shimmer]


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 16, 2004)

*Central City Mall (or what's left of it), 1:47pm, Oct 30th*

(occ Sorry this is a bit late... got pulled away yesterday and work internet not working /occ)

NOTE/spoiler for Raven only please 



Spoiler



For healing Cyborg last round instead of attacking, gain a bonus Hero Point. Remember I was saying doing ‘heroic’ things gets you Hero Points back faster and sometimes give you a bonus. It goes away at the end of the battle, so you want to spend it soon 


 end


*Initiative Round 5*
29 - Cat’s Eye
25 - Wondergirl
23 - Batgirl
23 - Argent 
22 - Superboy
22 - Terra
22 – *Simmer*
21 – Impulse 
20 - Nightwing
19 - Arsenal
19 - Hawk
19 – *Jinx*
17 - Beast Boy
17 – *Gizmo*
16 - Robin
13 – Starfire
13 - Cyborg
12 – *P.O.W.E.R. Flying agents*
12 - Risk 
11 - Raven
10 – *Flying Thugs*
10 – ”*Door Thugs*”
9 - Dove
8 – Aqualad
6 – Red Tornado 
6 – *Thugs* (running around the Mall)
4 – *Psimon*
3 – *Mammoth*


OK changing the order of things a bit to reflect Wondergirl and Cat’s Eye’s actions

3RD FLOOR COMING TOWARDS THE FOOD COURT, NORTH HALLWAY
Cat’s Eye lashes out at the terrorist, his eyes wide with fear…
Hit, Damage save vs. DC26L (-3 for armor) is 4, missing by 19!
…as her claws remove his head and send it flying back across the mall.

Wondergirl easily snatches up her bloody friend (not much of it is hers') flying through the mall at great speed, seeing the carnage that has become the food court, debris and rubble everywhere…and bodies. Mostly terrorist, but a few innocent patrons also… (continues in the B&N Bookstore) 



B&N BOOKSTORE
… (Wondergirl) as they fly into the bookstore. The destruction at the back and buzzing in her ears, leads her there. Then the girls come upon a horrible sight, two men in full-body bio-containment suits, with ten foot long metal poles that have a metal and plastic rope-loop at the ends are looping these devices around Raven’s neck! Raven also looks to have a horrible head wound, but they sees that it is quickly healing over… the buzzing in Cassie’s head is worst here also and it seems to be coming from a ‘door’ that is has been open out of the middle of thin-air just past Raven. A man in robes is standing just past the door in what looks to be a laboratory of some kind. Next to the door is a man wearing a black trench coat and gloves, who instead of having a bald head, has a glass plate exposing a pink pulsing brain inside! He looks at Cassie and Kitty with dead eyes and smiles saying “*Look pet, more of your friends are here to die for you. How pathetic, such a cheap and false sentiment.*” glancing down at Raven.
Note that you had to spirit to get his this round, so Wondergirl are flat-footed this round. You can still use your deflection as you have the extra, but you can’t use Dodge or Ariel defense until your next action. Both can react normally next round

Just then a large green Cheetah races past Wondergirl and leaps at the man, teeth and claws racking the psycho!
Charge +2 to attack -2 to DEF, Power Attack -5 to attack +5 to damage; Attack roll natural 20! D’oh so a 25, critical! Psimon damage save vs. DC25L +5 for the crit (-10 for his force field) is 6?!?! Spend a Villain point to re-roll, getting a 14, failing by 6! Takes a Lethal hit and is stunned!
Psimon is totally taken aback and the green thing flies through the air at him “*AAIIEEE!*” and the Beast Boy snicks his teeth deep into the man’s shoulder. The only thing that saves the man’s arm is the force field that seems to protect him, but he is still thrown back into a book shelf   

Cyborg, suddenly released from his mental ‘freeze’ when Psimon falls back stands and shouts “*Out of the way Green Genes, its payback time!*” and fires his sonic energy blaster at the now stunned Psimon…
Half action to stand, Attack action power attack -3 to attack +3 to damage. Attack roll 6+7-3 +2 (as Psimon is stunned) = 15 (a hit barely against his Flat-Footed DEF). Damage save for Psimon vs. DC26S (no FF!!!) is 17, failing by 9, Psimon takes another Stun hit and is Stunned
…slamming the man back farther into the bookstores. “*How you like that you psycho bastard!*”  

Spitting up blood and bile, Raven’s head wound disappears and the stabbing pain fads into the background. Her vision clears just into to see Psimon flying back after Beast Boy bite the man and Cyborg blasted him!

The man standing in the doorway in the air seems to scowl “*Stop wasting time fools, get her! *” and the two men step forward and try and loop the ends of the metal and plastic loops around Raven’s neck!
Attack roll natural 20! And 22 (plus Raven is flat-footed and +2 to attack) both hit. The loops each have the *Neutralize* (requiring a Will or highest Power Rank save)  and the *Stun* (requiring a Fortitude save) power on them. Raven needs to make two Will saves (as that is higher then any of her power ranks) and two Fortitude saves! Also the have the affects of Improved Grapple and Improved Pin with the looped poles. Grapple tests for the two are 24 and 18 vs. Raven’s Strength or Escape Artist (so Raven also needs to make two Strength or Escape artist (DEX defaults) at -4 to not be Pinned! (note that you can use Mental powers just fine when grappled IF you make the two Neutralize tests, against not posting DC so if you want to spend a Hero Point to re-roll)
Energy arcs through the metal and plastic, coursing through Raven’s body!

Red Tornado shakily sits up and says “*Surrender villain, you can not hope to stand against us all!*” 
Red Tornado becomes unstunned this round, can only take a free action, so he talks

Psimon shakes his head and scouts “*You are all SOOO DEAD!*” 
Psimon becomes unstunned but can take no actions this round except Free. He reactivates his Force Field around him, that’s all!



FOOD COURT
Batgirl, her feet stuck in the oozing mud, flicks a razor-wing straight at Shimmer, striking her…
Damage save for Shimmer vs. a DC23L (three less for her Three lethal hits) is a 21, missing by 2, and taking another Lethal hit
…slashing into the shoulder. She hisses in pain but does not fall “*You wont be throwing any more of those things choking on your own S#!@ little girl!*”

Argent, her body refusing to obey her wishes, struggles to stand…
Will save to recover from being Paralyzed, +2 this round, and gets an 11?? Fails
…but she cannot and collapse back onto the ground in pain

Superboy, standing up through the debris piled on top of him, his eyes glowing an angry red and flashing a beam of energy across the distance to strike Mammoth twice in the chest…
Attack roll for Rapid Shot, 5+8 -2=11 miss and natural 20 (damn that is like the third one so far!) a critical. Damage save vs. 21 (-11 protection) is not required as it is reduced below +0. The critical is 26, so vs. DC15L (after his protection reduces it, note also this is a Lethal hit so Mammoth’s stun hits do not reduce his Damage save) so he gets a 23 makes it
…the first simply bounces off the brute thick skin while the second burns him a bit he seems not to care “*YOU WILL DIE!*” he shots staring at Superboy with hate filled eyes and readies to charge! 

Terra shakes off the effects of the explosion and calls up a rock shield to protect her “*Did someone get the number of that bus?*”…
Become unstunned this round, only can take a free action, activates her force field

Shimmer waves her hands and shoots a brownish-black wave of noxious fumes at Batgirl…
DEX at -4, so two less DEF but with focusing your Dodge on Shimmer it is only one less. She of course assumes you cannot move out of the way of this and Attack roll is 11? Spending a Villain point (because she really dislikes Batgirl right now) is natural 20! (yikes and away number 4!) for a 28. Batgirl’s Fortitude save vs. very smelly stuff that seems to be trying to form in her lungs. Rolling 12 +1 =13 not enough. Suffocation starts taking affect, but I will edit if Batgirl makes her roll, Stunned this round and will go unconscious next round if Fail your next check and then start to die the round after that! BUT note that the DC is fairly hard for Batgirl to make… also see below  you can spend a Hero Point to become unstunned or you will lose your next action… just as an FYI
…causing the young Titian to gag and stagger, chocking on the gasses and mass trying to form in her lungs!

Impulse comes running back into the food count and surveying the situation races upstairs to strike the last bazooka wielder, aiming at Superboy…
Double move to get to thug, using Heroic surge to get an extra half-action and attacks, attack roll 9+8 =17 a hit, Damage save for thug vs. DC23S (-3 armor) is a 6, fails
…slamming his fist into the man’s face about a hundred times the terrorist falls to the ground battered and out.

Nightwing’s eyes snap open and he flips to his feet. Instantly taking in the situation he starts issuing orders to the Titans “*Batgirl, Starfire take that woman out, Arsenal the dwarf, Risk help him. Impulse can you take the last of the thugs on the ground. Robin what’s your situation kid? Can you handle it?*” he then takes out two razor-wings and throws them into the flying terrorists above…
Nightwing Instant Stands and uses Leadership as free actions. Everyone in the Food Court after Nightwing now gets a +1 bonus to all rolls (attack, saves, skills). Rapid Shot against flying thugs, one with the bazooka and one with an assault rifle. Attack rolls 4+12 -2+1=15 and 19+12-2+1=30, two hits. Damage saves vs. DC23L (-3 armor) is 9 and 6, both failing
…and dropping two out of the sky! 

Arsenal snarls “*Hey twerp ever eaten an arrow?!*”  and shots an arrow straight at Gizmo!
Taunt against Gizmo, rolling 12+8+1=21 vs. Gizmo’s Taunt or Sense Motive check, is a 9. Gizmo is now flat-footed. Attack roll 14+12+1 =27 a hit. Damaging save vs. DC20L (-4 for his armor BUT he is flat-footed so he can’t use Evasion!) is 5! OK using a Villain point to re-roll, getting less then a 10, so he gets that. Takes a lethal hit AND is stunned 
…catching the dwarf in the shoulder the arrow bites into him and he cries out in pain and falls back onto the rubble he was standing on!

Jinx (who seems to have no trouble with the oily darkness) mutters “*Goul Qist Mul Ar’Gorth*” and Robin feels rather then sees a hot fiery weapon rushing at him…
Attack roll, against Robin’s flat-footed DEF (which is really high due to Combat Sense) is a 16 a miss!
…and at the last moment he moves out of it way. Jinx curses “*Damn you I am wasting all my time on one little foe and not killing as I should be…oh you will pay for this young foe! You will pay in pain!*”

Gizmo becomes unstunned and stands instantly to his feet but is still a bit shaken and can’t seem to do anything else! “*You’ll pay for that Bow-Brain!*”
Gizmo already spent a villain point this round, so all he gets to do is take a free action (Instant Stand) and he is no longer flat-footed (so he can use his Evasion against Risk yea!)

Robin, remaining silent, swings his staff at the sorceress…
No need for a listen check this round as she was cursing him and stuff, Power Attack -5 to hit +5 to damage; Attack roll 9+12+1-5 =18 a hit. 50/50 to see if he misses, rolls a 3 a hit. Damage save vs. DC26 (-10 force field) is a 10 (d’oh 2 stun already!) missing it by 6. Jinx takes a Stun hit and is Stunned!
…catching her with a solid shot she screams and falls back… and the oily shadows disappear! Revealing Jinx as she staggers back and falls 20 feet from Robin.

Starfire again strikes at Shimmer, now more desperate as her new roommate is starting to choke before her very eyes! Her first blast misses and destroys a near by table that somehow escaped the early carnage but her second strikes true… 
Power attack Shimmer’s damage save vs. DC30! Rolling an 18, missing it by 12!? AND she spend a Villain point this round to hit Batgirl soooo. Shimmer now has 5 lethal hits and is Disabled 
…slamming her square in the chest and knocking back 20 some feet. Shimmer screams and hits the ground hard.

Risk races across the distant separating him and Gizmo and slams his fist into the dwarf’s face “*EAT THIS PECK!*”
Attack roll, charging, power attack -3 to attack +3 to damage. Attack roll is 13+11+2+1-3=24 a hit. Damage save for Gizmo vs. DC28L (-5 for his armor, two less for two lethal hits BUT he gets to use Evasion) is 17, misses it by 6. D’oh. Takes another Stun hit and is Stunned again
Punching with lethal force, his blow sends Gizmo flying back through a glass window some 60 feet away!

Two flying goons fire full automatic weapons to try and take out Nightwing…
Attack roll for 1st (4, 14, and 14) 2nd (16, 14, and 10) all misses
…but he easily evades their fire.

The final two terrorist on the ground opening up on Impulse, hoping to take him out before he takes them out…
Attack rolls for 1st thug (4, 7, 8) and (20, 18, and 17) all misses
…but they don’t even come close to the speedster teen.

Mammoth, frothing at the mouth now, charges Superboy screaming incoherently….
Charging +2 to attack -2 to DEF, Power Attack -5 to attack +5 to damage, Ramming +3 to damage. Attack roll is 19+2-5= 16 a miss!
…but the boy of steel is able to move out of the way of his head long charge slamming through yet another support column… and this time it is to much, the roof above the mall’s Food Count starts to fall and cave in, as tons of steel and concrete creek and moan and crack.
OK everyone in the Food Court part of the Mall will now notice that the ceiling is going to fall in at the end of NEXT round and do lots of damage. Almost no change of catching or destroy it all. Retreat is the best option. NOW there are a few stunned and paralyzed Heroes and Villains around… PLUS at least ten or so civilians who are also in harms way. Hawk, Dove and Aqualad are out of the area but will see and hear it happening and there are a few people that they can see also (civilians and unconscious terrorist) within the area who could be buried). Actions for you!! Those in the B&N Bookstore hear all this but are in no danger 

Nightwing shots “*Get as many of the civilians out of here as possible people! Starfire get Argent! Terra, Superboy can you can hold the roof up for even a few seconds!*” 



2ND FLOOR OUTSIDE SPORTING GOOD STORE (ft NE of the Food Court)
Hawk waits for Aqualad and Dove as he continues to hear the carnage and destruction happening not to far away in the food court…
Hawk heals a lethal hit and only has 1 remaining now

Dove steps up to Aqualad, who says “*It is nothing we must hurry to assist our allies and do not have time for battle field medics now…*” and then his eyes grow wide with awe as Dove’s mere touch heals the wound over.

Aqualad nods his head to Dove “*Let us go then…*” but as he starts to move towards the court, the three all hear and see that the roof is not going to hold… and that there are civilians and others hiding or laying about in the area where the roof will crush them if no one does nothing…



For my records I have spent a total of *14* Villain points so far.

Conditions of NPC’s… 
Mammoth has taken three Stun hits
Simmer has taken five Lethal hits and is Disabled
Gizmo has taken three Lethal hit and is Stunned
Psimon has taken three Stun hits and a Lethal hit
Jinx has taken a three Stun hits and is Stunned

Robin has a Lethal hit (still an NPC?)
Argent is paralyzed 
Terra has taken a Lethal hit
Red Tornado has a Stun hit  
Cyborg and Aqualad have both been healed their lethal hits

*Actions?*


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 16, 2004)

OOC:I thought stunned meant that they were stunned and had said penalties until after they spent 1 full round stunned and then came back around to their turn?  Meaning that they lose 1 full turn, and the turn after that they return to normal.  How did Psimon shake off 2 stuns in 1 round and still take any action at all (Stunned condition does not allow free actions)? How did Gizmo shake off a stun after he had already spent a villian point?

If this is a house rule of yours, tell us what the rule is.

Stunned result on the damage save means the target is stunned for 1 round.  The character cannot take any action(including free actions and sustaining powers) and loses any dodge bonus to defense.  Attackers gain a +2 to hit stunned characters.

Also: are the massive damage rolls only for mooks?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 16, 2004)

*Raven, 1 L, 6/6 HP*

Things were finally beginning to look up.  Her companions had arrived, Cyborg was up and moving, and her head was beginning to stop hurting.  However, before she could join the fight, she heard the command given by the man in red robes, and a moment later felt the metal and plastic loops wrap around her neck.  Instinctively, she brought her hands up to free herself, but was quickly jolted by a surge of electricity.

(OOC:  Wow, a slew of saves!  For the will saves, Raven rolled a 16 + 11 Will = 27, and a 5 + 11 Will= 16.  Next come two fortitude saves, first roll is a 6.  Spending a HP to reroll with a new die roll of 13.  13 + 2 Fort = 15, and a 19 + 2 Fort = 21.  Finally, two escape artist checks, a 9 + 1 Dex -4 = 6, and a 5 + 1 Dex -4 = 2.  Yikes!)


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Hawk (1 Lethal, HP 4/5)*

Now that their opponents have been beaten, the sounds from the food court battle could be easily heard.  Hawk, Dove and Aqualad all seemed to turn and see it all at the same time.  The mall patrons, the small children, the destruction and collapsing structure...   There was no way Hawk was going to stand by while that happened.  _This is America, people shouldn't have to live in fear of going to the mall!  Not any more than normal._

"C'mon!" And he was gone!  He moved through the hall and to the food court as quickly as possible, grabbing the first bystanders he could and trying to position himself to shield them with his body if anything happened.











*OOC:*


Take an extra to double move (60 feet) and Improved Grapple if that helps scoop people up. 







*OOC:*


----------



## Radiant (Dec 16, 2004)

*Cassandra, Hits:: 2l, HP: 4/1, drowning, stunned*

Just one more. Cassandra sees herself reaching for just one more razorwing. Her opponent is allready dead on her feet, she is sure she will need only one more. But it is getting hard to breath and her soroundings fade. 
She doesn't care. Lossing is not an option. Her mind longs for some peace and the tempation to let herself fall is strong but she makes her hands move anyway. Just as her eyes snap open again with all the concentration she can muster a blast of fire hits Shimmer and takes her out. Cassandras hand falls to her side, the Razorwing dropping to the ground with soft clicking sound.
A second later he whole body follows as she finally allows herself to loose consciousness.
Even now she's not giving up, she is even smiling softly,imagining the face of her roommate as she burned Shimmer. 
_I'll wake up again no matter what. And this time I'll remember her name._
Of course she doesn't even notice the collapsing ceiling above her before the world goes black, not that it would matter.

ooc: spending the last HP on whatever roll I need to make to surive if I don't make it.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 16, 2004)

*Arsenal 1 lethal hit, 3/4HP*



> Gizmo becomes unstunned and stands instantly to his feet but is still a bit shaken and can’t seem to do anything else! “You’ll pay for that Bow-Brain!”



 Arsenal knocks another arrow, this time a blunt one. *"Bow-Brain? Was that your best try. I thought you hobbits were s'posed to be witty. C'mon Frodo you can do better than Bow-Brain! Yeeesh!!"*

OOC: another Taunt+7 attempt. Full Power Attack for 5. You forgot Surprise Strike for the 'Ghosted' Taunt last move So Dmg DC this round should be 29 Nonlethal if Taunt is successful, 24 if not. I will spend an HP for my Bullseye feat to get a natural 20 to kayo the lil bastitch!


----------



## kid A (Dec 16, 2004)

*Dove*



> *Originally posted by Hawk*
> _"C'mon!" And he was gone! He moved through the hall and to the food court as quickly as possible, grabbing the first bystanders he could and trying to position himself to shield them with his body if anything happened._




Smiling at Aqualad, Dove said, "No problem!"  He turned to move with the other guys when he heard the sound from above.  The ceiling was going to collapse, and there were still many people on that level.  All of a sudden, Hawk was off, grabbing as many people as he could.  Dove followed, pulling civilians to safety and analyzing the situation, trying to come up with a better plan...


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2004)

*Starfire, 1 lethal hit, Hps 1/5*

Starfire was pleased that the woman would cause no more harm to the others.  Unfortunately, on seeing her roommate fall, it may have been too late for her sake.



			
				Nightwing said:
			
		

> Nightwing shouts *“Get as many of the civilians out of here as possible people! Starfire get Argent! Terra, Superboy can you can hold the roof up for even a few seconds!”*




*“Argent?!? Where’s Argent?” * Starfire called out.  Kicking into action, she flew toward Cassandra, hoping the woman would grab on as she flew by.  As she flew she grabbed whoever she could along the way (grabbing Cassandra first), and stayed low enough to have others grab hold if they could.

OOC: Hero point to have Heroic Surge, double move, flight, grab anyone who can’t grab on themselves.  She’ll get Argent as well if she spots her [Spot roll of 4 + 7 skill = 11 total]


----------



## Gideon (Dec 16, 2004)

*Beast Boy, 1 Lethal, 2/5HP*

Now that the need for raw speed was gone Beast Boy shed his cheetah form and grew larger with big fangs.  The Tiger that jumping towards the biosuits reaches out with its claws and mouth. "Free her!"

OOC: Free Action to shift to Tiger.  Move Action to get to biosuits.  Hero Point to get Rapid Takedown on the mooks.  Power Attack for 2  +5 attack(unless I get charge which would be +7) +10L dmg


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Superboy (1L, 3HP spent)*

"On it," Superboy says, leaping into the air, bracing himself against the collapsing roof.


_OOC:
HP for Heroic Surge.  
Double Move to the roof.
Powers: Super-Strength (can hold approximately 600 tons)._


----------



## Elfy (Dec 17, 2004)

*Wonder Girl; Status: Okay; Damage: None; Hero Points: 3/6*

As Wonder Girl flies over to pick-up her bloodstained companion, her eyes bear witnesses to the savage beheading of the last of the nearby paramilitary men. She is noticeably taken back by her formerly timid and cute companion’s newly revealed savagery, but she doesn’t have any time to think about it right now. Raven is apparently in need of her teammates and she needs to make haste in an effort to try to help her. She picks Kitty up under arm, holding her close despite the excessive blood on her, and rapidly flies through the mall towards the bookstore.

As she flies through the mall, she briefly notes the significant destruction and scattered bodies, as well as her embattled teammates, but she chooses to continue on to Raven’s aid instead and arrives there but a brief moment later to see her fallen teammates thrown about the room and Raven currently under assault by two suited guys that seem to want to abduct her through a spatial passage that had formed in the room and seemed to also be the source of the annoying sound she keeps hearing. Just as she arrives, the now cheetah-shifted Beast Boy springs past her and tears into the freaky looking brain guy - quickly followed by Cyborg blasting him as well.

She’d prefer to deal with the men attacking her female teammate personally, but instead she trusts in her teammates to come to Raven’s aid and goes after the threat she perceives as the most dangerous - apparently dangerous enough that he was able to beat down three of her teammates single-handedly. She drops off Kitty and charges at Psimon, unloading her full Amazonion fury against him while shouting, "Haaaaaahhhhhhh!"


OOC: Defection +12 to screen herself (and any adjacent ally, such as Cat’s Eye) against any deflectable attacks. If Wonder Girl suffers a worse result than 'Stunned' - spend Hero Point to try to prevent it. Will Charge Psimon for Attack bonus +2, Defense penalty -2. Attack bonus +1 for High Ground (since flying vs. ground pounder). _Attack_ bonus +1 for Aerial Combat feat. Attack +2 flanking bonus if Cat's Eye leaps and is present on the opposite side of him. Forearm mystic bracer smash (Damage DC: 29S).

***IF Psimon _DOES_ have his force field up, will also do Extra Effort to gain Power Attack feat in order to do a double forearm mystic bracer crush instead, but will _NOT_ spend Hero Point to prevent Fatigue, for Attack penalty -5, Damage bonus +5 (Damage DC: 34S).

_OR_

***IF Psimon _DOES NOT_ have his force field up, _AND_ he isn’t unconscious after her first attack (or Disabled by Cat's Eye's claw attack), will also do Extra Effort to gain Heroic Surge feat in order to hit him a second time this round, but will _not_ spend Hero Point to prevent Fatigue. Forearm mystic bracer smash (Damage DC: 29S).


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 17, 2004)

Kitty gives a small 'yip', when Cassie picks her up around the waist.  She curls up in the taller girl's arms, and places her arms around Cassie's neck, as she looks for badguys, for the cause of Raven's distress.  Her sensetive nostrils, twitch softly as Cassie brings her nearer and nearer to Raven's scent.

When Cassie sets her down, Kitty growls and leaps for Psimon, or so it would appear.  In a graceful display of acrobatics, the Cat-girl seems to pull every last little bit of distance from the flip, ending up crouching behind Psimon.  She swipes at him.

OOC:Leaping, Melee attack 12+7= 19 to hit(+26L[Penetrating Attack]).  Psimon should still be stunned meaning forcefield down and +2 to attack him, and no dodge bonus to defense.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

*Central City Mall, 1:48pm, Oct 30th, 2004*

(OCC OK thinking about it lots, reading stuff over in M&M boards etc I _think_ that I am going to go with… (drum roll please ) 'lose your next action, you are unstunned on the initiative order that you were stunned on but you cannot act (speaking free action ok, cause their good for comics) until your action' 
So Psimon was stunned 'last' by Cyborg so he is unstunned on 13.

I'm not 100% happy with this as it puts to much importance on Initiative again but it _seem_ to be the way the rules are suppose to be. BUT I also re-read HERO POINTS and Recover. Now it says 'Unless otherwise noted, spending a HP is a reaction'. I am thinking that I might allow _anyone_ to spend a Hero Point at the beginning of the round or at any time they want to become 'unstunned'. As this will solve this problem I have with it. NOT going to do this yet, just thinking and planning. 

Also correct from last round… H4H, I forgot Arsenal’s surprise strike. That would have disabled Gizmo and then Risk’s punch would have put him to dying… so if you really want to shot him again you will probably kill him  otherwise I assume you are helping rescue civilians as the roof starts to cave in.

Radiant, Nightwing did not forget Batgirl, he was coming to rescue her himself  also yes when Shimmer went down the Suffocation was no longer in affect and the floor starts to return to normal so she is no longer snared either /OCC)

*Initiative Round 6*
29 - Cat’s Eye
25 - Wondergirl
23 - Batgirl
23 - Argent 
22 - Superboy
22 - Terra
22 – *Shimmer*
21 – Impulse 
20 - Nightwing
19 - Arsenal
19 - Hawk
19 – *Jinx*
17 - Beast Boy
17 – *Gizmo*
16 - Robin
13 – Starfire
13 - Cyborg
12 - Risk 
11 - Raven
10 – *Flying Thugs* 
10 – *“Door Thugs”*
9 - Dove
8 – Aqualad
6 – Red Tornado 
6 – *Thugs* (two out of around 80 left )
4 – *Psimon*
3 – *Mammoth* and the roof collapse!



B&N BOOKSTORE
Update from last round…Raven save results. Remember you have +*15* to your Will saves  I think I have reminded you a couple of times  hehe. Raven made both Will and both Fort saves BUT failed both Grapple tests and is therefore 'Pinned'
…and while arcs of energy flash over her body and mind, she is able to shake the affects off but the nooses around her neck hold tight and she finds herself being pulled towards the 'door' (no movement, just what is to come, depending on what happens with that big green tiger cause there is no one else in the way)

Cat's Eye leaps out of Wondergirl and strikes Psimon on the ground…
Damage save for Psimon vs. 28L (-2 for his armor, one less for his one lethal) getting a 15, missing it by 11 so he takes another lethal hit and is disabled
…cutting him deeply and growling with animal furry

Wondergirl also flies forward to strike the down psychic psychopath…
Attack roll 3+8+1 (higher-ground) +1 (aerial) +2 (stunned) +2 (charging)= 17 a hit. Damage save for Psimon vs. DC29S (-2 armor, four lethal/stun hits), getting a 13, failing by 14, he is KO'ed
…slamming him back into another row of books and almost burying him in books and rubble. He does not move after this second blow. 

Shifting his size to that of a large green Bengal Tiger, Beast Boy growls and claws at the men holding Raven,. growling something as he does so…
They are within 5ft of where Psimon was so no charge. Attack roll 5 +5=10 a miss! (even though they lose their DEX bonus to DEF while grappling!)
…but in his excitement to bite and claw, his misses the two as they pull the hapless girl towards the door ripped in the very air…

Cyborg who was looking at Psimon, but seeing the girls have it covered blasts one of the thugs pulling on Raven, trying not to hit the big green tiger in the way…
Attack roll 19+7 -4 (does not have Precise Shot) =22. Damage save for bio-suit thug vs. DC23S (-4 armor) is a an 11, failing and is out
…blasting one of them back through the door screaming.

Raven finds only one opponent facing her, as he struggles to pull her towards the door (note I will hold her as Raven has an action. You can try and escape the grapple if you want to, making a Strength or Escape Artist (DEX) test -4 vs. the thugs. Or you can use 'mental' powers against him (no energy blasts but mental blast, etc ok). Just want to make sure what you wish to do. On his turn next, he will pull you through the door if you have not escaped… and the guy in the door has a "Readied" action held to do something… bad lets say. Red Tornado does not get to go until after that happens! /occ)

THE FOODCOURT and SURROUNDING AREA 
Bargirl pukes the last of the foal tasting stuff that Shimmer had started to form in his mouth and lungs. She sees Nightwing rushes her way, throwing a wounded old man over his shoulder as he comes… he yells "*Batgirl, if you can grab who you can and get out of her… but get out now*" 
(occ Batgirl has a full action, she can see a few 'innocent' people lying about, some obviously dead but some just wounded. Shimmer is also about 40 feet away, bleeding from her head but she still is looking around, holding her head /occ)

Argent tries to make her body obey her commands again, tears streaming down her face…
Will save +3 for third round, rolling natural 1! failing
…but she screams in pain again as the energy of the taser is still coursing through her body!

Superboy flying into the air and starts holding one of the larger support beams that still seems to be in place. He can't keep the whole thing up, but his efforts look like they might stabilize a large part of the ceiling… but large cracks start forming up and down the ceiling…  

Terra lights large stones and rock from the very earth to lean what support she can… again it seem that her efforts are helping and that it might stave off the collapse… at least for a few more seconds 
(occ assuming that the roof will not collapse this round, but will next /occ)

Shimmer shakes her head and suddenly shots straight up into the air and disappears through the broken roof without another word…
Villain point to avoid disabled affect, Full move sprint straight up to escape

Impulse rushes into the Food Court to grab two young kids and races out of the mall with them…

Nightwing grabs another old woman and continues to order the students "*Forget the metahumans, get the civilians out of here… they are our first priority*"
+1 from leadership if you are rescuing people 

Arsenal, seeing that Gizmo does not look like he is getting up any time soon, instead throws some parting insults at him and also grabs a young teenage boy and girl near by… they look similar enough to be brother and sister and she is bleeding badly from a leg wound. (if he just moves next round he will get out from under the collapsing roof)

Hawk rushes forward and grabs an older woman and her granddaughter who are partly trapped under in a collapsed slab. Both are battered and bloody but still alive. (next round he could try and go back for more people. Needs a Spot skill check if he wishes to locate anyone)

Jinx shakes her head and with some fear in her eyes glancing at Robin, she sinks into the floor…
Jinx spends a villain point to recover from being stunned. She uses Incorporeal and then a move action to sink into the floor

Gizmo lays on the floor and does not stir…

Robin moves to grab a young man and woman who were hit by falling glass when the roof collapsed and where hurt fairly badly.(if he just continues to move he will be out from under the roof next round)

Starfire swoops down and grabs Argent and another young girl who was trapped by falling rock that crushed one of her feet. She then starts moving out from under the roof. (if Starfire just flies next round a double move will get her out from under the roof collapse)

Risk curses and runs over to throw a huge slab off a few people who had some cover from a table that were under "*Get a move on people or you are dead!*" he shouts and then grabs a woman holding and trying to protect a baby.

The two remaining flying thugs follow Shimmer up through the hole in the roof.

Dove races forward and grabs a sales clerk from a cookie shop. She is badly cut but still alive and in danger of being smashed by the falling roof. (Dove can either heal her next round or try and go back for me… needs a Spot skill check to locate anyone) 

Aqualad races into the food court and helps some of the people that were trapped under a column felled by Mammoth…

The last two thugs with guns around the food court have had too much and flee

Mammoth keeps running the way he was smashing more columns and support walls screaming at the top of his lungs.

Actions next round??


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl), Hits: 2L, HP: 4/1*

Coughing Cassandra rises back up, she didn't even fall completly, Shimmer was taken out before it all faded to total darkness. 
Now she's got her. She knows her opponent is badly wounded, one more throw will probably take her.
Or maybe not. Starfire's blast did it. She doesn't know for sure if she could have done it hereself. And if she failed she'd be dead now. The feeling that someone probably saved your life is not something she is used to.
For any normal person it looks like she reacts instantly even though for her measure she hesitated a lot before deciding. Having tasted a bit of helplesness herself, killing Shimmer suddenly doesn't seem as important as helping others out of this situation. 
The Razorwing is forgotten as she sprints forward to get two kids who are laying near her. She can't take the adults too so the calculation that saving their children would also be what the parents want does not bother her at all. It's not her fault they will die. 
The young girl picks up the kids without any visible effort and goes into a full sprint out of the endangered area.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 18, 2004)

*Cat's Eye 3/5 HP|| damage 1L*

Kitty grins at the mess she and Cassie had made of Psimon.  He had attacked their Pard, and he was paying for it.  She wasn't exactly sure whre the word Pard had come from, but it sounded right, it made her think of a group, of family, of belonging, and all of the students were part of that, even if she didn't know them all very well yet.

She pounced on the last man with the noose that was trying to drag Raven away. She swiped out at her target's left side lightly, as if testing his abilities before she brought her leg around in a round house meant send him to next Tuesday and away from the portal.

OOC:  5ft step, the Rapid strike, +11 to hit for the first, and then +24 for the second.  +11L for the first attack, +7S for the second.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 18, 2004)

*Beast Boy, 1 Lethal, 2/5 Hero Point*

"Frumpleschnoots!"  The bengal tiger hisses out.  Huge muscles under the sleak green coat bunch and release as the Tiger/boy sends his huge weight towards the next victim.  The dark maroon spots around the cat's teeth show clearly against the deep green coat, almost a promise of primal death.

OOC: If Raven goes through, I go in after her.  5 power attack, HP to reroll if I miss.  If Raven doesn't go through the door and the biosuit is dead stand defensively infront of Raven w/ ready action to leap on anyone threatening.  If biosuit alive, kill him.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Hawk (1 Lethal, HP 4/5)*

Moving as quickly as he could through the rubble that accumulated in the food court, Hawk moved the older woman and her granddaughter out of harm's way.  "You ladies need to move away from this area before anything else happens."  He turned and made his way back into the food court, scanning for anyone else that needed any kind of help.

 He glanced up a few times as the sound of the supports and ceiling giving way could easily be heard.  _I can't believe this is the same entrance we walked into just a little while ago!_










*OOC:*


Hawk has Spot at +2 (Yeah, Bay-bee!). 







*OOC:*


----------



## Elfy (Dec 18, 2004)

*Wonder Girl; Status: Okay; Damage: None; Hero Points: 3/6*

As Kitty slashes the freaky looking brain guy with her claws, Wonder Girl follows up with a mighty blow of her own and their combined efforts help put him down for the count as he is slammed back into a row of books and rubble.

She turns around and flies back over to near Raven as Kitty leaps at the remaining bio-suit guy. She grabs a nearby bookshelf full of books and eyes the mysterious guy in red and gold robes with a stern look while shouting, "Back off Creep!" just as she brings the large shelf up and readies to throw it through the portal and into him.

OOC: Defection +12 to screen herself (and any adjacent allies, such as Cat’s Eye or Raven) against any deflectable attacks. If Wonder Girl suffers a worse result than 'Stunned' - spend Hero Point to try to prevent it. Half Move to get into position, Half Move to grab shelf and 'ready' it. _Defense_ bonus +1 for Aerial Combat feat.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 18, 2004)

Raven struggles a moment, but quickly realizes that she will not be able to break free of the noose, at least not before she got dragged through the portal.  Instead, she concentrates upon the man in the bio-suit, attacking him with her mind.  ”Unhand me!”

OOC: Using a mental blast against the door-thug; rolled a 4.  Spent a HP for a reroll, rolled a 6.  Total is 10 (by default) + 10 mental attack, save is + 6.)


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 18, 2004)

*Arsenal; 1 lethal HP: 4/4 (did not spend for Bullseye)*

Once Roy gets the two siblings out of harm's way he quickly looks around for any other bystanders to help. 

OOC: If none he does what he can to staunch the bleeding on the girl.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Raven struggles a moment, but quickly realizes that she will not be able to break free of the noose, at least not before she got dragged through the portal.  Instead, she concentrates upon the man in the bio-suit, attacking him with her mind.  ”Unhand me!”
> 
> OOC: Using a mental blast against the door-thug; rolled a 4.  Spent a HP for a reroll, rolled a 6.  Total is 10 (by default) + 10 mental attack, save is + 6.)




*Updating from Round 6...*
Damage save for thug vs. DC21S (-4 for mental defense from suit) is 13, d'oh better make em better next time!
...her mental blast causing the man to scream and to stagger to the ground. The loop falls slack around Raven's neck.

The man standing on the other side of the door in the air, growls deep in his throat "*This is not over child... you will fulfill your destiny… you will be the vessel that brings an end to this world and the birth to the next… a world ruled by your father… shut the door*" and then the portal ripped in the air closes with a loud poop!


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Superboy (Unharmed, 4HP)*

Superboy continues to support the ceiling, scanning the area quickly for any way to give the ceiling more time.

_OOC:
Regeneration +8 should heal last wound in this round.

HP for Inspiration.  I was thinking I might be able to try and fuse some of the crumbling ceiling sections back together with my heat vision, but I wasn't sure on the exact composition (seems like meat and concrete, so it MIGHT work).  If I see a means of giving the ceiling more time, I'll take it._


----------



## Gideon (Dec 18, 2004)

*Beast Boy, 1 Lethal, 2/5 HP*

As Psimon's and the paramilitary men's blood slowly trickle down onto the floor from the cat's mouth, many of the young students can hear each soft plop.  "What a loser!  I'll get you my kiddies if its the last thing I do, mwahahaha." the Tiger growls out in a fair wicked witch impression.  "He is probably melting in his own goo thinking about it."  Giving Raven and and the other girls a smile which is feral and disturbing to everyone but Cat's Eye's, who returns the look.  "Tara!"  The boy-tiger suddenly tenses up completely and then the fluid ballet of feline muscles do their work sending the boy hurtling along the mall's corridors again.

OOC: Changed action after Raven's win, woo hoo!  Full Action sprint back to the food court.  Can I talk in animal shape?  There seems to be some confusion at the Tower website.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 18, 2004)

*Cat's Eye 3/5 HP|| damage 1L*

Actions changing due to Raven's dropping her target.

"We should get our stuff and get out of here Cassie, no telling how long til the roof finishes caving in.  Lets get our friends and help anyone else who needs it get out of here." Kitty calls out, already hurrying back the way she and Wondergirl had just come, intending to help everyone on that end of the mall, and if possible pick up her shopping.

OOC:Sprint back towards were she and Cassie had gotten attacked.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 18, 2004)

*Wonder Girl; Status: Okay; Damage: None; Hero Points: 3/6*

Wonder Girl says, "I’ll meet you out by the vans, Kitty. I’m going to see if I can help the others out in the food court," and flies rapidly back to the food court.

OOC: Full Action Flying Sprint back to the Food Court to see if she can help out.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Superboy continues to support the ceiling, scanning the area quickly for any way to give the ceiling more time.
> 
> _OOC:
> Regeneration +8 should heal last wound in this round.
> ...




(occ Spending a HP... hmm sure you should be able to use your heat vision while holding up the ceiling to fuses certain support beams back together. You can direct Terra also to bring up rocks in certian areas and fuses that also... it could give the people below another 10-20 seconds (2-3 rounds) at the very least and should save most of those in the danger area /occ)


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Superboy (Unharmed, 4 HP)*

_Addendum following Inspiration:_

Superboy shouts to Terra, directing where to place supports, while he fuses together crumbling sections of the ceiling with arcs of heat vision.


_OOC:
Powers: Heat Vision +6, Super Strength to continue holding up the beam._


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> _Addendum following Inspiration:_
> 
> Superboy shouts to Terra, directing where to place supports, while he fuses together crumbling sections of the ceiling with arcs of heat vision.
> 
> ...




Once she realizes that Superboy is buying them more time Cassandra returns to get out more people if she got the kids into safety. She even risks injuring them by throwing them last yards and it is generaly a rough ride since she considers a broken arm or bruises nothing worth mentioning and preventing more death a lot more important.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

*Central City Mall, 1:49pm, Oct 30th, 2004*

Working fast, Superboy and Terra hold up the ceiling long enough for the rest of the Titans save most everyone in and around the danger area of being crushed. Nightwing directs them to the outside parking lot, setting up a make-shift area to treat the injured and to wait for Central City emergency services to responded. 

Cat's Eye retrieves her clothing and manages to even save a couple of other people on the way out, directing others who can walk to follow her out. Wondergirl gets back to the Food Court quickly and lifts huge blocks of rubble to save more trapped people. Batgirl returns for the parents of the children she found, still to shocked to escape on their own. Impulse races back and forth almost to fast to follow, grabbing people that he can, helping where he can. Arsenal and Robin grabs up those they can carry and help Nightwing outside to organizing the make-shift trauma site. Hawk carries more out to it also, while his brother Dove uses his powers to save and heal those that he can… exhaustion starting to take their toll on him. Beast Boy, shifting into the form of a bloodhound helps sniff out more people trapped under rubble in the time that they have, while Starfire gets Argent and others to safety. Argent finally shaking off the affects of the taser. She is still weak and crying a bit, as she looks over the wounded outside "*They killed so many people…*". Cyborg helps those he can, while Raven makes her way to the trauma site to heal those that she can. Red Tornado appears in the Food Court also to lean his 'winds' to hold up more of the roof, while Aqualad helps, lifting and moving ruble, carrying the injured. As the last are moved away, the roof of the Food Court finally caves in, taking a good part of the rest of the mall with it. Superboy, Terra and Red Tornado then come to the trauma site to lend what help they can…

In all, almost a thousand people are brought here, with over a hundred wounded. Quickly, emergency medical crews, fire and police arrive on the scene. Searching around, the body of Gizmo and the rampaging Mammoth seem to have disappeared without a trace. 

An armored *D.O.E.* VTOL lands within a few moments to take Psimon into custody. Four federal agents in black suits wearing sunglasses, and eight fully powered armored suit soldiers with advanced energy assault cannons take up position around the VTOL. The agents talk with Nightwing and Red Tornado, while not a few of soldiers keep their fingers close to the trigger on their cannons as they eye the Titans from behind reflective face-plates. The agent in charge seems to be somewhat angry with Nightwing, for not securing the other metahuman terrorist, and instead focusing on saving civilians first. They clamp a restraining collar around Psimon's neck (a recent invention, said to have been created by the Batman that suppresses meta-powers), while other perform minimum medical aid on him. Restrained and stabilized they take him into the VTOL and leave without so much as a by your leave or offer to any help with the rest of the crises.   

New crews are also starting to show up filming the destruction and shouting questions to the Titans


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Superboy (OK, 4HP)*

Superboy works his way to Beast Boy, offering whatever aid he can.

"Looks like the DOE is too good to help people," Superboy whispers to Beastie as the VTOL takes off.  "Also looks like they're just as scared of us as the bad guys - just makes me feel all warm inside for helping people," he adds with a facetious smirk.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 18, 2004)

*Cat's Eye 3/5 HP|| damage 1L*

Now that the fight was over and the danger was passed, Kitty slides down with her back against the van, ending up curled with her chin on her knees, and her arms locked around her legs.  Her rage, her adrenaline was gone, leaving only a scared girl, who had been shot in the leg.  The burning rage had been replaced by an icy numbness, like she was in shock, but it wasn't shock from being hurt, it was emotional shock at which she had done.  She had always been a gentle person, and yet here she was covered in blood, and she couldn't even remember doing it, it was like her mind knew it would hurt her so it wasn't going to let her remember all of it so easily.  She ignores the press, just tuning them out to a background buzz.

Tears trail down the girls face, leaving small clean spots on her cheeks, as she sobs softly, though what exactly the tears are for is up for grabs.  "Is...is it always going to be like that Cassie?" she asks softly.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 18, 2004)

*Beast Boy, 1 Lethal, 2/5 HP*

The red stains from blood still show on the now human boys face and a smaller amoung on his nose which add to his already strange green skin.  Beast Boy glares at the DOE troops as they deride Nightwing and fail to care about the injured people.  When Superboy walks up Garf gives him the 'hello' nod immediatly wiping the grimace off his green face.  _Can't let them see I hurt, Supes would laugh._ "What a bunch of f#%$s.  DOE stands for 'Nightwings' originally eunichs. Their problem is being somewhere between innocents and metas.  They're ordinaries with gadgets, wanna-bes and steaming mad about it.  Beside they don't know what it is like to suffer."  Coming off his tirad a little "We did manage to beat down the food court pretty good.  They might just be hungry?"  He gives Supes a wink and a flash of smile.  "Come On, lets go be 'caring' for the ladies."  Heading over near to Tara "You good gorgeous?  Looking better than a perfect diamond."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

*outside the Central City Mall, 2:36pm, Oct 30th, 2004*

Terra, looking tired and a little battered, looks up at Beast Boy and throws her arms around his neck. She's does not say anything, just holds the green boy tight. After a moment she seems to get uncomfortable and lets him go "*Ah sorry about that... ah yea we shows those bastards a thing or two. Next time I drop a mountain em.

"Better then a video game thats for sure*"

Nightwing comes over to talk with Wondergirl and Cat's Eye, placing a comforting hand on Cat's shoulder "*You ok Kitty? Cassie? Why don't you get into the vans. I am going to get us back to the campus right away. We can talk when we are all safe*" 

After he is sure she is ok and back in the van, he starts gathering up the other students, giving a helpful words and guiding them back towards the vans.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 19, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

Once they are outside Cassandra leaves helping the civilions to people who are actualy trained for it. She doesn't know who these people who yell at Nightwing are but she is sure he can handle himself so she leaves it be. She doesn't get why they don't just kill Psimon later but the Batman was the same. If he says that's how it's done that's good enough for her. She gets herself some bandages and treats her arm wound. It is more than a bit awkward to bind your own arm injury but for anyone watching it's obvious that she's done it dozens of times before and handles it far better than she should be able to. She makes sure that she cleans away most of the blood around her wounds but otherwise doesn't care how screwed up she looks right now.
She doesn't show any emotion, either while binding her injury or then seeing the wounded and the trashed mall around her. She might as well be at breakfast back in the Titan's compound. She hisses slightly as she draws the bandages tight but otherwise might as well be a walking corpse.
Afterwards the uses her uninjured hand to throw the first aid kit to Kitty.
"Here. You should clean up around your wound before you get other peoples blood into it."
Without a second look she wanders of in search for something to drink. The taste of Shimmer's coutery is still in her mouth.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Central City, 2:11pm, Oct 30th 2004*

As the students are starting to assemble back by the vans, two more plain white vans with tinted windows arrive. Four *D.O.E.* agents and two medical personal from the *TITAN* campus quickly step out of them. The first one speaks quickly to Nightwing, and then comes to introduce herself to the students. She is an attractive woman in her late 20's or early 30's, of Native American descent "*Hello there folks, this is not the way I wanted to introduce myself to you but my name is Special Agent Dakota Jamison, D.O.E. liaison in charge at the campus. I want to personal apologize to you about this. We never imagined that these terrorist would attack in such a public place. While we don't know the reason for this attack or how they were able to move so many fully armed terrorist into the mall without calling attention to themselves, I want to promise you that we will get to the bottom of this. The U.S. government will not tolerate terrorisms and we are going to come down hard on this group… this H.I.V.E. I believe they were called. We will find them and we will shut them down hard. Now I have some medical staff members with me and let them treat any immediate needs that you have and then we will get back to the campus. I want you to check in at the campus's Infirmary also, o.k.? Good lets get moving*"

The ride back to the campus is quite, not to many of the students feel very chatty. When they finally arrive back Raven, Cat's Eye, Batgirl, Terra, Beast Boy and Robin are taken to the Medical Facility. The resident doctor on call is a young dark haired woman by the name of Dr. Laura Miller.  

Nightwing comes down with the team and says "*They will probably want us all to see psychologists tomorrow and in the days to come, to help you overcome any trauma that we might suffer from. I want you all to consider speaking freely with them… after all that has happened today it might not be a bad idea." 

"Also, I am afraid that we are all going too be restricted to the campus for the next 24 hours until we can sort some of this out. Please no… patrolling tonight*" he says as he glances over at Arsenal, Hawk and Dove. He gives them a slight smile and then says "*Try and get some rest today and tomorrow. No matter what else happens you all did a good job today. If any of you had not perform with such high regards for others, the death toll might very well been into the hundreds."

"Raven, when you are free, would you come by the Administration building and talk with Red Tornado and myself. No one else will be there, but I think we might need to talk a bit.*"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*New York City, Hell's Kitchen, 11:31pm Oct 30th, 2004*

///cut scene... later that night... on a dark and rainy night in New York City...////

Crashing into a pile of overfull garbage pails, the young girl cries in pain and shock as she falls in among the trash "*Damn it… to much noise…*" Quickly rising to her feet she looks around, back the way she came, down both side streets even up… fear reflecting in her eyes. "*Maybe I have lost them…*" she says softy and then starts running down another ally, sticking to the shadows and trying not to cry out loud in fear. 

Her hand ideally reaching into one of her shoulder bag, stroking the golden mask hidden within "*Got to get to somewhere safe… got to hide from them… keep it safe… don't let them get it…*" she mutters quietly to herself, not even aware that she is taking out loud. 

After a few block the young girl leans against a wall, panting with exhaustion. Her street cloths more soiled then normal and barely protecting her from the night as the temperature has dropped to just above freezing. The streets and buildings are wet from the rain that has just stopped and it might very well snow tonight before morning. Not a good night to be out, but she is to afraid to go to any of the homeless shelters, it is far to likely that 'they' would be waiting for her to do just that… 'they' would be watching all of them and she could not chance it… they must not get the mask…

Just then the young homeless girl notices what she is leaning against, the window of a local pawn-shop, and through the gated-glass she notices most of the TV inside are all broadcasting special reports about a terrorist attack in *Central City* at a local mall that involved the newly created *TITAN* team. A group of teenage sponsored metahumans with the sole propose of training them on how to use their abilities. Many of the reports are questioning just what the government is thinking placing children in danger like this, or talking about the death toll of at least 47 people confirmed dead, 287 wounded, and 34 missing. Also some 50 terrorist are under arrest (most of them at local hospitals). 

The young homeless girl hears none of the facts or numbers, they are irrelevant… these… Titans… they could help her, keep her safe "*They could protect us both…*" she says softly to herself, or maybe the mask, as she slowly rubs its golden surface. Then the picture of a young man appears a number of the screens, recorded earlier from the scene of the terrorist attack, one of the Titans it seems… Her hand softly touches the glass as she mutters "*I…I know… you… we are connected… you are the one…*" 

"*Kleines Mädchen… where are you? Comes out and play…*" a voice echoes through an ally a few streets back. Instantly the young girl curses herself for being weak and stopping for to long… they had found her, she had to run… and run she did… "*Sssss'eek, findsss her. Do not letsssss it esssscape. Le Maître demandsssss itsss*" 

The hunt is on, the prey running through the concrete jungle with the pack of predators on the trail…  a trail leading west towards *Central City*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 19, 2004)

Raven did what she could to help, healing as many people as she could.  The activity helped to keep her mind off of the encounter with Psimon and the man in scarlet robes.  She knew that she would have to think on it, but did not want to do so too soon.

During the ride home, she stared at the window, barely aware of the buildings as they flew past.  The mall was a mess.  So many people had been injured or killed.  Had they attack for the sole reason of capturing her?  First Azarath, now this.  

She was aware of a deep pain in her chest, and she felt something warm and wet escape her eye and slide slowly down her cheek.  This… emotion was unfamiliar to her, and she quickly banished it, like all the others.



> "Raven, when you are free, would you come by the Administration building and talk with Red Tornado and myself. No one else will be there, but I think we might need to talk a bit."




”Of course,” she replied quietly.  She allowed herself to be examined by the doctors, but by now most of her wounds had probably vanished.  Then, after being released by the medics, she made her way to the administration building.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Cali, Brazil, 12:13am local time, Oct 31st, 2004*

///cut scene… plantation manor in a pristine forest ///

A large semi-light audios room where a huge man sitting on a throne like chair stares down as a another man lying beaten and bleeding on the floor.

<//translated from Spanish> "*Now then Hector, you were begging for your family's life, having already forfeited your own. I am feeling generous this day. Go to your death knowing that I am merciful even to those who have betrayed me… I will only kill your wife and son. I will make it quick and attend to them personally. I will take your daughter into my service and my bed camber. If she… performs well she will live and may one day even join my personal guard. You should count yourself blessed. Now take this 'dog' out of my sight and feed him to my pigs. They are hungry.*"

Two armed men come forward and drag the pleading man away. Another man, dressed in white, approaches the man in the shadows and bows "*Leader, there is something you might wish to see. A report from America… about one of your errant personal 'assistants'*" he waves another man forward who wheels a large TV to the front. On the screen is the scene of the terrorist attack in *Central City*, talking about the death toll and the young heroes and of course the Titans. Many of the faces appear on the scene. When one focuses on a young girl, the man in white freezes the picture. The man in the shadows leans forward in his chair and it groans under his massive weight. 

"*Excellent Mr. White. Contact our people in the U.S. D.E.A.  for all information on this TITAN  program of theirs. I want it in 3 days. Once this mess with Hector's little 'revolution' is cleaned up… we may just have to take a little trip to America… can't have my best girl running around without proper guidance can we now…*"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Kampong Thum province, Cambodia, 10:08am local time, Nov 2nd, 2004*

///cut scene… a small village in a mountainous jungle region… burning and destroyed… a small boy is crying over the dead body of his mother…///

The man sits in the comfortable wooden chair, stretching like a cat. He twists his neck to work out the kinks and pours himself another glass of  Château Cos d'Estournel 2001 St. Estephe "*Ah the only thing the French have ever done right*" the man says. Gunshots still ring through the village, but the man seems to ignore that along with the crying of a nearby child. 

A well dressed man, looking something like a cross between a butler and a big game safari hunter, comes forward glancing at the near by crying child. Shaking his head sadly the man says "*Well sir beautiful mess you have made here*" 

The man on the chair smiles and says "*And I was well paid for it, remember that dear fellow and you will not go prematurely gray… sorry old chum*" he laughs at a private joke between the two.    

"*I thought you might wish to see a paper from the states. It just arrived this morning, I thought you would find the picture here on page 4 particularly interesting*" the older man stays as he hands over a paper. 

Of course it is about the terrorist attack in the central of America's heartland. The death toll and of course a large write up on the *TITAN* metahumans on page four, including publicly released photos from many. One catches the sitting man's attention, causing him to throw back his head laughing heartily. After he recovers, he reads over the rest of the article, and about the strange terrorist organization believed to be responsible. 

The man stands, his chainmail vest as silent as the wind. "*Contact our agent in San Francisco. I have a strong sneaking suspicion that our old friends in H.I.V.E. will be looking for some additional 'specialist'. I will give them a 10% break off my usual rates. This should be… entertaining to say the least. I wonder how my young… apprentice has been doing this last year. I will enjoy finding out*"


----------



## Radiant (Dec 19, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> As the students are starting to assemble back by the vans, two more plain white vans with tinted windows arrive. Four *D.O.E.* agents and two medical personal from the *TITAN* campus quickly step out of them. The first one speaks quickly to Nightwing, and then comes to introduce herself to the students. She is an attractive woman in her late 20's or early 30's, of Native American descent "*Hello there folks, this is not the way I wanted to introduce myself to you but my name is Special Agent Dakota Jamison, D.O.E. liaison in charge at the campus. I want to personal apologize to you about this. We never imagined that these terrorist would attack in such a public place. While we don't know the reason for this attack or how they were able to move so many fully armed terrorist into the mall without calling attention to themselves, I want to promise you that we will get to the bottom of this. The U.S. government will not tolerate terrorisms and we are going to come down hard on this group… this H.I.V.E. I believe they were called. We will find them and we will shut them down hard. Now I have some medical staff members with me and let them treat any immediate needs that you have and then we will get back to the campus. I want you to check in at the campus's Infirmary also, o.k.? Good lets get moving*"
> 
> The ride back to the campus is quite, not to many of the students feel very chatty. When they finally arrive back Raven, Cat's Eye, Batgirl, Terra, Beast Boy and Robin are taken to the Medical Facility. The resident doctor on call is a young dark haired woman by the name of Dr. Laura Miller.




Knowing her limited medical knowledge Cassandra allows the guys from the med-team to do their work on her. 
On the way home she shows no interst on her soroundings. She does look up once to see how bad Robin is injured and a bit curious what happened to him but once she sees that it's not bad she sinks back into her apathy.



			
				Nightwing said:
			
		

> Nightwing comes down with the team and says "*They will probably want us all to see psychologists tomorrow and in the days to come, to help you overcome any trauma that we might suffer from." *



*

Cassandra is allready on her way out again but stops and gives Nightwing a very confused look.
"Why?"
She genuinly has no idea why anyone could need psychological help after this incident. On of the bright sides of allready being a totaly screwed up case of a human being... .*


----------



## Elfy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie, who is sitting down beside Kitty with her back against the van, leaves the public relations to Nightwing and Red Tornado as well. She puts her hand caringly on Kitty’s shoulder and replies with warmth and concern in both her tone and expression, "Today was all...crazy-scary. I’ve never seen so many...callous killers...all at once." She pauses a moment, recalling images of Kitty decapitating the one paramilitary killer, but feeling that now isn’t the time to talk about that, she moves her hand up from Kitty’s shoulder and uses it to gently wipe away the tears staining Kitty’s cheeks while she continues with solicitude in her voice, "How...how is your leg doing? We should get it cleaned up and bandaged." Conveniently enough, Cassandra just then drops off the first aid kit. She pushes some of her hair out of her face so as to better see Cassandra and says to her, "Thanks...Cassandra."

She takes the kit and starts cleaning Kitty’s wound. She replies to Nightwing when he speaks to them, "After I help Kitty with her wound." She cleans and dresses Kitty’s wound as best she can, although she doesn’t have Cassandra’s degree of skill at it, and then goes alongside Kitty into the van. She puts her arm over Kitty’s shoulders, letting her lean against her as they sit together in the seats, and provides her with emotional support and comfort during the trip back to the campus.

Once back to the campus, she sees Kitty off to the Infirmary to have her wound properly treated by a professional. She then goes to her room, grabs some fresh clothing, and heads to the shower room where she proceeds to take a shower and put some clean clothing on. After she freshens up, she heads back to her room.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:16pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*

When Cassie retruns from the shower to her room, she finds Argent in her bed already. She looks to have been crying but she tries to quickly covers it by wiping her eyes and smiling at Cassie.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 4:41am, Oct 30th 2004, the Infirmary*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Cassandra is allready on her way out again but stops and gives Nightwing a very confused look.
> "Why?"
> She genuinly has no idea why anyone could need psychological help after this incident. On of the bright sides of allready being a totaly screwed up case of a human being... .




Nightwing smiles at Batgirl, although it seems a bit sad for some reason "*I will try and explain it to you as best I can, but later Cassandra. For now, why don't you head back to your room and get some rest.*"


----------



## Elfy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie gives a slight returning smile to Toni as she sees her. She stops by her bed, leaning down and putting a comforting hand gently down on her shoulder, and asks her with caring concern, "How...are you doing, Toni? Do you need anything?" She sits down beside her, hand still on her shoulder, and continues, "Want to talk about it?"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:16pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*

She gives Wondergirl a weak smile "*Thanks... I guess I am still in shock. I... Cody and I were in some music store, just blowing some of that money they are giving us... and one of those terrorist... he just shot a girl not five feet away from me... she died right there. What kind of people were those people? How could they be so... evil*"


----------



## Gideon (Dec 19, 2004)

*Beast Boy, 1 lethal, 2/5 HP*

As the arms wrap around Garfield his mind gets lost in the euphorea of a beautiful womans embrace.  The releif from the the stress of the trip was squeezed out between the two teenagers.  "Damn, what have you been eatin girl?  Extra super-hero sized wheaties?"  Garfield jokes as he sadly comes out of the hug.



> "Better then a video game thats for sure"




"Sure is I mean real bad guys and blood never squirts like real life in the game."  Following up with the almost patented smile and wink "An entire mountain might be a little heavy on the reaction scale."

Staying close to Tara in the van "Supes here likes DOE as much as we do, so he is okay, I'll put him on the nice list." and in the infirmary keeping up the running banter between the two making sure to include Superboy in the conversation while he is around.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 19, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Nightwing smiles at Batgirl, although it seems a bit sad for some reason "*I will try and explain it to you as best I can, but later Cassandra. For now, why don't you head back to your room and get some rest.*"




The infirmary: 
She smiles back at him warmly, like only someone who doesn't even get what horror they've just been through could and hurries of.
"Sure!"

back in her room:
Of course she is not resting but she would be surprised if Nightwing didn't expect that. She takes her time to get cleaned up, which is a bit awkward since she can't just shower right now but again she has a lot of experience in being in this condition. 
She switches into a new pair of pants and shoes and spends a few minutes working on her belt, restuffing razorwings and wires.
_Will need more soon. Should have gotten the one's I threw back._
She doesn't bother to take a shirt, the bandages are allready constraining enough.
A sudden crumbling from her stomach reminds her that the roof in the food court explooded just as she was about to take the first bite of that burger.

Hoping that the 24h open rule in the kitchen even goes after this emergency she goes to get something to eat. Once loaded with whatever food wass the first she could find she stands behind the windows in the room they watched TV just this morning, her mind going over every move in the fight while eating absent minded.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

Beast Boy said:
			
		

> Staying close to Tara in the van "Supes here likes DOE as much as we do, so he is okay, I'll put him on the nice list." and in the infirmary keeping up the running banter between the two making sure to include Superboy in the conversation while he is around.




The banter and jokes seem to do wonders for Terra's outlook and soon she is laughing and joking herself, the horrors of the mall a little easier on her.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 19, 2004)

*Hawk*

Hawk helped move as many people as possible out from under the weakening ceiling.  Superboy and Terra bought them some crucial time until finally, it just fell.  Hawk's heart skipped a beat as he looked at the total destruction that had been caused in so little time.  

"Not cool." Were the only words he mumbled.  While the others regrouped, Hawk checked the perimeter for any escaping terrorists.  He had really hoped to find some to take out his frustration on but it didn't happen.  He made his way back to the vans where the others had regrouped.  Several of them were bandaged up and Dove was doing his thing, helping to heal the wounded.  He could almost feel how tired Dove was getting.  They had a lot of power but it did have limits.  

He talked with some of the others while Nightwing spoke with the D.E.O..  He wanted to find out what he had missed and see who they had been fighting.  During that time, he finally changed back to Hank Hall, that is when he checked on Batgirl.  Nothing fancy, just a, "You good?" On the way back to campus he was still trying to get details out of Arsenal, Cyborg and the others.  

He went to the infirmary even though he had fully healed back at the mall.  He said nothing when Nightwing mentioned patrolling off campus.  _How did he know?  I wonder if someone saw us?_  He had planned to talk to Nightwing and get his side of the attack, now he just asked if they were going to have any kind of debriefing.  _Psychiatrists! You gotta be kidding!  Why in the world would we need to talk about this?  We kicked @$$!_ 

He made his way upstairs to clean up and change with everyone else.  He did not go to bed.  Instead he made his way over to the weight room and worked out for about two hours.  He was way to fired up to sleep.  

_I wonder if Don grabbed my bags at the mall?_


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:16pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*

True to their words, there is a cook on duty when Batgirl shows up and smiling he says "*What can I make you miss?*"

As her food is being repaired, Robin and Cyborg also show up and order some burgers. "*Mind if we join you Cassandra?*" Robin asks.

Both eat in silent for a few moments when Cyborg says "*That whole thing... all those deaths. I think they did all that, just to cause a distraction so they could grab Raven. Bastards*"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:16pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

Hawk works out by himself for a good 30 minutes when Aqualad shows up from his swim below, also looking to burn off a little extra energy. Seeing Hawk he nods his head and says "*I wish to thank you and your broter again. It was a honor to fight with you. They were a cowardly lot, unworthy of a warrior death...*"


----------



## Radiant (Dec 19, 2004)

Hawk said:
			
		

> During that time, he finally changed back to Hank Hall, that is when he checked on Batgirl. Nothing fancy, just a, "You good?"




She simply nodded to that, that was about the moment she drew her bandages tight. Apart from two fancy new bullet wounds she doesn't look too bad. 



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> True to their words, there is a cook on duty when Batgirl shows up and smiling he says "*What can I make you miss?*"
> 
> As her food is being repaired, Robin and Cyborg also show up and order some burgers. "*Mind if we join you Cassandra?*" Robin asks.




She smiles at them happily (the cooks just explained her that of couse she can have chicken in her salad..).
"Sure."
While they order their stuff she turns to Robin.
"You allright?"
She doesn't think the question is real usefull, she can see his state. But it seems everyone asks it right now so she guesses people feel better. Maybe it's like saying hello... .



			
				Cyborg said:
			
		

> "That whole thing... all those deaths. I think they did all that, just to cause so they could grab Raven. Bastards."




"She's got secrets."
She shrugs and moans softly as that causes her wound to flare in pain.
She will definalty keep an eye on Raven. Either she's dangerous or she needs protection. Maybe both.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 19, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

When Cassie put her arm around Kitty, the shorter girl seemed to shrink in on herself, before pulling Wondergirl's arm tighter around herself.  She leaned into the other girl, trying to use the warmth where their bodies connected to warm some of the numbness, to stop the shivering that had nothing to do with being cold.  When asked about her leg, Kitty just blinks dumbly before looking down at it, the wound wasn't even a major one, the bullet had gone cleanly through her upper thigh, missing the bone and most of the muscle.  It was kinda funny that she hadn't noticed it, hadn't felt any pain until she saw it.

"I...I've never been shot before...it hurts...I think I'll be okay, but it really hurts."  she says softly.  The cat-girl winces a bit when Cassie cleans and bandages the wound, she wasn't really feeling very tough, and she was enjoying the feel of being babied.  She limps into the van and sits, or actually lays against Cassie, using the other girl's shoulder as a pillow and arm for a security blanket.  She lets the ride back pass in quiet, simply enjoying the feelng of being held by someone, being comforted by it.

At the school she lets Cassie takee her to the infirmary to see the school doctor.  She feels a bit unnerved when Cassie heads back to her room for a shower, but she had gotten Cassie to promise the she would come visit if Kitty ended stuck in the infirmiry for a while.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:16pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*

After being treated for minor wounds, Cat's Eye is released to go back to her room. Nightwing is waiting outside to walk her then and he says "*Kitty, I wanted to make sure you where ok again. Also, if you don't want to be alone tonight I thought maybe we could arrange a bed to be moved into one of the other girls' rooms. I noticed that both Tara and Raven were affected quite strongly by today's tragedy, maybe we could set up a bed in there as the room are quite large. It is only a thought and no pressure if you want to be alone…*"


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 19, 2004)

Kitty was a little surprised that the doctor let her goso quickly, she hadn't been shot before, but it always seemed that it was a pretty big deal, maybe not to a super hero like they were all suppoused to be, she guessed.  Kitty limped out of the infirmry and headed back towards her empty room, dreading getting there, she didn't want to be alone.  What she really wanted was a shower, and then a hug, and then to go to bed and sleep it all away, at least until tomorrow.

When Nightwing stopped her, she blinked, she hadn't noticed him there, with her senses, she probably should have known he was out here before she ever left the doctor.  His offer really was quite welcome... but there was someone she would rather room with...even just as friends, and Raven was kinda weird  even without all of that stuff about the badguys and her dad.

"Can I stay with Cassie and Toni instead?" she asks softly, her tail swaying lightly from side to side.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie gives Toni a comforting hug and replies, "I don’t understand either, Toni, but it’s alright if you need to cry. Think about this though. While we couldn’t save everyone, imagine how many more innocent people might have died today if we hadn’t been there helping them. You should feel good that we were able to save many people who would have otherwise died today. Isn’t that worth feeling good about?" She smiles warmly, hoping to provide some morale support and help Toni get past the day’s tragedy.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:18pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*

Nightwing smiles to Cat's Eye and says "*Of course, let me make some calls and make sure that it is ok with Cassie and Toni.*"



In Wondergirl's and Argent's room upstairs...
Argent give a bit of a weak smile but nods her head "*I do feel a bit better... I just wish I could have done more. I spent most of the time laying and the floor after the dwarf zapped me. I felt pretty worthless. But I saw the rest of the kids here fighting there... they were great, and save a lot of people... especially... ah Conner... he did really well*" she seems a bit embarrassed by that admission and gives a weak smile.

At that moment there is a knock at their door and Nightwing's voice comes over the intercom. "*Cassie, Toni.. can I speak with you both?*"

In the hallway, Nightwing smiles at the two and says "*Hey I had a quick question. Kitty was pretty upset by all that happened today and I was wondering if we could set up another bed here for the night. I would prefer she not have to be the only student sleeping all alone tonight. It is up to both of you if it is ok though*"


----------



## Elfy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie replies "You did your best, Toni, and that’s what’s important." and squeezes her shoulder reassuringly to add further weight to her sentiment. When Toni brings up Conner, she smiles while asking, "Oh, is that so?" She playfully bumps her shoulder against Toni’s shoulder in an effort to further cheer her up and teases, "I thought you and Cody were an item? He might get jealous." She winks playfully at her.

When Nightwing buzzes them, she gets up and comes over to the door. She opens the door just enough to poke her head out, apparently a bit annoyed, and chides him, "Ummm...this is the girl’s floor. Boys shouldn’t come up here, especially unannounced. Some of us might have been walking around undressed. You should have used the intercom system instead." After Nightwing poses his question, her expression softens and she replies, "I don’t mind." She looks back towards Toni and asks her, "What about you Toni? Would you mind if Kitty stays here with us?"


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 19, 2004)

*Arsenal*

Roy bristled at the thought of seeing a psychiatrist. _If they think some head-shrinker is gonna make me talk all touchy-feely. They got another thing coming._ He thought to himself. Harper was always good at getting out of sticky situations though. This was just another one. _Damn, all those people though. If I wasnt so gung-ho at one upping that little midget...Mebbe I coulda saved more...._ Roy wished there was something that could make him forget there cries for help..there faces...before...Maybe there was something that would help. It always has before....

He put those thoughts to the back of his mind. _Musn't show weakness._
*"Didja see me kick that muchkin's butt?"* he asks to whomever.


----------



## Keia (Dec 19, 2004)

*Starfire, 1 lethal hit, 1/5 hps*

Starfire did her best to save as many civilians (no terrorists) as possible at the mall.  _'I can't believe that civilians were the target for this level of aggression . . . what sort of world have I stumbled into here?'_ Starfire wondering.  Seeing several of the terrorists being lead off, she wondered aloud when they would be executed.

When she got back to her room, she finally saw Cassandra again.  Nodding her head in Cassandra's direction, she commented, "I am glad to see that you are alive and moving . . . I was worried you were going to fall back at the food . . . that woman . . . grrr."

Pausing for a moment, Starfire approached Cassandra, giving a gentle hug to the girl.  She then looked into Cassandra's eyes for a moment, and smiled at her.  

Starfire undressed and headed for the showers, washing the blood, and bile from her body . . . spending far too many minutes soaking in the hot water.

"If only they had masseurs here,"  Koriand'r commented aloud as   the hot water beat down on her.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 19, 2004)

Raven waited at the administration building for a bit, going over in her mind what it could be that Red Tornado and Nightwing wanted to talk with her about.  However, a glance at the darkening sky outside made her realize how late it was.  Perhaps she should try to meet with them in the morning.

Meditation was in order.  But first, to get something it eat.  Deep in thought, she made her way to the cafeteria to acquire a salad.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 19, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Starfire did her best to save as many civilians (no terrorists) as possible at the mall.  _'I can't believe that civilians were the target for this level of aggression . . . what sort of world have I stumbled into here?'_ Starfire wondering.  Seeing several of the terrorists being lead off, she wondered aloud when they would be executed.
> 
> When she got back to her room, she finally saw Cassandra again.  Nodding her head in Cassandra's direction, she commented, "I am glad to see that you are alive and moving . . . I was worried you were going to fall back at the food . . . that woman . . . grrr."
> 
> Pausing for a moment, Starfire approached Cassandra, giving a gentle hug to the girl.  She then looked into Cassandra's eyes for a moment, and smiled at her.




She isn't surprised by the move. She reads movemnts like others words. She saw that hug comming. She just had no idea what it meant. But it was unlikely that it was an attack so she didn't try to block it. 
Her muscles grow tense as she is not used to any close contact outside of combat but she smiles back at Starfire and even carefully pats her on the shoulder. In fact her move is cautios and light as if she was affraid to break her roommate. 
"Thank you."
Once Starfire is in the shower she gets dressed to go to the cafeteria. 
"K..ori...an dr"
For the first time she tries out a sound out of simple curiousity.
She doesn't even notice her unconscious whispering as she restuffs the blades in her belt.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:19pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*



			
				Wondergirl said:
			
		

> Cassie replies "You did your best, Toni, and that’s what’s important." and squeezes her shoulder reassuringly to add further weight to her sentiment. When Toni brings up Conner, she smiles while asking, "Oh, is that so?" She playfully bumps her shoulder against Toni’s shoulder in an effort to further cheer her up and teases, "I thought you and Cody were an item? He might get jealous." She winks playfully at her.




Argent laughs at that "*Cody? I've known him for almost my whole life. He treats me more like a little sister then anything else... and most of the time he acts like he is ten*" 



			
				Wondergirl said:
			
		

> When Nightwing buzzes them, she gets up and comes over to the door. She opens the door just enough to poke her head out, apparently a bit annoyed, and chides him, "Ummm...this is the girl’s floor. Boys shouldn’t come up here, especially unannounced. Some of us might have been walking around undressed. You should have used the intercom system instead."




Nightwing smiles, nodding his head "*Correct, and normally I would not viloate that rule, but I checked with FRAME to make sure everyone was in their rooms. I promise this is the last time*"



			
				Wondergirl said:
			
		

> After Nightwing poses his question, her expression softens and she replies, "I don’t mind." She looks back towards Toni and asks her, "What about you Toni? Would you mind if Kitty stays here with us?"




Toni shrugs her shoulder "*Sure I don't mind. She seems nice*"

Nightwing says "*Good then, I will have some workers bring up a extra bed in about 10 minutes ok. Good night then.*" he then leaves


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 5:43pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Infirmary*



			
				Arsenal said:
			
		

> He put those thoughts to the back of his mind. _Musn't show weakness._
> *"Didja see me kick that muchkin's butt?"* he asks to whomever.




Terra rolls her eyes "*No way man... sure you stops part of the roof from falling and stuff... but Beast Boy was a RHINO and Superboy like fought the Mamma-boy, extint wolly caveman.*"

Risk scowls "*Dirk girl*" he mutters as she heads out with Beast Boy. Risk slaps Arsenal on the shoulder as they are leaving "*Mano, we need to bust out of here tonight. I've got to much energy to go lay around in bed... besides*" he looks around to make sure no one else is near by or listening "*…I meet a couple of hotties at the music store earlier today who said they wanted to hook up later tonight.*" Then he seems to think about it some more and frowns "*Of course they will probably be grounded or something themselves with all the craziness in town. Damn terrorist jerks, the whole town will probably be under some kind of curfew. If I see that Gizmo again I'll snap his neck… hurting Toni like that, little freak*"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:27pm, Oct 30th 2004, Administration*



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> Raven waited at the administration building for a bit, going over in her mind what it could be that Red Tornado and Nightwing wanted to talk with her about.  However, a glance at the darkening sky outside made her realize how late it was.  Perhaps she should try to meet with them in the morning.
> 
> Meditation was in order.  But first, to get something it eat.  Deep in thought, she made her way to the cafeteria to acquire a salad.




As Raven stood to leave the waiting room, Nightwing appears around the corner walking this way. Seeing her he smiles "*Sorry to keep you waiting Raven. Had a minor issue to take care of. Again sorry about this also. Would you like something to drink? To eat? We can have something brought here in my office.*" that he opens and walks into. 

Red Tornado is standing in the dark office, against a wall, perfectly still. When the lights come on turns his head to the two and says "*Good evening Miss Raven, I trust that you are well*"

Nightwing then offers her a seat in a comfortable leather chair. The office is not large, but has a large window looking onto the back of the campus and the sports field. One wall has a large bookshelf and there is a small desk. Instead of sitting behind it, Nightwing moves the chair around to the front to sit next to Raven. Red Tornado continues standing. 

Finally settled Nightwing smiles "*Well then we have some issues to talk about ourselves. I spoke with Red Tornado already and he believes that the terrorist attack was a diversion to distract us while one of the Fearsome Five kidnapped you. Could you tell us why? I want you to know that whatever information you give us is strictly confidential. It does not leave this room. This is a scrambler I developed myself and not even LexCorp tech can break it*" as he takes a small cylinder device from his right inside pocket. "*Raven I want to make sure you and all of the students here are safe, and in order to do that I need to know as much as possible about this terrorist plans as you might be able to provide*"


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 19, 2004)

*Hawk*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hawk works out by himself for a good 30 minutes when Aqualad shows up from his swim below, also looking to burn off a little extra energy. Seeing Hawk he nods his head and says "*I wish to thank you and your broter again. It was a honor to fight with you. They were a cowardly lot, unworthy of a warrior death...*"



"Hey Garth.  Could you spot me over here while I do chest?"

Hank walked over and positioned himself on the bench.  "Yeah, stinkin' terrorists!  That's how me and Don got our powers in the first place.  Can't stand the lot of 'em.  And you're right, they don't deserve to die a warriors death, but they do deserve to die."

He started his bench workout and made small talk with Garth in between.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 19, 2004)

*Raven*



> Finally settled Nightwing smiles "Well then we have some issues to talk about ourselves. I spoke with Red Tornado already and he believes that the terrorist attack was a diversion to distract us while one of the Fearsome Five kidnapped you. Could you tell us why? I want you to know that whatever information you give us is strictly confidential. It does not leave this room. This is a scrambler I developed myself and not even LexCorp tech can break it" as he takes a small cylinder device from his right inside pocket. "Raven I want to make sure you and all of the students here are safe, and in order to do that I need to know as much as possible about this terrorist plans as you might be able to provide"




Raven bowed her head, taking a moment to reflect upon Nightwing's words.  He seemed genuinely concerned.  "I do not know how much help[ I will be able to be, but I will tell you what I know."  She took a moment, then, to order her thoughts and consider her words.  "We did not speak at length, but what was said by both Psimon and the man on the other side of the portal leads me to believe that they were acting on behalf of my father."'


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 19, 2004)

Kitty limps along to her room, going past where Nightwing is talking to Cassie and Toni.  She strains her ears to hear if the other girls were going to let her join them in their room after her shower, and she smiles a small smile to herself when Cassie says she can.  She drops all of her bags of clothes off in her room, they were much heavier then they were earlier, maybe it was that she was so exhausted, or that she felt lonely.  In either case, she dropped her bags off in her room, not bothering to unpack them, simply reaching in to pull out the stuff she would use after her shower, and for her soap and shampoo.

She made it to the bathroom without seeing anyone, and she didn't mind it one bit.  She hung up her clean pajamas, and slipped out of her bloody clothes.  They had certainly seen better days, sighing, she just dumped thhe ruined clothes in the trash.  She stepped into the shower and turned the heat as high as it could go, not very rationally thinking that the heat would hurt her, only burn away everything that had happened.  It didn't burn her, simply made her skin a rosy pink as she started to scrub herself as hard as she could.

Kitty had used 2 bars of soap before she felt she was as clean as she was going to get, she couldn't see the blood on her, or even smell or feel it, but it was like the memory of it was making her feel unclean.  By the time she stepped out of the shower, all of her skin was looking very pink and new, like she had scrubbed away every layer of skin that she could and what was left was very clean and new.  She dried herself off with a soft floppy white towel that she had found in the shower room, and then she put on her new pajamas, and they were looking very spiffy indeed.  It was part of what Cassie helped her pick out in Victoria's secret, a pair of very short blue silk boxer shorts with a matching silk tank top that exposed a line of tummy.

Kitty padded down the hallway quietly ending up at Cassie and Toni's room.  She hesitantly knocks and then opens the door, peeking around it, "Its me, can I come in?" she asks softly.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:28pm, Oct 30th 2004, Administration*



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> Raven bowed her head, taking a moment to reflect upon Nightwing's words.  He seemed genuinely concerned.  "I do not know how much help, I will be able to be, but I will tell you what I know."  She took a moment, then, to order her thoughts and consider her words.
> "We did not speak at length, but what was said by both Psimon and the man on the other side of the portal leads me to believe that they were acting on behalf of my father."




Nightwing nods his head, but remains silent for a moment. Finally he says "*I am afraid that I have very little knowledge of your background Raven. Who is your father, if you do not mind me asking... Wonderwoman pushed for you to be admitted into the program but gave no reasons.*"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:27pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*



			
				Hawk said:
			
		

> "Hey Garth.  Could you spot me over here while I do chest?"
> Hank walked over and positioned himself on the bench.  "Yeah, stinkin' terrorists!  That's how me and Don got our powers in the first place.  Can't stand the lot of 'em.  And you're right, they don't deserve to die a warriors death, but they do deserve to die."
> He started his bench workout and made small talk with Garth in between.




Aqualad nods and helps spot him. Garth is fairly quite also... he has always seemed to be a man of very few words


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:29pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*



			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> Kitty padded down the hallway quietly ending up at Cassie and Toni's room.  She hesitantly knocks and then opens the door, peeking around it, "Its me, can I come in?" she asks softly.




Argent opens the door, her pale skin in sharp contrass to her red robe that she is wearing. Smiling she says "*Hey kiddo, they just set up your bed. Come on in*"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 19, 2004)

> Nightwing nods his head, but remains silent for a moment. Finally he says "I am afraid that I have very little knowledge of your background Raven. Who is your father, if you do not mind me asking... Wonderwoman pushed for you to be admitted into the program but gave no reasons."




Raven is slightly taken aback when she learns that it was Wonder Woman who helped to get her into the Titans.  Recovering quickly, she nodded slightly, and began to speak.  "I have never met him personally, and know only what has been told to me by others.  His name is Trigon, and he is the ruler of a dimension not far from this one.  I believe there are some on this world who would call him a demon.  He seeks to conquer as many dimensions as he can,"' As Raven related this information, she thought particularly of her mother.  When Arella used to tell her of Trigon, she had always sensed a terrible fear that he mother had held deep in her heart.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie replies, "Bye," to Nightwing as he bids her goodnight, and then shuts their door back.

She turns her attentions back to Toni, "Oh, so that’s how it is with Cody." She sits back down beside Toni and continues talking about Conner, "When I arrived at the food court, I saw Conner supporting the greater portion of the ceiling with his strength and using his heat vision to weld things together while trying to provide additional time for us to save more people. He did...well. I still don’t like his cocky attitude, but...I respect him for what he did today because what we do isn’t so much about fighting as it is about trying to keep other people safe from harm. Conner seems like a good guy...if you can put up with his cocky attitude." She puts her hand on Toni’s shoulder and smiles, "So if you like him, you should go for it."

When the workers come to bring in the bed, Cassie moves out of their way to give them plenty of room to set it up.

As Kitty knocks on their locked door and Toni goes to open it, she comes around the corner dressed in red jeans and a pink tank-top with thick, white bobby-socks on her feet to see who it is, and, seeing that it's Kitty, she says, "Oh, hey Kitty." As Toni let's her in, she comes up to greet Kitty and puts her hand on Kitty’s shoulder while asking, "What did the doctor say about your leg? Do they think it’s going to heal okay?"


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 19, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Argent opens the door, her pale skin in sharp contrass to her red robe that she is wearing. Smiling she says "*Hey kiddo, they just set up your bed. Come on in*"




"Thanks for letting me stay in here with you guys tonight, its really nice of you."  Kitty says gratefully as she slinks into the room.  Se is holding something behind her, a shopping bag that she must have picked up when she put her shower things back into her room.  she brings it around from behind her and puts it next to Cassie's bed. It was Cassie's shopping bag from the mall, the cat-girl had grabbed it on the way out with her own.

"This is yours, I grabbed it when I grabbed mine." she says shakily, as if she isn't sure that it was the right thing to do.  At the question about her leg, she shrugs and points to the bandage, it was a waterproof one, so her shower hadn't wrecked it, but it didn't seem that bad, size-wise.  "They think it'll heal over night, it might be a little sore or something, but I guess my body is like all super now so it heals things so much faster."


----------



## Elfy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie smiles, relieved about hearing positive news concerning Kitty’s leg wound, and replies, "I’m really glad you’re okay." She leads Kitty further in while continuing, "It’s no trouble. I don’t mind at all. Your new clothing looks nice. Thanks for getting my clothes, by the way."

She leads Kitty over to her bed and sits down beside her. She puts her hand on Kitty’s shoulder to provide comfort while saying to her, "I’m sorry...that I wasn’t good enough to keep you from getting hurt today. There were just so many bullets coming from too many different directions...but it still really bothers me...and I just want to say that I’m sorry."


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 19, 2004)

Kitty's eye's widen at Cassie's admission, she hadn't thought about it like that at all, and it was silly, _I'm the one who got shot, its my fault for not being fast enough, but I'll get better, its why we're here, its not Cassie's fault at all.  She had her own badguys, and I had mine._  she thought to herself, puzzled at the guilt.

"I'm the one who got shot, its my fault for not being fast enough, but I'll get better, its why we're here, its not your fault at all.  You had your own bad guys, and I had mine." she repeats, this time outloud, and not just thinking it.  Then she looks at the older girl mischeviously, "If you really feel guilty though...you can give me a back rub and we'll call it even, I'm sore all over.  I haven't ever done anything like that before."  she says, rolling over, on cassie's bed so that she is lying on her tummy.  She guides the amazon's hand that was on her shoulder to lower back and then lets go of it.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:28pm, Oct 30th 2004, Administration*



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> "I have never met him personally, and know only what has been told to me by others.  His name is Trigon, and he is the ruler of a dimension not far from this one.  I believe there are some on this world who would call him a demon.  He seeks to conquer as many dimensions as he can,".




Nightwing thinks for a second "*So this terrorist group, H.I.V.E., wishes to make a deal to bring your father here to Earth. Hmm well we have not been invade for almost two years*" he says with a smile "*Why do you think they wanted you?*"


----------



## Elfy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie responds, a little sad in tone and expression, "But it was your first day here, so feel like I was responsible for looking out for you and that I let you down today."

As Kitty requests a back rub from her and rolls over belly down on her bed, she replies, "Oh...ummm...sure. I can do that if you want." She scoots closer to her so that she is in a good position to be able to do massage her and then starts massaging Kitty’s lower back, her own great strength making it a simple task for her fingers to work the muscles there. She makes sure to be gentle though and to keep her strength in check since she doesn’t want to hurt her friend. As she massages Kitty’s uncovered lower back with her fingers, she asks, "Ummm...so...how’s this? I’m not hurting you any, am I?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 19, 2004)

*Superboy (OK, 4 HP)*

Superboy makes small talk back to the compound with Beastie and Terra, but once they get back to TITAN, he excuses himself and makes his way to FRAME.


_To whatever attendant is on duty there:_
"I need some records - Mammoth," Superboy says sternly.  "Could you show me how to pull up whatever records we'd have on the people involved in today's attack, please?"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:28pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Library*



			
				Superboy said:
			
		

> Superboy makes small talk back to the compound with Beastie and Terra, but once they get back to TITAN, he excuses himself and makes his way to FRAME.
> _To whatever attendant is on duty there:_
> "I need some records - Mammoth," Superboy says sternly.  "Could you show me how to pull up whatever records we'd have on the people involved in today's attack, please?"




An older tech nods his head "*Of course Superboy.*" and he takes him to a private research room on the first floor. There he explains the different search functions and how to access different government agency. He also give Superboy a password for when he first logs on that he should change. "*It needs to be a 'hard-password' to work, so at least ten letters, one capital, two numbers and one symbol.*" 

After about an hour or so, and a great deal of reading about *F.B.I* bulletins and *D.E.O.*  he gets the following basic info (boiled down version)…

*Mammoth* Alias: Baran Flinders
Mammoth is Immeasurably strong and is partially Invulnerable, ranted as a Beta-Class meta-scale. Emotionally underdeveloped, with poor impulse control and has a very strong attachment to his sister, the meta-villain mercenary Selinda Flinders a.k.a. Shimmer.
Brief History: Both his sister, Selinda and Baran where born and grew up in Australia. Both possessed superhuman powers that set them apart from their schoolmates, who teased them mercilessly for being different. When the frustrated siblings used their powers against the local children, enraged arid fearful adults tried to drive Selinda and Baran's entire family out of town. As a compromise, the children's father brought his two children to the renowned Markovian scientist Dr. Helga Jace. Jace helped the siblings understand and expand their powers, while' trying to instill a sense of morality in the two teenagers.
While their powers were developed over the years, their emotional problems did not improved and they ended up killing Dr. Jace and their parents ten years ago. Australian authorities arrested but could not contain the pair and they escaped twice, killing many guards and police. 
They are believed to have been smuggled into the U.S. eight years ago and have worked as mercenaries for various different terrorist and criminal organizations over the years. Within the last year they have joined with other metahuman mercenaries, calling themselves the *Fearsome Five* and are now working for the terrorist organization called *H.I.V.E.*.  

Other members of the *Fearsome Five*…
*Shimmer* Alias: Selinda Flinder
Shimmer possessed the mutant ability of matter transmutation, which allows her to transform one element or compound into another. It appears that her transformations only last for a few minutes and require her concentration to maintain them that long.

*Psimon* unknown alias or history
Psimon possessed telepathic and illusionary powers of an extraordinary nature, that are of an unknown nature.

*Gizmo* Alias: Mikron O'Jeneus
Gizmo appears to be capable of creating unbelievable weaponry by transforming one machine into another. In his tiny hands, using state-of-the-art technology, an ordinary vacuum cleaner, for example, can easily be converted into a deadly, unstoppable tank. It is believed to be a minor form of transmutation on a monocular scale. 
Brief History: A dwarf at birth, he was born and grew up in Boston MA, where he attended *M.I.T.* at the age of 12. A master inventor, he was recruited into *S.T.A.R. Labs* and worked there for a number of years. It appears that he was involved in a number of illegal activities there for unknown reasons and then disappeared fifteen years ago. He recently resurfaced as the villain Gizmo, working for the *Fearsome Five*.

*Jinx* Alias: unknown
Jinx appears to be an elemental sorceress whose abilities include (but are not limited to): mystical force bolts, the ability to dissolve matter, and create green flames and earth tremors.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:28pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Resicency*



			
				Wondergirl said:
			
		

> As she massages Kitty’s uncovered lower back with her fingers, she asks, "Ummm...so...how’s this? I’m not hurting you any, am I?"




Argent gets a bit of a confused look on her face and says "*Well I going to watch some TV downstairs for a bit. Be back in an hour or so...ok?*" and putting an a tee-shirt and some jeans, she heads out. One last look at Cassie she smiles, shakes her head and waves bye and is off...



Downstairs she finds Robin, Cyborg and Batgirl finishing up their dinner. "*Hey all... anyone up for some TV? I think this thing can call up movies right? Maybe order up some popcorn from the kitchen and watching... a comedy? I could use a good laugh after the... mall. Where is everyone else by the way? Anyone know...*"


----------



## Gideon (Dec 19, 2004)

*Beast Boy*

After his burns and cracked ribs have been treated by the medics at the school.  Beastie looks over at Tara with a big 'this is going to be trouble' grin.  After getting outside of the clinic Garfield looks around with a furtive if horribly over acted scan of the area. "Help me steal the hub caps from the vans.  I want to make a present for our resident mega man.  I am thinking a nice big pile of them that will fall on him when he opens the door to his room."


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 19, 2004)

*Superboy*

_"These guys are bad news,"_ Superboy thinks to himself as he reads over the information.  _"I can't for the life of me figure out why they wouldn't want us out hunting these guys down pronto before they do something else."_


Superboy calls over the tech.  "You haven't happened to see Nightwing recently, or know where I could find him, do you?"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:28pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Resicency*



			
				Beast Boy said:
			
		

> After getting outside of the clinic Garfield looks around with a furtive if horribly over acted scan of the area. "Help me steal the hub caps from the vans.  I want to make a present for our resident mega man.  I am thinking a nice big pile of them that will fall on him when he opens the door to his room."




"*Green you have an evil mind... I love it... now could I maybe make some mud or something to the mix. Oh can we do Raven to?*"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:28pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Library*



			
				Superboy said:
			
		

> Superboy calls over the tech.  "You haven't happened to see Nightwing recently, or know where I could find him, do you?"





He shakes his head but says "*I haven't, but I am sure FRAME could locate him. Any one of the wall mounted units can put you in contact with him or locate him for you. Simple hit the green button on one and say who you wish to contact*"


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 19, 2004)

*Superboy (OK, 4HP)*

"Thanks," he replies to the tech.

Superboy packs up at FRAME and heads back to the residence.  Finding a 'quiet' area with a comm port, he tries to locate Nightwing.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 20, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:32pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Resicency*

Back at the Residency there is a comm on each floor and it is hooked up to each students personal computer in their room. When Superboy is crossing the parking lot he seeing Tara and Garfield over by the *Garage* so he knows he would have their room to himself if he wants it. Coming in from the front door he finds Argent, Robin, Cyborg and Batgirl trying to decide on a movie to watch. Argent says "*Hey Conner we are about to watch some movie... you get your own bowl of popcorn...*"


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 20, 2004)

*Superboy (OK,4HP)*

"Thanks... I need to find Nightwing first, though," Superboy replies, giving Argent a wink.  "I'll try and make it down soon."

Making his way upstairs, Superboy logs on and locates Nightwing.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 20, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

"It really is ok, I mean getting shot wasn't fun, but, it doesn't realyl hurt, I didn't really notice til we were back by the vans, I really am pretty strong I think, I wouldn't want to test it, but its really not that bad." she said trying to reassure Cassie.  "We'll just have to make sure I'm better for next time."

_Did I just say next time? I don't want there to be a next time, I didn't even want there to be a this time,_ the cat-tailed girl thought, her tail wagging back in forth happily as Cassie gives her a nice deep massage.  Kitty purrs in contentment as the Amazon continues the massage.

"You don't have to be so careful with me, I wont break.  I mean, I'm not as tough as you, at least I don't think so, but I don't think you could hurt me without really trying to.  Do it a little harder, I'll tell you if it hurts." she tells Cassie reassuringly.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 20, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:32pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Resicency*

Argent just rolls her eyes at Superboy as he heads upstairs. Logging onto his personal computer, the *FRAME* comes on online "*Yes Superboy. Nightwing is presently located in his office, 104A within the Administration building and can not be disturbed unless it is an emergency. Would you like to leave a message for him?*"


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 20, 2004)

*Superboy (OK, 4HP)*

"No, FRAME, that won't be necessary," Superboy replies.

_"I know I can't take Mammoth and Shimmer by myself, but I'll bet I could do it with Beastie and Terra,"_ Superboy ponders, pulling on a dark sweater and some baggy pants.  _"Beastie could probably track them - we'd just have to make our way back to the mall scene and go from there."_

"But... that would leave Jinx, and possibly Gizmo.  Might be better on my own... then the only person in trouble is me," he says, making for the door.  Stopping short, he takes off the sweater, then heads out the door.


Superboy makes his way quickly towards the training rooms. "Can these things simulate meta-human criminals?" he asks the tech on duty.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 20, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

As Toni comes around the corner over to her side of the room and says that she going to go watch some television downstairs, Cassie returns her smile and wave while replying, "Okay. See you after a while, Toni."

When Kitty asks her to put more pressure behind her fingers, she presses down a little bit harder with her fingers while replying, "Okay. Just let me know if I’m pressing too hard or something." She massages the area of Kitty’s lower back that is exposed by her tank-top first, but then slowly works her massaging higher up Kitty’s back, bringing her fingers up under her tank-top as she does. As she continues to work her way up Kitty’s back under her tank-top, up towards her shoulders, she asks, "So...um...how is this?"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 20, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:39pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*



			
				Superboy said:
			
		

> Superboy makes his way quickly towards the training rooms. "Can these things simulate meta-human criminals?" he asks the tech on duty.




The young woman tech on duty looks up and smiles as Superboy enters the Workshop training building "*Well the Tractable Room on Sub-level 6 is suppose to do all of that, but I am not sure if it 100% online until Monday I'm afraid. It uses 'hard-light holo-tech' and will have most known metapower abilities that the D.E.O. have collected to date. I could talk iwth the programmers working on it right now but I am not sure how close to finished that they are*"


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 20, 2004)

At the increase in strength, Kitty only purrs louder, it felt quite wonderful indeed.  Wondergirl's super strength really couldn't hurt, not without trying to actually hurt.  The cat-girl, wondered if her body really was that tough, but pushed the thought to the back of her mind as she stretched out to her full length, in a very catlike gesture, her spine bowing inward for a moment during the stretch, but she quickly relaxed making her mucles even looser and more tender then before.

"That feels really, really good Cassie.  Did the Amazons teach you this too... like they taught you that other...stuff?" she asked sounding very content and happy, the only thing in her voice when she asked about the other...stuf, was curiosity.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 20, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie slides her hands out from under the back of Kitty’s tank-top, moving them onto Kitty’s shoulders, and continues with her massage as she replies to her with a little giggle, "Well...they do have a lot of experience since they’ve lived so long and I did learn quite a bit while there. It can definitely seem like a paradise. So...ummm...how do you feel about everyone here so far? Anyone that you don’t particular like...or anyone that you do?" She continues to work Kitty’s shoulder muscles with her fingers as she waits for a reply.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 20, 2004)

(occ Ops I forgot to include the H.I.V.E. basic information that Superboy found through his searching. The boiled down version that he found… /occ)

*H.I.V.E.*, acronym unknown. A terrorist organization of unknown origins (although it seem to have first appeared in Southeast Asia some 17 years ago), that uses terrorism to gain political power and the stated goal of world domination. Fanatical followers, who seem to follow something called 'the DARK LORD' whom they worship as a god. Occult mystical bases for many of the goals, but still uses conventional bombing, terrorist attacks on specific targets, etc. Advanced technology of unknown origins is also quick commonly exploited in many attacks. Often use metahuman in many of their attacks, including the mercenary the Deathstroke and the group the Hangmen, the assassins for hire team Fear and Loathing, and most recently the Fearsome Five.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 20, 2004)

*Superboy (OK, 4HP)*

"I need something sorta now," Superboy says.  "Maybe they'd like a test of their progress?  I'd be more than happy to help out."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 20, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:39pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*



			
				Superboy said:
			
		

> "I need something sorta now," Superboy says.  "Maybe they'd like a test of their progress?  I'd be more than happy to help out."




"*Hmmm*" the attendant seems to think "*I can asks. What did you have in mind?*"


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 20, 2004)

*Superboy (OK, 4 HP)*

"Mammoth and Shimmer," Superboys says.  "With these guys still at large, I need to know what to expect."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 20, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:43pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*



			
				Superboy said:
			
		

> "Mammoth and Shimmer," Superboys says.  "With these guys still at large, I need to know what to expect."




"*OK let me check with the main programmer in charge, I believe that is Dr Albert Michaels tonight*" the attendant smiles and types onto her computer. Although Superboy can't see it, but a picture screen of a older, bald man with thick glasses looks up at the young attendant, a scowl on his face "*Yes, what is it we are busy down here you know*" 

Still smiling, the young woman ask "*Dr. Michaels, Superboy is here right now and was wondering if he could make give a test-drive for holo-simulates of the Tractable Room and…*"

"*What?!??*" Dr. Michaels voice comes over the intercom. "*Ms. Patrick pick up your headset now*" 

The attendant seems a bit shocked, but quickly picks up a phone headset, and while it is low, Superboy can still hear was is being said "*Listen you stupid cow, you do not make suggestion, nor are you to be helpful, or nice, or do anything other that sit at your desk and do your job. That and nothing more... do you think you can handle that? We will not be testing any of the 'equipment' on these…children*..." (Superboy detects a LOT of sarcasm and maybe a bit of disgust in the way the doctor says children) "*… tonight, nor will he be coming down here to watch or ask questions. Now if you want to have a job in the morning, do not disturb me again*" and then the line goes dead.  

The young woman maintains a neutral face as best as she can, but Superboy can tell that she is near tears, and only just maintaining her composer. Hanging up the phone she says "*I… I'm sorry sir, the facility is not yet ready and they are very busy down there… would you like to maybe… excuse me… I am not feeling to well, would you excuse me. I… I have to use the bathroom. Sub-levels 2-5 are all open, if you wanted to go for a swim or work out on some weights*" and then she walks into the back towards a restroom, her shoulders shaking slightly, but her walk steady.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 20, 2004)

Kitty sighs softly, almost disappointedly when Cassie takes her hands away, and then a small nervous smile replaces the sigh as Cassie moves on to her her bare shoulders.  she rolls over on to her back lazily, the motion bring Cassie's arms from her shoulder down across her chest to rest on her stomach like she was a cat that wanted her tummy rubbed.

"Well, there isn't really anyone that I don't like... Hawk makes me feel like I'm weird, i heard him talking to his brother about me... it wasn't mean, but I didn't like it... everyone else is ok, they're all really nice to me...but there is this one girl here...I really like her a lot.  She is super cool, she goes out of her way to help me, and she and Wonder Woman have both been so nice to me..." Kitty says nervously, but she keeps going. "Some of the things this girl has talked to me about...I haven't ever done them...but they sound ok... I wouldn't mind trying them...but I'm too nervous."   she finally gets out, looking up into Cassie's eyes, the cat-girl looks scared, scared of what Cassie might say.  They  had only known each for 12 hours, being this forward wasn't like her at all, and it was taking all of her courage just to say what she had.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 20, 2004)

*Garfield Logan, Beast Boy*

Heading over to the vans with his hands in his pockets and whistling, off key, some tune Beast Boy does the old 'take off the hub cab put it under your shirt' routine.  "Mud?  Sorry, lost me Diamond.  Your just too smart for me.  Pretty, strong, and smart."  Garfield lets out a soft whistle "That just isn't fair."

Heading through a back door if possible but just trying to stay non-obvious as Beastie and Tara carry 8 hub cabs up the stairs.  Sneaking into Cyborgs room and with the help of some string and Tara the hub caps are suspended above the doorway so they will fall and make a huge racket when the door is opened.  Taped to Cyborgs computer monitor is an index card with 'I thought you might want to fix yourself up, glad your wheel is still turning Hubcap.' in green sharpie.  There is a small lime green T-rex sticker like the ones small children have at the very bottom of the card.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 20, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:43pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> Heading over to the vans with his hands in his pockets and whistling, off key, some tune Beast Boy does the old 'take off the hub cab put it under your shirt' routine.  "Mud?  Sorry, lost me Diamond.  Your just too smart for me.  Pretty, strong, and smart."  Garfield lets out a soft whistle "That just isn't fair."




Throughout their 'fun', Terra can barely keep herself from laughing out loud. Coming in the back, they see that Argent, Robin and Cyborg are watching TV, laughing about something. No ones else is around and they make it upstairs without being seen. They do a pretty good 'trap' that looks like it should make a lot of noise.

When they are finished she says "*Whose our next victim oh Masked Green Man...*"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 20, 2004)

> Nightwing thinks for a second "So this terrorist group, H.I.V.E., wishes to make a deal to bring your father here to Earth. Hmm well we have not been invade for almost two years" he says with a smile "Why do you think they wanted you?"




Raven raised an eyebrow at Nightwing’s words, and smiled faintly, recognizing that he was trying to lighten the mood.  At his next question, she crossed her arms over her chest as she thought a moment.  ”From what the man in the portal said, they believe it is my destiny to help bring Trigon to this plane.”


----------



## Elfy (Dec 20, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

When Kitty turns over and replies as she does, Cassie looks down into her eyes with a warm expression and gentle smile on her face. With her hands resting on Kitty’s exposed tummy, Cassie slides one leg across and over to the other side of Kitty’s hips, straddling her, and sits atop her. She begins stroking Kitty’s tummy slowly, looking deeply into her eyes as if in thought, but after a moment of vocal silence, she stops stroking Kitty’s tummy and leans down, cupping her own chin with her hands and resting her elbows off to each side of Kitty’s chest so that her face is held only a few inches away from Kitty’s own.

Cassie's warm breadth gently blows down against Kitty's skin and the scent of her breadth and the light perfume that she wears becomes even more noticeable to her sense of smell now that Cassie is so close to her. She can feel Cassie's bodily warmth as she rests atop her. Cassie asks softly, "And this girl...that you like so much...how would you feel if she said that she really likes you too and wants to kiss you?"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 20, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:30pm, Oct 30th 2004, Administration*



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> Raven raised an eyebrow at Nightwing’s words, and smiled faintly, recognizing that he was trying to lighten the mood.  At his next question, she crossed her arms over her chest as she thought a moment.  ”From what the man in the portal said, they believe it is my destiny to help bring Trigon to this plane.”




Nightwing nods thinking it over. Finally he says "*Well we are just going have to make sure that doesn't happen ok? For the next couple of weeks I would like to ask you to limit your time off campus, and any time you do want to leave, please do not go alone. If possible, would you let Red Tornado or myself know also, but I do not want you to feel like 'big-brother' is watching so if you don't want to that’s fine. Trust takes time…" 

"OK Raven, I think we have enough for tonight. Thank you very much for your time. Why don't you go and get some dinner. We may talk again in a couple of days or if you think of anything else don't be afraid to come to either of the two of us.*"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 20, 2004)

> "OK Raven, I think we have enough for tonight. Thank you very much for your time. Why don't you go and get some dinner. We may talk again in a couple of days or if you think of anything else don't be afraid to come to either of the two of us."




”Actually, there is something else,” Raven said at last, after a moment’s hesitation.  ”I do not think it would be wise for me to speak with the psychiatrists… Despite my upbringing, there is still evil within me that is a result of my heritage.  I fear that strong emotions will awaken that evil, and I have read that strong emotions are an integral part of Fruedian psychological therapy.  Perhaps it were better if I did not participate?”


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 20, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:32pm, Oct 30th 2004, Administration*



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> ”Actually, there is something else,” Raven said at last, after a moment’s hesitation.  ”I do not think it would be wise for me to speak with the psychiatrists… Despite my upbringing, there is still evil within me that is a result of my heritage.  I fear that strong emotions will awaken that evil, and I have read that strong emotions are an integral part of Fruedian psychological therapy.  Perhaps it were better if I did not participate?”




Nightwing looks at Raven fairly hard for a long time and finally he nods "*OK Raven I will make some calls. I am not 100% in agreement about it, but I will trust you on this... for now. But if you start having... problems, I am trusting you to come to me and we will talk again. Alright?*"


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 20, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Cassie's warm breadth gently blows down against Kitty's skin and the scent of her breadth and the light perfume that she wears becomes even more noticeable to her sense of smell now that Cassie is so close to her. She can feel Cassie's bodily warmth as she rests atop her. Cassie asks softly, "And this girl...that you like so much...how would you feel if she said that she really likes you too and wants to kiss you?"




Kitty smiles happily when Cassie doesn't flinch away but instead shifts around to stradle kitty's hips, bringing their bodies into closer contact.  The cat girl sniffs in the scent of the Amazon, her enhanced senses taking in the girls perfume, the clean antiseptic scent of her toothpaste, and underneath it all, the scent that is just Cassie, she smelled like spring, like vanilla, and lavender.  When Cassie leans down face to face with Kitty, her eyes widen, this was very very intimate, more intimate then she had ever been with anyone in her life, and she wasn't sure what she was suppoused to do, or even what she could do.  She was kind of trapped with Cassie on top of her like this, pressing her body in a warm line along the top of Kitty's

"I...haven't ever kissed anyone before... I would be afraid that I wouldn't be very good at it...but I would want her to show me how to do it the right."  she replies softly, looking right into Cassies eyes.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 20, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

As the group starts up with the idea to watch a movie Cassandra just finishes her salad and gets up.
"No, training."

five minutes later at the workshop:
With the utility beld of her costume easly slung over her healthy arm she enters the building.
But something is wrong, the attendant is not here and instead she sees Superboy.
The last time she saw him he was holding up that whole building on his own. She stares at him in that strange way of hers and enters.
"Are they closed?"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 20, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:42pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Resicency*

When Batgirl leaves Cyborg elbows Robin "*So what's up with the Bat-family... you all as serious as she is? Nothing wrong with that. When I got accepted into the advance program at school... before the accident... all I did was study and training for football. Fat lot of good it did me*" he says lightly.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 20, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie keeps looking into Kitty’s eyes, her chin still resting on her palms and her face only a short distance away from Kitty’s own, while she continues to smile warmly at her. She lowers her hands down to gently cup each of Kitty’s cheeks, their soft warmth covering up her blushing, and slowly brings her lips towards Kitty’s own until they make contact. Upon their contact, she closes her eyes and tenderly kisses Kitty.

After what must have been a minute or slightly longer, she slowly pulls back away and opens her eyes again as she sits back up, her hands now resting on her own thighs, and she looks deeply into Kitty’s eyes. She watches her expression and how she reacts now that she has had her first kiss. She says softly, "Now that this girl that you like so much has given you your first kiss, how do you feel about it?"


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 20, 2004)

Kitty giggles softly at the kiss, or actually to the first thought that came to her after the kiss, the kiss itself was wonderful, not that she really had anything to judge it against, but she didn't think it could get much better.  "The problem with kisses is that when you get one, you want another."  Kitty says, repeating something that a boy in a book had said, something that she thought would make her sound witty.

She matched action to words and strained upwards to bring her mouth to Cassie's this time wanting to be the kisser, not just someone who was kissed.  She lies back flat, doing her best to get Cassie to come with her instead of sitting up a little bit away from her.  "I think I need some practice, maybe you better show me how again, this isn't something I want to be doing wrong." the cat-girl says, the words themselves breathing warmth along Cassie's skin.


----------



## kid A (Dec 20, 2004)

*Dove*



> _Hawk carries more out to it also, while his brother Dove uses his powers to save and heal those that he can… exhaustion starting to take their toll on him._




Don continued to help heal as many civilians as possible, but the strain of healing so many people was beginning to take its toll.  Nightwing called for all the Titans to return to the van, and Dove began to walk toward the mall entrance.  For a moment, he turned back, to try and find Hawk's bags from the store.  But as he turned, he became extremely light-headed.  It was similar to a head-rush.  After it passed, he thought better of going back, and he made his way to the vans.

On the return trip to campus, Dove sat quietly in the back of the van, drifting in and out of sleep.  When they arrived, he didn't know if he could even stand, but he managed to make it up to his room.  Too tired even to shower, his costume now gone, Don simply flopped onto his bed and slept.  He dreamt of the young girl who had died in his arms that night because he could not save her.


----------



## Keia (Dec 20, 2004)

*Starfire, 1 lethal hit, Hps 1/5*

Starfire left the showers shortly after the water started to feel cooler.  Whether that was because she had run the hot water heater out of because Koraind’r was just numb from the constant heat, she wasn’t really certain.

She searched through the bathroom and found some white towels, which she wrapped her long hair in . . . and a white robe of some unknown material that felt good against her body.  Her side still ached from the shot she took from the little flying man, but it was definitely in the manageable level.  Her time in . . . captivity . . . had helped in dealing with pain.

She walked the halls for a few moments, looking for anything that was still going on.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 20, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:42pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Resicency*



			
				Starfire said:
			
		

> She walked the halls for a few moments, looking for anything that was still going on.




As Starfire walks in the girl's hall, no one seems to be around, She does however hear Argent's and Cyborg's laugher downstairs. In the common living room, the two along with Robin are watching TV... and laughing about something or other. It seems to kids on the screen are cheering some warriors on a field...

When Argent sees Starfire she jumps up, spilling some popcorn and runs over to grab her arm "*Koriand'r! Sit down right here... this is a great movie. It a couple of years old but a good one... want some popcorn?*" and sits her down onto the large sofa. At almost a whisper she says "*I really wanted to thank you for... saving me... it means a lot, really*"


----------



## Keia (Dec 20, 2004)

*Starfire, 1 lethal hit, Hps 1/5*



			
				Argent said:
			
		

> When Argent sees Starfire she jumps up, spilling some popcorn and runs over to grab her arm "*Koriand'r! Sit down right here... this is a great movie. It's a couple of years old but a good one... want some popcorn?*" and sits her down onto the large sofa. At almost a whisper she says "*I really wanted to thank you for... saving me... it means a lot, really*"




"I am happy to have kept you from harm,"  Koriand'r replied quietly with a smile and a hug.  "If today was any indication, I am certain that you will be able to return the favor . . . though I hope it is not necessary."

*"A movie and popcorn sounds like fun,"* Koriand'r said in a more normal voice. * "Not surprisingly, I am not familiar with most movies, so this is always a special treat."*

For several minutes Koriand'r enjoyed the movie and the popcorn.  She smiled and talked with Cyborg and Robin, asking either of them to give her the low-down on the sides and opponents in the conflict.  When she thought no one was looking, she stole glances at Robin . . . felling a sense of ease and . . . familiarity with him.  Watching the movie, she started having the same feelings about it, but shook them off - it was almost impossible that she would have seen this movie before.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 20, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie smiles while saying, "Cute." She bends back down, sliding her legs down so that she no longer straddles Kitty below her, but rather lies atop her slightly off to one side, and kisses her again. She brings her arms up so that they form a ring around Kitty’s head and she caresses Kitty’s feline ears as she kisses her lips. After her second lengthy kiss, she becomes a little more playful with her kisses, dotting Kitty’s neck with little kisses, and then coming back to her lips to deliver a third kiss to her lips.

After she kisses and caresses her a bit more, Cassie slowly pulls back and shifts her position to sit up. She caresses Kitty’s cheek with her hand as she looks down into her eyes and says, "That was nice." She smiles warmly and continues, "We should take it slow though, okay?"

After a moment she continues, "I’m going down to the kitchen to grab us something? What would you like?"


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 20, 2004)

When Cassie unstradles her legs, and slides off of Kitty slghtly, Kitty frowned.  "You didn't have to get off...I didn't mind, you make me feel safe...like you wont let anyone hurt me...I liked it when you were on top." Kitty says, and then her cheeks flush, pinking up when she realized how that could sound.  All of Cassie's kisses around her kneck made kitty giggle at the sensation of all the soft touching to her sensitive skin.  "That feels really good."

Kitty nods at Cassie's suggestion of going slow, she didn't know what she was doing, and Cassie did.  The cat-girl was fine with everything being up to Cassie and her experience.  When Cassie rubbed her hand along Kitty's cheek, kitty turned her face into it, rubbing it along her jawl and all the way up into the soft, almost fur, that surrounded her velvety ears.  Before she released Cassie's hand, she looked up in to the sitting girls eyes, and gave the hand a quick lick.  It was a very feline, gesture, a quick line of wetness, and a splash of pink along the back of Cassie's hand.  It was intimate, but it wasn't sexual, well not very.  When regular cats did it they were saying, 'thank you', usually for feeding them, or getting a treat.

When Cassie says she is going down to the kitchen, kitty arches her back alittle, and uses the momentum to help her sit up.  "I'll go too, I think I want an ice cream sunday." she says, smiling contentedly at the other girl.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 20, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie replies to Kitty’s 'on top' reference with a mischievous little smile and wink followed by her saying playfully, "I’ll remember you said that." Her expression shifts to a less playful and more warm expression as she slowly rubs Kitty’s exposed tummy with one hand while she continues, "I’m happy you enjoyed our kissing."

As Kitty adds that she wants to come along for the kitchen raid, Cassie replies, "I was just going to grab some stuff for us and come right back up, but if you want to come along, sure."  She winks playfully as she says, "You might want to see about putting a bit more clothing on first though." She slides on her shoes, fastens them, and then stands up waiting to see if Kitty is coming along.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 20, 2004)

Kitty blushes at Cassie's teasing about wanting her to be on top...she doesn't regret saying it, it was true after all, she just wasn't 100% comfortable with all the ways that it could be taken.  At the belly rubbing though, Kitty was sure 100% sure, she liked it, a lot, and just like any other cat, the purring let the other girl know that it was appreciated, a lot. "I'm happy that your happy." Kitty says softly.

Kitty watches intently as Cassie pulls her shoes on and ties them, whne the amazon looks back to see if she would be coming to join her, Kitty crawls across the bed, fluidity and grace in motion, there was a feline beauty to her movements, as if she had muscles in places that humans didn't and she was making use of everyone of them as she crawled down the bed.  She rose, and was toCassie in a single quick step that was just as fluid as if she was still on her hands and knees crawilng.  She stayed on the balls of her feet looking balanced and ready to move in any direction.  At the question of more clothes, she just shrugged, she was comfortable.  This place felt like home now in a way that it hadn't before their little 'make-out session'.  "I'm fine," she said, opening the door, she slunk out into the hallway still holding the door for Cassie.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 20, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie smiles and walks out of the room with her while replying, "Well, Okay." She walks down to the lower level and over to the kitchen alongside Kitty. Once there she goes about getting a couple of sandwiches, one ham and cheese and the other mixed sandwich meats and cheese, each of which she cuts diagonally into 4 triangles and put on a plate alongside some ruffled potato chips she picks up. She grabs a glass and brings it to be half full of chocolate milk. She grabs a small ice cream saucer, which she puts just a little vanilla ice cream into, and a couple of napkins and a spoon.

When Kitty and her finish gathering their evening 'meal', she walks with Kitty over to the others that are watching television together. She sees that Toni seems to have cheered up and smiles while thinking to herself.oO("_Good. I’m glad she’s cheered up._") She turns her attention to Kitty and motions back towards the girl’s floor, not wanting to disturb the happy movie watchers, and starts walking back that way.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 20, 2004)

> Nightwing looks at Raven fairly hard for a long time and finally he nods "OK Raven I will make some calls. I am not 100% in agreement about it, but I will trust you on this... for now. But if you start having... problems, I am trusting you to come to me and we will talk again. Alright?"




"I will.  Thank you," Raven replies with some relief in her voice.

If there was nothing else, she would bid Nightwing and Red Tornado good night before taking her leave.  She took her time walking back to the residence, enjoying the fresh air and the cool breeze.  

After spending a few minutes outside in quiet meditation, she grabbed an apple from the kitchen, and went to see where the others were.  Right now, she needed to be in the presence of people who were happy.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 20, 2004)

Kitty glides along next to Cassie in that fluid way of hers, making a simple thing like walking almost a dance.  Her nose tells her who is in the "Den" before they ever reach the kitchen, but she just files the information away for later reference, now that she is more used to her senses, she thinks of them, at least unconsciously as normal, already forgetting what her senses felt like before, just knowig they weren't as sharp.

In the kitchen, Kitty gets herself a very big bowl, and proceeds to the soft-serve machine where she fills it halfway with vanilla.  Then she goes to the refregerator where she takes out a jar of carmel that she heats up in the microwave.  She puts in a cut up bannana, followed by more carmel, and then a huge amount of whip cream, and then the mountain of treats are covered in rainbow jimmies.  She adds a spoon to her bowl, and looks up at Cassie, smiling happily, somehow having got whip cream on her nose.

She follows Cassie back up to the girl's floor and into the room that they would be sharing for the night...and for a lot more then just tonight, she hoped.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 21, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie giggles at the sight of Kitty with whip-cream on the tip of her nose.

She proceeds back up to her room alongside Kitty. Using her card to gain access to her room, she enters with Kitty and goes over to her desk. She sets her plate and glass down and pulls out her chair. She turns it to face Kitty, sits down in it, and takes her shoes back off so that her feet are only covered with her white bobby-socks. She says, "I’m sure Toni won’t mind if you borrow her chair." She smiles and continues, "When we get a chance to go out again, maybe we should get one of those fold-up card table and chair sets, and maybe a game or two to play. That might be fun."

She starts eating her sandwiches and drinking her chocolate milk, soon finishing it and starting on her small bowl of vanilla ice cream. As she eats her ice cream she watches Kitty, her eyes roaming over her features, and makes small talk with her. She doesn’t take long to finish her ice cream either, and sets her used dishes, utensil, and napkin aside after dapping her lips, and gets up to push the chair back under her desk. She goes over to her drawers and grabs her toothpaste, toothbrush, hairbrush, and a few miscellaneous items. She says, "I’ll be right back. I’m just going to brush my teeth and get cleaned up," and goes out the door into the shower-wash room.

She goes about brushing her teeth, brushing her hair, and washing her face, before coming back into her room. She puts her items back and grabs an extra large, white tee-shirt with a Nike logo on it and slides it over. She pulls off her pink tank-top under it and tosses it into a pantry basket. She slides off her red jeans and like-wise tosses them into the pantry basket, leaving just her undies as the only clothing she wears under it, which Kitty can make out through the material of the tee-shirt as probably being pink, bikini-type undies. She keeps her bobby-socks on and sits back down on her bed. She asks with a friendly smile, "Was your ice cream good?"


----------



## Gideon (Dec 21, 2004)

*Beast Boy, 1 lethal?, 2/5 HP*

"Who to do next?  Risk? Impulse? I know Toni, she was a little bit upset.  Lets get some food and do some thinkin."  Heading down the stairs the two give each other mischevous looks and openly break out in laughter when they go by the movie room.  As they keep going Garfield notices Raven coming in out of the chill.  "Hey, dark and mysterious, how you feeling?  A little green around the gills?" Beast Boy quickly changes into a shark falling flat on his belly and then back to his human shape.  "You wanna come join our band of merry men?  You don't even have to wear tights."


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Superboy (OK, 4HP)*

Superboy stands for a few minutes, dumbfounded.  Looking for a piece of paper, he scrawls out a quick apology to the tech:

_I'm sorry he treated you like that - if I had know your boss was such a dill-hole, I wouldn't have put you in a position to have to deal with him like that.  Please accept my apologies - I hope you feel better, and thank you for taking the time to ask for me.

Superboy_


Not having noticed Cassandra enter, Superboy starts.
"The main room is still under construction, the other rooms are supposedly up and running, though," he says with a bit of blush.  "I was hoping to run a simulation on Mammoth and Shimmer, but the guy down there says the equipment's not ready, and he doesn't think it's even up for a test run yet."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 21, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:48pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Resicency*



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> "I will.  Thank you," Raven replies with some relief in her voice.
> If there was nothing else, she would bid Nightwing and Red Tornado good night before taking her leave.




"*Good night then and thank you again for talking with us*" Nightwing adds as she leaves.





			
				Raven said:
			
		

> After spending a few minutes outside in quiet meditation, she grabbed an apple from the kitchen, and went to see where the others were.  Right now, she needed to be in the presence of people who were happy.




When she arrives back at Residency, she sees Cat's Eye and Wondergirl heading upstairs and the Robin, Cyborg, Starfire and Argent watching TV. Argent waves her over with a "*Hey Raven come on over, the popcorn is still warm*" . Cyborg raises his Coke toward her smiling. She also sees Beast Boy and Terra coming down stairs as she goes to grab an apple. Beast Boy is pleasant and all smiles while Terra sticks her tongue out at Raven from behind Beast Boy's back.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 21, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:48pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Resicency*



			
				Starfire said:
			
		

> "I am happy to have kept you from harm,"  Koriand'r replied quietly with a smile and a hug.  "If today was any indication, I am certain that you will be able to return the favor . . . though I hope it is not necessary."
> 
> *"A movie and popcorn sounds like fun,"* Koriand'r said in a more normal voice. * "Not surprisingly, I am not familiar with most movies, so this is always a special treat."*




Argent smiles warming to Starfire and mouths silenty _Thanks_

As she asks about the movie, Cyborg says "*Its a comedy called A Shark's Tale. The animation is pretty good, and not bad although Will Smith needs to get over it. Where only 5 minutes into it so I'll start it over. Don't worry, we'll make sure you get all the in-jokes, right Tim*" as he elbows Robin who replies "*Ah ...yea you beat...*




			
				Starfire said:
			
		

> When she thought no one was looking, she stole glances at Robin . . . felling a sense of ease and . . . familiarity with him.  Watching the movie, she started having the same feelings about it, but shook them off - it was almost impossible that she would have seen this movie before.





Where earlier today, fighting for his life, Robin seemed so very confident and assertive, now he is quite and very quite. He does smile at her and tries to keep up the small talk but is mostly quite staring at the TV most of the time. 

After a few minute he looks over at Starfire and says "*You really were amazing today Koriand'r... I just wanted to say that*" and then he starts eating popcorn very quickly


----------



## Radiant (Dec 21, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Not having noticed Cassandra enter, Superboy starts.
> "The main room is still under construction, the other rooms are supposedly up and running, though," he says with a bit of blush.  "I was hoping to run a simulation on Mammoth and Shimmer, but the guy down there says the equipment's not ready, and he doesn't think it's even up for a test run yet."




She's a bit surprised Superboy intends to train at all. First she tries to imagine he compund if someone with his powers would go what she considers an average training session.
Looking at him once more she decided to put no money on the compound... .
It almost seems like she wouldn't say more but then she speaks slowly and carefull as she tries to find the right words to explain what she thinks.
"If Shimmer's power works on you they win. Split them up and take one after the other. Or take backup to take out Shimmer for you. You have to take Mammoth, I don't think anyone else can hurt him."
She shrugs with her healthy shoulder and tries to decide what room would be best to throw her knifes in.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Hawk*

Hank spoke up while he and Garth changed the plates on the bar.  "I know a lot of the others are having trouble dealing with what happened today.  You could just tell by their expressions on the ride back.  Don is bummed but that's just because of the people he couldn't help."  

He paused, waiting to see if Garth responded.  When he didn't, Hank continued.  "I don't feel bad about anything I did today.  It would have been great to do more, but I couldn't.  I did a lot more as Hawk than I could have as Hank and I think that's why I got these crazy powers.  If I didn't have them I would be doing everything I could to stop jerks like the ones I killed today, anyway.  You know?  This way I get to stop a lot more of them."

He wiped his face with a towel and threw it back in the corner.  He stopped in front of a mirror, looking at himself but not noticing.  "I'm not as strong as Superman and I can't fight as well as Batman.  I don't need to though.  Arsenal, Robin, Nightwing, Batgirl... They all made a difference and did a helluva job.  I can't be Hawk all the time, but I can tell you this, I'm going to be Hawk every chance I get to stop scumbags and protect the people who can't do what we do."  

He turned and looked back at Garth.  Realizing how much he had opened up to someone who had not even questioned him, Hank felt a little embarrassed.  He was used to being around people who talked and questioned him.  Around them he always shut up or got mad and argued.  He wondered why he would start blabbing to someone who was so quiet.  Then he decided he didn't care.

"I think I'm done down here for tonight.  Want to go grab something to eat?"


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 21, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty's tongue shot out at the laughter and carried the errant cream to her  mouth, and she made a 'yum' sound at the taste of it.  She follows Cassie up to the room, and instead of taking Toni's chair, she slides carefully along the top of her bed until her back is against the wall and pulls the covers over her legs.  It was almost a forbidden comfort to eat in bed like this, she wasn't allowed to at home, but, well this was her home now, and it was ok.

She digs into the sunday energetically, but she does eat it kind of strange, she would take a scoop and then like the ice cream off the spoon with her tongue, enjoying the taste immensely as attested to by her steady rythmic purring.  Halfway through, she looks up at Cassie guiltily, though she hadn't done anything wrong, then she grins, brightening her face.

"Uhh...this is kinda new to me...what do we do now?  Are we like girlfriends?"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 21, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:48pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*



			
				Hawk said:
			
		

> "I think I'm done down here for tonight.  Want to go grab something to eat?"




Aqualad listens to Hawk and nods often but adds little. Finally he says "*It is far different in Atlantis. There I trained to be a warrior to protect the people and death is accepted as a natural part of life. Not everyone is a combatant there of course, but all are expected to take up what weapons they can to defend themselves. We are outnumbered there, and our enemies have little honor. But even they do not kill the sick, the old, or children as the cowards we faced today. It is very strange here on the surface, but I am glad to be here at this school and would be honored to fight with you and your brother again*"

After they clean and head out they see Batgirl and Superboy in the lobby of the building discussing the how best to fight Shimmer and Mammoth…


----------



## Elfy (Dec 21, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

As Cassie watches Kitty finish her large bowl of ice cream in the extra bed, which she had moved next to her bed earlier, she changes position from sitting on her bed to lying on her side on it instead, resting with her pillow under her arm, and her head on her folded arm, to provide additional support.

When Kitty asks about their relationship, she smiles warmly and replies, "If I said 'yes', how would you feel about it?"


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 21, 2004)

Kitty finishes her gimungous bowl of ice cream, and puts it onto Cassie's desk next to Cassie's plates.  Afterwards, she rolls back over onto her side and watches the older(?) girl, mirroring the other girl's position of lying on her side, so that their faces were only a bare 6 inches apart.  She searches the other girl's face earnestly, looking for a sign that she was as happy as Kitty herself.

At Cassie's answereing her question with a question of her own, Kitty, smiles. "If you said yes, I would want to kiss you...was that a yes?"  she asks mischeviously.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 21, 2004)

"But trying to take Shimmer with Mammoth around is suicide - he's unstable enough when she's okay, but focusing on her will most certainly drive him into a frenzy," Superboy says.  "I wonder if she has limitations - but I doubt the computers would be able to adequately simulate something we're not completely sure about.

"What'cha planning on doing?  I got invited to movie night by Argent, but I'm still stewing on this whole Fearsome Five thing - not sure I could really sit still."


----------



## Elfy (Dec 21, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie responds, "It’ll probably seem strange to you when I tell you this, but ever since I first met you this morning, I’ve had this yearning to be close to you...to want to be around you. The more time I spent around you today, and the closer we became, the more I wanted to be even closer to you. Like a love magnet or something. Since we’ve kissed earlier, I’ve been fighting off this growing urge to pounce on you and do this and that with you. It’s a little...embarrassing because I’ve not felt so strongly, so quickly, about someone before. One part of me says to take it slow and the other part of me says to jump you. It’s...difficult."

She smiles warmly as she answers, "If you feel that way about me, then, yes, we’re girlfriends."


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 21, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty's eyes go very wide at Cassie's admission, she hadn't known that Cassie wanted to 'jump her', she just hadn't been thinking that far ahead, and she wouldn't have known what to do, even if she knew in general, it wasn't really all real to her, and it probably wouldn't be until the pair actually did something together and she learned first hand.  Right now it was all just an abtract.

Kitty listens to Cassie's explination, and in answer, she shifts her body a little to bring her lips up against Cassie's, and she does exactly as the other girl had done.  She laid a kiss on Cassie's lips, and then, laid a string of soft kisses and licks along the delicate skin of her friends neck.  She did exactly as Cassie had earlier, not doing any more, almost as if she was afraid to do anything else without really knowing what she was doing, afraid of doing it wrong and Cassie not liking it.  She looks up at Cassie for guidance, as if to say, 'does that answer the question', and also mixed in was a 'what next' look.


----------



## Keia (Dec 21, 2004)

Cyborg said:
			
		

> "*Its a comedy called A Shark's Tale. The animation is pretty good, and not bad although Will Smith needs to get over it. Where only 5 minutes into it so I'll start it over. Don't worry, we'll make sure you get all the in-jokes, right Tim*"




*"Ah, I see," * Koriand'r said, though clearly she didn't.  *"It is amazing . . . fish can talk on this world.  I had that when Garth said that he could talk with fishes that that was a special talent . . . but even I can understand these fishes."*



			
				Robin said:
			
		

> After a few minute he looks over at Starfire and says "*You really were amazing today Koriand'r... I just wanted to say that*" and then he starts eating popcorn very quickly




Koriand'r just stared for a moment or two . . . her brain was locked on the phrase he said . . . she felt herself get warm . . . "I . . . do not know what to say . . . ," she muttered.  "it was no less amazing than you . . . so . . . talking fishes?"


----------



## Elfy (Dec 21, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

As Kitty kisses her, Cassie closes her eyes and enjoys their shared moment together. After Kitty finishes her series of kisses, she opens her eyes back up and her expression seems to be a happy one. Slides her arms around Kitty’s waist and rolls Kitty over on top of her on her bed. She giggles, wondering if Kitty understands that she’s being teased about her earlier statement, as she says, "Guess you’re 'on top' now."

She slides one hand under the back of Kitty’s tank-top and caresses her bare back while she takes her other hand and intertwines her fingers within the locks of short, black hair on the back of Kitty’s head while she kisses her lips and holds her close.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 21, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty lets Cassie roll her about until she is on top, but it isn't a position she is truly comfortable with, she didn't really know what she was doing, but she was enouraged, by Cassie sliding her hand under the silk top.  Her breath caught in her throat for a moment, and then she returned the kiss as well as she was able, no one had ever done this with her before, and she had never dreamed that it would be a girl, let alone an amazon super hero.

She breathes in Cassie's scent and then lets her head be drawn close, she rubs her cheeks gently against the other girls until her nose ends up behind Cassie's ear, she didn't understand why she did it, but it left the two girl's scents mingled together in a pleasant new scent, although Cassie might not have been able to smell it.  Kitty pressed her body around Cassie's molding herself around the more experienced girl's side rather then being on top.

She hesitantly slides her hand up under Cassie's shirt, sliding her hands up along the other girl's long legs, over the bikini-underwear, and up along the girls back.  She watches Cassie's face very carefully for the slightest hint of anything but happyness.  The motion brought the bottom of the oversized shirt up a bit, Kitty carefully drew the covers over the both of their legs.

(OOC: keeping with the less then MA rating...Fade to Black?)


----------



## Elfy (Dec 21, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie giggles and turns off the last light on their side, leaving their side completely in the dark since the blinds on her side of their room are completely closed, but she remembers to leave a single, small light around the corner in Toni’s part of the room on her desk so that when she comes in later she will have enough light to walk over to her bed without running into something and hurting herself. She doesn’t seem to mind Kitty’s roaming hands and her own hands roam over Kitty in return. She gives Kitty what she wants after initially teasing her and rolls herself on top of Kitty, though her legs don’t straddle Kitty this time, but rather they just slide in between Kitty’s own legs naturally. She kisses, caresses, and snuggles up with Kitty, but only goes so far - not wanting to go too far, too soon in their budding romantic relationship.

Once she hears Toni come back in, she makes sure to not make any noises that will attract her roommate over to them, despite their side being completely shrouded in darkness, and let’s Toni presume that they are asleep, even if they aren’t yet. She continues to snuggle-bunny against Kitty after Kitty falls asleep later.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 21, 2004)

Team TITAN Campus, 6:48pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop 


			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Aqualad listens to Hawk and nods often but adds little. Finally he says "*It is far different in Atlantis. There I trained to be a warrior to protect the people and death is accepted as a natural part of life. Not everyone is a combatant there of course, but all are expected to take up what weapons they can to defend themselves. We are outnumbered there, and our enemies have little honor. But even they do not kill the sick, the old, or children as the cowards we faced today. It is very strange here on the surface, but I am glad to be here at this school and would be honored to fight with you and your brother again*"
> After they clean and head out they see Batgirl and Superboy in the lobby of the building discussing the how best to fight Shimmer and Mammoth…



Hank couldn't believe it, someone who didn't think he was crazy!

"Yeah, man.  Whatever happens, I got your back."  He reached out and shook Garth's hand.  _This new teen-team might be all right after all._

As they made their way from the Workshop, Hank noticed Superboy and Cassandra.  _Why didn't I think to invite her!  Got too caught up in the fight to even think about being social._

"Hey guys.  What's goin' on?"


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 21, 2004)

There was much giggling, oohing, ahhing, and purring from Kitty as Cassie showed her what to do by way of examples, and between all of the excitement of the day, from terrorists to amorous amazons, and her wounds, Kitty was asleep before too long.  She lay with her head pressed against Cassie's chest, the other girl's arms pulled around her almost like a human stuffed animal.  Her rythmic contented purring, vibrates softly against Cassie's skin, would make for an easy way to rock off to sleep.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 21, 2004)

Superboy said:
			
		

> "But trying to take Shimmer with Mammoth around is suicide - he's unstable enough when she's okay, but focusing on her will most certainly drive him into a frenzy," Superboy says.  "I wonder if she has limitations - but I doubt the computers would be able to adequately simulate something we're not completely sure about.





[coloe=cyan]"I noticed that then I wounded her. He wanted to kill  me but you kept him to busy to attack me. And you wounded him, everyone has a limit. If he gets angry he gets ineffiecient."
Again she took her time to answer but it got a bit better since the thing is taking her complete attention. For once she doesn't spend two-thirds of her concentration on scanning her soroundings.
"A calm opponent would be far more dangerous. You are qhicker and more agile, you can defeat him."
Strange enough her eyes are practicalyl burrowing into his body as if Superboy were some specimen she has for examination. 



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> After they clean and head out they see Batgirl and Superboy in the lobby of the building discussing the how best to fight Shimmer and Mammoth…




Cassandra waves towards Aqualad and Hank. Somehow she's not surprised at all to find he is not chilling out like the rest.



			
				Superboy said:
			
		

> "What'cha planning on doing?  I got invited to movie night by Argent, but I'm still stewing on this whole Fearsome Five thing - not sure I could really sit still."[/COLOR]




"Training."
Again she tries to decide what room to use and finds herself at a loss. In the end she turns back to Superboy.
"How do you practice fighting agaisnt metahumans? I never did that."


----------



## Radiant (Dec 21, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Team TITAN Campus, 6:48pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop
> 
> Hank couldn't believe it, someone who didn't think he was crazy!
> 
> ...




She smiles back and shrugs once more with just one shoulder.
"Training, must learn how fight enemies with powers."


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 21, 2004)

"Never really practiced for anyone in particular - never really had a facility where something like that would be a possibility," Superboy says.  "Just sorta wing it, I guess," he adds with a shrug.  "Guys like the Fearsome Five come and go - and always have something unusual.  The only thing I've learned about super criminals is that there's always somebody out there with a power you're not ready for the first time around.

"At that point, you just look for a way to make sure there's gonna be a next time."

Looking over the rooms, Superboy points at the range.  "Why don't we go down there?  You can take some target shots at me.  C'mon - this is probably the only chance you'll get to say you made a dummy out of the Kid of Steel," he says with a smile.  "You're welcome to come along too, Hank - it's not a good evening unless lots of people are throwing things at me."


----------



## kid A (Dec 21, 2004)

*Dove*

After passing in and out of consciousness for a little over an hour, Don admitted defeat.  He realized he was not going to be able to get much sleep right now...  he had too much on his mind.  Changing out of his clothes from earlier, he put on a white and blue running suit, and decided to head to the Workshop for a run.  He had more than a little frustration to work out, and he thought the best way to take care of that was with a good jog.  

Downstairs, he passed a small group of the others watching a movie.  He hadn't seen what they were watching, but then again, he didn't really feel like sitting still right now.  Putting on a fake smile, he waved at anyone who may have noticed him passing, and continued out to the Workshop.  

Darkness was setting in for the evening, and it took his eyes a few minutes to adjust to the outdoor illumination.  Closing the distance to the Workshop, Don thought he saw another group of Titans standing around the entrance...


----------



## Radiant (Dec 21, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Never really practiced for anyone in particular - never really had a facility where something like that would be a possibility," Superboy says.  "Just sorta wing it, I guess," he adds with a shrug.  "Guys like the Fearsome Five come and go - and always have something unusual.  The only thing I've learned about super criminals is that there's always somebody out there with a power you're not ready for the first time around.
> 
> "At that point, you just look for a way to make sure there's gonna be a next time."




She softly shakes her head, thinking that no one who doesn't happen to be a relative of Superman can afford the luxury of acting like that but she just doesn't have the vocubulary or the patience to get into that.



			
				Superboy said:
			
		

> Looking over the rooms, Superboy points at the range.  "Why don't we go down there?  You can take some target shots at me.  C'mon - this is probably the only chance you'll get to say you made a dummy out of the Kid of Steel," he says with a smile.  "You're welcome to come along too, Hank - it's not a good evening unless lots of people are throwing things at me."




"Good."
She suddenly smiles as she realizes that this is probably her first chance to pracice her moves without holding back. In fact she will most likely have to get her attacks far more damaging to even have a chance for Superboy to notice them. Metas certainly have their good sides... .



			
				Dove said:
			
		

> Darkness was setting in for the evening, and it took his eyes a few minutes to adjust to the outdoor illumination. Closing the distance to the Workshop, Don thought he saw another group of Titans standing around the entrance...




A Razorwing snaps open in Cassandra's hand before she recognizes the figure but it appears and vanishes so fast that it is hard to notice it at all.
"Dove."


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 21, 2004)

"Cool; don't get too happy though - this dummy doesn't intend to just stand there.  I've been meaning to see how well I can block stuff thrown by someone with skill," Superboy says with a smile.  "It'll come in handy, later - especially with whack-jobs like Gizmo shooting off God-only-knows at us."

Looking over at Dove, Superboy waves.  "C'mon down - Cassandra is going to throw things at me, and I'm hoping Hank will too.  We can always use one more!  Throw, shoot, punch, blast - I'm up for it all."


----------



## kid A (Dec 21, 2004)

*Dove*

Don closed the rest of the distance to the others and agreed to join them.  Awake, but still not entirely with it, he managed a simple, "Okay," and waited for the others to enter the workshop.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Hawk*

"Hmm.  Sure, sounds cool.  Someone is gonna have to throw something at me or hit, though.  I can only turn into Hawk when there's trouble.  Unless I stay human and Cassandra shows me some of her moves."  Hank smiled a big, dumb smile at Cassandra.  Next thing he knew, everyone was saying hi to Don.  He turned to see Don walking towards them.  At first he was pretty mad about the timing.  Then something unusual happened.  He had a thought.

"You know, if you want a real practice session, Don is your man.  He may not like to get his hands dirty but he knows tactics like nobody else."  As Don approached, Hank smiled, putting his arm around his brother's shoulder.


----------



## kid A (Dec 21, 2004)

*Dove*

"Sure.  Whatever."  Don felt very uncharacteristically indifferent about the whole thing.  Actually, it annoyed him a bit... the cool attitude... the arm around his shoulder... Hank was trying to use him to score points with the quiet one.  Cassandra.  _Whatever.  It's not like he'll get anywhere without his foot ending up in his mouth._  Still, a workout was a workout, and right now, he needed to vent some frustration.  "What are we waiting for?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Superboy (Ok, 4HP)*

"Oh, you'll be in trouble alright," Superboy says, pumping a fist jokingly at Hank.  "Let's just keep it to you guys attacking me, though - there's no point in someone getting anymore hurt after such a long day."


----------



## Radiant (Dec 21, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

ooc: asuming that we managed to move into that room by now.



			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Oh, you'll be in trouble alright," Superboy says, pumping a fist jokingly at Hank.  "Let's just keep it to you guys attacking me, though - there's no point in someone getting anymore hurt after such a long day."




"No."
Her arm snaps out and she spins, using all the momentum she can get to throw a razorwing right behind her. She continues the spin until she faces Hank, looking right into his "big, dumb smile". Her expression is calm and her eyes pretty cold as usuall. The boomerang like blade flies in a wide arc behind her before coming back right in her direction. 
She doesn't even look at it.
Without having lost any of its speed the razorwing flies towards her and passes her head within merely an inch, actualy cutting of a streak of her hair. Her only reaction is a slight smile as it goes straight on right towards Hank's face, both blades of it's blades gleaming.
"Show me."

ooc: spending a hp to actualy make that impossible stunt if I have to but I guess with a roll of 19+13=32, it could work without...


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Superboy (OK, 4HP)*

Superboy flexes instinctively.

_OOC:
Powers: Deflection +8 (others) on Hank, Protection +8 (others on Hank).  Don't think I can deflect the razorwing (can only get to 28), but might render it useless."_


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 22, 2004)

*Raven*



> When she arrives back at Residency, she sees Cat's Eye and Wondergirl heading upstairs and the Robin, Cyborg, Starfire and Argent watching TV. Argent waves her over with a "Hey Raven come on over, the popcorn is still warm" . Cyborg raises his Coke toward her smiling.




”It sounds wonderful.  I’m going to get something to eat, but I’ll join you shortly,” she says in response to Cyborg’s invitation.  Then, she continues on to the kitchen.



> As they keep going Garfield notices Raven coming in out of the chill. "Hey, dark and mysterious, how you feeling? A little green around the gills?" Beast Boy quickly changes into a shark falling flat on his belly and then back to his human shape. "You wanna come join our band of merry men? You don't even have to wear tights."




Raven pauses upon seeing Garfield and Terra, and smiles faintly at the Beast Boy’s antics.  ”I am well, thank you.  What are you up to?”  Beast Boy’s happy demeanor makes Terra’s behavior a little less unbearable, but she does give the other girl a long, dark look.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 22, 2004)

*Hawk*

"......!"  

Hank lost all control of his facial features and speech as his eyes focused on the razor wing about to crease his head.   His heart pumped once and without a single thought crossing his brain he spoke, "HAWK!"

Instantly, his body became that of Hawk.  "What are you doing!  You could have at least..."  A smile spread across Hawk's face as the reality of what happened and why hit him about as hard as the razor wing!

"Hey!  Who get's to throw something at Don!"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 22, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:53pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

Batgirl and Superboy discuss where to go… it seems most of the training rooms are on Sub-level 5 (Sub-level 1 is the huge Olympic sized swimming pool, Sub-levels 2-3 are weight and exercise rooms. Sub-level is the power and storage facility). Hawk, Aqualad, and Dove join them and set up in one of the larger rooms there. 

Superboy and Hawk are standing next to each other, when Batgirl launches her attack…

*Initiative* (assuming no one is flat-footed)…
22 -Batgirl 
21 -Dove 
19 -Superboy 
18 -Hawk
15 - Aqualad

Batgirl, moving faster then most people would expect, she draws a razor-wing, extends it and launches is across the room almost at once. Flashing by her it turns at the last minute to look like it will strike Hawk!
Assuming Superboy has prepared a half-action to his Deflection, rolling 9+8 =17 nope. NOTE I was thinking with your XP *Mordane76* on '_Automatic_' and _Rapid_' for your Deflection (1 point each). Then it would be unconscious control as it were. Your roll would only +3 but hey it would be kind of cool. BUT the attack is a physical attack so your second part will help Hawk 

The light reflexes off the sharp, lethal blade as it fly straight at Hawk, but the blunt side slams into him…hard
Damage save for Hawk vs. DC23S (-5 for Superboy's protection that protects others) is 16 total, missing by two, Hawk takes a Stun hit


Actions??? Only Batgirl has gone this round (although she has a half-action left)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 22, 2004)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 30th, 6:53pm, the Residency*



			
				Starfire said:
			
		

> Koriand'r just stared for a moment or two . . . her brain was locked on the phrase he said . . . she felt herself get warm . . . "I . . . do not know what to say . . . ," she muttered. "it was no less amazing than you . . . so . . . talking fishes?"




Cyborg says "*Move over Bird-Boy, and make room for when Raven comes back*" he says to Robin, pushing the boy wonder over a couple of feet so that he is right up next to Starfire. Robin gives her a weak smile and a "*Sorry I'm so close... I could move to a different chair if you would prefer?*"


----------



## Radiant (Dec 22, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl), Hits: 2L, HP 4/0*

Team TITAN Campus, 6:53pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop 

She could see it. Even though she didn't look at it while it flew behind her Cassandra could picture it's path. The moment it passed right over her ear she knew she had timed it right. 
She saw Hawk transform for the first time. Even better, she wasn't sure if he was able to trasnform of his life wasn't threatened, she had hoped they would kick in if he thought so.
Her smile goes a bit wider. The Batman had just taught her how to use these things, and the throw had been absolutly perfect, down to the hit with the flat side of the blade. Even Cain would have praised her for that.
The transformation itself was the best part, she had no idea how something like that worked but she could practiacly see how much more dangerous Hawk had become in just this instant.

Her eyes glowing with excitement Cassandra crouches low in a combat stance, ready to leap any instant. Her wounded up is turned away from Hawk while the other one snaps up and give Hawk a "Neo-style" invitation to attack.
"You wanted to see moves."


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 22, 2004)

*Arsenal*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Terra rolls her eyes "*No way man... sure you stops part of the roof from falling and stuff... but Beast Boy was a RHINO and Superboy like fought the Mamma-boy, extint wolly caveman.*"
> 
> Risk scowls "*Dirk girl*" he mutters as she heads out with Beast Boy. Risk slaps Arsenal on the shoulder as they are leaving "*Mano, we need to bust out of here tonight. I've got to much energy to go lay around in bed... besides*" he looks around to make sure no one else is near by or listening "*…I meet a couple of hotties at the music store earlier today who said they wanted to hook up later tonight.*" Then he seems to think about it some more and frowns "*Of course they will probably be grounded or something themselves with all the craziness in town. Damn terrorist jerks, the whole town will probably be under some kind of curfew. If I see that Gizmo again I'll snap his neck… hurting Toni like that, little freak*"




*"Don't worry he got his..."* he then whispers _*"'Bout tonight..I am so there."* _


----------



## Gideon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Beast Boy, 1 lethal?, 2/5 HP*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Raven pauses upon seeing Garfield and Terra, and smiles faintly at the Beast Boy?s antics.  ?I am well, thank you.  What are you up to??  Beast Boy?s happy demeanor makes Terra?s behavior a little less unbearable, but she does give the other girl a long, dark look.




"Welllll I could tell you but then I'd have to kill ya."  Garfield makes a 'gun' with his forefinger stuck out and drops his thumb down.  Coming up all smiles and he looks over at Tara and winks "We are about righting the wrongs, giving back to the poor, and generally being naughty.  This house needs some good cheer and all the rum is locked up so we brought our own brand of craziness."


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 22, 2004)

*Superboy (OK, 4HP)*

Superboy shrugs, chuckling a little as the scene unfolds.


_OOC: Refocus._


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 22, 2004)

*Arsenal Team TITAN Campus, 6:55pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*

Roy went to the "ladies" side of the dorm. He went 2 or 3 doors into the hallway and knocked on what he thought was Argent's room. *"Arg..umm Toni? Anyone home??"*


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 22, 2004)

*Arsenal; on the move*



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Roy went to the "ladies" side of the dorm. He went 2 or 3 doors into the hallway and knocked on what he thought was Argent's room. *"Arge..umm Toni? Anyone home??"*




Not getting any answer he snuck back out of the Girl's area [OOC Take 10 Hide/Move Silent for an 18] and eventually made his way by the TV room again. This time looking in he saw Argent (who must have been in the bathroom last time he looked) and a bunch of others. Trying to be non-chalant he walked in. *"Hey gang! What's on?"*


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 22, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:55pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*

Arsenal gets off the girl's floor without getting catch, he thinks.
Coming back downstairs, Risk and himself see the group watching TV. Some cartoon about sharks it looks like.
Argent turns to the pair and smiling replies "*Hey back. Just watching a comedy to laugh at something today*". She then seems to stare at Risk fairly hard and asks "*Just what are you two up to?*" a sly smile on her face.
Risk is suddenly very interested in his shoes
Cyborg nods and says "*Laughing when all you want to do is punch something… real hard*"
Robin and Starfire are sitting rather close together, and seem to be trying not to touch each other, and yet are brushing up against each other a lot.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 22, 2004)

*Arsenal; Team TITAN Campus, 6:56pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*

OOC: Spoiler Warning if you never saw "Shark Tale"




Roy gives Risk a knowing look and then searches the room for someplace comfortable to plop down. He sits there for a second, looks at Robin and Starfire, looks at the tv, then looks back at the couple. *"Sheesh you two...Get a room!"* He crosses his leg and then regards the TV again. *"Oh yeah I saw this one...I thought where the fish admits he's not a shark slayer on live tv was a bit much. But it was cool every one got together to open a car wash at the end."* he says, non-chalantly ruining the ending.

OOC: A trick my older brother used to use when he wanted to change the channel on me...Ruin the ending! Grrr!


----------



## kid A (Dec 22, 2004)

*Dove*



> _The light reflexes off the sharp, lethal blade as it fly straight at Hawk, but the blunt side slams into him…hard._




As the blade flew from Cassandra's hand, Don knew what was happening.  Even as it arced around toward Hank, he knew that she was attempting to transform him into Hawk.  And it would work, too...  on Hank.

The thing was, and Don loved his brother, but Hank wasn't exactly the brightest bulb.  Oh, he wasn't stupid, and he definitely had street smarts.  But, even as himself, Don could guess that he wasn't in any real danger.  Not that the blade couldn't hurt him - it could - but it wasn't intended as a lethal hit.  Cassandra knew it wouldn't connect.  They were going to have to do something a little more dangerous to get Don to change.

Unfortunately, that meant he may have to get hit before he could change.  Readying himself in a fighting stance, and knowing that he will most likely get his @$$ handed to him before his transformation, Don prepared to fight.

"Alright, let's go."


----------



## Keia (Dec 22, 2004)

*Starfire, 1 lethal hit, Hps 1/5*



			
				Robin said:
			
		

> "*Sorry I'm so close... I could move to a different chair if you would prefer?*"




"Um . . . no, this is fine," Koriand'r muttered.  She didn't understand the feelings that she was having . . . a sense of uncomfortableness, stomach seizing up, heart pumping in her ears.  This continued for several minutes, until . . . 



			
				Arsenal said:
			
		

> He sits there for a second, looks at Robin and Starfire, looks at the tv, then looks back at the couple. "Sheesh you two...Get a room!"




*"But, we already have rooms," * Koriand'r replied, *"Is there a need for more rooms for us?"*

Shaking herself as though she had a shiver, Koriand'r adjusted her white robe slightly, hitching it up to giver herself more room in the arms.  She then reached her arm from between herself and Robin to around Robin's back and shoulders.  After giving a quick sqeeze to Robin and rubbing her hand softly against Cyborg's flesh shoulder, she smiled politely and returned to watching the movie . . . much more comfortable, now.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 22, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty hadn't really needed too much sleep, afterall the sleeping she had done this weekend, in the hospital and on the plane, a simple catnap was sufficient, and cats were nocturnal by nature.  Kitty awoke slowly, leaving her eyes closed, sight really wasn't the most important sense, and her sense of touch told her that she was lying against someone warm, someone that was covered in her own scent.  Kitty sighed happily, and snuggled closer to Cassie's warmth, before blinking at the thought, she had never woken up like this, before, never had anyone to snuggle.  It took a moment for what had happened between her and Cassie to come back, and when it did, her face went pink and she sat up slowly.

Kitty was able to make everything out perfectly, even in the minimal light.  "Hi Cassie," she says softly, still blushing, but she doesn't move to disentangle her legs from Cassie's. "Was someone knocking at the door?" she asks curiously.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 22, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie lies there awake snuggling against Kitty as their door is knocked on and Roy’s voice is heard. She thinks.oO("_Tomorrow, he is so pounded._") She can’t see nearly as well as Kitty can in such a near dark environment, but she can sense Kitty sitting up and when Kitty asks her question, she replies, "Just someone looking to get pounded."

She continues to lie there looking up at Kitty as best as she can in the near dark and suggests, "How about you come back down here...girlfriend...and get some more sleep?" She holds out her arms invitingly to Kitty and smiles.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 22, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty really wasn't tired, but she took Cassie's invitation, lying back against the other girl, fitting herself to Cassie like they were two puzzle pieces.  She luxuriated in the warmth, feeling it suffse her like a warm blanket.  "You know, thats twice today that I woke up with one of you amazons."  she says warmly.  "The first time was on the plane with Diana...I think I like it better with you." she jokes softly pressing her cheek against Cassie's shoulder.

"I don't think I'm really tired enough to sleep again yet...but lying here and cuddling is nice too."  she offered, blushing in the darkness about the girlfriend comment.  "Except for today, I spent the whole weekend sleeping, too much sleep."


----------



## Elfy (Dec 22, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie snuggle-bunnies with Kitty, enjoying her close warmth, and replies, "I’m glad. I like having you so near me. I don’t need much sleep, so we can lay here together all snuggly and talk for a while if you like." She snuggles even tighter with Kitty as she asks her, "Is there anything you want to talk about?"


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 22, 2004)

"I was wondering...you've been a super-hero for a while, and....is it always as bad as today...I mean, do people always want to kill you, kill us?"  Kitty asked, hesitantly including herself in with the good guys since she felt safe with Cassie, safe and warm.


"Do you think that the Justice League will help me find out who did this to me?  Why they did it I mean?  I'm starting to be glad they did, but I want to know why, and everything that happened, but I'm kinda scared to find out too."  Kitty said abruptly, changing the subect, to one that was a bit more personal.  "I guess well get physical's and everything here to tell us exactly whats going on with all of our bodies...but what about how we feel?  Today, it was all really a blur, I didn't think...not really.  It was all a blur, and acting without thinking, it was just instinct.  Those men tried to hurt me, so I hurt them, Raven was one of us and they were trying to hurt her."


----------



## Elfy (Dec 22, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie kisses Kitty’s cheek caringly as she continues to hold her close and answers, "Not normally...no. Those guys were whacked out or something." As she continues to talk, one hand slowly caresses Kitty’s exposed back in a gentle, affectionate motion.

She continues, trying to be as reassuring as she can, "I’m sure we’ll be able to sort things out...over time. I don’t know what you’ve been through, Kitty, but I’m happy you ended up in my arms." After a brief pause, she adds, "Want to tell me what you remember about it?"

As Kitty mentions physicals, she replies, "I guess...something like that." As the subject changes to feelings, she replies while recalling Kitty taking one of the paramilitary man’s heads clean off, "You...you did what you had to do...to survive. We all did. Many more people might have died if we hadn’t helped them, and Raven would have been abducted by crazies. It was crazy-scary, but you’re alive, and in my arms...so I’m happy." As if to emphasize her words, she squeezes Kitty closer against her.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 22, 2004)

*Raven*



> "Welllll I could tell you but then I'd have to kill ya." Garfield makes a 'gun' with his forefinger stuck out and drops his thumb down. Coming up all smiles and he looks over at Tara and winks "We are about righting the wrongs, giving back to the poor, and generally being naughty. This house needs some good cheer and all the rum is locked up so we brought our own brand of craziness."




"I suppose a little chaos will help to break up the melancholy," Raven replied with a small smile.  She could not help it, Beast Boy's good cheer was contagious.  However, she knew that Tara had no interest in her accompanying them.  "May I join you later?"


----------



## Gideon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Beast Boy, 1 lethal?, 2/5 HP*

"Ooooookay, If you can find us."  A wicked smile pops up on his lips.  "Food now , gorges?" Garfield gives a little laugh at his joke and heads off towards the cafeteria with a fairly light step in his foot.  His face is a mask of intrique and thought.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 22, 2004)

Ignore - messed up again ^_^;;


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 22, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:56pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*



			
				Starfire said:
			
		

> "Um . . . no, this is fine," Koriand'r muttered. She didn't understand the feelings that she was having . . . a sense of uncomfortableness, stomach seizing up, heart pumping in her ears. This continued for several minutes, until . . .




Robin nods his head but otherwise remains perfectly still




			
				Arsenal said:
			
		

> *"Sheesh you two...Get a room!"* He crosses his leg and then regards the TV again.




Robin glares at Arsenal and seems about ready to reply when...



			
				Starfire said:
			
		

> "*But, we already have rooms,*" Koriand'r replied, "*Is there a need for more rooms for us?*"
> 
> Shaking herself as though she had a shiver, Koriand'r adjusted her white robe slightly, hitching it up to giver herself more room in the arms. She then reached her arm from between herself and Robin to around Robin's back and shoulders. After giving a quick sqeeze to Robin and rubbing her hand softly against Cyborg's flesh shoulder, she smiled politely and returned to watching the movie . . . much more comfortable, now.




Again, Robin seems very stiff at first, but within a few moments he seems to relax... soon he to is comfortable 





			
				Arsenal said:
			
		

> *"Oh yeah I saw this one...<CUT SPOILERS >... at the end."* he says, non-chalantly ruining the ending.





Argent sits up glare at him saying "*Hey!*" Cyborg just smiles and says "*You like pulling the wings off bugs also?*" and Risk snickers, causing Argent to throw a pillow at him. Robin does not seem to hear Argent at all...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 23, 2004)

"I will try," Raven replied with a nod of her head.  Then, she continued up to the television room to join the others.  "What movie are we watching?"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 23, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:57pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> "I will try," Raven replied with a nod of her head.  Then, she continued up to the television room to join the others.  "What movie are we watching?"




Argent, still glaring at Arsenal and Risk says "*A Sharks Tale IF mister grumby here will let us see the rest  without giving any more details*"

Cyborg smiles and says "*Take a sit, it is a very light movie with a plot a 12-year old would have figured out in about five minutes but it still have some funny moments in it*"

Argent throws her hands up and says "*Boys!?!?!*"

Robin and Starfire are sitting fairly close together, and there is space on the couch next to Cyborg or some big pillows on the floor and some lazy-boys to the side


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 23, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:57pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*



			
				Beast Boy said:
			
		

> "Ooooookay, If you can find us."  A wicked smile pops up on his lips.  "Food now , gorges?" Garfield gives a little laugh at his joke and heads off towards the cafeteria with a fairly light step in his foot.  His face is a mask of intrique and thought.




"*I feel like ice cream, and one cookie... what's your pleasure Salad Head?*" Terra replies happily


----------



## Gideon (Dec 23, 2004)

*Beast Boy, 2/5 HP*

"One cookie?  You had enough exercise today to keep your cute figure in shape...I recommend at least 10 cookies." He winks and smiles at Tara.  "So what's the deal with you and countess Dracula?  She try to drink your blood earlier?  I would only steal your breath."   He gives that 'I am so smrt' look at his own joke.  

Heading into the kitchen he whips up two gigantic sundays and a total of 10 fresh chocolate chip cookies.  Coming back out to the table he smiles over at Tara "And what are you going to eat?"  With another, over played, wink he slides the bowl over to her with a twist of his arm reminiscent of a Bull Dodger.

OOC: did we 'recover' from our damage when we went and saw the nurse?


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 23, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:57pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*



			
				Beast Boy said:
			
		

> "One cookie?  You had enough exercise today to keep your cute figure in shape...I recommend at least 10 cookies." He winks and smiles at Tara.




Terra rolls her eyes, pats herslef on her butt and smiling says "*Twist my arm*"




			
				Beast Boy said:
			
		

> "So what's the deal with you and countess Dracula?  She try to drink your blood earlier?  I would only steal your breath."   He gives that 'I am so smrt' look at his own joke.




She shugs her shoulders and says "*I just don't like her 'Oh look at me, I'm so dark, oh mystery, oh look at me' that's all. Plus I got to room with her*"




			
				Beast Boy said:
			
		

> Heading into the kitchen he whips up two gigantic sundays and a total of 10 fresh chocolate chip cookies.  Coming back out to the table he smiles over at Tara "And what are you going to eat?"  With another, over played, wink he slides the bowl over to her with a twist of his arm reminiscent of a Bull Dodger.




"*Rocky Road! So tell me tell me Green, what we doing next?*" 





OOC: did we 'recover' from our damage when we went and saw the nurse?

(occ D'oh I forgot to say you all got back 1 Lethal from the doctors visit. By tomorrow should have another one also /occ)


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 23, 2004)

*Arsenal*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Argent, still glaring at Arsenal and Risk says "A Sharks Tale IF mister grumby here will let us see the rest without giving any more details"
> 
> Cyborg smiles and says "Take a sit, it is a very light movie with a plot a 12-year old would have figured out in about five minutes but it still have some funny moments in it"
> 
> ...




Roy glanced around to see if he could liberate the remote control.
*"Is there something a little less G Rated...I mean Parental Guidance is only suggested...Or maybe something <mock gasp> R-Rated?"*

OOC: Spot take 10 for 15, then if found, Sleight of Hand take 10 for 21


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Hawk (1 Stun, HP4/5)*

Team TITAN Campus, 6:53pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop 


			
				Batgirl said:
			
		

> Her eyes glowing with excitement Cassandra crouches low in a combat stance, ready to leap any instant. Her wounded up is turned away from Hawk while the other one snaps up and give Hawk a "Neo-style" invitation to attack.
> "You wanted to see moves."



Hawk scanned the room quickly as Cassandra posed for him.  _Superboy, Aqualad, Don and Batgirl.  Batgirl was the immediate threat, especially since she had hit him in the head!  But Don....._

"Superboy!  Aqualad!  Take down Don, I'll handle _Trinity_."  Hawk rushed at Batgirl.  As he neared her, instead of his typical charge, he reached out to grab her.











*OOC:*


Melee +12, Attack Focus +1, Improved Grapple(One hand), Improved Crit 19-20.  







*OOC:*


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 23, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty hugs Casie tightly, "I'm glad it happened, I just want to know why."  she explains as she nuzzles at Cassie's kneck, her velvety ears tickling the girl's cheek.  "I was on a school Field-trip with everyone in my class.  We were at the movies, and then we went to the mall.  I was hanging out with my friends... thats when it all starts to get fuzzy.  I don't know what happened... I woke up, kinda..in some alley.  Diana told me I had gone to a police station, I don't know.  I woke up in the hospital.  Thats when I found out I look like this, like a cat."   she says with a sigh

"My mom, she didn't even wait for me to wake up.  She signed me over to the D.O.E. and left.  Then Diana came and got me to bring me here, and now here I am."


----------



## Elfy (Dec 23, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie says, "I’m sorry your mom was like that. It must have been...really hard for you...considering everything that happened. It’s not much to go on; maybe Diana uncovered something else."

She brings one hand down and starts stroking Kitty’s furry cat-tail in a slow, gentle motion. She says with a little coyness detectable in her voice, "Personally, I think you’re really cute. I like your cute, furry ears and tail. I read somewhere that cats use their tails to enhance their sense of balance and that it shows their emotions. Is that how your tail works, or is it like a monkey’s tail that you can use to grab and manipulate things?"


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 23, 2004)

Kitty shrugged uncomfortably, she didn't really want to talk about her mom. "I'm sure Diana will be able to figure it out, she might even get Batman to help if he is as good at mysterys as he is suppoused to be.  Do you think he might help, cause it really isn't that much information?"  Kitty asks hopefully.

"Ooh, stop that," kitty says giggling like mad as Cassie rubs her tail, it was very, very sensitive, and right now it was very ticklish.  "I don't think its like a money's tail, I don't think it can grab stuff, it just seems like a cat one.  Balance and stuff, I know it wags when I'm happy.  I don't know all of what I can do yet, so I don't think I can answer, not really.  I guess we will learn all of it when we get physicals and when we start class."


----------



## Elfy (Dec 23, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie replies, "Diana’s pretty resourceful. Batman seems pretty into mysteries, so I wouldn’t be surprised if he did."

She giggles at Kitty’s reaction to her tail being stroked, but stops since she doesn’t want to tease her too much. She moves her hand so that it rests gently on Kitty’s boxer-covered bottom instead as she says, "I really like the soft, warm, furry feel of your tail. I like watching it wag too. You’re so cute when you do that." Her other arm is wrapped around Kitty so that it gently rests on her back, underneath her tank-top.

After a moment, she asks, "What sorts of things do you like to do?"


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 23, 2004)

Kitty wiggles her bottom against Cassie's hand as she slides herself in tighter against Cassie's other hand, coordination at its best, she even manages a gentle rubbing of her tail against Cassie's leg.  "Thank you for that, everyone else seems to think my tail and ears look bad, and I can't really blame them..." she said sadly, but the 'but I want to', was fairly well implied without needing to be said.

"I don't really like talking about myself,"  Kitty said shyly, tensing up a little, but quickly relaxing, Cassie wouldn't hold whatever she said against her, probably.  "I like what everyone likes I guess.  Bush, Linkin Park, the Goo Goo Dolls, the Beatles.  I like going to concerts, hanging out at the mall with my friends, shopping, all kinds of stuff."  she says, spreading her arms helplessly as if to say, everything.

"Those are the biggies, I don't really have any hobbies or anything. I do like clubing and dancing, I'm sure we could find some club around here that would let us in."  she offered.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 23, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie squeezes Kitty's bottom in response to her wiggling it against her hand and gently rubs her other hand against Kitty's back under her tank-top as they continue to converse and snuggle up together. She says, "So... shopping, music, dancing," she pauses briefly, then adds, "Snuggling and kissing. Got it." She smiles, although it’s not something that Kitty can easily see from her snuggly position, but she can hear her giggle slightly.

She continues, "I’m sure there are a few teen clubs around. Once we’re allowed to leave freely next week, we can go have some fun exploring, okay? When we get a chance, let’s get some stuff for when we’re here too...like board games or card games or something."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 24, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:53pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

(ooc sorry I am so slow busy last couple of days /occ)

*Initiative*…continued
22 -Batgirl 
21 -Dove 
19 -Superboy 
18 -Hawk
15 – Aqualad

Don changes into Dove readies an action (attack whoever attacks me first)…

Superboy refocuses this round

Hank turns into Hawk and rushes Batgirl, to grab her…
Attack roll 13+13 =26  ?!
…his arms sweep in a wide arc that should easily shoop up the young girl; yet slippery as an eel she ducks his attempt as if he were standing still!

Aqualad raises an eyebrow and looking at Don, bows his head and launches himself at the other brother!
Dove gets to attack first, Attack roll 13+4=17 a miss! Aqualad's Attack roll 15+10 =25 a hit. Damage save for Dove vs. DC24S is 16+3=19, failing by 5. Dove takes a Stun hit
Dove's blow misses the young warrior and catches a return blow on his right shoulder and he is able to roll somewhat with the blow and does not take the full-force.



Actions for next round?

*Initiative*
26 –Superboy 
22 -Batgirl 
18 -Hawk
15.5 -Dove
15 – Aqualad


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 24, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:57pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*



			
				Arsenal said:
			
		

> Roy glanced around to see if he could liberate the remote control.
> *"Is there something a little less G Rated...I mean Parental Guidance is only suggested...Or maybe something <mock gasp> R-Rated?"*




(occ Arsenal see's it and seems to have grabbed it without anyone noticing /occ)

Argent's eyes narrows as she looks at Arsenal "*We do NOT need to watch anything serious right now you hear me? I am enjoying this thank you very much*"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 24, 2004)

Raven found a seat near Cyborg, and focused her attention upon the movie.  "This seems interesting, I suppose," Raven added, though she was more interested in spending her time near people with lighter spirits.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 24, 2004)

*Garfield Logan, 2/5HP*

"Lets just go chill out, gorgeous.  Check out a movie or play some games or somethin."  After finishing up his food, Beast Boy puts the dishes up on the serving counter and heads out to the main area and back through to the game room.

After a while of some shooter.  "I'm off to bed, your welcome to join me if you want. wink wink nudge nudge."   Smiles and starts to move towards Tara for a hug then tries to play it off as a big arm stretching yawn.  "Night." 

Garfield heads to bed and um...sleeps, yeah thats it...sleeps.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Superboy (OK, 5HP)*

Superboy closes blindingly quick on Dove, and lays down a one-two combo on the young man.

_OOC:
HP for Heroic Surge (move action).
Close distance to Dove with said move action.
Rapid Strike & Power Attack +2/-2 per strike._


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 24, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:53pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

(occ ops sorry I forgot flanking! D'oh. ALSO I might have to Edit again. Dove/Hawk please see my question in the OCC. Sorry /occ)

Superboy flies forward and rapid strikes poor Dove...
Rapid Strike, Power Attack total of -4 to hit, Attack roll for 1st attack is 13+5+2=20, 12+5 +2=19, both hitting. Doves damage save vs. DC35 (ok need a couple of 20's) is 7+2=9, missing by 26 and 14+2=16, missing by 19. *OK* remember when I said after the battle Massive Damage, with Overflow from Stun would count for Players also??? So that means the first blow (26-15=11) takes a lethal hit and is Disabled. The second one he takes a Lethal hit
...striking the young hero both times and throwning him back against the back wall blood straying and bones cruching. He slumps down to the floor slowly.

Everyone here the breaking of his bones, and Dove does not look good... 

(occ NOTE this is a bit harsher then I would normally go BUT it does show just how much Superboy's strength can hurt someone without protection etc. Also no chance of him dying really as Disabled does not get worst if he does nothing else... /occ)


----------



## Radiant (Dec 24, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl), Hits: 1L, HP 4/0*

Sliding sideways Cassandra places twwo half-hearted open-palm strikes at Hawk' stomach in rapid succesion.

ooc: Rapid strike, no strike power, 15+14-2=27, 12+14-2=24. Damage: +5S.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 24, 2004)

*Arsenal*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> (occ Arsenal see's it and seems to have grabbed it without anyone noticing /occ)
> 
> Argent's eyes narrows as she looks at Arsenal "*We do NOT need to watch anything serious right now you hear me? I am enjoying this thank you very much*"




Roy holds up his hands and takes on an innocent look on his face. *"What?"*


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Hawk (1 Stun, HP 4/5)*

Hawk rushed past Batgirl as she avoided his attack and then turned and placed two hits into his stomach.  

"ughh."  They didn't really hurt but the surprise made an impact.



> Superboy flies forward and rapid strikes poor Dove...
> ...striking the young hero both times and throwing him back against the back wall blood spraying and bones crunching. He slumps down to the floor slowly.
> Everyone hears the breaking of his bones, and Dove does not look good...




Hawk spun at the sound of Superboy's attack.  He saw Superboy over Dove.  Dove was laying slumped against the wall, with blood spattered across his light colored costume.

"GET AWAY FROM HIM!"  Hawk charged Superboy, shoving him out of the way so he could get close to Dove.

"Dove!  Don!  Are you all right?  Talk to me, bro!  Are you okay?  What's wrong?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 24, 2004)

"Dude - I'm sorry," Superboy says.  "You said for Aqualad and me to take Dove... and you said he had good strategy... I didn't even hit him that hard.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 25, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

Now she's confused. First Hank wants those guys to attack his brother and now he is shoked that he got hurt.
She leaps backward to get out of range of anyone who might not have gotten that this is over and heads for the nearest terminal (asuming the training rooms has those).
The signs mean nothing to her but she remembers which one Nightwing pushed then he showed them how to speak with their local computer.
"FRAME, we need a medic."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 25, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:53pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

Hawk shakes his brother, who wakes up spitting up blood "*Whoa what the heck hit me…*" he says weakly. "*..ow quit shaking me..*"



			
				Batgirl said:
			
		

> "FRAME, we need a medic."




A female computerized voice from an overhead speaks up "*Online, code Batgirl. Medical personal have been alerted and are reroute. Please state the medical emergency. Life signs for code Dove are erratic.*" 

Within 60 seconds two EMT who must be oncall here in the Workshop and they rush up and start yelling *Back away people, make some please*"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 25, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:57pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> Raven found a seat near Cyborg, and focused her attention upon the movie.  "This seems interesting, I suppose,"




Cyborg just smiles and nods. He gently nudges her and nods his head slightly towards Robin and Starfire, and then gives a wink from his one eye.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 25, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:57pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*



			
				Arsenal said:
			
		

> Roy holds up his hands and takes on an innocent look on his face. *"What?"*




Argent stares at Arsenal for a few more seconds, but he can tell she is not really mad. Pointing a finger at him and then back and Risk she does not say anything. Smiling with some satisfaction, she nods her head and sits back to enjoy the show.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 25, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 7:04pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*

Terra banters with Beast Boy for a bit, seeming at ease and her smart sharp joking self.



			
				Beast Boy said:
			
		

> "I'm off to bed, your welcome to join me if you want. wink wink nudge nudge."   Smiles and starts to move towards Tara for a hug then tries to play it off as a big arm stretching yawn.  "Night."




Terra laughs and says "*In your dreams boy-o, UNLESS you can change into Usher... if you can do that then rock-girl will be all over animal-boy*" She then looking around at the others sitting around and says "*Ack...*" and she runs after Beast Boy. When she catches up "*Why oh why did ye ditch me for the loser squad? Anyway I am a bit tired myself... see ye in the morning Wilderbeast Boy*"


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 25, 2004)

*Arsenal*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Argent stares at Arsenal for a few more seconds, but he can tell she is not really mad. Pointing a finger at him and then back and Risk she does not say anything. Smiling with some satisfaction, she nods her head and sits back to enjoy the show.




Roy acts sufficiently intimidated until no one is looking and then discreetly changes the channel and quickly gives the remote a no look toss to were Risk is sitting. *"Risk! What the hell?"* he yells.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 25, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hawk shakes his brother, who wakes up spitting up blood "*Whoa what the heck hit me…*" he says weakly. "*..ow quit shaking me..*"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cassandra keeps well away from the newcomers to not stand in their way. With her hands in her pocket she stares at the ground, feeling realy bad about the whole scene.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 7:04pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Residency*



			
				Arsenal said:
			
		

> Roy acts sufficiently intimidated until no one is looking and then discreetly changes the channel and quickly gives the remote a no look toss to were Risk is sitting. *"Risk! What the hell?"* he yells.




Arsenal Bluff check 13+10=23. Sense Motive for Argent 13+1 =14, fail; for Cyborg 11+1=12, fails; Raven 9 +15=24, makes it see knows Arsenal did it; Risk (gets plus +5, but it mostly to figure out who really changed it) rolls a 19+2+5=26, he also knows
...Risk is a bit stunned at first starting to say "*Hey... no... it was R...*"
When Argent jumps up and starts hitting him with a pillow saying "*OH you are such a little boy sometimes! Give me that remote Cody!!! Give it up or I'm telling everyone about what you did at my father's house when you are 8... remember... it had something to do with a pink dress of mine... Hmm...*"
Risk is defending himself as best he can, laughing until she mentions the 'past' and he yelps "*It was Roy! It was Roy!!*"


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 26, 2004)

*Arsenal*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Arsenal Bluff check 13+10=23. Sense Motive for Argent 13+1 =14, fail; for Cyborg 11+1=12, fails; Raven 9 +15=24, makes it see knows Arsenal did it; Risk (gets plus +5, but it mostly to figure out who really changed it) rolls a 19+2+5=26, he also knows
> ...Risk is a bit stunned at first starting to say "*Hey... no... it was R...*"
> When Argent jumps up and starts hitting him with a pillow saying "*OH you are such a little boy sometimes! Give me that remote Cody!!! Give it up or I'm telling everyone about what you did at my father's house when you are 8... remember... it had something to do with a pink dress of mine... Hmm...*"
> Risk is defending himself as best he can, laughing until she mentions the 'past' and he yelps "*It was Roy! It was Roy!!*"




*"Pink?....Dress!?....PINK!" * Roy falls out of his chair. *"Bwahahahahaha!!!"*


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:55pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

The two ETM put Dove on the gurney and checking his vitals the rush him out heading towards the *Infirmary*. As the others students are standing around, and Hawk is going along with Dove, Nightwing and Red Tornado appear at the door. 

Nightwing asks "*OK what's going now. You two give Dove to the Infirmary, Hank I will speak with you later. FRAME has informed me a bit of what is happening… Conner just about killed Don here. What the heck is going on here? Now I know you are all worked up about the toady but…"

"Conner?*"


----------



## Radiant (Dec 26, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> The two ETM put Dove on the gurney and checking his vitals the rush him out heading towards the *Infirmary*. As the others students are standing around, and Hawk is going along with Dove, Nightwing and Red Tornado appear at the door.
> 
> Nightwing asks "*OK what's going now. You two give Dove to the Infirmary, Hank I will speak with you later. FRAME has informed me a bit of what is happening… Conner just about killed Don here. What the heck is going on here? Now I know you are all worked up about the toady but…"
> 
> "Conner?*"




Appearantly the only calm person in the room, Cassandra picks up the razorwing she threw at Hank and lifts it up to get Nightwings attention for a moment.
"I started it."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 6:56pm, Oct 30th 2004, the Workshop*

Nightwing stares at Batgirl for a second and then says "*Garth why don't you head back to the Residency.  Cassandra and Conner, please come with me to my office.*"

Nightwing, with Red Tornado, take Batgirl and Superboy to the *Administration* building and on the first floor in the back to his office. 

Sitting down behind the desk he says "*Sit. OK who is going to tell me what happened. Everything please*"


----------



## Radiant (Dec 26, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Nightwing stares at Batgirl for a second and then says "*Garth why don't you head back to the Residency.  Cassandra and Conner, please come with me to my office.*"
> 
> Nightwing, with Red Tornado, take Batgirl and Superboy to the *Administration* building and on the first floor in the back to his office.
> 
> Sitting down behind the desk he says "*Sit. OK who is going to tell me what happened. Everything please*"




If he starts talking Cassandra leaves it to Connor, she's not good at it. Otherwise she explains it as good as she can, which isn't much. Regardless she manages to explain the most basic information (as she sees it).
"Hawk wanted to fight with me(not exactly true but that's what she thought), so I tried to make him think I want to hurt him."
She's even happy about that part, before this mornings sparring with Nightwing she never tried to fool anyone, for her it's a nice new trick.
"Hawk changed and we started. He told him,"
She points at Connor.
"... and the ... fish...boy... to attack his brother."
She points at Superboys hands, they allready know what happened next. Even if she wanted to explain it (and had the vocabulary neccesary...) she could not because she still has no idea why Hawk had said that or why Superboy had gone into it with all his power. 
Again she doesn't look uncomfortable at all but strangely she never looks directly at Nightwing.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Superboy*

"It was going to be Batgirl and me - she was going to practice throwing - Hank showed up, I asked if he wanted to tag along, he said sure," Superboy says.  "Don came along, asked him if he wanted to tag along, Hank started talking him up, Don said sure.  Aqualad showed up, asked him if he wanted to tag along... you get the picture.

Cassandra took a shot at Hank, he changed into Hawk.  Hank told me and Aqualad to take Don, so I did... I didn't know he wasn't able to take the hit.  I didn't even try to hurt him - just knock him out.  Hank said he had a good head for strategy, so I thought it would be smart to take him out before he had a chance to use it.

I swear... I hit him pretty hard... but I didn't even swing as hard as I could, and I didn't even remotely consider trying to hurt him.  He's a meta - I didn't think he'd get hurt like that."


_OOC:
All true.  I still had a few points of Power Attack I could have thrown in there, and Superboy does NOT have the Lethal power stunt for Super Strength.  Only thing else I could have done was use the "Pull the Punch" option, which even I (as a player) forgot... I guess I'm as rash and overconfident as Connor... _


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 27, 2004)

> Cyborg just smiles and nods. He gently nudges her and nods his head slightly towards Robin and Starfire, and then gives a wink from his one eye.




Raven took a look at Robin and Starfire, raising an eyebrow at them from beneath her hood.  She them looked back to Cyborg with a slight smile.  "They're quite friendly this evening..."


----------



## kid A (Dec 27, 2004)

*Dove*

The only thing Don had been able to do was change to Dove...  He reacted quickly, but even with his speed mind, he was no match for Garth and Conner.  With no time to think, he attempted to roll with the blows, but Conner was too fast and everything went black...

He woke to Hawk, shaking him and driving bolts of pain through him.  "Whoa, what the heck hit me," he said, knowing full well what had happened.  "Ow, quit shaking me."  Don didn't feel alright at all.  His emotions about the events at the mall were getting the best of him, and the results of the fight didn't help.

Don didn't struggle for the EMT's.  He let them take him to the Infirmary.  Hank tagged along, and it made Don feel strange.  _Why is he acting so upset?_  "Hank, I'm okay.  You don't have to come if you don't want to."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

*Team TITAN Campus, 7:08pm, Oct 30th 2004*

*The Infirmary* 
After arriving at the *Infirmary* the doctors shoo Hank outside to wait. Don is in a great deal of pain, but the young doctor in charge, Dr. Sarah Charles, orders a shot to help ease it. She speaks with him a bit "*Now please Mr. Hall, please do not move around to much, and I want you to promise me that you will not use your powers right now. I don't know what kind of stress that might put on your body, especially after today's tragedy. I have given you something to help you with the pain and we want to keep you here overnight. Just in case. In the morning we can see about using those powers of yours on yourself*"

She smiles easily at him, her eyes showing concern and maybe something else. Finally after the EMT and nurses have left she says "*I… I wanted to say that what you did today… at the mall… was simply amazing. You and that young girl Raven may well have saved over a hundred people who would have suffered years from the physical damage that was inflicted on them by those… terrorist. You… I just wanted to say thank you for them*" She smiles shyly and says "*Get some rest*"

About 30 minutes later, Dr. Sarah Charles comes out to talk with Hawk. Even through his worry about his brother, he notes that this woman, no a girl really, is one very attractive African American, and her smile seems to put him at ease  “*Ah, Mr. Hall, your brother is going to be fine. We would like to keep him overnight for observation, but despite the broken bones and concussion that he suffered, he seems to be recovering remarkably fast. He is asleep now so you should probably just head on back to the Residency and stop back tomorrow morning. Don’t worry I will be monitoring him all night, and make sure he is fine.*”


*The Administration* 
Nightwing listens to both and nodding his head is silent for a second. “*OK thanks for being honest with me. I want you to head back to the Residency please. Red Tornado and I will review the film from the training room to check everything out. For right now, please restrict yourselves to the Residency. No training please. Stop by my office tomorrow morning at 10:00am and we will figure out what if any punishment that I will have to give you. But, Conner, I know you are ‘younger’ then you look and may not know your own strength yet, but you have to releases just how hard you can hit someone. Not all of us are built like Mammoth. OK, good night.*”


*The Residency*
Argent and Risk wrestles a bit more when she seems to release he does not have it. She then looks are Arsenal and says “*OK watch whatever you want!*” and she marches upstairs “*Going to bed now*”

When she gets to her room and goes inside she does not really even glance over at Kitty and Cassie, but they both can hear her muttering to herself “*What is up with ‘boys’ anyway? Why or why can’t a girl enjoy a nice movie, maybe have some nice cute lad to sit next, and have a relaxing night??? Why do they have to play at being cool… stupid, stupid boys… grrr*” she then goes out with a toothbrush to get ready for bed, again not really looking into the dark part of the room

Meanwhile downstairs Risk looks over at Arsenal “*Ah oh, she’s pissed*” 

Starfire and Robin don’t seem to have really noticed everything that is going on as Robin looks over at the young alien “*So what’s it like on your homeworld KXXX? I don’t want to pry but I am curious… a whole other world and all*” (occ I know that Kaie is out until next week, so just assume that Starfire and Robin are ignoring the rest and start talking about her homeworld /occ)

Cyborg finishes his Coke and looks to Arsenal "*You sure have a way with the ladies my man*"

(occ OK unless anyone has any other plans I am advancing the day to Sunday morning… /occ)


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Superboy (OK, 5 HP)*

"Sure, I understand," Superboy says.  "I'll stop by in the morning."

With that, Superboy heads back to the Residency.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 28, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

She slips out of the office the moment Nightwing finishes his last sentence. Back in the residency she avoids anyone else and sneaks up to the roof, enjoying and hour or so without any voices and complicated problems. 
Since the day was pretty exhausting she simply goes to sleep shortly afterwards.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Hawk*

Hawk followed along as the EMTs rushed away with Dove.  He didn't say much, which was a little out of character for him.  He didn't bark orders, he didn't question every move the EMTs made, he just followed and watched.  When the got to the infirmary he was not even close to happy about being told to wait outside.

"I'll be right out here if you need me, Dove.  I'll wait for ya, okay?"  Then he stormed out the doorway to wait.

When Dr. Charles came out, she found Hank sitting on the edge of a chair, impatiently.  He listened to her diagnosis and finally smiled.  "You're gonna stay with him all night?  Yeah, he'll be fine.  Let him know I'll be up to check on him before my run in the morning, he'll know when that is."  

The walk back to the Residency was quiet and dark.  There were lights spread out at normal intervals, but Hank stayed away from them.  He wasn't in the mood to be bright.  

_Man, I would love to get my hands on Superboy!  No way Don would go for that.  Not that it matters.  Things just aren't right here.  It's like I said before, these kids don't know how to be kids.  Kind of funny that Superboy doesn't know how to treat others and Batgirl is so easy to get along with.  Especially, considering who trained them.  Oh well, I'm sure Nightwing chewed a big piece out of Superboy's 'S.'  As long as Don comes through all right guess I can't go to hard on Superboy, dude's just too strong!  Wonder if Cassandra could hook me up to get trained by the Batman.  Now that would rock!_

Hank finished his trip without speaking to anyone who noticed him.  He made his way to his room, changed and got into bed


----------



## kid A (Dec 28, 2004)

*Dove (beaten to a pulp)*



> _She smiles easily at him, her eyes showing concern and maybe something else. Finally after the EMT and nurses have left she says "I… I wanted to say that what you did today… at the mall… was simply amazing. You and that young girl Raven may well have saved over a hundred people who would have suffered years from the physical damage that was inflicted on them by those… terrorist. You… I just wanted to say thank you for them" She smiles shyly and says "Get some rest."_




After Dr. Charles spoke, Don was speechless.  "I...  ugh...  ummm, thanks.  I just didn't want anyone to...  I just wanted everyone to be okay."  He managed a smile for her, and assured her he would sleep through the night without using his powers.  "Thanks, Doc.  Don't know what I was thinking tonight."

When the doctor had left, he closed his eyes and thought again about the people he didn't save.  About the girl that had died.  "I didn't save everyone," he muttered to himself before dropping into a dreamless sleep.


----------



## Keia (Dec 28, 2004)

*Starfire*



			
				Argent said:
			
		

> She then looks are Arsenal and says “OK watch whatever you want!” and she marches upstairs “Going to bed now”




Starfire glanced at the growing situation between her teammates and seemed to realize where she was and what she was doing.  She smiled sweetly at Robin, and gave him a hug.



			
				Robin said:
			
		

> “So what’s it like on your homeworld KXXX? I don’t want to pry but I am curious… a whole other world and all”




"I apologize, Robin,"  Starfire said quietly.  "I must show solidarity with my female teammate.  We can discuss my home at a future time . . . perhaps, a more private time."

With that said, Koriand'r hustled after Argent, saying, *"Goodnight, everyone," * as she left to join her teammate.

OOC: Posting from a junk Pentium I in the business office of the hotel.  This post only took 45 minutes. <Sigh>


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 8:00am*

Sunday comes and the young students awake to a cold rainy morning. Today they more or less have to day to relax but there is a silent message on everyone’s Vid-Phone, with some administrative stuff. First, grief councilors will be on campus for anyone wishes to speak with them about yesterday tragedy. These sessions are completely confidential and will be head wherever the student might wish to go to. Second, Don Hall, aka Dove was injured last night but is going to be released from the *Infirmary* this morning. Due to the injury the training rooms within the *Workshop* is going to closed today. The swimming pool and weight rooms are still open though. The last item is a  reminding that tomorrow morning all students are expected to report to the *Classroom* room at 8:00am sharp. Then they will get to talk with some guidance councilors about the course that they wish to sign up for, there are three required courses that you will all be attending and then three optional, semi-independent classes that you can sign up for. There is also a physical education and Powers training classes that all will be required to sign up for. 

Breakfast is continental as always but they also have a Waffle marker set up with a cook on hand, with various fruits and toppings for them. 

Robin was up right at 5:00am and goes for a five-mile run at the *Field*, lifted weights for an hour and then took a swim at the *Workshop*. Afterwards he returned to the *Residency*, took and shower and had breakfast before to many of the other students had come down.

Argent woke up early and was about to say morning to Cat's Eye and Wondergirl, and get a bit of shock, with ah "*Ops!*" (which wakes the two). She seems a bit uncomfortable for a second and laughs shrugs her shoulder and goes to brush her teeth muttering "*Everyone's gets someone but albino girl...*"

Impulse popped in to see anyone awake. It seems that one of the computer in the *Library* is set up to keep up with his hyperspeed. It was based on a setup that *S.T.A.R. Labs* had created for _the Flash_. 

Cyborg stayed up in his room, working on the computer, while Risk slept in and would not be coming down until 9:30am or so.

Terra comes down, her hair uncombed and she mutters something about hating mornings.

At 8:00am a tired Doctor Sarah Charles awakens Don as she is checking over his vitals and writing into her logbook. “*Good morning*” she says with a pleasant smile that Don thinks is a pretty nice thing to see first thing in the morning. “*It seems that most of the broken bones have healed amazing fast and that most everything checks out. I am simply amazed by your natural healing abilities, are they a secondary affect of your powers do you thing?*”

(occ Recovering from Disabled in the morning is fine, and while you have no ‘regeneration’ all super-people seem to heal faster then normal because you should not even get a roll for a week or two /occ)


----------



## Elfy (Dec 29, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie hears Toni come in that night but, while she agrees with most of her points on the subject of boys, she remains silent in the darkness and stays snuggled closely together with Kitty in her bed.

As morning comes and she hears Toni exclaim, she pretends to be asleep until she hears Toni go back around the corner of their room, and then she opens both her eyes and looks at Kitty with a warm smile on her face. As she hears Toni head out of the room, she quietly says to Kitty, "Good morning, Kitty Kat," and gives her a pleasant good morning kiss on her lips. She slides herself out from under the warm covers and, once standing, she stretches her arms out above her head while vocalizing her stretch with an "Mmmmm," noise. She looks to Kitty with a warm smile as she lowers her arms back down and asks her, "How are you feeling?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 29, 2004)

Raven excused herself not long after Starfire and Argent did.  She got a quick shower before retiring for bed.

She awoke at about five in the morning, and quietly got dressed.  Not wanting to start the day off with such negativity, she made an effort not to wake her roommate.  Once dressed for the day, she slipped out of the room and went up to the rooftop in order to conduct her morning meditations.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 6:00am*

Raven, on the roof, sees Robin running in the rain. The rain does not bother her meditations at all and she gets a couple of hours of peaceful reflection


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 29, 2004)

*Arsenal; late Saturday night*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Cyborg finishes his Coke and looks to Arsenal *"You sure have a way with the ladies my man"*




_Damn..._ Roy thought to himself. Then Risk bailed on thier outing as well. _Well yer batting a 1000 aren't you Harper?_ 
Roy waited until everyone was in thier rooms, asleep hopefully. He didnt have to worry about Dove waking up since he got piledrived into the infirmary by Superboy, at least that was the rumor going around. He snuck off the grounds and tried to find a 24 hour Wal-Mart Superstore. He bought a "Shark-Tale" dvd, a bouquet of flowers, and a "sorry" card. He also bought a gift for Risk. After sneaking back in, Arsenal sent the goodies via an arrow shaft into Argent's door and took off. He also left the gift-wrapped present at Risk's door. A pretty pink dress...just his size!


----------



## Radiant (Dec 29, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

Early in the morning Cassandra heads for the rooftop hersefl but seeing Raven in her meditations she silently sneaks back him. Allready dressed for her morning excersice she instead searchers for a quiet place in the yard to practice her kata's for a few hours. She doesn't feel ready to see anyone so she adds some running and anything else she can come up with to stay busy.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 29, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty doesn't really hear Toni come in at night, she had fallen into a deep, deep sleep.  Her dreams were troubled, unlike the previous night when her sleep had been drugged, this night she had dreams.  Nightmares.  Nightmares of slashing claws, of arterial sprays.  Of crimson coppery liquids and the crunch of bone.  It wasn't a nightmare of running from the monster as it chases you across a horrid dreamscape, but one in which she was the monster.  She was a great cat, bigger then a lion, and she hunted her prey, stalking confidently, letting her prey see her so that the fear would flavor the meat.  Her cat form bathed happily in the blood of her prey, roaring her triumph, her pleasure, making it echo through the jungle.  She screamed in triumph, and she screamed in fear, and as the last sounds of it died away, Kitty woke with a gasp, looking up at Argent scared.

"What am I?  What did they do to me?" Kitty whimpers.  She returned a half hearted kiss, for a moment before she got into it, but she broke it off when Cassie did.  "I...I'm ok...good morning Cassie."  she says, giving a small smile, but its a sad one.  "Do you think after breakfast that you'd want to go with me to the doctors?  I want to know what they did to me...I want a physical, but I don't really like needles or anything... will you come and hold my hand?"  she asks shyly.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 8:03am, the Residency*

Upstairs, Argent is somewhat surprise by the 'gifts' that appeared at her door. Looking it over she comes back into the room with Cat's Eye and Wondergirl, muttering something that they can't hear and goes to her side of the room. A few minutes later she clears her throat a bit loudly, but stays on her side of the room and says "*You two feel like getting some breakfast?*"


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 29, 2004)

"Yea, I do want to get breakfast, just give me a minute to go get changed and then we can all go together."   Kitty replies to Toni.  Softer, she tells Cassie, "You don't have to say yes, I'll go get dressed, and you can tell me on the way to breakfast...okay?"  she asks, giving the Amazon an innoccent and completely genuine smile.  She slides out of Cassie's bed, softly, and she hugs her new girlfriend on the way past.  Even just thinking the word girlfriend gave her a warm goey feeling up her middle, and a fluttering in her stomach.

Kitty dresses quickly, picking through her bags and bags of clothes and accessories, she puts on a rather cutesy outfit, but hopefully the fashion police wouldn't get her.  She picked a black halter top, and a medium-ish length black skirt.  On top, she put a cream sweater that left her shoulders mostly bare.  Around her kneck she put the black lace cat coller that dangled a little silver bell.  Blushing, she even tied another ribbon and bell to the tip of her tail.  She hoped Cassie would like it, the other girl had helped her pick out everything, but she wasn't sure about all of it together.  She slipped on a pair of black velvety boots that rose to the top of her calf, and then she was done.

Kitty returned to Cassie's room and did a quick twirl, her little bells twinkling merrily.  "So what do you guys think?" she asks, nervously.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 29, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie sits back down on the bed beside Kitty and strokes a hand through the matted locks of her hair while looking at her with a concerned expression visible on her face. She replies to Kitty’s questions in a tender-hearted tone of voice, simply, "Of course." She leans down and kisses Kitty tenderly on her forehead just before Toni asks her question. She replies towards the corner, "I wanted to catch a shower first, but...alright. I can shower after breakfast I guess." She looks back at Kitty with kind eyes and caresses Kitty’s left check with her right hand a moment before standing back up. As Kitty slides out as well and gives her a quick hug, she returns it. She says, "See you in a bit," as Kitty goes to get changed.

She quickly puts on a pair of jeans, a red tank-top, white bobby-socks, and her tennis shoes, then quick brushes up her hair and makes sure her face it clean.

When Kitty returns, Cassie is standing in Toni’s section of the room, and as Kitty spins around in her little outfit with the darling tail-bell, she smiles warmly and replies, "You look cute." She moves towards the door and puts one hand each on Toni and Kitty's shoulders while saying to them, "Breakfast is served."


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Hawk*

Hank climbed out of bed around 7:40, 40 minutes later than he had planned.  He threw on some wind pants and a sweatshirt and shoes and headed for the door.  As he passed a mirror he noticed he had grabbed a shirt with the Superman S logo on it.  "Yeah.  Right."  He turned back and grabbed a dark navy, hooded pullover and jogged out of the building.  Once outside he noticed the rain, never breaking step.  He just pulled up the hood and made his way straight over to the Infirmary.  










*OOC:*


Just for the record, he never checked the message on his vid-phone. 







*OOC:*


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 8:03am, the Residency*

Argent goes with Cat's Eye and Wondergirl to food. "*You look great*" she says with a warm smile. She grabs a bagel and fruit, and starts eating, more for something to do, but she remains mostly quite looking around to see who else is up and walking around.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 29, 2004)

OOC: Uh, Kitty didn't get any food, she just went to change since her clothes are in her own room.

IC:
Kitty Let Cassie lead her downstairs by the shoulder, and before they had even left the stairwell, she knew what was availible for eating.  She clapped her hands happily, before the trio even entered the room.  "Waffles, they are like my favorite...well...except for pizza... and chocolate, of course."   its not actually apparent what she is talking about until they all see the cook fixing waffles with all kinds of toppings.

Kitty gets a stack of waffles with cut up pear, apple, and pineaple for toppings.  She smothers the plate in ooey gooey syrup and butter before nodding her approval of it.  She puts an orange juice next to it, and then on a side-dish, some pieces of bacon and sausage.  Normally she didn't go for such heavy stuff, but she just seemed to have a craving for meat.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 29, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie just smiles as Kitty’s enthusiasm concerning the forthcoming breakfast shows itself. She is happy that Kitty seems more cheerful now that she is fully awake. Once down at the breakfast area, she grabs a single waffle, which she puts on maple syrup, butter, and blueberries, as well as grabbing some scrambled eggs, a single piece of bacon, a small glass of milk, eating utensils, and a napkin. She sits down right beside Kitty and enjoys her meal.

While eating, she asks Toni while grinning, "Flowers, huh? Guess Conner got the hint." She winks at her while encouraging, "You go girl."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 8:03am, the Residency*

Argent shrugs her shoulders "*Nope, that dope Roy. He ticked me off last night and I guess he is trying to make up for it... but, well they were nice flowers and he got me a movie that I like so I guess he is not a total jerk... Conner now, that boy wouldn't know a come on if it was a hammer beating him on the back of his head... hmm I think I am going to go take a swim in a bit. I need to get my mind out of the gutter I guess*"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 8:03am, the Infirmary*



			
				Hawk said:
			
		

> Hank climbed out of bed around 7:40, 40 minutes later than he had planned.  He threw on some wind pants and a sweatshirt and shoes and headed for the door.  As he passed a mirror he noticed he had grabbed a shirt with the Superman S logo on it.  "Yeah.  Right."  He turned back and grabbed a dark navy, hooded pullover and jogged out of the building.  Once outside he noticed the rain, never breaking step.  He just pulled up the hood and made his way straight over to the Infirmary.




Hawk arrived at the *Infirmary* about the time that Dove is being released. True to her word, Dr. Charles is still on duty and chatting with Dove as he is getting out of bed "*Good morning Mr. Hall*" she says to Hawk as he comes in


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Superboy*

_"Well, guess it's time to see what's what,"_ Superboy thinks to himself, up early in the morning.  Reading through his messages, Connor cringed - "...still have to deal with everyone looking at the super idiot that bashed in a team-mate," he whispers to himself.


Trying to get a head start on the morning's meetings, he looks over what FRAME can provide about available optional courses.  Heading downstairs around 6A, he takes a quick trip through the cafeteria, grabs a bagel, and cuts on the TV in the lounge.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 29, 2004)

Kitty digs into her food with great relish, especially the bacon, she's on her 5th piece before she remembers that she hates eating meat in general, let alone before dinner, and she pauses with the slice of bacon half in her mouth and half out, with a frown.  She shrugs and finishes it, but pushes the side plate away rather forcefully.  She then takes her time with the walfes, deliberately chewing every bite, as if to make sure her body doesn't play anmore tricks on her.  She looks warily at the breakfast meat as she continues, but looks away when Argent starts talking.

Kitty giggles when Toni says she needs to get her mind out of the gutter, and looks to Cassie, before blushing and looking back down at her plate.  Having someone to do stuff with certainly did make you think like your mind was in the gutter.  "We're gonna go to the infirmary after breakfast, I want to see if they can tell what exactly happened to me... I haven't even gotten any medical tests or anything since I woke up like this yesterday."


----------



## Elfy (Dec 29, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

As Toni corrects her, Cassie replies, "Roy? I wouldn’t have thought he'd do something nice like that," and when Toni criticizes Conner, she smiles and replies, "A little dense is he? I’m not really surprised. Big muscles. Small brain." She chuckles while rolling her eyes and says, "Boys." When Toni says she wants to go swim, she replies, "Well, okay, Toni. Have a good swim."

As Kitty talks about going to the infirmary, Cassie slides her hand closest to Kitty down under the table, onto her leg, and squeezes gently while she looks at her with a compassionate expression in an effort to show her support and provide some degree of comfort to her girlfriend.


----------



## kid A (Dec 29, 2004)

*Dove*



> _At 8:00am a tired Doctor Sarah Charles awakens Don as she is checking over his vitals and writing into her logbook. “Good morning” she says with a pleasant smile that Don thinks is a pretty nice thing to see first thing in the morning. “It seems that most of the broken bones have healed amazing fast and that most everything checks out. I am simply amazed by your natural healing abilities, are they a secondary affect of your powers do you thing?”_




Although he had slept through the night, his dreams had been terrible.  When he awoke, the only thing that made him feel better was the fact that Dr. Charles had apparently been there all night.  She had a gorgeous smile, and it was a nice way to start the day, especially after such a traumatic night.  Head still pounding, he managed to say, "Morning, Doc."  

Don listened to her as she spoke, wondering if she may be correct.  "I really don't know, Doc.  I'm just...  honestly, I'm still learning about my powers.  I've got enhanced speed, agility and tactical skills, and a healing power.  But beyond that, I haven't figured it out.  Maybe you're right...  is there any way we can find out?"  There was an emphasis on the "we" in his final sentence, and although Dr. Charles looked tired, he was hoping he could see her again later.

True to his nature, Hank arrived at the most inopportune moment.  But, Don was glad to see him anyways.  "Morning, Hank."


----------



## Radiant (Dec 29, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

edited away


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 29, 2004)

Kitty feels the hand rubbing her leg, and she looks up at Cassie, giving her a smile.  She slips her hand, down under the table and into Cassie's after she has finished her stack of waffles, and has wiped her mouth with a napkin.  As she waits for Cassie to finish, Kitty's tail  swishes back and forth nervously, tinkling softly.  She lets go of Cassie's hand, whispering, "I'll be right back,".  She goes over to the FRAME console.

"FRAME, can you tell me if there is a doctor on call at the infirmary?  One that can do a physical and run tests and stuff?"


----------



## Radiant (Dec 29, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

After her workout Cassandra sneaks into the kitchen to get some breakfast. She doesn't have a reason for it, it's just to stay in shape. Once one of the cooks is suddenly missing the eggs he just prepared she heads for a table to eat. Once she spots Kitty and Cassie on one of the table though she suddenly decides to rather eat in her room and heads for the door.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 29, 2004)

Her mind felt clearer after a few hours of meditation, though she still felt troubled about yesterday’s events.  She decided to get some breakfast, and planned to return to her meditations later in the day.

Coming down from the roof, she made her way to the cafeteria, as she went over in her mind once again what had transpired in the B&N bookstore.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 29, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

As Kitty goes to inquire about a meta-knowledgeable physician being on-hand, Cassie gives her a nod and finishes up her breakfast as well. She gathers both Kitty’s and own used plates, utensils, and trash and deposits them in the appropriate places.

As she is waiting on Kitty, she notices Raven work her way into the cafeteria and decides to walks over to her. Coming over to Raven, she puts on hand on gently on Raven’s shoulder and asks her with concern in her voice, "Are you...okay, Raven?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 29, 2004)

Deep in thought, Raven does not notice as Cassie aproaches.  She jumps in surprise when the other girl puts a hand on her shoulder and turns quickly, escaping her touch.  "Oh!  Cassie.  Yes, yes, I am well.  How are you?"


----------



## Elfy (Dec 29, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie slowly lowers her hand back down to her side and she says, "I’m sorry. I didn’t mean to startle you." As Raven asks her question, she shifts her posture to a more feminine stance, moves a hand through the locks of her blonde hair, and her blue eyes shift momentarily over to Kitty with a bit of a sparkle in them as she smiles and then she shifts her eyes back to Raven before she finally replies, "I’m...things are going...pretty well."

Her expression becomes concerned again as she offers, "If...you need someone to talk to...I just want you to know that...I’m there for you, okay?" She pauses a moment and then continues with a warm smile, "Even if you just want to hang out or go shopping or something, okay?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 29, 2004)

Raven felt the emotions emanating from Cassie, and followed her gaze to look at Kitty.  She raised her eyebrows, but did not comment.  Anything was possible, she supposed.

She smiled faintly then, and nodded her head.  "Thank you, Cassie.  I shall keep that in mind.”


----------



## Elfy (Dec 29, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie thinks.oO("_I was hoping we could all be friends here...even the stupid boys, I guess...Raven’s not much into socializing. That’s too bad. That must have been what Tara was going on about yesterday morning._")

She raises her hand up in a 'bye' motion and gives Raven a parting smile as she says, "Well...I’ll see you later then." She turns around and starts walking over towards Kitty. As she approaches Kitty, she smiles warmly at her, and, when she arrives beside her, she asks her, "Having any luck finding someone, Kitty?"


----------



## Gideon (Dec 29, 2004)

*Beast Boy, 2/5 HP*

Waking up late, Garfield takes a look around the room trying to figure out where he is and why he is there.  Suddenly, like a bolt of lightning a thought pops into his head "Why didn't my frackin trap go off?  Damn it, all that work for nothin. 

Getting up out of bed with a big stretch and yawn the small green boy sees his monitor flashing..."Classes, what a drag."  Dressed in some flannel pajama pants and a black shirt with the decepticon logo Beastie heads down to the cafe.

Heading over to the waffel stand he grabs a tasty waffle with blueberries and a pile of cool whip.  Smiling at the cook with a nod and a thanks he goes and finds Tara.  "Morning good lookin, Eat your dailey amount of rocks today?  Gots to juice up your powers...apparently we are kickin our own butts now."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

Superboy said:
			
		

> Trying to get a head start on the morning's meetings, he looks over what FRAME can provide about available optional courses.  Heading downstairs around 6A, he takes a quick trip through the cafeteria, grabs a bagel, and cuts on the TV in the lounge.




FRAME answers *ONLINE, oh course Superboy, here is a basic outline that you may review. Please let me know if you have any questions. A consular will with to speak with you about any selects that you would like to make and to answer any additional questions that I can not answer for you. Thanks you.*

Then the following appears on his Vid-Phone display



> Class Schedule…
> 8:00am-8:55am English/Literature in Classroom
> 9:00am-9:55am History and Government US/World in Classroom
> 10:00am-10:55am Math selections in Classroom or some advanced classes will be held at Laboratory
> ...


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 8:04am, the Infirmary*



			
				Dove said:
			
		

> Head still pounding, he managed to say, "Morning, Doc."
> 
> Don listened to her as she spoke, wondering if she may be correct.  "I really don't know, Doc.  I'm just...  honestly, I'm still learning about my powers.  I've got enhanced speed, agility and tactical skills, and a healing power.  But beyond that, I haven't figured it out.  Maybe you're right...  is there any way we can find out?".




Dr. Charles nods her head "*I am sticking around for a couple more hours today. Stop by and we can look at some results I want to go over right now. The results will not be in for at least four hours. Why don't you get some food, and try and take it easy*" 

Smiley warmly, she squeezes his shoulder and then excuses herself so that the brothers can have some time alone


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

*Titan Campus, Oct 31, 8:04am, the Residency*



			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> "FRAME, can you tell me if there is a doctor on call at the infirmary?  One that can do a physical and run tests and stuff?"




Go up to a wall comm, FRAME voice pops up *ONLINES oh course Cat's Eye. Doctor Sarah Charles is on duty until 1pm today. Her replace is Doctor Raymond Dark. Both are excellent physians, and you may stop in at any time if you wish to speak with them. Would you like me to inform either of them that you would like to stop by? Is there a medical question or concern that you have?*


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

*Titan Campus, Oct 31, 8:05am, the Residency*



			
				Beast Boy said:
			
		

> .Heading over to the waffel stand he grabs a tasty waffle with blueberries and a pile of cool whip.  Smiling at the cook with a nod and a thanks he goes and finds Tara.  "Morning good lookin, Eat your dailey amount of rocks today?  Gots to juice up your powers...apparently we are kickin our own butts now."




Terra stares at Beast Boy for a second her eyes just barely open "*You are do chipper in the morning Green Beans... it an't natural. Man I wish I liked the taste of coffee cause I really... really need some right about now. I'm sore all over*"


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 30, 2004)

"FRAME, can you tell Dr. Charles that I would like to come by in a few minutes?  I want to know what exactly is going on with me, I haven't had a physical or anything since this whole thing happened to me." Kitty says to the Comm Terminal.  "FRAME, can you please just call me Kitty? I'm not really into codenames or anything." she tells it.

When Cassie comes over to her, Kitty slips her hand into Cassie's, and she nods smiling, "Yea, FRAME has been helpful.  I had it tell the Doctor I'll be coming in a few minutes.  If you still want to come, we can leave now."  she offers the other girl.  She looks to the table and her plate, and she smiles, giving Cassie's hand a squeeze in thanks.  She leads the other girl to the infirmary, even though she herself was nervous about it, having a friend along was comforting.  She releases Cassie's hand as they arrive at the door and enter the infirmary.

"Doctor Charles?" she asked hesitantly, "Did FRAME tell you I was coming?"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

*Team TITAN campus, 8:11am, the Recendency*



			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> "FRAME, can you tell Dr. Charles that I would like to come by in a few minutes?  I want to know what exactly is going on with me, I haven't had a physical or anything since this whole thing happened to me." Kitty says to the Comm Terminal.  "FRAME, can you please just call me Kitty? I'm not really into codenames or anything." she tells it.





*Confirmed Kitty. Doctor Charles will be expecting you in a few moments. And I have saved your request of designate Kitty for all future communications, except those of an official TITAN business.*





			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> She leads the other girl to the infirmary, even though she herself was nervous about it, having a friend along was comforting.  She releases Cassie's hand as they arrive at the door and enter the infirmary.




As Cat's Eye and Wondergirl head over to the Infirmary, they see Dove and Hawk leaving, Don looks ok, but is moving a little slowly.




			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> "Doctor Charles?" she asked hesitantly, "Did FRAME tell you I was coming?"




*Infirmary*
Inside, Doctor Sarah Charles meets the girls with a warm smile and says "*Yes Miss Pantra, the computer system just informed me. What can I do for you? Is your leg still bothering you?*". She is a young African American woman with short straight black hair. Wondergirl figures she can't be more then 20 years old, must be really smart to have gotten this government job as such a young age.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 30, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie accepts and holds Kitty’s hand in her own and smiles warmly while she replies, "Of course." As Kitty leads her by hand over to the infirmary, and they have to go outside, she notices the dreary weather conditions and comments aloud, "A good day to stay indoors."

Once they arrive in the Infirmary, she lets slip Kitty’s hand from her own in response to Kitty’s wishes and, as they pass by Don and Hank, and she sees Don not looking so hot, she gives them a nod of acknowledgement wondering what had happened to Don since she’s yet to check her messages. She stands alongside Kitty as they locate the Doctor.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 30, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty reaches down and pats her leg, she had removed the bandage when she was getting changed, and the wound was fine, she hadn't even thought of it, rather astonishing for being shot less then a day ago.  "No, I'm fine, it doesn't even hurt at all. I just...I just want to know whats happening with me, how my body has changed and everything.  I woke up like this Saturday Morning, and then we were at the mall with all of those terrorists and everything... I just want to know what happened to me.  Can you like do tests and give me a physical and stuff and tell me whats going on?"

"Its not just my body thats different, I'm acting different.  I hate Bacon, and this morning for breakfast I ate 6 pieces of it without even thinking about it, I can't even really remember what happened at the mall yesterday...I mean, its like I blacked out and something else took over.  Can you help me with this?  Figuring out whats going on I mean?"  the cat-girl asks nervously with her tail swishing back in forth in what Cassie can buy no figure out to be nervousness.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 30, 2004)

*Beast Boy*



			
				Terra said:
			
		

> *You are do chipper in the morning Green Beans... it an't natural. Man I wish I liked the taste of coffee cause I really... really need some right about now. I'm sore all over*"




"Awww...I'm sorry.  Do you want me to kiss it and make it better?"  Garfield whines out in a fake 'mom' voice with a look of mock concern.  Beasties's elfin face suddenly gets very serious and he looks Tara in the eye with none of the normal gaiety. "Life is pain princess, anyone telling your different is selling something."  Beast Boy replaces the smirk on his face pretty quickly "We  could get some asparin from the infirmary.  I doubt they'll give you the good stuff, but you could try.  T3 the pain killer."  Garf starts shoveling food down his throat with less than amazing table manners.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 30, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

She returns the doctor’s warm smile and she stands beside Kitty as she explains her concerns to the Doctor.

Hearing Kitty’s tail-bell jiggle and seeing Kitty’s obviously nervous tail swish about, Cassie places a caring hand gently on Kitty’s shoulder and rubs her there softly to try to help ease her nervousness somewhat.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

*Team TITAN campus, 8:13am, the Infirmary*



			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> the cat-girl asks nervously with her tail swishing back in forth in what Cassie can buy no figure out to be nervousness.




Doctor Charles listens, nodding her head occasionally. When Kitty is finished she thinks for a second and says "*OK lets go back into my lab. Miss Sandsmark can come if you would like some company.*"

She leads the two down a hallway and into a very advanced medical laboratory. "*Now, I don't have all the information about your metapowers, could you tell everything that you know about it? From what I understand you have only had them for a few days. Is that right?*"

Indicating a bed she says "*Why don't you sit down here? This is a needless 'sampler' that will take a skin, tissue and blood graft, and is painless. I would like to take some and we can start running some basic gene and blood tests. Sound ok?*"


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 30, 2004)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty follows along behind the doctor, but blinks curiously when the Doctor talks about Miss Sandsmark, she didn't know Cassie's last name, but she thought that Sandsmark was Bat-girl.  Kitty sits down on the indicated bed and pointing cassie over to a chair that was next to it.  She definitely perked up when she heard there wouldn't be any needles.

"I...yea...it just happened on Friday night... I guess.  I woke up like this with Wonder Woman on the plane coming here yesterday morning.  Its all blurry before that, I was on a field trip with my class, and then I can't remember what happened.  After I got here we went right to the mall."  Kitty explained.

"Well, I really don't know what my .... powers... are.  That feels so weird to say.  A week ago I was going to a concert with my friends and worrying about boys... and now I'm like a super hero or something."  she admits, "Well, uh... my senses are really really sharp.  I can smell people really far away and even follow people just by their scents, and everything smells so strongly, not bad, just really intense.  Like right now, this place smells like you and Dove cause he stayed here last night.  I can see just fine in the dark, and my hearing is really good too."

"I am pretty sure I have claws too, but I don't know how to bring them out on purpouse, not really.  I can jump really far and I have a much better sense of balance.  Yesterday when my chair was falling over, I did a backflip without thinking and landed on my feet.  I guess 'm strong too, but I don't know for sure... I really can't remember what happened at the mall.  I mean, I remember getting angry and being scared, and then the parking lot and being all bloody and everything...but thats it.."


----------



## Elfy (Dec 30, 2004)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie follows alongside Kitty into the laboratory and sits in the chair beside the patient bed that Kitty sits down on. She sits there quietly looking at Kitty while Kitty explains everything as best she can to the doctor. She is curious about what happened to Don, but she doesn’t want to change the subject, so she just remains quiet while she listens and observes Kitty and the doctor sort though things.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 30, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

Window wide open and one leg danglicn out Cassandra eats her breakfast. She can see two figures emerging from the infirmary after Cat's Eye and Wondergirl went in. She doesn't even have to take a closer look to regocnize Dove, his carefull way of moving with his injures gives him away. She still doesn't get how that had happened at all. In her world where would have been only two options, Superboy could not have tried to injure Dove or he would but in that case Dove would be dead. The guy can carry whole roofs afterall. That these other kids have all those powers without any training on how to use them is realy a strange idea for her. Of course her idea of what a minimum of training is are just crazy but she doesn't know that yet.


----------



## kid A (Dec 30, 2004)

*Dove*

"Right.  Okay, Doc.  I'll try to take it easy."  He grunts as he climbs out of bed, grabbing hold of Hank's offered arm of assistance.  "Thanks," he managed weakly.  "See you in a couple hours, Doc!"

Their way back to the Residence was slow going, his injuries causing them to move slowly.  But, Hank stuck with him for support and Don didn't take his brother for granted.  The rain was actually quite refreshing, as he had not showered since the day before.  Don thought he could still smell the sterile scent of the Infirmary on him.  

As they walked, Don and Hank passed Cassie and the cat-girl (he hadn't gotten her name).  Cassie nodded in their direction, and Don smiled in return.  It was funny.  A couple days ago, the sight of Cassie would have set his heart soaring, but now he couldn't wait to see Dr. Charles again...

When they reached the residency, Don turned to Hank.  "You hungry?  I know I could use some food."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

*Team TITAN campus, 8:17am, the Infirmary*



			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> "I...yea...it just happened on Friday night... I guess.  I woke up like this with Wonder Woman on the plane coming here yesterday morning.  Its all blurry before that, I was on a field trip with my class, and then I can't remember what happened.  After I got here we went right to the mall."  Kitty explained.<<cutting some>>>
> I mean, I remember getting angry and being scared, and then the parking lot and being all bloody and everything...but thats it..




Dr. Charles takes the tissue sample and starts working as Cat's Eye is talking. She nods her head and often looks at the young girl with concern written on her face.

Finally with Kitty is done she says "*It could have been a been a number of things... you might have always had, or maybe been exposed to a metagenes and then coupled with a traumatic event, it caused them to 'trigger' somehow. We still don't understand all the ways powers sometimes randomly appear in some people. But I don't want to rule anything out yet. Let me set these tests up and then we can start some others... see how strong you are, test your hearing, sense of smell, your balance. Sound alright?*"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

*Team TITAN campus, 8:15am, the Recedency*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Window wide open and one leg danglicn out Cassandra eats her breakfast.




As Batgirl eats her breakfast and thinks about yesterday's 'problem' that resulted in Dove being injured, she also sees Impulse through the light misty-rain, way at the back-wall past the sports Field. He seems to be walking around very slowly and looking at some bushes and the trees planted back there... rather odd as you don't remember ever seeing him moving this slow for so long at any time before.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 30, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> As Batgirl eats her breakfast and thinks about yesterday's 'problem' that resulted in Dove being injured, she also sees Impulse through the light misty-rain, way at the back-wall past the sports Field. He seems to be walking around very slowly and looking at some bushes and the trees planted back there... rather odd as you don't remember ever seeing him moving this slow for so long at any time before.




Noremaly she would not care but since the attack yesterday allreasy was connected to one of ther number Cassandra decides that ignoring unusual things might not be the smartest thing. Leaving her breakfast on the window she leaps out into the cool morning air. At the same moment a razorwing flies to burry its edges blade in the building ahead. She falls, he arms sprad out behind her before the thin wire that connects the Razorwing to her wrisbnad catches her, halting her fall and swingin her even farther ahead. Without a sound she moves through the morning rain. She takes a closer look at what he's doing or what he might be looking for. If she can't see or hear anything intersting after a minute or so she delibartely allows her steps to be heard a second before she speaks.
Her eye are look at Impulse in that strange and distant way of hers.
"Problem?"


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 30, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Dr. Charles takes the tissue sample and starts working as Cat's Eye is talking. She nods her head and often looks at the young girl with concern written on her face.
> 
> Finally with Kitty is done she says "*It could have been a been a number of things... you might have always had, or maybe been exposed to a metagenes and then coupled with a traumatic event, it caused them to 'trigger' somehow. We still don't understand all the ways powers sometimes randomly appear in some people. But I don't want to rule anything out yet. Let me set these tests up and then we can start some others... see how strong you are, test your hearing, sense of smell, your balance. Sound alright?*"




"I...I don't think I was a meta before this...meta...funny word for different." Kitty says softly.  When the Doctor says she needs to do some tests before they can move onto others, she shrug, "Your the doctor.  Tell me what to do and I'll do it." she sounds rather resigned to it.

"I was able to track Cassie down by her scent when she and the other girls were in the workshop, yesterday before we went to the mall.  Everyone has a really unique scent, I just followed that to where it was strongest, and then she was there.  Its like someone turned all my senses up all the way."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 8:16am, the Field*



			
				Batgirl said:
			
		

> Her eye are look at Impulse in that strange and distant way of hers.
> "Problem?"




Impulse looks up when Batgirl appears next to him, smiling he says “*Oh hey there Batgirl, oh nothing much I was…*” he then notices how she is dressed, slightly wet now from the misty rain, and his mouth hangs open for a fraction of a second (an eternity for a super-speedster like him) “*Oh… wow… ba… da… oh, wow, you look… ah amazing you know…ah*” he then shakes his head quickly and continues “*But anyway, last night I was reading up on some stuff… you know I don’t need much sleep at all really, so I have a lot of time on my hands… anyway I was reading and doing some exploring on the Library’s computers and I found some interesting stuff about the campus’s security system… state of the art from LexCorp you know… not that I really like LexCorp, in fact I am really very concerned that they have so much to do with this TITAN program that we are all in… anyway I was checking up on the security procedures and there are all kinds of advanced systems in place, but a lot of them seem to be directed at monitoring us? So like there are a number of them that will detect my Speed-Force Vibratory abilities specifically… you see I have the ability to vibratory at a certain frequency by tapping into the Speed-Force, and become…hmm intangible as it were, I can pass through walls, etc… well anyway there are sensors here that detect that… back here there seems to be small ‘gap’ in the system and I was just testing out to see if I could maybe slip past it… did you know that they also have sensors to detect when Raven opens a gateway to teleport or some such thing… I didn’t know she could do that… or another and of course something that detects the biosigns of all of us if we try and leave, flying or otherwise… even Beast Boy if he were like a fly or something would set some of them off… if I am correct… so I don’t really like being monitored like that and I thought I would check it out to see if there was a way past them… I think I am going to take with Cyborg, cause he is like some kind of computer wiz… I mean I am pretty good and all, but he has liked an advanced degree or something in them already… I heard he got it through some program in high school that allowed him to take these computer classes or something and then he wrote some big paper when he was 14 and got like an job offer from S.T.A.R. Labs if you can believe it. Anyway I think he should be able to break their little security code with his eyes closed or something…and ah…*” 

It is about then, Batgirl is not really sure if he took a breath or not throughout his little speech, that he notices that she is not following anything he is saying. He looks a little embarrassed as his voice tails off and for a second he smiles shyly at her not talking anymore…


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Superboy (OK, 5HP)*

After vegging in front of the television for most of the morning, Connor stops in at the counselors at 8A and drops off his class selections:
Algebra, Introductory Biology, Introductory Guitar, and Philosophy.


Not really much in the mood for anything else, he heads back to the Residency and returns to the couch for another dose of TV.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

*Team TITAN campus, 8:16am, Oct 31st, the Infirmary*



			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> "I...I don't think I was a meta before this...meta...funny word for different." Kitty says softly.  When the Doctor says she needs to do some tests before they can move onto others, she shrug, "Your the doctor.  Tell me what to do and I'll do it." she sounds rather resigned to it.
> 
> "I was able to track Cassie down by her scent when she and the other girls were in the workshop, yesterday before we went to the mall.  Everyone has a really unique scent, I just followed that to where it was strongest, and then she was there.  Its like someone turned all my senses up all the way."




Dr. Charles writes some notes into her logbook and says “*You could have been exposed to something that could have rapidly re-written some of your gene-code sequence. There are a lot of theories these days about metagenes and how they interact with the human body.*” 

Looking straight into Kitty’s eyes she asks “*You don’t have any memory of this though so we can’t rule out or assume anything at this point. It could be that you were where accidentally or intentionally exposed to it to a transgenic-metagene virus for all we know. I have been review a number of different papers about the subject when I first applied for this position. There was a scientist a few years back doing experiment on lab animals with a rapid gene retro-virus. I believe he was working for LexCorp but I can’t place his name right now. I do remember though that this area of research was banned by the UN and US five years ago as to dangerous.*”

Sighing, she shakes her head and says “*I’m sorry, I really should not be speculating about any of this, I something think out-loud too much. If I freak you out or anything just let me know and try too forgive me ok?*” 

“*Now lets see about those tests. We can start with something easy; hearing and vision…*” 

For the next hour or so, Doctor Charles tests Kitty’s hearing, sight, night-vision, speed and reaction, balance and heightened sense of smell through a number of different machines, charts, treadmills, etc. She also makes small talk throughout to Kitty and Cassie, trying to make the young woman feel as comfortable as possible and _not_ like some kind of lab experiment. They learn that she is only 19 (a child prodigy, she finished her residency 6 months ago, one of the youngest ever through John Hopkins), and is the most junior member of the medical staff here at the TITAN facility. As such she is stuck mostly with the weekend and late night shifts, but that she feels very privilege to have a chance to work here with you all. She is also fascinated by Dove and Raven’s apparent healing abilities, and talks about the two more then a little – mostly talking about Dove as she treated his injuries last night, although she does not get into how he was injured.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

*Team TITAN campus, 8:16am, Oct 31st, the Residency*



			
				Superboy said:
			
		

> After vegging in front of the television for most of the morning, Connor stops in at the counselors at 8A and drops off his class selections:
> Algebra, Introductory Biology, Introductory Guitar, and Philosophy.




The attendant on-duty takes Superboy's class-schedule request and says "*Well I can certainly enter in your requests. I think a counselors will want to talk with you tomorrow to make sure you are going to be happy with these choice. At least no classes tomorrow then hmm?*"




			
				Superboy said:
			
		

> Not really much in the mood for anything else, he heads back to the Residency and returns to the couch for another dose of TV.




He finds Cyborg in the TV room, not really watching TV just hanging out and working on laptop. He nods his head and says "*Hey Conner*"


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Superboy*

"Hey," he says, plopping down.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 31, 2004)

After a quick breakfast, Raven returned to her room to retrieve a book.  It seemed that most of the students had dispersed to pursue their own activities.  She thought it would be a fine oppotunitiy to do some reading.  Book in hand, she made her way to the television room.  She nodded in greeting to those who were already there.  "Good morning."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

*eam TITAN campus, 8:17am, Oct 31st, the Residency*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> She nodded in greeting to those who were already there.  "Good morning."




Cyborg smiles up from his laptop screen and says "*Good morning, sleep ok?*"


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 31, 2004)

Kitty gets very frightened by all of the doctor's speculation, and she wonders which would be better, to have had this done to her, or for it to be just her not being normal.  Kitty let herself bbe put through her paces without any complaints, she wanted to know what she could do, and the only person not going all out would hurt was herself.  Kitty constantly surprises herself at just how good at all of this stuff that she was now, she hadn't been a slouch before, she had actually been pretty agile, but now the testing was showing just how good she was, and it was beyond olympic level.

All of the tests were giving Kitty a sense of confidence in herself, but it was a fragile confidence, untested, and the black out yesterday at the mall kinda scared her, a lot.  "Dr. Charles?  I uh... I was wondering if you could tell me why I blacked out yesterday, I mean, I did okay, I guess...I'm still alive, but why did everything fade away?  Cassie was with me, so she can tell you what I did when I was blacked out, but what caused it?  Do you think it'll happen again?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Superboy (OK, 5 HP)*

"Hey, Raven," Superboy says, going back to the TV.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 8:44am, the Infirmary*



			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> "Dr. Charles?  I uh... I was wondering if you could tell me why I blacked out yesterday, I mean, I did okay, I guess...I'm still alive, but why did everything fade away?  Cassie was with me, so she can tell you what I did when I was blacked out, but what caused it?  Do you think it'll happen again?"




Dr. Charles looks at Kitty and says "*To be honest Miss Pantra, I am not sure. There could be so many different reasons, but it seems logical that it has something with your 'change'. But there maybe something we can do about it in the short term. I would like to hear what Miss Sandsmark has to say about it also. It might give us all some ideas. But first and foremost, Miss Pantra, I want you to know that we will do everything in our power to help you control your powers and any other adverse affects. It is something to worry about, I will not lie to you, but I have total confident in the fact that you can overcome it.*" Throughtout this she looks straight into Kitty's eyes and smiles warmly with confidence.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31, 8:20am, the Residency*



			
				Superboy said:
			
		

> "Hey, Raven," Superboy says, going back to the TV.




As Raven joins the two, they see Argent, dressed in sweats and carrying a towel come from downstairs and head out side into the light rain. She seems to be muttering about something, but not ever Superboy can make out want she is saying...


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Superboy (OK, 5 HP)*

"Not sure why anyone would go out in the rain on purpose," Connor says offhandedly.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 31, 2004)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Impulse said:
			
		

> Impulse looks up when Batgirl appears next to him, smiling he says “*Oh hey there Batgirl, oh nothing much I was…*” he then notices how she is dressed, slightly wet now from the misty rain, and his mouth hangs open for a fraction of a second (an eternity for a super-speedster like him) “*Oh… wow… ba… da… oh, wow, you look… ah amazing you know…ah*”




She might be pretty naive but she can read body language well enough. Watching Impulse struggle with a useless explanation,_Ehy do they bother, I can see what he thinks clear enough."_, is even funny but just not important. She just stares at him coldly until he goes on.



			
				Impulse said:
			
		

> he then shakes his head quickly and continues “*But anyway, last night I was reading up on some stuff… you know I don’t need much sleep at all really, so I have a lot of time on my hands… anyway I was reading and doing some exploring on the Library’s computers and I found some interesting stuff about the campus’s security system… state of the art from LexCorp you know… not that I really like LexCorp, in fact I am really very concerned that they have so much to do with this TITAN program that we are all in… anyway I was checking up on the security procedures and there are all kinds of advanced systems in place, but a lot of them seem to be directed at monitoring us? So like there are a number of them that will detect my Speed-Force Vibratory abilities specifically… you see I have the ability to vibratory at a certain frequency by tapping into the Speed-Force, and become…hmm intangible as it were, I can pass through walls, etc… well anyway there are sensors here that detect that… back here there seems to be small ‘gap’ in the system and I was just testing out to see if I could maybe slip past it… did you know that they also have sensors to detect when Raven opens a gateway to teleport or some such thing… I didn’t know she could do that… or another and of course something that detects the biosigns of all of us if we try and leave, flying or otherwise… even Beast Boy if he were like a fly or something would set some of them off… if I am correct… so I don’t really like being monitored like that and I thought I would check it out to see if there was a way past them… I think I am going to take with Cyborg, cause he is like some kind of computer wiz… I mean I am pretty good and all, but he has liked an advanced degree or something in them already… I heard he got it through some program in high school that allowed him to take these computer classes or something and then he wrote some big paper when he was 14 and got like an job offer from S.T.A.R. Labs if you can believe it. Anyway I think he should be able to break their little security code with his eyes closed or something…and ah…*”




Cassandra does her best to keep up but apart from the most basic information she doesn't get much. She has no idea what that LexCorp thing even is or what all those titles and tech Impulse talks about mean. She doesn't bother too much though. To her the fact they are watched 24/7 makes perfect sense. It's not like her life would have ever been different.



			
				Impulse said:
			
		

> It is about then, Batgirl is not really sure if he took a breath or not throughout his little speech, that he notices that she is not following anything he is saying. He looks a little embarrassed as his voice tails off and for a second he smiles shyly at her not talking anymore…




On the birght side she does not have to actualy understand what Impulse wants to do to answer to this.
"They will catch you. You say they are prepared for all our skills. They know what Cyborg can do too."
She takes a look around the compound and shrugs.
"They are affraid of us. They put us in this place and watch us. Why are you surprised? We are dangerous."
Despite all the nice talk, luxurues and training Cassandra sees the main purpose of this whole place as keeping them here and not on the street. She just thinks they have a particularly nice way of doing it, they could have just as well have thrown them all in some dark hole. And as someone who just heard of the constitution or basic human rights a few weeks ago there is nothing wrong with any of it. It's like Cain would have done it, only with ice cream.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 31, 2004)

Cyborg said:
			
		

> Cyborg smiles up from his laptop screen and says "Good morning, sleep ok?"




”Yes, I did.  How did you sleep?” Raven asked as she found a seat on the couch and rested the book in her lap.



			
				Superboy said:
			
		

> "Hey, Raven," Superboy says, going back to the TV.




“Good morning, Superboy.  Are you well?”  She pauses then, seeing Argent pass by.   ”I think it is very refreshing to meditate in the rain.”


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Superboy (OK, 5HP)*

"I think it's very cold and wet," Superboy says.  "I'd think that would throw off your concentration."


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

"I don't want to black out again if it can be helped... I woke up in the parking lot around the mall, and it was awful, I was shot, and I didn't even know how.  And there was all this blood, it was awful.  I want to know what happened, if it'll help stop it from happening again, but I don't think I really want to know... I was covered in blood, and I know it wasn't mine since I was just shot in the leg."  Kitty said, sounding a bit scared, as if her mind was making her shy away from what it doesn't think she should know about.  She shifs her head so that she can look at Cassie, since she had the feeling that Cassie has been with her at the mall for all of what she remembered, so she was probably there for what she didn't.

"Cassie... can you tell us what happened?  I think it might be important to find out, even if I don't really want to know." she asks hesitantly.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 1, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie looks from the Doctor’s eyes over to Kitty’s eyes and then down towards the floor avoiding eye contact with either of them. She seems uncharacteristically apprehensive and uncomfortable as she sits in the chair. After a moment of silence, with her eyes still looking away, she says quietly, "I’d...rather not talk about it." She fidgets about in her chair some and continues, "She survived...and that’s what matters to me."


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

When Cassie avoids meeting Kitty's eyes, Kitty whimpers. "What...what did I do?" she asks, huskily, looking down at the floor herself.  Hunched over like that, the Cat girl looks scared, very scared.  Cassie was a super hero, she was tough, one of the toughest people Kitty had ever met, and if she was scared to talk about it, it meant Kitty had done something really wrong when she was all blacked out.

Kitty slipped the creme sweater back on, she had taken it off for all of the testing, not wanting to get t dirty, but taking it off had left her all in black, adding it back again softened the outfit.  It didn't do much for the chill that was making her shiver though, that had nothing to do with temperature.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 1, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Sensing the fear in Kitty’s tone of voice, she looks up over to Kitty and her eyes verify a scared girl sitting there on the doctor’s table. Her apprehension quickly turns to caring concern and she stands up, puts her arms around Kitty, and holds her closely against her body. She can’t change what had happened with Kitty at the mall, but at least she can provide her with love and comfort. She squeezes her gently and says, "I’m here for you, Kitty."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 8:23am, the Field*



			
				Batgirl said:
			
		

> "They will catch you. You say they are prepared for all our skills. They know what Cyborg can do too."
> She takes a look around the compound and shrugs.
> "They are affraid of us. They put us in this place and watch us. Why are you surprised? We are dangerous."




Impulse's eyes go wide "*Wow I like never thought of that? You really think about this stuff... what do you think we should do? I mean, I like it well enough here and all but what if, you know, we want to get off campus without getting catch?*"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 8:41am, the Imfirmary*

Doctor Charles remains silent, not wanting to hurt Kitty anymore, but her expression is one of deep concern. She busies herself by writing into her log and providing the two what privacy she can.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

"Your a super-hero, you deal with this stuff all the time, if what I did when I was blacked out scared you that much, I guess I really don't want to know it." Kitty said trembling.  She lets herself be hugged in tight to Cassie's body, letting the other girl's scent wash over her.  Cassie's scent, jasmine and vanilla, and so many other things mixed in that there weren't words for all of the different smells, but even now, Kitty could smell her own scent mixed in with it, as if her scent belonged as part of Cassie's.  It smelled like home, and for now, that was enough.  She leaned her cheek against Cassie's shoulder and looked at the doctor, watching her enter stuff into the chart.

"How can I stop myself from blacking out again? I don't want to, not ever."  she asks the Doctor tiredly, wanting it to be all over.  "Do you think I will actually be able to stop it?  I mean, it doesn't really seem safe to black out in the middle of something like a terrorist attack like that."


----------



## Elfy (Jan 1, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie holds Kitty close in hopes of comforting her, squeezing her gently as she does, and caressing her cheek against Kitty’s cheek tenderly. Normally, she’d be annoyed to be referred to as a super-hero rather than as a super-heroine. She’s like that, but semantics just didn’t matter much to her right now. Someone she cares for is hurting on the inside and needed her comforting. She whispers quietly into Kitty’s ear, "No...you don’t want to know," and runs her fingers though the locks of Kitty’s hair, stroking her head affectionately. She continues, "Try not to think too much about it. Instead, think of something that makes you happy...like ice cream."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 8:42am, the Imfirmary*

Doctor Charles is quite for a second as she thinks. Finally she says "*Not having all the information limits what advise I can give you Miss Pantra. I want to wait until some of the tests come through, but I am also going to make a suggestions. Please don' take this wrong and I will not pressure you in any way, but I think it might be better to talk with one of the crises councilors that are here today. The only reason I suggest this is that it might be, and I wish to stress this, it might only be psychological. The councilors would be far better able to help you in this area better then I could. But, we may yet find a physical reason, I have only started the tests. If it is physical, then I can start working on solutions. If you would like to take a break from these tests we can reschedule.*"


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 1, 2005)

When Cassie whispers in her ear, Kitty sighs and nods, she still wanted to know, sorta, but she trusted Cassie's judgement. The Amazon's hanf stroking her cheek was very distracting, almost causing her to miss what Dr. Charles was saying, she gave a small purr, before kissing the hand and taking it in her own hands so that she could listen.  "Uhh... I guess if it might be physical, we can wait on the therapist." Kitty says, and there is hostility in her voice at the sound of having to go to a therapist, she had been to one before and she didn't like it, really didn't like it.

"Since it'll take awhile for the tests to give you information, can we keep testing what I actually can do?  I mean, we are suppoused to be tested before we get to use the training rooms so we know exactly how strong we are and everything, right?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 8:43am, the Imfirmary*

Doctor Charles raises an eyebrow at the hostility in Kitty's voice but she recovers quicky "*Of course Miss Pantra, and please understand that I only want to help you but I am a physician... if we can find a physical cause we will find a treatment. But for now lets continue with the tests.*"

There are some more tests that she runs for Cat's Eye, but she seems a bit quiter now, not chatting as much


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 1, 2005)

"I'm sorry Dr. Charles, I just don't like Therapists, my mom made me go to one cause she wanted the therapist to make me be different, act different.  I like who I am... er was, I have to find a new me now I guess, but no therapists." Kitty says determinedly.  She goes through with all of the doctor's tests without complaint.

"So uh... how do you figure out exactly how strong someone is?  Have them lift weights and keep adding more?  and how about how tough a person is?  I mean, I healed getting shot twice over night, and even before I came to the infirmary I wasn't even really hurt that bad."


----------



## Radiant (Jan 1, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Impulse's eyes go wide "*Wow I like never thought of that? You really think about this stuff... what do you think we should do? I mean, I like it well enough here and all but what if, you know, we want to get off campus without getting catch?*"





It takes Cassandra about a tenth of a second to have the answer to that. She can't even begin to imagine how immesurably incompetent the staff would have to be for them to come and go undetected on a regular basis. And she is quite sure that together with the newest in technology the Titam facility is staffed with the most skilled personal availlable. Apart from the people helping them she asumes that even more work here in security, both for and from them.
It's their job to babysit all these super-kids, they won't be outsmarted with some clever school tricks and certainly not by any powers they have recorded in their guests.
The government most certainly did not take all the powered kids from the street and put millions into the Titans programm just to have them run around on the street anyway.
The downside is that she has no idea how to tell Impulse all that. In her mind it's blaze of pictures and scetches that wouldn't make sense to anyone but her. 
"We don't. Not undetected. Do you want to?"
For once she doesn't look battle read, just enjoying the morning her , standing with one hand on her hip as she enjoys the challenge of testing the perimeter in her mind. She's sure she could break out any time she likes. But not undetected. Maybe the Batman could. That just means she has to get better.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 8:43am, the Imfirmary*



			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry Dr. Charles, I just don't like Therapists, my mom made me go to one cause she wanted the therapist to make me be different, act different.  I like who I am... er was, I have to find a new me now I guess, but no therapists." Kitty says determinedly.




Doctor Charles smiles at Kitty and touches her shoulder lightly "*Thats ok, I should not have pushed it. I'm sure things have been tough enough on your already without all the added pressures of the last few days to add to your problems. Think nothing of it, and accept my apologies if I offend you.*"




			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> "So uh... how do you figure out exactly how strong someone is?  Have them lift weights and keep adding more?  and how about how tough a person is?  I mean, I healed getting shot twice over night, and even before I came to the infirmary I wasn't even really hurt that bad."




She nods and says "*There are a number of different way to measure those. Lets me explain them as we get to each of them*" she then runs through the different weight and pressure measure machines and those that work to gauge resistant to damage.

(occ I really don't know what some of these would be so we will just gloss this part over some  /occ)


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31, 8:22am, the Field*



			
				Batgirl said:
			
		

> "We don't. Not undetected. Do you want to?"




Impulse thinks a second and says "*Well gee I don't know, maybe we want to leave and not have all the staff here know about it... I mean say we have a hot date off campus or something... ah not the two of course of... not that I wouldn't love to or anything... but well thats not the point... Ah I just want to make sure that if I want to leave campus for some reason someday and don't want people to know about it... even if I never do, knowing that I can will make me feel better you know... I guess I just don't like feeling like I am in a prison or something. I can run across the whole of U.S. in a couple of hours, so this campus can be kind of 'small' at times and I have only been here like 3 days...*"


----------



## Radiant (Jan 2, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Impulse thinks a second and says "*Well gee I don't know, maybe we want to leave and not have all the staff here know about it... I mean say we have a hot date off campus or something... ah not the two of course of... not that I wouldn't love to or anything... but well thats not the point... Ah I just want to make sure that if I want to leave campus for some reason someday and don't want people to know about it... even if I never do, knowing that I can will make me feel better you know... I guess I just don't like feeling like I am in a prison or something. I can run across the whole of U.S. in a couple of hours, so this campus can be kind of 'small' at times and I have only been here like 3 days...*"




"I do not think they worry about your dates."
Cassandra pats Impulse on the shoulder, not able to probably explain how totaly unrealistic she thinks his ideas are. Somehow she asumes the worry more about the kids here leveling city blocks than dates or staying out late. 
She would prefer to be able to come and go as she pleases herself but that is just not realistic. As long as she's sure that she can leave at all that is enough for her. Maybe they will know that she's gone but they can't stop her. 
Not sure what else to say she heads back into the residency to get dry. Having no experience in normal life at all she starts to feel slightly uncomfortable with his compliments anyway.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 2, 2005)

Kitty didn't really enjoy figuring out exactly how tough she was, it involved a lot of poking and prodding, and then extrapolation, it seemed really arcane, and Kitty wasn't really big on putting it to the test, but apparently she was about as well protected as someone wearing a bullet-proof vest, it made sense didn't it?  She had been shot but it wasn't close to being as bad as she figured it would be.  "Maybe this is why when I got shot it wasn't that bad?" she wondered out loud, looking to the doctor.

When it came time to test her strength, Kitty removed her sweater again and laid down on the weight bench, underneath the press machine.  The machine was like a horseshoe, with the bench in the center.  It was able to simulate hugely varying weights, weights that could even test people as powerful as Cassie.  Kitty started out slow, only what she could do before as a human, 50lbs, but that was barely a feather, and when she said exactly that, Dr. Charles increased the weight gradually, in lots of 100 so as to not increase it too much for Kitty to fast.  "Wow... I can't believe this, thats like almost 3 tons.  Thats insane." kitty exclaims excitedly as she finishes.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 2, 2005)

Superboy said:
			
		

> "I think it's very cold and wet," Superboy says. "I'd think that would throw off your concentration."




Raven pauses for a moment, reflecting upon her meditations.  "I did not have any difficulty this morning.  Perhaps you would like to try it later on?"


----------



## Elfy (Jan 2, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie watches Kitty test her limits with some interest and smiles warmly at Kitty while she watches her. As Kitty exclaims her surprise at lifting so much, Cassie smiles at her encouragingly. She is happy that Kitty is impressed by her abilities. Perhaps this will help Kitty better adjust to her new self and remove some of her uncertainty.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31, 8:23am, the Field*



			
				Batgirl said:
			
		

> "I do not think they worry about your dates."




Impulse smiles shyly and says "*Well... ah, I'm sure they would not... but I just want to maybe... I don't know I don't like my coming and going to be monitored is all. So ah what you doing today?*"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 8:43am, the Imfirmary*



			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> "Maybe this is why when I got shot it wasn't that bad?" she wondered out loud, looking to the doctor.
> 
> When it came time to test her strength, Kitty removed her sweater again and laid down on the weight bench, underneath the press machine.  The machine was like a horseshoe, with the bench in the center.  It was able to simulate hugely varying weights, weights that could even test people as powerful as Cassie.  Kitty started out slow, only what she could do before as a human, 50lbs, but that was barely a feather, and when she said exactly that, Dr. Charles increased the weight gradually, in lots of 100 so as to not increase it too much for Kitty to fast.  "Wow... I can't believe this, thats like almost 3 tons.  Thats insane." kitty exclaims excitedly as she finishes.




Doctor Charles smiles and nods her head "*This is very impressive Miss Pantra. Very exciting indeed. Your muscle density is very impressive and this could very well explain some of your resistant to damage. And yet they have had no adverse against your reaction and flexibility; in fact they seem to only have improved them. Fascinating.*"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31, 8:24am, the Residency*



> Raven pauses for a moment, reflecting upon her meditations.  "I did not have any difficulty this morning.  Perhaps you would like to try it later on?"




Cyborg elbows Superboy and smiling says "*I would pay real money to see that*"


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Superboy (OK, 5HP)*

Connor blushes a little. _OOC: then knocks Cyborg into the zip code._

"I've never meditated before... but this place is all about expanding horizons, so sure - I'll give it a try," Connor says.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 3, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Impulse smiles shyly and says "*Well... ah, I'm sure they would not... but I just want to maybe... I don't know I don't like my coming and going to be monitored is all. So ah what you doing today?*"




"Trai.."
She's allready half turned away to go do the only thing she realy knows before she realizes Nightwing forbade her to do that for the time being. She stops and glances into the morning sun.
A whole day is just begining and for the first time she suddenly finds that she has free time. 
...
and no idea what that even is.
"I... don't know."


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 3, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Doctor Charles smiles and nods her head "*This is very impressive Miss Pantra. Very exciting indeed. Your muscle density is very impressive and this could very well explain some of your resistant to damage. And yet they have had no adverse against your reaction and flexibility; in fact they seem to only have improved them. Fascinating.*"




Kitty smiles proudly at Cassie, _I'm not as strong as her or super-boy, but I'm no slouch either, and I'm super flexible too, maybe I wont be the worst one here at this... well, if I can figure out why I blacked out anyway,_ the Cat Girl thought to herself, feeling pleased and a bit more confident at least until the last thought.  "Are there any more tests or anything for us to do Dr. Charles?" she asks happily.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 3, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 9:02am, the Imfirmary*



			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> "Are there any more tests or anything for us to do Dr. Charles?" she asks happily.




Dr. Charles shakes her head smiling and says "*No I think we are all done. I should get some results from your blood and gene workup back by noon if you would like to stop back in.*"



(occ note you two are about 30minutes in the future  I will speed up everyone else pretty quick here to get everyone on the same 'page'  /occ)


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 3, 2005)

Superboy said:
			
		

> "I've never meditated before... but this place is all about expanding horizons, so sure - I'll give it a try," Connor says.




Raven smiles faintly and nods her head.  "Very well.  I look forward to having the company, then.  Though, if you wish, we need not meditate in the rain."  She then looked to Cyborg.  "Would you care to join us?


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 3, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 8:25am, the Residency*



> Raven smiles faintly and nods her head. "Very well.  I look forward to having the company, then.  Though, if you wish, we need not meditate in the rain."  She then looked to Cyborg.  "Would you care to join us?




Cyborg who was smiling at Superboy's uncomfortable position suddenly feels like he is in the hot-seat "*Ah, yea that would be great Raven... ah when?*"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 3, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st,, 8:25am, the Field*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "Trai.."
> and no idea what that even is.
> "I... don't know."




Impulse smiles and nods his head "*Well try living life about a thousand times faster then everyone else AND need only like 5-minutes of sleep a night. *" 

He kicks a rock around a bit "*What do you do beside train? Read or watch TV?  Know any good bands? I generally just read stuff online or run... I like running, but not in circles*"


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Superboy (OK, 5HP)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Cyborg who was smiling at Superboy's uncomfortable position suddenly feels like he is in the hot-seat "*Ah, yea that would be great Raven... ah when?*"




"Not today - I have to meet with Nightwing at 11a, and I'm really not sure how long that's going to take," Connor says.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 3, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Impulse smiles and nods his head "*Well try living life about a thousand times faster then everyone else AND need only like 5-minutes of sleep a night. *"
> 
> He kicks a rock around a bit "*What do you do beside train? Read or watch TV?  Know any good bands? I generally just read stuff online or run... I like running, but not in circles*"




Pushing her wet hair out of her face Cassandra turns back to the residency. By now it's just a bit too wet and cold for her taste. 
"...no. I don't ...do ...stuff like that."
Without warning she runs back to the residency, looking a lot more confused and scared than anyone should be just because someone askes what music she hears.


----------



## kid A (Jan 3, 2005)

*Dove*

Don let Hank lead him to the cafeteria.  He filled a tray with food, and sat down at one of the tables.  When Hank sat down, Don asked, "So, what happened after I went to the infirmary?"


----------



## Keia (Jan 3, 2005)

*Starfire, unhurt, Hps 1/5*

Starfire awoke to dreary lighting from the outside and an empty room.  Looking at the clock in the room she noticed that it was after 8:00am.  She yawned, stretched and almost rolled over and went back to sleep . . . the flashing light of the vid phone caught her attention.

Reviewing the message, Koriand'r thought about the counselling.  _'Grief counseling . . . did a teammate perish - not that I remember,'_ Korainder mused.  _'The loss of innocent lives was regrettable - and if I could have prevented more, I would have.  But, I don't think that I grieve for them.  Should I? . . .'_

She moved to the window and stared out over the campus, lost in thought, watching the rain fall and the grey clouds move across the sky.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 4, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 8:29am, the Residency*

When Arsenal finally wakes in the morning, he gets all the normal messages on his Vid-Phone as his fellow students and also one from Nightwing asking him to stop by at his office in the *Administration* building 10:30am

Looking out her window, Starfire sees Batgirl and Impulse standing out in the light rain over by the back of the campus. Then Batgirl runs off and Impulse just stands there for a bit...

Hawk and Dove are eating and can see Superboy, Cyborg, and Raven talking over in the TV Room across the way. Aqualad approaches Dove and looking sideways at him asks “*You are well… Don? We were concerned… it is good to see that you are no longer confirm to a healing bed.*”

Terra and Beast Boy are sitting near by also, Terra is making something out of here food… a little mountain it looks like and she is half-asleep still.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 4, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

She returns to her room like she left it, leaping up the buidlings wall and swinging back through the window. 
Spinning in mid-air Cassandra barely manages to avoid Starfire instead of pumping right into her. Instead she passes just a bit above her, looses her balance and lands not too elegant on the floor. As she gets up she does a very impressive job at looking cold, wet and miserable.


----------



## kid A (Jan 4, 2005)

*Dove*



> _Hawk and Dove are eating and can see Superboy, Cyborg, and Raven talking over in the TV Room across the way. Aqualad approaches Dove and looking sideways at him asks “You are well… Don? We were concerned… it is good to see that you are no longer confirm to a healing bed.”_




Don smiled at Garth.  "Yeah, I'll be fine.  Just need a little time, is all."  He motions for Garth to join them.  "You hungry?  Get some food and have a seat."


----------



## Keia (Jan 4, 2005)

*Starfire, Unhurt, Hps 1/5*

Luckily for Starfire, she had spotted Cassandra, though Koriand'r was mostly just staring out into the rain and being lost.  As Cassandra flew through the window, Koriand'r only had time to get out of the way, not to really help in any way.  She had to resist her instincts to fire at something unexpected happening.



			
				Cassandra said:
			
		

> As she gets up she does a very impressive job at looking cold, wet and miserable.




Koriand'r motioned to Cassandra to stop where she was, then easily sidestepped her to get to Starfire's bed.  With a neat snap of the wrists, Koriand'r pulled the comforter (still a little warm from her sleeping in it), and wrapped it around Cassandra's wet body.  A clear towel quickly followed, wrapping Cassandra's hair up in a little mini turban.

"It's okay, Cassandra . . . you're lost, we all are,"   Koriand'r said, then closed the window to the rain.  "It's just that some some of us seem to like it that way.  Just remember that you've got a friend . . . friends . . .  here who can help.  We can be lost, together."

Koraind'r smiled with the final comment, then asked, "Talk?  Or hot chocolate with marshmellows?"


----------



## Radiant (Jan 4, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Luckily for Starfire, she had spotted Cassandra, though Koriand'r was mostly just staring out into the rain and being lost.  As Cassandra flew through the window, Koriand'r only had time to get out of the way, not to really help in any way.  She had to resist her instincts to fire at something unexpected happening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_Friends._ Cassandra is pretty sure she does not, or will ever, have frinds. She's not even sure that she gott he meaning of the word right then it was first explained to her. But she still likes to get dry and warm and Koriand'r is surprisingly eazy to understand, it's almost pleasant to listen to her instead of just exhausting like usuall.
Her shoulders go tense as she's wraped in the towel, not used to let aynone so close to her but she can't help but smile anyway.
"Chocalate with marshmellows sounds fine."
She looks down on herself, realizing that this must be one of the very few times in her life that someone ever cared if she's comfortable or not. Including herself.
"Thank you."


----------



## Keia (Jan 4, 2005)

*Starfire, Unhurt, Hps 1/5*



			
				Cassandra said:
			
		

> "Chocalate with marshmellows sounds fine."




"I will call for some,"  Koraind'r said.  She strode over to the communications panel, pressed a button and asked, "FRAME, can you have someone send up two hot chocolates with marshmellows to my room please.  Thank you!"



			
				Cassandra said:
			
		

> "Thank you."




"No problem," Koriand'r replied.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2005)

As a forum moderator I need to close this thread for being close to or over 500 posts. If someone could please create the continuation thread (probably the DM) and then email me at creamsteak@hotmail.com, I can take care of that quickly.


----------

